# MoB Herf!



## RenoB

*Mo*nthly *B*order Herf

The Border Herf is now a monthly event. To get as many of you monkey's as possible to participate in this renowned herf, we'll be rotating between Chicago and Milwaukee on the 2nd Saturday of each month with a 1pm start time.

I'll update this thread every month as the date approaches so you can let us know if we can expect to see you. If you can make it, great! If not, you'll know what you'll be missing that month.

In Milwaukee, we'll be at Prime Cigar, 18900 W. Bluemound Rd., Brookfield, 262-754-5220

In Chicago, we'll be at the Cigar King, 8016 N. Lincoln Ave., Skokie, 847-675-2447

Mark your calendars early!

.
.


----------



## decesaro

Cant wait Rob .....

Looks like Ill be able to make a few of those


----------



## King James

YES! The Madness Begins!!


----------



## backwoods

sweet....looks like I will be able to hit the 10th. any madisonians want to tag along with me?

TMike?
Gvarsity?


----------



## Twill413

You guys would start this at the beginning of baseball season. I probably won't get their til May when baseball season is over.


----------



## King James

Twill413 said:


> You guys would start this at the beginning of baseball season. I probably won't get their til May when baseball season is over.


quit yer cryin'!  jk man... looking forward to you being able to make one.


----------



## icehog3

Nice!! I'm very excite!! So glad to be living in the U S and A!!!


----------



## backwoods

is it February 10th yet?


----------



## stashu

Thanks for setting this up Rob.

I will make it to all the Chicago's and any Milwaukee's that I can(work permitting).


----------



## icehog3

I will check my work schedule and hopefully can make the February Herf.


----------



## King James

Mobster: King James
Status: ready to herf!



thanks to God (the CS member lol) for the PS job


----------



## RenoB

That's awesome bro! But that ain't no RASS :r


----------



## King James

RenoB said:


> That's awesome bro! But that ain't no RASS :r


I know its a VSG....it twas made a long time ago before I went down that slope..... Maybe I will get it updated


----------



## BigVito

:ss


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> :ss


Ya gonna make one of these, Vito?


----------



## BigVito

Depends on when my truck arrives. Probably the March 10th depending how far from where I live it is. :cb


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> Depends on when my truck arrives. Probably the March 10th depending how far from where I live it is. :cb


Very cool, it would be good to meet you.

CIGAR KING is at 8016 N. Lincoln Ave Skokie, IL 60077 for the March 10 Herf. You can Mapquest it and see if it is do-able.


----------



## King James

t-minus 14 days! w00t w00t


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Very cool, it would be good to meet you.
> 
> CIGAR KING is at 8016 N. Lincoln Ave Skokie, IL 60077 for the March 10 Herf. You can Mapquest it and see if it is do-able.


Mapquest :tg I got navigation in the truck. :cb ok off to mapquest. Do you really want to meet me :bx


----------



## BigVito

Total Est. Time: 1 hour, 45 minutes Total Est. Distance: 92.54 miles

thats a trip


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> Total Est. Time: 1 hour, 45 minutes Total Est. Distance: 92.54 miles
> 
> thats a trip


Yeah, that's a cruise....hopefully worth it if we start early enough.

You still wanna fight? I thought we were past the violent stage of our relationship...


----------



## BigVito

Yeah we are past that :r What do I bring to a herf (besides my good looks)
I rerouted avoiding toll roads. and choose the shortest route that bumped it to a two hour drive.


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> Yeah we are past that :r What do I bring to a herf (besides my good looks)
> I rerouted avoiding toll roads. and choose the shortest route that bumped it to a two hour drive.


Bring a couple cigars to smoke, a couple to share if you are into that kinda thing, and your good looks. Cigar King has a nice selection of smokes too, and I try to buy a couple to thank them for letting us hang. Lots of Tatuajes and the rest of the Pepin lines, Funetes, Padron Annys, etc. I don't think you can buy them with those good looks though.


----------



## BigVito

THanks, looks like I need to bring a good amount of $$$ sounds like a nice selection of cigars. and a mask, OK Im going to try an order from a place last time I did got a mysql error.


icehog3 said:


> Bring a couple cigars to smoke, a couple to share if you are into that kinda thing, and your good looks. Cigar King has a nice selection of smokes too, and I try to buy a couple to thank them for letting us hang. Lots of Tatuajes and the rest of the Pepin lines, Funetes, Padron Annys, etc. I don't think you can buy them with those good looks though.


----------



## DonWeb

BigVito said:


> THanks, looks like I need to bring a ...a mask,


i have images of a MoB herf... where everyone wears an icehog3 mask. prob'ly make a great picture.


----------



## BigVito

DonWeb said:


> i have images of a MoB herf... where everyone wears an icehog3 mask. prob'ly make a great picture.


:r you gotta post it. :r


----------



## backwoods

DonWeb said:


> i have images of a MoB herf... where everyone wears an icehog3 mask. prob'ly make a great picture.


that herf happened already...dont you remember?


----------



## BigVito

:r :r Man only a mother could love that. LMAO great pic.


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> Man only a mother could love that


ahahahaha


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> ahahahaha


Good thing James is a mutha!! :r


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Quick someone photoshop Hog's face on the chick too!


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Good thing James is a mutha!! :r


now thats uncalled for! haha


----------



## backwoods

4WheelVFR said:


> Quick someone photoshop Hog's face on the chick too!


she was too nice a person to do that to her picture


----------



## icehog3

backwoods said:


> she was too nice a person to do that to her picture


I think Borat said it best about her:

"Very Nice!! I like sexytime! Wah Wah Wee Wah!!"


----------



## backwoods

icehog3 said:


> I think Borat said it best about her:
> 
> "Very Nice!! I like sexytime! Wah Wah Wee Wah!!"


dangit...another quote to a movie that i havent seen:tg I gotta get out more


----------



## BigVito

Is there a place to eat next to this place in Skokie?


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> Is there a place to eat next to this place in Skokie?


We carried in Pizza to the last one, but there are restaurants nearby for sure.


----------



## decesaro

icehog3 said:


> We carried in Pizza to the last one, but there are restaurants nearby for sure.


I could be lost (like normal) but isnt the next one up here guys .... All this talk of stokie and directions has me


----------



## icehog3

decesaro said:


> I could be lost (like normal) but isnt the next one up here guys .... All this talk of stokie and directions has me


Yes it is, just trying to get Big Vito to make the March one...


----------



## decesaro

icehog3 said:


> Yes it is, just trying to get Big Vito to make the March one...


Gotcha.....

Are you making it to this one in milwaukee Tom ?


----------



## icehog3

decesaro said:


> Gotcha.....
> 
> Are you making it to this one in milwaukee Tom ?


50-50% with work...trying to work my magic this week. Cross your toes!:w


----------



## stashu

Well, I won't be able to make the one in Greenfield next Saturday, we have a school function that afternoon/evening.

But I'm sure I can do the Skokie one again even if for a couple of hours.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> We carried in Pizza to the last one, but there are restaurants nearby for sure.


that sounds good


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> 50-50% with work...trying to work my magic this week. Cross your toes!:w


you better get there!...... or else :gn


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> you better get there!...... or else :gn


Ooh, you're so scary Jim! 

You know I will make it if the bosses bless me with the day off!


----------



## King James

make it happen, or else tell them some bad ass mofo from WI will havta come down there and have a word w/ them.


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> make it happen, or else tell them some bad ass mofo from WI will havta come down there and have a word w/ them.


Why, you gonna send Tony? :r


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> Why, you gonna send Tony? :r


You Rang?


----------



## King James

Twill413 said:


> You Rang?


Not you....he obviously meant Don Web....what could you do?!?! haha jk


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> make it happen, or else tell them some bad ass mofo from WI will havta come down there and have a word w/ them.


I nominate the King James


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> I nominate the King James


Why don't you just come and back up all your smack Vito? :r

Where is the "Big Wet Kiss" smilie when you need it?


----------



## Twill413

King James said:


> Not you....he obviously meant Don Web....what could you do?!?! haha jk


I will logic them into submission. Not all muscles are on the outside Jim!


----------



## King James

Twill413 said:


> I will logic them into submission. Not all muscles are on the outside Jim!


hahaha.... i like it


----------



## icehog3

Heading to work to try and con them into giving me the 10th off! :r 

See y'all later....:z


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Why don't you just come and back up all your smack Vito? :r
> 
> Where is the "Big Wet Kiss" smilie when you need it?


I would, but Im without vehicle. plus if I went down you would end up not getting any days off. Im no negotiator


----------



## backwoods

sounds like its me and Gvarsity from the mad town:ss 
havent heard back from tmike yet


----------



## King James

dangit....tell tmike to get his arse down to milwaukee! glad you can make it at least


----------



## backwoods

Any ideas on who is gonna be able to make it for Feb 10th? :ss


----------



## BigVito

backwoods said:


> Any ideas on who is gonna be able to make it for Feb 10th? :ss


I need to check with RenoB, but I think I'm going to be there.


----------



## omowasu

Im checkin' tonight, should have an answer by the weekend. Im clear for March at this point too!


----------



## BigVito

I'll be a definite yes on 10March2007.


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> I'll be a definite yes on 10March2007.


Yay! look forward to meeting ya!


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> Yay! look forward to meeting ya!


this is starting out a lot better then last year. I look forward to finally meeting a lot of members


----------



## DonWeb

King James said:


> Yay! look forward to meeting ya!


ummm....Jim? i'm pretty sure that you won't intimidate icehog once he reads that you used the word "yay".

on second thought - that might just be the only way to intimidate the hog!


----------



## BigVito

DonWeb said:


> ummm....Jim? i'm pretty sure that you won't intimidate icehog once he reads that you used the word "yay".
> 
> on second thought - that might just be the only way to intimidate the hog!


:r http://www.lazer103.com/ the hog


----------



## RenoB

BigVito said:


> I need to check with RenoB, but I think I'm going to be there.


You're there bro!

unless I can't find you, pm your addy  I'll pick ya up shortly after noon.


----------



## BigVito

RenoB said:


> You're there bro!
> 
> unless I can't find you, pm your addy  I'll pick ya up shortly after noon.


Great deal, thank you 
PM inbound


----------



## backwoods

where the heck is Tmike at




...and what time in milwaukee/brookfield the 10th?


----------



## BigVito

Now the question is, do you really want to meet such a whinny member? And I will be bringing _****_


----------



## RenoB

backwoods said:


> where the heck is Tmike at
> 
> ...and what time in milwaukee/brookfield the 10th?


*last visited 1/28 - *have you pm'd him?

*1pm*, give me a call if you have any prob finding it, it's behind Kopps


----------



## backwoods

RenoB said:


> *last visited 1/28 - *have you pm'd him?
> 
> *1pm*, give me a call if you have any prob finding it, it's behind Kopps


Ya...I pmed him a while back. musta been around the 22nd

Yahoomaps says bluemounds road crosses the interstate and the place is less than 2 mile up?

what kinda place is this gonna be? Can I carry in my starbucks?


----------



## BigVito

backwoods said:


> Ya...I pmed him a while back. musta been around the 22nd
> 
> Yahoomaps says bluemounds road crosses the interstate and the place is less than 2 mile up?


to add to the mud its by brookfield rd


----------



## King James

BV...I thought you live in IL?


----------



## BigVito

No, had family there but never lived there. I live in Wi. Still glad to see me?


----------



## omowasu

RenoB said:


> *last visited 1/28 - *have you pm'd him?
> 
> *1pm*, give me a call if you have any prob finding it, it's behind Kopps


Behind Kopps? Aw crap, now Im gonna have to get a burger while in the area!


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> No, had family there but never lived there. I live in Wi. Still glad to see me?


nope! lol jk man, im a cheesehead too


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> nope! lol jk man, im a cheesehead too


lol wisconsinite :fu


----------



## icehog3

Still having work issues, doing my best to make it over the border....


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Still having work issues, doing my best to make it over the border....


I'm sure you can "work it out"


----------



## RenoB

backwoods said:


> Yahoomaps says bluemounds road crosses the interstate and the place is less than 2 mile up?
> 
> what kinda place is this gonna be? Can I carry in my starbucks?


Yeah, that's about right. On the North side of the street.

Full bar available. They've got a sign out that says no carry ins, drink or cigar. I'd say we can get away with it since we'll all probably be buying stuff anyway.



omowasu said:


> Behind Kopps? Aw crap, now Im gonna have to get a burger while in the area!


Now there's a guy that knows his burgers:dr And even better IMO is the custard 

T minus 7 days 15 hours 30 minutes :mn :al o


----------



## Twill413

You know what, I think I can do the 10th @ 1. Just go easy, it's my first HERF


----------



## King James

RenoB said:


> They've got a sign out that says no carry ins, drink or cigar. I'd say we can get away with it since we'll all probably be buying stuff anyway.


no carry ins? I hope we can get away with it since pretty much every1 will be bringing in some sort of traveldor with numerous sticks in it lol. Is there a plan B if they boot us...or should I just stop worrying haha


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> no carry ins? I hope we can get away with it since pretty much every1 will be bringing in some sort of traveldor with numerous sticks in it lol. Is there a plan B if they boot us...or should I just stop worrying haha


that no carry ins got me thinking too


----------



## Twill413

Well, Jack don't care what you bring in. But they are only open til 4 on Saturday...


----------



## King James

Twill413 said:


> Well, Jack don't care what you bring in. But they are only open til 4 on Saturday...


Ryan I guess has a connection with the place....hes calling to see if we will be good


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> Ryan I guess has a connection with the place....hes calling to see if we will be good


:cb o


----------



## Twill413

If nothing else, we could just herf in the parking lot. Keep us posted Jim


----------



## decesaro

Theres always Lake county cigars in delfield :dr, its not all that far from brookfield...


----------



## King James

well im sure either way....if tom gets us booted out, there are other places to go lol


----------



## decesaro

King James said:


> well im sure either way....if tom gets us booted out, there are other places to go lol


Yup I can see this happening, Im sure you saw those pics from buckheads last summer :r


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> well im sure either way....if tom gets us booted out, there are other places to go lol


Only places I have been booted from were strip clubs, and not without a fight! :r

The herfing in the parking lot? Sorry Gents, I ain't standing around for hours in single digit temps for no one! :r

Can we confirm that as long as we make some purchases (as I know we all do regardless to thank the owners for having us), that we can bring in out otterboxes? If not, is there another place nearby that we could go and still get the juvenile delinquent (that would be you, Jim) in?


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Only places I have been booted from were strip clubs, and not without a fight! :r
> 
> The herfing in the parking lot? Sorry Gents, I ain't standing around for hours in single digit temps for no one! :r
> 
> Can we confirm that as long as we make some purchases (as I know we all do regardless to thank the owners for having us), that we can bring in out otterboxes? If not, is there another place nearby that we could go and still get *the juvenile delinquent (that would be you, Jim)* in?


:r I think someone said Jacks

would you prefer to sit for hours in single digit temps?


----------



## RenoB

icehog3 said:


> Can we confirm that as long as we make some purchases (as I know we all do regardless to thank the owners for having us), that we can bring in out otterboxes? If not, is there another place nearby that we could go and still get the juvenile delinquent (that would be you, Jim) in?


I stopped in a couple weeks ago and talked to them about a group dropping in - they were very receptive. The sign may be a left over from previous owners, its under new management as of about 2 months ago. Can't imagine they'd kick us out considering what we'll likely spend on drinks and cigars anyway.

Worst case would be having to move, probably to Nice Ash in downtown Waukesha. And that would be Prime Cigar's loss, not ours!


----------



## BigVito

how many times has Premier switched hands?


----------



## King James

I think if we tell them we will have 10 guys there every other month for a considerable amount of time.....they won't turn away the business


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> :r I think someone said Jacks
> 
> would you prefer to sit for hours in single digit temps?


I prefer to sit on the beach in Nassau, but will settle for a indoor establishment with a temp above 60....


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> I prefer to sit on the beach in Nassau, but will settle for a indoor establishment with a temp above 60....


I like how you think, that would be one heck of a herf


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> I like how you think, that would be one heck of a herf


Yup, and it is only a short boat ride from there to Havana!


----------



## backwoods

Twill413 said:


> Well, Jack don't care what you bring in. But they are only open til 4 on Saturday...


only till 4? that doenst give me near enough time to burn 'Luci' :ss

how close is that other place in waukesha...and how late are they open? I dont want to feel rushed


----------



## backwoods

Twill413 said:


> You know what, I think I can do the 10th @ 1. Just go easy, it's my first HERF


De-flowerings never go easy with this crew.....

I remember my first time....seems like it was only yesterday


----------



## King James

backwoods said:


> only till 4? that doenst give me near enough time to burn 'Luci' :ss
> 
> how close is that other place in waukesha...and how late are they open? I dont want to feel rushed


If we did for what ever reason get booted out... It wouldn't take too long to relocate. Plus...if we tell them how often we will be there w/ 10+ guys at times....they would be STUPID to turn away the business


----------



## backwoods

King James said:


> If we did for what ever reason get booted out... It wouldn't take too long to relocate. Plus...if we tell them how often we will be there w/ 10+ guys at times....they would be STUPID to turn away the business


Im thinking more of the 1pm-4pm window.


----------



## Twill413

backwoods said:


> only till 4? that doenst give me near enough time to burn 'Luci' :ss
> 
> how close is that other place in waukesha...and how late are they open? I dont want to feel rushed


It's really not that far from the planned venue if things fall through, only a few miles west. I can't find the hours since their site is down for now. Will check back tomorrow. That's why I said they are only open 'til 4, that we would be kinda rushed. It will all work out in the end. There's plenty of venues. If nothing else we can all go to Rob's. I hear his wife loves the smell of cigars in the house.


----------



## BigVito

Twill413 said:


> It's really not that far from the planned venue if things fall through, only a few miles west. I can't find the hours since their site is down for now. Will check back tomorrow. That's why I said they are only open 'til 4, that we would be kinda rushed. It will all work out in the end. There's plenty of venues. If nothing else we can all go to Rob's. I hear his wife loves the smell of cigars in the house.


:r Great backup plan:ss


----------



## RenoB

Twill413 said:


> If nothing else we can all go to Rob's. I hear his wife loves the smell of cigars in the house.


:r :r

Back up plan is Nice Ash. They're open til 1am just like Prime - we can party until the weeeee hours. A 10 minute ride from Prime. Let's not fret


----------



## King James

yup...we are good brother!  w00t w00t


----------



## icehog3

backwoods said:


> De-flowerings never go easy with this crew.....
> 
> I remember my first time....seems like it was only yesterday


Still throbbing? :r


----------



## King James

I'm not ganna be able to throw em back again


----------



## Twill413

backwoods said:


> De-flowerings never go easy with this crew.....
> 
> I remember my first time....seems like it was only yesterday


Great. This will be my "de-flowering" herf as well. Go easy on me guys...:ss :bx


----------



## King James

yah tony, as long as another baseball meeting doesn't show up!


----------



## BigVito

:bx :bx


----------



## backwoods

icehog3 said:


> Still throbbing? :r


ya...right around the ASON:ss


----------



## icehog3

backwoods said:


> ya...right around the ASON:ss


:r :r

I'm sure Jimmy is sorry about that.


----------



## King James

I don't like your tone Tom!


----------



## BigVito

I don't like his smell


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> I don't like his smell


me either...but i didn't wanna be rude and say it out loud


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> me either...but i didn't wanna be rude and say it out loud


crap, this wasn't pm?


----------



## Tristan

Dear Border BOTLs,

I am in for the herf! My niece's b-day party is at noon in Steven's Point; so it might be between 3 and 5pm before I can make it to the herf. Nevertheless, I will be there! Got a hotel res in Brookefield. Really looking forward to this one!

Cheers!
Tristan


----------



## stashu

Just visited your fair state fellas. Brought my daughter back to school this morning.

Stopped at my favorite Tee-pee in Milwaukee. 


Red Seven + Red Seven + 5x = $900.00, thank you very much. 


Had a Padilla 9 & 11 on the way home.:ss So far my day is going well.
Only chance for me to make it next week would be if I weren't working. I would be able to make it for a couple hours early. But still am a for sure in March.


----------



## backwoods

tristan said:


> Dear Border BOTLs,
> 
> I am in for the herf! My niece's b-day party is at noon in Steven's Point; so it might be between 3 and 5pm before I can make it to the herf. Nevertheless, I will be there! Got a hotel res in Brookefield. Really looking forward to this one!
> 
> Cheers!
> Tristan


Cool! cant wait to see ya!:ss


----------



## King James

So who is all coming? this is just a list off the top of my head...you can add to it or take away accordingly.

*Attendees for 2/10/07*

King James
Twill
RenoB
DonWeb
Backwoods
Decesaro
Big Vito
Icehog????
Tristan


----------



## decesaro

Thanks Jim , you didnt forget the jerk this time 



King James said:


> So who is all coming? this is just a list off the
> 
> top of my head...you can add to it or take away accordingly.
> 
> *Attendees for 2/10/07*
> 
> King James
> Twill
> RenoB
> DonWeb
> Backwoods
> Decesaro
> Big Vito
> Icehog????
> Tristan


----------



## King James

hahaha..i was ganna leave ya out because i wasn't 100% sure if you said u were coming to this one


----------



## Tristan

backwoods said:


> Cool! cant wait to see ya!:ss


Dito man! We NEED to smoke it up, it's been far too long since last summer!


----------



## King James

hey mr. mayberry..are you car pooling with anyone else from the madison area?


----------



## decesaro

King James said:


> hahaha..i was ganna leave ya out because i wasn't 100% sure if you said u were coming to this one


Still not sure , playing it day by day the younging is a handfull right now and I feel bad leaving the wife and duaghter alone while I go have fun :ss


----------



## backwoods

King James said:


> hey mr. mayberry..are you car pooling with anyone else from the madison area?


gvarsity said he was going...not sure if he is riding with me tho.

still no word from Tmike


----------



## King James

*Attendees for 2/10/07*

King James
Twill
RenoB
DonWeb
Backwoods
Decesaro
Big Vito
Icehog????
Tristan
Gvarsity

hey Tom, and updates for you on if you can make it for sure or not?


----------



## RenoB

I don't see any south of the border represented


----------



## King James

RenoB said:


> I don't see any south of the border represented


yah whats up with that....we are banding together and taking the trip down der every other month....and they aren't coming up here...... what kind of dedication is that! Just shows the superiority of the cheeseheads I guess  haha


----------



## icehog3

RenoB said:


> I don't see any south of the border represented


I'm using my last bit of charm trying to get someone at work to switch days off with me, as I don't want to miss the first "Official" MoB Herf. Too bad I have very little charm...but I'm trying! :r


----------



## RenoB

icehog3 said:


> I'm using my last bit of charm trying to get someone at work to switch days off with me, as I don't want to miss the first "Official" MoB Herf. Too bad I have very little charm...but I'm trying! :r


No doubt you are a champion amongst us Tom - 
willing to trade favors just to herf with some brothers :mn


----------



## BigVito

what are Primes hours?


----------



## King James

They are open pretty late if I recall... I think the hours are listed somewhere in this thread


----------



## BigVito

1am. do you really herf that long


----------



## Twill413

BigVito said:


> 1am. do you really herf that long


Hey, it could happen:ss p :cb . Once the :BS starts flying there's no telling when it might stop...


----------



## BigVito

8 hours :ss


----------



## backwoods

Sounds like I'll be dateless for the HERF, boys. Tom, I'm savin myself for you


----------



## King James

8 hrs eh...... think we can handle it? haha


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> 1am. do you really herf that long


The first MoB type herf, the Brewers Herf, lasted until about 4AM....1AM is child's play!! :r

Allan, save the last dance for me! Looks bad for the February Herf for me, not having any luck getting the day off. No love for me two trips to Milwaukee so far? I won't quit trying to get it off until 11PM the 9th, so I hope y'all don't write me off yet. If not, then hopefully y'all will understand and save me a seat up North in April.


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> The first MoB type herf, the Brewers Herf, lasted until about 4AM....1AM is child's play!! :r
> 
> Allan, save the last dance for me! Looks bad for the February Herf for me, not having any luck getting the day off. No love for me two trips to Milwaukee so far? I won't quit trying to get it off until 11PM the 9th, so I hope y'all don't write me off yet. If not, then hopefully y'all will understand and save me a seat up North in April.


You are killing me Tom. I have to meet and herf:ss with the man, the myth, the legend...if not I will get over it though I am sure.


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> You are killing me Tom. I have to meet and herf:ss with the man, the myth, the legend...if not I will get over it though I am sure.


Oh Boy, are you in for a big disappointment when you meet me! :r

I will try my best to make it Tony, want to meet you and see the rest of the WI Boys...but if I can't make the Feb. one, King James is still a legend!

..in his own mind.....rofl


----------



## Twill413

plus we need to all be there in order to figure out how to "handle" the other herf crews in order to have supremacy in the jungle, if ya know wat I mean...

http://www.nndb.com/people/809/000031716/al-capone.jpg


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> King James is still a legend!
> 
> ..in his own mind.....rofl


I resent that!

besides if you don't come, there will be no IL people in attendance...what the heck kinda border herf is that? We might as well call it a WI herf since SOMEBODY can't gather up folks and travel up like us cheeseheads can down!


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> I resent that!
> 
> besides if you don't come, there will be no IL people in attendance...what the heck kinda border herf is that? We might as well call it a WI herf since SOMEBODY can't gather up folks and travel up like us cheeseheads can down!


Didn't know I was personally responsible for the Illinois brethren! :tg :r

And as I see it, I have been to Wisc. twice, while you have been to Illinois once for Border Herfs, Mr. Kettle! :r


----------



## Twill413

King James said:


> I resent that!
> 
> besides if you don't come, there will be no IL people in attendance...what the heck kinda border herf is that? We might as well call it a WI herf since SOMEBODY can't gather up folks and travel up like us cheeseheads can down!


Cmon now, WI boys have always traveled well. Thought you knew that by now young'un Why do you think people love Wisconsin in a bowl game? Or how you have cheeseheads in Arizona?

BTW I have a banquet the same day of the herf, so I will be there from 1-5, then come back if you guys are still getting after it later in the evening for a post dinner smoke.


----------



## King James

Twill413 said:


> Cmon now, WI boys have always traveled well. Thought you knew that by now young'un Why do you think people love Wisconsin in a bowl game? Or how you have cheeseheads in Arizona?
> 
> BTW I have a banquet the same day of the herf, so I will be there from 1-5, then come back if you guys are still getting after it later in the evening for a post dinner smoke.


you would ditch out early.....loser!  Can't handle it...can ya boy!


----------



## BigVito

I have this thing, and I can only herf from 1 - 1:30o


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> I have this thing, and I can only herf from 1 - 1:30o


1pm to 130am? or only for 30 mins? please be the first lol


----------



## BigVito

:r Actually Im waiting to hear back from someone. looks like I have a couple of hours.:z


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> :r Actually Im waiting to hear back from someone. looks like I have a couple of hours.:z


well what the heck! your sposed to say more than a few hrs!


----------



## decesaro

BigVito said:


> :r Actually Im waiting to hear back from someone. looks like I have a couple of hours.:z


Mmmm sounds like someone dont where the pants in the family :r

"yes dear can I please go out with the boys on saturday"


----------



## Tristan

backwoods said:


> Sounds like I'll be dateless for the HERF, boys. Tom, I'm savin myself for you


:r 


King James said:


> well what the heck! your sposed to say more than a few hrs!


Exactly! I can't get there until at least 3:30pm; you people have to be there at least that long!

I'm getting really pumped for Saturday!


----------



## Twill413

tristan said:


> :r
> 
> Exactly! I can't get there until at least 3:30pm; you people have to be there at least that long!
> 
> I'm getting really pumped for Saturday!


Tristan you are staying in town correct? I will be leaving for a few hours to do my manly duties and escort my GF to a banquet, but PM me your cell and I will do likewise to see what is goin on after I get done (she works 3rd shift, so while the cat's away, the mice will HERF)


----------



## King James

ehh we will make sure to be done by the time both you get back...so:tg


----------



## stashu

Ok fellas, looks like I'm not working on Saturday but working a double on Friday night. 

If I'm out anytime before 4 am I'm gonna try to make it for an hour or so.

Illinois HAS to be represented for this to truly be a "border herf".

So what's the earliest you guys will be there? I still have something I have to be at later in the mid-afternoon.

All I need is a few hours sleep and a couple quadruple espressos and I'm ready.


----------



## King James

I think we are meeting at 1? At least one person from IL is making the extra effort to get here this month...unlike SOMEONE else I know : coughtomcough: haha jk man.... I know you're doing your best


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> I think we are meeting at 1? At least one person from IL is making the extra effort to get here this month...unlike SOMEONE else I know : coughtomcough: haha jk man.... I know you're slacking


:r :ss


----------



## backwoods

stashu said:


> .
> 
> All I need is a few hours sleep and a couple quadruple espressos and I'm ready.


I am stopping at starbucks in delafield on the way in if you need triple shot latte or anthing


----------



## King James

don't go misqouting me!


----------



## BigVito

fingers mis-fired


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> fingers mis-fired


mmhmmm..... yes finally a new page, dont havta scroll as much


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> mmhmmm..... yes finally a new page, dont havta scroll as much


new page?


----------



## King James

depends on what you have your posts per page set at....mine is at 40, so yes it is a new page for me


----------



## BigVito

gotta look into that


----------



## BigVito

changed it, thanks :ss


----------



## Twill413

backwoods said:


> I am stopping at starbucks in delafield on the way in if you need triple shot latte or anthing


Americano for me thank you :ss


----------



## backwoods

Twill413 said:


> Americano for me thank you :ss


dunno what that is...but I'll pick it up if ya want one:al


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> :r :ss


Lotsa laughing going on for a Herf-virgin....at least I have made four herfs with the Wisconsin boys to date.  :r


----------



## King James

any updates Tom...or still unsure.... and this is my last post for 2night cuz im saving 2000 for something special


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> any updates Tom...or still unsure.... and this is my last post for 2night cuz im saving 2000 for something special


Have a potential for trading shifts...should know more tomorrow.


----------



## DonWeb

icehog3 said:


> And as I see it, I have been to Wisc. twice, while you have been to Illinois once for Border Herfs, Mr. Kettle! :r


<in my best de niro>

you takin' too me?


----------



## King James

Well Tony (donweb) or Rob.... Tony (Twill) and I are going to Jack's tonight to start preparing for Saturday if either of you can show up. Will be there from bout 4-6 maybe. And man does it sucks having 2 always refer to which of the Tonys I'm talking about


----------



## Twill413

Well people on my baseball team call me Dontrelle, cuz I am a lefthanded pitcher, and my last names the same...FWIW


----------



## icehog3

DonWeb said:


> <in my best de niro>
> 
> you takin' too me?


No Tony....when I talk to you, it is with respect. When I talk to Jim, well.....I talk. :r


----------



## decesaro

icehog3 said:


> No Tony....when I talk to you, it is with respect. When I talk to Jim, well.....I talk. :r


Now thats funny :r ... you to remind me of loving brothers, or was that just lovers


----------



## icehog3

decesaro said:


> Now thats funny :r ... you to remind me of loving brothers, or was that just lovers


Is that avitar one of the Brokeback Mountain boys? :bx :r


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Is that avitar one of the Brokeback Mountain boys? :bx :r


:r hahaha


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Lotsa laughing going on for a Herf-virgin....at least I have made four herfs with the Wisconsin boys to date.  :r


blah blah blah  I was hoping you would be at my first one


----------



## decesaro

icehog3 said:


> Is that avitar one of the Brokeback Mountain boys? :bx :r


Why you boys looking for a new place to herf together ....:r


----------



## Twill413

decesaro said:


> Why you boys looking for a new place to herf together ....:r


:r Chalk one up for that man


----------



## omowasu

Well I think I may have been screwed out of Saturday by work as well (one call from 2-5 central and another from 12:30am-2:30 central. YUCK!). I have blocked off my calendar for March though, so I will definitely be there - and I owe many of you BIG TIME! Hmmmmm....


----------



## icehog3

decesaro said:


> Why you boys looking for a new place to herf together ....:r


Nah, wouldn't want to take your "fishing" buddy away.....just what do you guys catch together, crap? .....Oops, I mean "carp".

I haven't quit trying yet Vito!


----------



## King James

one day to go! woohoo


----------



## Twill413

King James said:


> one day to go! woohoo


We are at defcon 5 WOOT alert


----------



## icehog3

I'm out boys....sorry, the "trade" offer at work fell through. 

I'm not happy about it so I hope you won't flame me too badly...If we can set a date early for the April WI version, I will try to make sure I am off work for sure.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> I'm out boys....sorry, the "trade" offer at work fell through.
> 
> I'm not happy about it so I hope you won't flame me too badly...If we can set a date early for the April WI version, I will try to make sure I am off work for sure.


Sorry to hear man, was looking forward to seeing ya. I think the date for April should be set? I believe its the same weekend every month


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> Sorry to hear man, was looking forward to seeing ya. I think the date for April should be set? I believe its the same weekend every month


:tpd:


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> Sorry to hear man, was looking forward to seeing ya. I think the date for April should be set? I believe its the same weekend every month


Second Saturday in April? I'm on it!

Hopefully I will see some of you MoBsters in March though!


----------



## RenoB

To anyone who's interested in coming to a MoB herf, it'll be great when you can join us on the second Saturday of each month at the designated location, but we all lead busy lives and it is understood that we all can't make all of them. That's why it's monthly, so we don't HAVE to make an appearance everytime, rather we attend when we CAN.

That said, I'll be at the inaugural herf tomorrow and look forward to seeing those of you that can make it!


----------



## icehog3

RenoB said:


> To anyone who's interested in coming to a MoB herf, it'll be great when you can join us on the second Saturday of each month at the designated location, but we all lead busy lives and it is understood that we all can't make all of them. That's why it's monthly, so we don't HAVE to make an appearance everytime, rather we attend when we CAN.
> 
> That said, I'll be at the inaugural herf tomorrow and look forward to seeing those of you that can make it!


Wish I was able Rob.....see you in March or April?


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Wish I was able Rob.....see you in March or April?


or June


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> or June


Let the flaming begin! :r


----------



## BigVito

Is there a Miller park event scheduled?


----------



## RenoB

icehog3 said:


> Wish I was able Rob.....see you in March or April?


Or both? Feeling's mutual 

Wishin I could Not Herf with ya too :r


----------



## decesaro

BigVito said:


> Is there a Miller park event scheduled?


Ya maybe Tom "might" make that one


----------



## icehog3

decesaro said:


> Ya maybe Tom "might" make that one


Blow me Chris, I didn't see you at Cigar King! :r


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Blow me Chris, I didn't see you at Cigar King! :r


hahaha! and yes BV, there is a brewer herf... link is in my sig


----------



## decesaro

icehog3 said:


> Blow me Chris, I didn't see you at Cigar King! :r


Here you go again with that broke back shit again ,you sick :fu

Your right, I had no excuse Im only like 35 miles away , oh wait I forgot I was fricking sleeping damn it, cant a guy work :tg :r


----------



## icehog3

decesaro said:


> Here you go again with that broke back shit again ,you sick :fu
> 
> Your right, I had no excuse Im only like 35 miles away , oh wait I forgot I was fricking sleeping damn it, cant a guy work :tg :r


That's what I'm doing tomorrow, working....Kettle!


----------



## decesaro

icehog3 said:


> That's what I'm doing tomorrow, working....Kettle!


Thats cool Tom ... I was looking foward smoking with you , well Ill catch you next time


----------



## icehog3

decesaro said:


> Thats cool Tom ... I was looking foward smoking with you , well Ill catch you next time


Looking forward to it, Brother!


----------



## backwoods

its almost saturday:ss


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Blow me Chris, I didn't see you at Cigar King! :r


another brokeback reference?


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> hahaha! and yes BV, there is a brewer herf... link is in my sig


cool :ss


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> That's what I'm doing tomorrow, working....Kettle!


working the "Kettle"? Is there a brokeback dictionary you're using?


----------



## King James

Tom, I think there are starting to catch on to what we do on our "trips"..... I'll miss you tomorrow lover


----------



## King James

ahhh shit...ummm, dont read the above post.... thought it was a damn pm...oooo boy


----------



## BigVito

:r :r


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> I'm out boys....sorry, the "trade" offer at work fell through.
> 
> I'm not happy about it so I hope you won't flame me too badly...If we can set a date early for the April WI version, I will try to make sure I am off work for sure.


That's alright Tom, you gotta pay the bills somehow. See you in May (My next free weekend due to baseball season beginning in March), and looking forward to herfing with you whenever that chance comes.


----------



## BigVito

Bad news I can't make it tomorrow :hn I'm still planning on the March one.:c


----------



## backwoods

King James said:


> Tom, I think there are starting to catch on to what we do on our "trips"..... I'll miss you tomorrow lover


umm...I dont think I can make it either:tg

I really dont want to know what those 'trips' involve


----------



## backwoods

so...who we got for tomorrow...

me
chris
tony
jim
rob
trisan
and the other tony?


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> Bad news I can't make it tomorrow :hn I'm still planning on the March one.:c


and your talking all the crap to Tom! hypocrite! lol


----------



## King James

Hey also, I'm ganna stop in at Kopps at about 12:45 tomm if anyone else wants to join me


----------



## decesaro

King James said:


> Hey also, I'm ganna stop in at Kopps at about 12:45 tomm if anyone else wants to join me


Mmmm Kopps....


----------



## stashu

Sorry fellas, I just got in from a 20 hour straight shift.

I'm going to bed.:s 

Have a great time and hope to see you at the next one.


----------



## RenoB

backwoods said:


> so...who we got for tomorrow...
> 
> me
> chris
> tony
> jim
> rob
> trisan
> and the other tony?


looks about right Al, see ya soon!



King James said:


> Hey also, I'm ganna stop in at Kopps at about 12:45 tomm if anyone else wants to join me


:tpd: gotta feed the habit!


----------



## backwoods

King James said:


> Hey also, I'm ganna stop in at Kopps at about 12:45 tomm if anyone else wants to join me


what is....KOPPS?


----------



## RenoB

backwoods said:


> what is....KOPPS?


burger & custard stand

double cheese with ketsup & fried onions, onion rings and a single scoop of whatever they're serving :dr . that'll get your cholesterol levels up :r


----------



## backwoods

RenoB said:


> burger & custard stand
> 
> double cheese with ketsup & fried onions, onion rings and a single scoop of whatever they're serving :dr . that'll get your cholesterol levels up :r


ahhh....they got any sissy salads with lite dressing? I used my weekly cheat day yesterday:r


----------



## decesaro

RenoB said:


> burger & custard stand
> 
> double cheese with ketsup & fried onions, onion rings and a single scoop of whatever they're serving :dr . that'll get your cholesterol levels up :r


Stop it Rob... its been awhile :r

And its going to be even longer cause between daughters band practice, grocery shopping, monster son and having to go back a night early to work , I dont think Im going to be able to make it  ...... I was looking forward to seeing all of you guys, its been almost a year since Ive smoked a cigar with anybody who has such a passion for them as you guys , hope you guys have a great time and if things free up Ill try to make later tonite


----------



## decesaro

Just in case things free up, whens everbody getting there and about how long you think your going to stay ?


----------



## backwoods

decesaro said:


> Just in case things free up, whens everbody getting there and about how long you think your going to stay ?


Ill be here at around 1-ish and probably wont be able to stay past 6-ish.

Sorry to hear you cant make it....butwe will catch ya on the next round. the childens are way more important. They grow up too damn fast....except for Jim, I dont think he's hit puberty yet:bx


----------



## decesaro

backwoods said:


> Ill be here at around 1-ish and probably wont be able to stay past 6-ish.
> 
> Sorry to hear you cant make it....butwe will catch ya on the next round. the childens are way more important. They grow up too damn fast....except for Jim, I dont think he's hit puberty yet:bx


:r Poor Jim, maybe when he grows up he'll get some respect....


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> and your talking all the crap to Tom! hypocrite! lol


 It wasn't that way until last night.


----------



## King James

Well I will be at Kopps at 12:45...so see who ever shall join me then

So Final List is
Jim
Tony
Tony
Rob
Big Al
Tristan

I think thats correct??


----------



## King James

is cochise on club stogie? http://www.cigarpass.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=30146


----------



## DonWeb

this one is still goin'. although i had to cut out.

the usual suspects were in attendance for some outstanding smokes and great company. and...

a surprise visit from the hog his'self.

thanks for another memorable time.
(pics later)


----------



## King James

just got back....we went to delafield Brew Haus for some good eatin and a live blue grass band. Thanks to Min Ron Rob (hadda be there) we got in a little semi-private secluded room and could smoke there. The waitress didn't really like our smoke and seemed to be offended by it all night. Greatest line was when we were taking a break from smoking to eat and the waitress commented on how it was finally smoke free in there, Tristan said " We have to breath too" hahaha, man it was awesome. More stories and details to come, I have a killer headache and need to hit the sack. Great herf guys


----------



## Tristan

Great herfing with you guys. You guys are first class gents, very down to earth and sincere. These days that is harder and harder to find. I will post pics between now and tomorrow night!


----------



## icehog3

Great herf, because the Wisconsin Gorillas are great people.  

I did some last minute shenanigins this morning and was able to get out of working...but I didn't tell anyone. Should have seen the looks on the guys' faces when I walked into the B&M.

An awesome time with some great old friends and some great new ones. 

Tony (DW)....It is always a pleasure to be in your company...you have an outlook on people that I aspire to, and I always feel good Karma in your presence.

Min Ron Rob...I'm glad you took the bull by the horns and made this a semi-regular gig. You are too good a friend to only herf with once or twice a year.

Allan....that goes ditto for you Bro....need to herf more than once a year. You are good people, plain and simple.

Big Jim....One look at your smile when we're herfing says it all, and makes me wish I had the love of the Leaf when I was your age. Can't wait for March, always great to hang with you.

Tony (Twill)...a pleasure finally meeting you, you're a great guy and I hope to get more chances when baseball season comes to an end.

Tristan....Great meeting you and Danielle too, your sense of wit and love of the leaf tells me that we will have some good times in herfs to come.

The B&M we herfed at was awesome, and I made sure Illinois was represented at the first official MoB Herf in Wisconsin. Stan and Scott, you gotta make the April one, you can ride with me if you like.

Chris and Big Vito, hope you guys can make March, be good to see Chris and meet Vito. 

I smoked 5 cigars...thanks guys for your wonderul generousity. On my plate tonight were:

Opus X Fuente Fuente
Graycliff Expresso
Punch Punch
Sancho Panza Belicosos
H. Upmann Mag 46

...and a '92 Monte Joyita from DW Tony to smoke now while posting about today's events.

Thanks to the Wisconsin MoB Crew...see you in IL in 4 weeks!


----------



## backwoods

Yup...definitely was a great time yesterday. Smoked some great sticks, but I think the Joyita had me hallucinating for a bit.:ss The B&M was awesome with great service, cant wait to go there again. 

Chris...you were represented by Rob wearing your 'brokeback hat':cb :r 

Rob... I hope your party goes without a hitch tonight

Tom...thanks for making the trip up and HERFing with us. always a good time

Tony(twill) great to meet ya..hope to be seeing you more at some more herfs

Jim...Go get you some 'plastic' for July 

Tristan...Have a safe trip home and thanks for making the trip. Mayberry will be coming up before we know it.

Tony(DW)... Thanks for kickin my azz with that lil stick. I dont remember much after that:s 


Gerry, thanks for makin a guest apperance for a few minutes. always great to talk to ya.




See ya all at the next Wisconsin HERF!


----------



## Puffy69

Looks like I missed a good one..Talked to Gerry last night..Said you guys called him..I thought I was the token Filipino in this group? You guys replacing me? Im hurt..:r..I mean, I take you guys to BuckHeads and share my alcohol and ladies and entertain you and I dont get a phone call? Ya..I think im done with you guys now.. Dont even bother posting pics..I dont wanna see them..Im totally hurt and discussed..:c


----------



## backwoods

you never gave me your phone number:tg


----------



## decesaro

ROB STILL HAS MY HAT ???? YEEEHAAAA :cb 

So who looks better in it me or Rob ? :r 


Well from the sound of it I missed one hell of a night , cant wait to see the pics ... Well were are they, its 8:40 all you camera holders get off your arsss and start uploading


----------



## backwoods

decesaro said:


> ROB STILL HAS MY HAT ???? YEEEHAAAA :cb
> 
> So who looks better in it me or Rob ? :r


I cant answer that...I would be in violation of one of the man laws
:tg


----------



## decesaro

backwoods said:


> I cant answer that...I would be in violation of one of the man laws
> :tg


Thats cool Al ,I know you dont swing that way  , We'll just wait for the lovers I mean brothers to chim in


----------



## RenoB

DonWeb said:


> thanks for another memorable time.


:tpd: This is a great group of folks. Always good smokin' with ya Tony.

And a Hog in da house represents! Glad you could make it so we could swap Punch Punches bro.

Allan, its been way too long since Mayberry man - you need to smoke more 

Jim, hope the headache wasn't caused by all your worryin'. Kinda quiet last night but with a commanding presence. Thank you for the JLP.

Kudos to you, Tristan, for making the trip. And to Danielle for putting up with us - AGAIN. When will she learn? Thanks for the Royal Corona!

And Twill, we're like 5 miles apart and it took too long to hook up. Thanks for the Fonseca and good luck in your last season. Maybe we'll come to your game for the April herf 

See you MoBsters in March!


----------



## RenoB

Rock Star said:


> Looks like I missed a good one..Talked to Gerry last night..Said you guys called him..I thought I was the token Filipino in this group? You guys replacing me? Im hurt..:r..I mean, I take you guys to BuckHeads and share my alcohol and ladies and entertain you and I dont get a phone call? Ya..I think im done with you guys now.. Dont even bother posting pics..I dont wanna see them..Im totally hurt and discussed..:c


Aw chit man, we didn't even give our honorary member a call. I'd be po'd too. Oh well, you were there in spirit. Well, we talked a lot about you. You know, kinda like, behind your back. Were your ears ringing :r


----------



## pnoon

RenoB said:


> Aw chit man, we didn't even give our honorary member a call. I'd be po'd too. Oh well, you were there in spirit. Well, we talked a lot about you. You know, kinda like, behind your back. Were your ears ringing :r


And what about me? I thought the MoB herf was the S.H.I.T. herf in-training. I'm crushed and devastated you didn't call.

(j/k) Sounds like you guys had a great time. Hopefully one day you all can come out and become honorary S.H.I.Ters. Can I be a MoBer?


----------



## Twill413

Man, what a great time, even though I had to cut out in the middle and miss dinner. I did make it back to the brew haus for an after doing the manly duty smoke. 

Allan- Great meeting you, and can't wait to get over there for Mayberry

Rob- Thanks for the RyJ, and all the cool tasting info as we went around the table with Allan's smokes. 

Tony(DW)- Always good seeing you and listening to your outlook on life.

Jim- My weekly herf buddy, thanks for the JLP.

Tom- I won't forget you walking into Prime and lighting up when everyone realized who it was you sandbaggin SOB! Thanks for the MAG. 

Tristan- We didn't get to spend much herf time together at this one, but I can tell you are going to be a great herfin partner in the future. The wife is a trooper for hanging out in that room. 

Some honorable mention things that I WAS there for:

Rob, you ever get that custard? 
Jim's brokeback pirate hat (Tristan get that Pic up)

It was a great time and here's the list:

Partagas Lusitania

RyJ Coronitas En Cedro

'92 Monte Joyita (Tony, that was perfect for after dinner and last smoke of the evening. You weren't kidding about those things being a buttkicker, and just ask how big the nub I left was...)


----------



## DonWeb

Some Pics...

*A "Prime" Location.*
http://imageshack.us

*Icehog - very intent on what he's doin'*


*King James - very intent on what icehog is doin'*
http://imageshack.us

*RenoB - intent on enjoyin' his company*
http://imageshack.us

*tristan - just chillin'*
http://imageshack.us


----------



## RenoB

pnoon said:


> Can I be a MoBer?


Alright, alright - since we DID talk about you too, please consider yourself a MoBster wannabe. You have been added to The List  (we can have a list too, ya know)


----------



## DonWeb

a couple more...

*backwoods - answerin' the question... how big was it?*
http://imageshack.us

*decasaro - wearin' the brokeback chapeaux*



ok... decesaro wasn't really there


----------



## Bigwaved

Thanks for the pictures, Tony.


----------



## pnoon

RenoB said:


> Alright, alright - since we DID talk about you too, please consider yourself a MoBster wannabe. You have been added to The List  (we can have a list too, ya know)


I'm on "The List"


----------



## King James

Tony, I take it my eyes were red in that pic, cuz I know I don't have brown eyes haha


----------



## icehog3

Rock Star said:


> Looks like I missed a good one..Talked to Gerry last night..Said you guys called him..I thought I was the token Filipino in this group? You guys replacing me? Im hurt..:r..I mean, I take you guys to BuckHeads and share my alcohol and ladies and entertain you and I dont get a phone call? Ya..I think im done with you guys now.. Dont even bother posting pics..I dont wanna see them..Im totally hurt and discussed..:c


Left my phone in the car and I feel like an azz....but you were talked about, and it was all good Bro....we all love ya like our Brother.


----------



## icehog3

decesaro said:


> ROB STILL HAS MY HAT ???? YEEEHAAAA :cb
> 
> So who looks better in it me or Rob ? :r


It's difficult to judge fairly, since Rob is straight.

Missed you Chris, you better represent WI in March.


----------



## omowasu

You mean there are places up north where you can drink AND smoke? I will be in Milwaukee in April, come hell or high water. March 10 is set. The pics look great, Tony!


----------



## decesaro

DonWeb said:


> a couple more...
> 
> *decasaro - wearin' the brokeback chapeaux*
> 
> 
> 
> ok... decesaro wasn't really there


LOL ....Hey now I said I like redheads, now being one is a different storie :r

WHATS UP TONYYYY.......:ss



icehog3 said:


> It's difficult to judge fairly, since Rob is straight.
> 
> Missed you Chris, you better represent WI in March.


Looks like Im going to be back on weekends that month but theres always vacation time brother


----------



## backwoods

orange whip?

orange whip?


3 orange whips please!


----------



## backwoods

galaga said:


> :r
> Give the Principe about three months, you're in for a treat;


well, I gave it 8 months and I gotta tell ya....that was one of the best I have ever smoked. started off nice and creamy, half way thru it was like a warm cup of coffee, smooth right down to the nub. I ended up burning my fingers cuz I didnt have any toothpicks.

Thanks again Rick!


----------



## Twill413

backwoods said:


> well, I gave it 8 months and I gotta tell ya....that was one of the best I have ever smoked. started off nice and creamy, half way thru it was like a warm cup of coffee, smooth right down to the nub. I ended up burning my fingers cuz I didnt have any toothpicks.
> 
> Thanks again Rick!


Tristan's got some toothpicks. And yes Orange Whips all around please


----------



## RenoB

Twill413 said:


> Tristan's got some toothpicks.


How did they taste? :r

Surprised you weren't suckin' ash thru that joyita nub


----------



## Puffy69

icehog3 said:


> Left my phone in the car and I feel like an azz....but you were talked about, and it was all good Bro....we all love ya like our Brother.


Just bustin your balls bro..Hey tom, I see you've made your Jersey your Herf'n gear now..


----------



## stashu

Looks like it was a great time.

Sprecher's Orange Dreams too eh? Nice.

How late were you all there til?


----------



## King James

A few of us went out to dinner afterwards and got out of there at like 11 or so.... was a nice long day


----------



## King James

http://forums.cigarweekly.com/viewt...f8&PHPSESSID=d71fd753b5cfe2530f8f1191620f4c3c

hahaha here too. Cochise, if you read this why didn't ya post something in here or PM Rob or somethin brother?


----------



## Tristan

Twill413 said:


> Tristan's got some toothpicks. And yes Orange Whips all around please


I like to be prepared for nubbage; the pics of the fruity ad-hoc pirate hat will be exposed tomorrow. This gorilla is fatigued from a weekend of fine smokes!


----------



## Tristan

Here are the pics as promised : - )









Here is the room they put us in. Make note of the hanging brewmaster from the ceiling, lol


















Here is our main man Jim; the happy cigar pirate.









(Min Ron) Rob on the left, our mascot icehog on the right; he's always moving so fast the camera can't even see him.









Here, this one is less blury


----------



## Tristan

Danielle and I.









Oh my god the room is on fire! We need air to breath too!









Jim, the very happy pirate, is smiling because he is thinking of yummy fruit baskets with his ad hoc pirate hat.









On the Left, Tony (TWill) is contemplating his existence on this rotating sphere, with an aged Monte Joyita in his grasp.

That's it for the pics, enjoy!


----------



## Twill413

Man, good photos. You don't even need to chop that picture of Jim, :r 

Very Nice! You know he is just looking for make sexy time in hat...


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> Man, good photos. You don't even need to chop that picture of Jim, :r
> 
> Very Nice! You know he is just looking for make sexy time in hat...


I'm so excite!! :r


----------



## King James

its a samuri hat , not a pirate hat dangit! lol


----------



## backwoods

King James said:


> its a samuri hat , not a pirate hat dangit! lol


that reminds me of a movie.....


----------



## King James

backwoods said:


> that reminds me of a movie.....


hahaha thats great Al


----------



## Cochise

King James said:


> http://forums.cigarweekly.com/viewt...f8&PHPSESSID=d71fd753b5cfe2530f8f1191620f4c3c
> 
> hahaha here too. Cochise, if you read this why didn't ya post something in here or PM Rob or somethin brother?


Just spreading the word. The more the merrier, Right? If that's wrong I don't want to be right.

The reason I didn't reply here is you have plenty of guys carrying this thread and you don't need me posting to say "great concept, but I've been real busy lately and I don't know if I'll be making a herf anytime soon."

This is my favorite forum so I hope I didn't piss anyone off.


----------



## decesaro

Not at all brother  ......

How ya been ? I was hoping to make it to the next one down under , hopefully we'll get to meet :ss



Cochise said:


> Just spreading the word. The more the merrier, Right? If that's wrong I don't want to be right.
> 
> The reason I didn't reply here is you have plenty of guys carrying this thread and you don't need me posting to say "great concept, but I've been real busy lately and I don't know if I'll be making a herf anytime soon."
> 
> This is my favorite forum so I hope I didn't piss anyone off.


----------



## King James

Cochise said:


> Just spreading the word. The more the merrier, Right? If that's wrong I don't want to be right.
> 
> The reason I didn't reply here is you have plenty of guys carrying this thread and you don't need me posting to say "great concept, but I've been real busy lately and I don't know if I'll be making a herf anytime soon."
> 
> This is my favorite forum so I hope I didn't piss anyone off.


definitely didnt piss me off, I just didnt know why u didnt alert anyone on CS to it. As long as good ppl show up (which I'm sure they are) no problems w/ more at all


----------



## Twill413

King James said:


> definitely didnt piss me off, I just didnt know why u didnt alert anyone on CS to it. As long as good ppl show up (which I'm sure they are) no problems w/ more at all


I don't think any harm was intended, and I am sure that if some people were going to show up, I am sure you would have given someone a heads up. Just say yes


----------



## King James

so do we want to move back the herf when ppl are visiting chicago area?


----------



## Twill413

I second the motion of amending the established schedule in light of a possible honorary member for MoB herf May 2007. Now to the vote, all in favor say "I", all opposed "Nay"...results to come at a later date.


----------



## pnoon

Twill413 said:


> I second the motion of amending the established schedule in light of a possible honorary member for MoB herf May 2007. Now to the vote, all in favor say "I", all opposed "Nay"...results to come at a later date.


The S.H.I.T. herfers do this ALL the time. Any inconvenience is WELL worth the opportunity to meet and herf with other BOTLs.


----------



## King James

pnoon said:


> The S.H.I.T. herfers do this ALL the time. Any inconvenience is WELL worth the opportunity to meet and herf with other BOTLs.


Well why don't you inconvenience us and come out for May?  lol


----------



## pnoon

King James said:


> Well why don't you inconvenience us and come out for May?  lol


mmmmm - tempting.


----------



## Twill413

pnoon said:


> mmmmm - tempting.


We will even get a booster seat for you,


----------



## King James

pnoon said:


> mmmmm - tempting.


do it! do it! do it! do it! come on everyone...say it with me! haha


----------



## pnoon

Twill413 said:


> We will even get a booster seat for you,


:r 
oooh. Good one.

:bn (I can do that, ya know!)


----------



## RenoB

Twill413 said:


> I second the motion of amending the established schedule in light of a possible honorary member for MoB herf May 2007. Now to the vote, all in favor say "I", all opposed "Nay"...results to come at a later date.


"Aye"

Maybe Carlos can supply the hanging chads to help swing the vote in our favor


----------



## icehog3

Aye!!

Looking at Saturday May 19th (one week late). Looks like in addition to Carlos, Booker and some of the Motown Crew might attend as well. We might need to give the May Herf its own thread at some point, in case there are others not in the MoB yet who may want to get their membership.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Aye!!
> 
> Looking at Saturday May 19th (one week late). Looks like in addition to Carlos, Booker and some of the Motown Crew might attend as well. We might need to give the May Herf its own thread at some point, in case there are others not in the MoB yet who may want to get their membership.


Can cigar king hold everyone? they get busy pretty quick


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> Can cigar king hold everyone? they get busy pretty quick


Like Rob said, might be time to look into another venue. There are some clubs that shouldn't be much harder to get to, I could look into reservations at some point...or we can just pack 'em in!


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Like Rob said, might be time to look into another venue. There are some clubs that shouldn't be much harder to get to, I could look into reservations at some point...or we can just pack 'em in!


Prime would be awesome to hold that many ppl, but kinda a hike for the visitors. We know how you Illinois people (besides Tom of course haha) travel


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> Prime would be awesome to hold that many ppl, but kinda a hike for the visitors. We know how you Illinois people (besides Tom of course haha) travel


Great place for sure!! Just wouldn't want to add another hour and a half of travel time to the Motown Crew's already long journey. We will figure a place out, have no fear.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Great place for sure!! Just wouldn't want to add another hour and a half of travel time to the Motown Crew's already long journey. We will figure a place out, have no fear.


Yah, just sucks since Prime has such a good amount of open room


----------



## rumballs

Doesn't Ditka's have a semi-private room off of the cigar bar? Maybe we could reserve that?


----------



## icehog3

mmblz said:


> Doesn't Ditka's have a semi-private room off of the cigar bar? Maybe we could reserve that?


I would certainly be willing to inquire.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

mmblz said:


> Doesn't Ditka's have *a semi-private room *off of the cigar bar? Maybe we could reserve that?


U guys r going through all this 4me im so flattered.


----------



## dayplanner

I'm gonna be in town on the 19th. Hrrrmmmm.....


----------



## icehog3

carbonbased_al said:


> I'm gonna be in town on the 19th. Hrrrmmmm.....


Hrrrrrrmmmmm indeed!!


----------



## dayplanner

icehog3 said:


> Hrrrrrrmmmmm indeed!!


The right coast has to represent


----------



## icehog3

carbonbased_al said:


> The right coast has to represent


Right On!!

Just sent an inquiry to Ditka's for some information, I will post back when I get a reply.


----------



## Blueface

This is going to be great!
Can't wait.


----------



## backwoods

Blueface said:


> This is going to be great!
> Can't wait.


Im down...May 19th is the day?:ss

freddy? what say you?


----------



## dayplanner

Blueface said:


> This is going to be great!
> Can't wait.


:tpd: Indeed. We need to start a list of people who are attending methinks.


----------



## BigVito

where is this going to happen?


----------



## dayplanner

BigVito said:


> where is this going to happen?


I don't think a place has been settled on yet. Just the date.


----------



## omowasu

Tom, I might be able to scrounge up a couple places if Ditkas falls through. Ditkas will be some $$$. 

There are 3 libation establishments in Skokie that are exempt from the smoking ban and somewhat close to CigarKing.

I also have this shack (not a Klugs shack, this one really is a shack if not a shanty) in Wauconda approximately 20 minutes north of Palatine that I may be able to use.


----------



## Twill413

DETROITPHA357 said:


> U guys r going through all this 4me im so flattered.


Of course Books, service with a smile is what you get round these parts. This thing is gonna be one for the archives.


----------



## Blueface

carbonbased_al said:


> :tpd: Indeed. We need to start a list of people who are attending methinks.


Definitely!
Need a list.

Here goes:
carbonbased_al
Blueface
Icehog3


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Blueface said:


> Definitely!
> Need a list.
> 
> Here goes:
> carbonbased_al
> Blueface
> Icehog3
> Detroitpha357


carbonbased_al
Blueface
Icehog3
Detroitpha357


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Twill413 said:


> Of course Books, service with a smile is what you get round these parts. This thing is gonna be one for the archives.


I cant wait 2c. I might call in sick for this one.


----------



## RenoB

carbonbased_al
Blueface
Icehog3
Detroitpha357
RenoB (yeah baby!)


----------



## backwoods

carbonbased_al
Blueface
Icehog3
Detroitpha357
RenoB (yeah baby!)
backwoods:ss


----------



## Twill413

carbonbased_al
Blueface
Icehog3
Detroitpha357
RenoB (yeah baby!)
backwoods
Twill413


----------



## omowasu

carbonbased_al
Blueface
Icehog3
Detroitpha357
RenoB (yeah baby!)
backwoods
Twill413
Omowasu


----------



## King James

*Planning On Attending 5/19*
carbonbased_al
Blueface
Icehog3
Detroitpha357
RenoB (yeah baby!)
backwoods
Twill413
Omowasu
King James (w00t!)


----------



## BigVito

I'll wait a bit before confirming.


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> I'll wait a bit before confirming.


yah since ya ditched last time!:tg lol


----------



## BigVito

:r yeah I missed a good one :hn I will try and make the March 10th


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Planning On Attending 5/19
carbonbased_al
Blueface
Icehog3
Detroitpha357
RenoB (yeah baby!)
backwoods
Twill413
Omowasu
King James (w00t!)
4WheelVFR


----------



## omowasu

4WheelVFR said:


> Planning On Attending 5/19
> carbonbased_al
> Blueface
> Icehog3
> Detroitpha357
> RenoB (yeah baby!)
> backwoods
> Twill413
> Omowasu
> King James (w00t!)
> 4WheelVFR


Ray, you are coming to town? This may be the herf to end all herfs now!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

omowasu said:


> Ray, you are coming to town? This may be the herf to end all herfs now!


I'm gonna try my best. I'm really looking forward to meet you guys.


----------



## stashu

I'm in.

We're still doing the March thing as planned though, right?


----------



## DonWeb

icehog3 said:


> Aye!!
> 
> Looking at Saturday May 19th (one week late). Looks like in addition to Carlos, Booker and some of the Motown Crew might attend as well.


aye!

motown and fla -- in da house!


----------



## DonWeb

Planning On Attending 5/19
carbonbased_al
Blueface
Icehog3
Detroitpha357
RenoB (yeah baby!)
backwoods
Twill413
Omowasu
King James (w00t!)
4WheelVFR
DonWeb


----------



## RenoB

stashu said:


> I'm in.
> 
> We're still doing the March thing as planned though, right?


Yep, this is just an adjustment to the May date 

*Planning On Attending 5/19*
carbonbased_al
Blueface
Icehog3
Detroitpha357
RenoB (yeah baby!)
backwoods
Twill413
Omowasu
King James (w00t!)
4WheelVFR
DonWeb
Stashu


----------



## King James

Ghost ride ya whip!


----------



## King James

MoB herf #2 is approaching quickly


----------



## Twill413

King James said:


> MoB herf #2 is approaching quickly


I am quickly getting jealous that I won't be there


----------



## King James

Twill413 said:


> I am quickly getting jealous that I won't be there


O yah, suck to be you man! haha jk. you'll be there in a few months


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Hey guys I'm getting different date about the MOB Herf that Blueface suspose 2b attending . Can ya give me the exact date so the Detroit Crew will know & can plan accordingly. I guess if we visit u guys 1st maybe u'll make it over this way 4our herfs...


----------



## DonWeb

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey guys I'm getting different date about the MOB Herf that Blueface suspose 2b attending . Can ya give me the exact date so the Detroit Crew will know & can plan accordingly. I guess if we visit u guys 1st maybe u'll make it over this way 4our herfs...


true dat!

although, i saw that coming a mile away...:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DonWeb said:


> true dat!
> 
> although, i saw that coming a mile away...:ss


I have my leave day sheet infront of me now, looking to take the time off so i can make it for sure. just need to know the day.


----------



## King James

EDIT: Made a thread for the Mega MoB Herf! http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=788102#post788102



DETROITPHA357 said:


> I have my leave day sheet infront of me now, looking to take the time off so i can make it for sure. just need to know the day.


Well the last page and "the list" says May 19th, so I'm guessing that's what it is. don't forget to add your name everyone 

*Planning On Attending 5/19*
carbonbased_al
Blueface
Icehog3
Detroitpha357
RenoB (yeah baby!)
backwoods
Twill413
Omowasu
King James (w00t!)
4WheelVFR
DonWeb
Stashu


----------



## DonWeb

March 10... CigarKing ????


----------



## icehog3

DonWeb said:


> March 10... CigarKing ????


I'm in.


----------



## RPB67

Were on May 19th and how far is it from the Airport ??

Has this been changed to May 10th ?


----------



## The Professor

RPB67 said:


> Were on May 19th and how far is it from the Airport ??
> 
> Has this been changed to May 10th ?


Two different herfs: Mob on March 10th (i guess) and the MEGA MoB herf on May 19th.


----------



## icehog3

RPB67 said:


> Were on May 19th and how far is it from the Airport ??
> 
> Has this been changed to May 10th ?


No, the regular MoB Herf is March 10 Richard, the MegaMoB Herf is still May 19th.

I am thinking Rosemont might be the best place, they still allow cigars by ordinance and have places and hotel rooms within 10 minutes from O'Hare, and right off I-90 for those driving in....thoughts?


----------



## RPB67

icehog3 said:


> No, the regular MoB Herf is March 10 Richard, the MegaMoB Herf is still May 19th.
> 
> I am thinking Rosemont might be the best place, they still allow cigars by ordinance and have places and hotel rooms within 10 minutes from O'Hare, and right off I-90 for those driving in....thoughts?


None Tom.

I know nothing about the area but.................almost positive I am coming. Was talking about it to Dave Trishield tonight.


----------



## icehog3

RPB67 said:


> None Tom.
> 
> I know nothing about the area but.................almost positive I am coming. Was talking about it to Dave Trishield tonight.


Excellent Richard...you may want to post on this thread instead:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=804011#post804011

I think Rosemont might be best for everybody, hoping some Chicago monkeys will chime in here. I know there is Shoeless Joe's Sports Bar, I will see if they could reserve a room or space for us as one option.


----------



## icehog3

http://www.shoelessjoesrosemont.com/index.html


----------



## omowasu

Shoeless Joes (and all of Rosemont) is still cigar friendly as of last week. Probably would be a great place for a herf due to pool tables, 50 TV's, etc. I just had a smoke there two weeks ago!

3/10 is an important birthday - if I can make it, Rosemont would be good.


----------



## icehog3

omowasu said:


> Shoeless Joes (and all of Rosemont) is still cigar friendly as of last week. Probably would be a great place for a herf due to pool tables, 50 TV's, etc. I just had a smoke there two weeks ago!
> 
> 3/10 is an important birthday - if I can make it, Rosemont would be good.


Rosemont is for the May 19th Megaherf Stan, Cigar King is still the March 10th location.


----------



## King James

This sucks, now everyone and their mother is coming to the mega mob herf and I can't go. I'll be at cigar king next weekend tho. It's ganna take me years to finally meet all the people that will be at the mega mob herf


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> This sucks, now everyone and their mother is coming to the mega mob herf and I can't go. I'll be at cigar king next weekend tho. It's ganna take me years to finally meet all the people that will be at the mega mob herf


Nice going, Jim....... :bn


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Nice going, Jim....... :bn


I hear alot of talking from over there. You're letting that bulldog mouth overload that puppydog ass. For your sake I hope you aren't at cigar king next weekend because I'm ganna come at you like a spider monkey!


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> I hear alot of talking from over there. You're letting that bulldog mouth overload that puppydog ass. For your sake I hope you aren't at cigar king next weekend because I'm ganna come at you like a spider monkey!


Oh, I'll be there. You gonna wear that pink dress again?


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Oh, I'll be there. You gonna wear that pink dress again?


Only so it makes you look like even more of a Wus when I whip ur arse!


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> Oh, I'll be there. You gonna wear that pink dress again?





King James said:


> Only so it makes you look like even more of a Wus when I whip ur arse!


You may get arrested for spousal abuse Jim (or Tom, probably Tom). Man Tom that is one ugly wife you are gonna have there. If mine looked like that I would probably be violent too.


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> You may get arrested for spousal abuse Jim (or Tom, probably Tom). Man Tom that is one ugly wife you are gonna have there. If mine looked like that I would probably be violent too.


Yeah, Jim wouldn't be the ugliest girl I ever dated...but definitely in the top 2.....:r


----------



## stashu

Ok, so we're still on for this Saturday at Cigar King(leather chairs, big screen TV's, naked women, that whole thing)?

Who's all in on this?

I would be coming mid-afternoon on the way from work again.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Yeah, Jim wouldn't be the ugliest girl I ever dated...but definitely in the top 2.....:r


If that's the case, I feel bad for #1


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> If that's the case, I feel bad for #1


No! Feel bad for ME!! :r


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> No! Feel bad for ME!! :r


well that to. Say, has anyone heard from BV? where the heck has he been? Out gettin his new truck muddy I'm sure


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> well that to. Say, has anyone heard from BV? where the heck has he been? Out gettin his new truck muddy I'm sure


He logged on today...maybe we scared him off with our violent attitudes towards each other Jim!


----------



## BigVito

I been here :ss


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> I been here :ss


you comin this weekend?


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> you comin this weekend?


Inquiring minds want to know....


----------



## BigVito

I want to, Ill know Friday


----------



## RenoB

DonWeb said:


> March 10... CigarKing ????


Fresh off vacation and ready to herf!!! I'm gonna be there. Rides anyone?


----------



## King James

RenoB said:


> Fresh off vacation and ready to herf!!! I'm gonna be there. Rides anyone?


are you driving again? If u are and can meet at the same park n ride I'm game... but if you don't wanna drive again we can work something out.


----------



## RenoB

For those of us north of the border - Carpool/Caravan leaves Ryan Rd. Park & Ride, high noon, Saturday 3/10. We should be at Cigar King by 1:00.

See ya all then


----------



## Twill413

RenoB said:


> For those of us north of the border - Carpool/Caravan leaves Ryan Rd. Park & Ride, high noon, Saturday 3/10. We should be at Cigar King by 1:00.
> 
> See ya all then


Sigh...have fun guys...I will be in the great state of Kentucky, maybe I will visit Col. Sanders' grave while there.


----------



## King James

RenoB said:


> For those of us north of the border - Carpool/Caravan leaves Ryan Rd. Park & Ride, high noon, Saturday 3/10. We should be at Cigar King by 1:00.
> 
> See ya all then


w00t w00t... high noon it is. Starbucks again? lol


----------



## Cochise

You guys have a great time Saturday. I'll be preparing for my 25th service anniversary dinner for work that night. If I can get away for a cigar lunch I'll see you there.

BTW when/where is April.


----------



## BigVito

I'm in for this herf.


----------



## BigVito

RenoB said:


> For those of us north of the border - Carpool/Caravan leaves Ryan Rd. Park & Ride, high noon, Saturday 3/10. We should be at Cigar King by 1:00.
> 
> See ya all then


where is this park and ride? Also what about tolls


----------



## RenoB

BigVito said:


> where is this park and ride? Also what about tolls


Ryan Rd and I94, can we expect you for a noon departure?

Tolls don't exist for me, I have one a dem I-Pass thingies


----------



## BigVito

I wanted to follow the leader, but I hate tolls:tg


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> I wanted to follow the leader, but I hate tolls:tg


If I'm not mistaken there is only 1 toll... 1 toll well worth it IMO to meet some fine gorillas


----------



## icehog3

So who all is in for Saturday?

I know for sure:

Rob
Tony (DW)
Jim
Tom 

Vito (so he says)

who else?

Julian?
Scott?
Stan?


----------



## King James

jeez Tom... your fellow flat landers can't even get to a herf in your own state? I mean It'll be a cold day in hell when they actually get up to WI.. but not even in Skokie? come on now!  haha


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> jeez Tom... your fellow flat landers can't even get to a herf in your own state? I mean It'll be a cold day in hell when they actually get up to WI.. but not even in Skokie? come on now!  haha


I was just asking, want to know how many smokes to bring...I think Stan said he was going to try to stop by.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> I was just asking, want to know how many smokes to bring...I think Stan said he was going to try to stop by.


speaking of that.... thanks for reminding me... Got to hit you w/ something for sneaking up on us last month! Don;t bother bringing anything for Min Ron Rob tho... nothing in your humi will fulfill his snobish tastes haha


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> speaking of that.... thanks for reminding me... Got to hit you w/ something for sneaking up on us last month! Don;t bother bringing anything for Min Ron Rob tho... nothing in your humi will fulfill his snobish tastes haha


The looks on your faces when I walked in the door was good enough for me Brother!


----------



## icehog3

P.S....is anyone else from Wisc. coming besides you, Tony, Rob and possibly Vito?


----------



## King James

don't think so


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> don't think so


Cool, thanks.

So, we know 4 for sure....Vito is a maybe, I think Stan is a maybe, not sure about Scott or Julian.....be nice if Keith or Alex were free, we need Chitown to represent! C'mon Boys, I made it to Wisconsin, at least some IL Boys can make it to Skokie! :c


----------



## King James

Always good to meet a few new faces... but nothing wrong w/ a few old pals getting together either


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> Always good to meet a few new faces... but nothing wrong w/ a few old pals getting together either


If it was just us 4, I would still be in hog-Heaven!


----------



## King James

Ditto sir.... but time to postpone this banter until Saturday... this fella has to get to bed... 8am class tomorrow. At least next week is a much needed spring break.


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> Ditto sir.... but time to postpone this banter until Saturday... this fella has to get to bed... 8am class tomorrow. At least next week is a much needed spring break.


Good night Jim...don't beat me up in your dreams.  :r


----------



## RenoB

King James said:


> Don;t bother bringing anything for Min Ron Rob tho... nothing in your humi will fulfill his snobish tastes haha


:tpd: Unless you've got some "vainila" cohibas, been wanting to try them :r


----------



## King James

RenoB said:


> :tpd: Unless you've got some "vainila" cohibas, been wanting to try them :r


Why even come in here with that? You know we don't have the means to get such prized sticks. If you wanna name drop and brag how you have access to the rare stuff do it somewhere else! Snob! :tg lol


----------



## RenoB

King James said:


> Why even come in here with that? You know we don't have the means to get such prized sticks. If you wanna name drop and brag how you have access to the rare stuff do it somewhere else! Snob! :tg lol


I thought you had class this morning, get back to studying young'un :c


----------



## icehog3

If you two don't stop that, I am turning this car around and taking you both home.


----------



## King James

RenoB said:


> I thought you had class this morning, get back to studying young'un :c


I did... im done and and spring break for the next week so :tg


----------



## backwoods

icehog3 said:


> If you two don't stop that, I am turning this car around and taking you both home.


:r

have fun tomorrow guys!!!


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> If I'm not mistaken there is only 1 toll... 1 toll well worth it IMO to meet some fine gorillas


I'll go in the non-toll way


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> So who all is in for Saturday?
> 
> I know for sure:
> 
> Rob
> Tony (DW)
> Jim
> Tom
> 
> Vito (so he says)
> 
> who else?
> 
> Julian?
> Scott?
> Stan?


I'll be there unless I get lost on the way:bx


----------



## King James

we'll feel the vibrations in the ground from that tank of yours a mile away


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> I'll be there unless I get lost on the way:bx


For 50 cents you can't follow the caravan? :r


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> For 50 cents you can't follow the caravan? :r


I thought the toll was more Also my Dad might be coming with


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> I thought the toll was more Also my Dad might be coming with


Damn...than it's only a quarter each!


----------



## BigVito

I thought it was 1.50


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> I thought it was 1.50


You could be right, double the I-PASS price....I haven't paid cash for a toll in Illinois for years.


----------



## BigVito

Im looking at the I pass as we type :cb


----------



## King James

bout 12 hrs to go.... What time we ganna herf till Tomorrow?


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> bout 12 hrs to go.... What time we ganna herf till Tomorrow?


I need to cut out at 6 when Cigar King closes, I am heading up the street to meet some co-workers to watch a charity boxing/MMA tournament. I will try to be there by 1 so we have lots of smoking time.


----------



## BigVito

I should meet up with the caravan at the ryan road parkway then (hope I find it) :r then I will have plenty of quarters to make the toll. I ordered an Ipass transponder last night. It should be here in plenty of time for the big herf 19May2007:ss What kind of drinks will there be?$$


----------



## BigVito

this it?


----------



## RenoB

BigVito said:


> this it?


You've got it!

See ya there.


----------



## rumballs

Maybe I'll end up swinging by... Trying to figure out the plan for the day.
What do you all drink when you go in there?
What time is everyone getting there?


----------



## BigVito

RenoB said:


> You've got it!
> 
> See ya there.


:z should I be there around 11 or 11:30?


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> :z should I be there around 11 or 11:30?


noon I beleive.

and man I dunno what to bring for everyone... I'm running low on troops right now lol


----------



## BigVito

I have a limited supply also, no variety really. :bl


----------



## DonWeb

King James said:


> and man I dunno what to bring for everyone... I'm running low on troops right now lol





BigVito said:


> I have a limited supply also, no variety really. :bl


don't feel that you have to bring something (sets up a bad mojo precedent anyway.) although we should feel obliged to buy someting from the b&m.


----------



## decesaro

Damn you guys got the life :tg .... Have a great time everbody, time for bed goodnight :s


----------



## BigVito

DonWeb said:


> don't feel that you have to bring something (sets up a bad mojo precedent anyway.) although we should feel obliged to buy someting from the b&m.


It's cool that I might bring something for my first time, right?


----------



## King James

Well I'm definitely getting something from the b/m.. but I would feel bad not bringin something for you fellas


----------



## RenoB

The MoB now has an official Herf-Mobile, BigVito's new F450 (with less than 500 miles on it)  Man this thing is loaded, what a comfortable ride - and we could smoke in it! Thanks for driving today Perry  

Good to see all you MoBsters again! A big congrats on BigVito's first herf with us - sometimes that first herf can be intimidating, glad you came out and hope you become a regular. And thanks for the sticks, I'll be sure to smoke that Famosa in your honor very soon (Tony sure seemed to enjoy it!).

Another big welcome to M1903A1 and his smoking buddy, an unannounced visit. Good to see you again Scott! Enjoyed talking Peppin with ya.

And Tom, Tony, Jim - core members of the MoB Crew, smokin' with yous guys is like, well, smokin' with yous guys; it has become a very comfortable companionship. Thanks for the Patricias Tom, an interesting smoke :dr 

I've gotta add that Cigar King ROCKS! Great people, great selection of smokes.

See ya all on April 14th in Milwaukee!


----------



## decesaro

This Herf was useless with out pics :ss 

Well were are they


----------



## stashu

Wish I coulda been there guys. We had a death in the family and it was a tough week/month for us.

I am looking forward to the next one though.

Are there any pictures? I'd like to see some also.


----------



## DonWeb

This episode of *MoB Life* is entitled "Mom I'm in the MoB"

March finds the herfers enjoying a rich life of fine smokes and RenoB pizza. 
As we join the Mobsters at CigarKing in Skokie, IL., we find *BigVito* apparent at ease, but keepin' a wary eye on the usual suspects.
http://img443.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bigvitosm5.jpg

Even as BigVito concentrates on lookin' nonchalant, he overhears a possible whack attempt, only to find the black-cap wearin' Sniper "*M1903A1*" , is only discussin' his weapon of choice with a friend who stopped by.


As the afternoon draws on we find *RenoB* and *IceHog3* enjoyin' a cigar and deep philosophical discussion&#8230;

RnB: "I have found that tubes are more enjoyable that other containers."
IH3: "I quite agree, and don't you find that swabs provide the best application of preparation H&#8230;."
http://img338.imageshack.us/my.php?image=renobhog2dn7.jpg

Unfortunately, the conversation is interrupted by the truant *KingJames* - whose growing depression was manifested by incessant whining&#8230; 
KJ: "Really guys, I don't want to miss the Mega-MoB herf in May"
KJ: "Dang it - PDS is comin' down an' everything"
KJ: "Please someone talk to my Mom, she'll listen if someone else tells her.
http://img238.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kingjamesgh0.jpg


----------



## DonWeb

*MoB Life* (continues)

IceHog3, ever the helpful and gentle MoBster calls Mrs. King James to make an attempt.

IH3: "Uh, Mrs. King James - It's a really big herf, and James is gonna hold his breath forever, if he doesn't get to go.
MrsKJ: "Well that's very nice young man, but Jimmy has to come on vacation with his family."
MrsKJ: "And what exactly is a 'herf' anyway?"


As another memory evoking herf draws to an end we find the MoB adjourning to create other memories.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Does *King James* make it to the mega-herf?
Will *RenoB* try the suggested swabs?
Is that really a sheepdog in the b&m, or *decesaro* in disguise?

These and other questions will be answered in future episodes of *MoB Life*.


----------



## stevieray

Tony.....You crack me up ....You should look into a career as a Soap Opera writer...


----------



## decesaro

DonWeb said:


> MMMM BOOOBS , Tom you crack me up :r


----------



## King James

DonWeb said:


> KJ: "Really guys, I don't want to miss the Mega-MoB herf in May"
> KJ: "Dang it - PDS is comin' down an' everything"
> KJ: "Please someone talk to my Mom, she'll listen if someone else tells her.


Aronious! Aronious on both counts! You know darn well Tom asked me to talk to my mom, I didnt ask him lol. Spreading lies on here Tony you snake in the grass! 

All in all it was another great herf. BV it was great to meet ya and ride down in your big ass truck. M1903A1, always great to have an addition to the MoB crew. Tony, Tom, Rob, I never have a bad time when you fellas are there. Thanks all for another successful MoB herf.


----------



## icehog3

Thanks for coming down Guys! What a great afternoon, smoking and philosophizing with Min Ron Rob, the Dali DonWeb, Testosterone Jimmy, Sneaky Scott and the legendary Big Vito.  

Always awesome seeing you guys, thank you for the great company and great smokes! Perry, so glad to finally herf with you, hope it was the first of many! And thanks for the great pics Tony!

And the help at Cigar King....I think I may have spotted my next ex-wife. :r


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> And the help at Cigar King....I think I may have spotted my next ex-wife. :r


She doesn't need to rid on the back of your harley tho.... she has her own


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> She doesn't need to rid on the back of your harley tho.... she has her own


Then I will ride on the back of hers....


----------



## BigVito

:r I had a great time, outside of the last mile the trip was moving good. It was Great to finally make it and meet most of the MoB Great food, great smokes the camaraderie April won't come soon enough.


----------



## The Professor

Too funny with the story, Tony! :r Great to see y'all having such a great time. Can't wait to smoke with all y'all at the Mega!!!


----------



## RenoB

The Professor said:


> Too funny with the story, Tony! :r Great to see *y'all *having such a great time. Can't wait to smoke with all *y'all *at the Mega!!!


I see you're workin' on your 'southern' thang already


----------



## DonWeb

King James said:


> You know darn well Tom asked to talk to my mom...


ok, i was busted.

but the truth paints Tom as a womanizer, which we all know is not true.


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> Aronious! Aronious on both counts! You know darn well Tom asked me to talk to my mom, I didnt ask him lol. Spreading lies on here Tony you snake in the grass!
> 
> All in all it was another great herf. BV it was great to meet ya and ride down in your big ass truck. M1903A1, always great to have an addition to the MoB crew. Tony, Tom, Rob, I never have a bad time when you fellas are there. Thanks all for another successful MoB herf.


I wanted prime rib  :r 
Great to meet you Jim


----------



## icehog3

DonWeb said:


> ok, i was busted.
> 
> but the truth paints Tom as a womanizer, which we all know is not true.


Thank you Tony.


----------



## King James

so Tom, you ready for another month of bantering in here 'till we meet again?


----------



## pnoon

Where are the pics? :sb


----------



## King James

pnoon said:


> Where are the pics? :sb


posts 408-409... at least I can see em der


----------



## Bigwaved

Very nice.


----------



## pnoon

King James said:


> posts 408-409... at least I can see em der





Bigwaved said:


> Very nice.


:tpd:


----------



## Bigwaved

pnoon said:


> :tpd:


You old guys...


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> so Tom, you ready for another month of bantering in here 'till we meet again?


I will have lots of excess testosterone during my suspension this week Jim, so go ahead and give me your best.


----------



## King James

sounds like a challenge.... count me in


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> sounds like a challenge.... count me in


I never count you out, Jimmy-boy!


----------



## Twill413

glad to see things went well this weekend. Wish I could say the same about the games, went 1-4. 

Looks like I will be for sure missing the next one as well, 4/14 is the alumni BBQ, but if you guys are out late I might be able to swing over. Otherwise next stop, MMH.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> I will have lots of excess testosterone during my suspension this week Jim, so go ahead and give me brokeback.


:r 
:ss


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> glad to see things went well this weekend. Wish I could say the same about the games, went 1-4.
> 
> Looks like I will be for sure missing the next one as well, 4/14 is the alumni BBQ, but if you guys are out late I might be able to swing over. Otherwise next stop, MMH.


Since it is a haul up there for me Tony, I hope to stay relatively late...let's hook up for a smoke after your BBQ.

After BV gets done with this one, it will say "Let's hook up for a weekend..." :r


----------



## King James

we wanna go to the brew haus again? good eats but dunno if Min Ron Rob can pull his connections to get us that room again


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> we wanna go to the brew haus again? good eats but dunno if Min Ron Rob can pull his connections to get us that room again


Maybe since we know the date we can reserve it?


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Maybe since we know the date we can reserve it?


not sure... havta ask the man w/ the connections haha


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> not sure... havta ask the man w/ the connections haha


Think he is sleeping now?


----------



## RenoB

King James said:


> we wanna go to the brew haus again? good eats but dunno if Min Ron Rob can pull his connections to get us that room again


You mean inside the keg with no ventilation and a waitress that won't stay to chat a little? :r

We can smoke at any table in that area but if ya want "the room" behind the band I'll see what I can do  . Shall we say 7pm?


----------



## King James

RenoB said:


> You mean inside the keg with no ventilation and a waitress that won't stay to chat a little? :r
> 
> We can smoke at any table in that area but if ya want "the room" behind the band I'll see what I can do  . Shall we say 7pm?


although it does get a bit smokey in there I think I liked being in the room. If we have a few more people this time it will be ideal as well I think. 7 is good with me.


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> although it does get a bit smokey in there I think I liked being in the room. If we have a few more people this time it will be ideal as well I think. 7 is good with me.


I will just be following Rob over there again, so whatever is good for him is good for me!


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Since it is a haul up there for me Tony, I hope to stay relatively late...let's hook up for a smoke after your BBQ.
> 
> After BV gets done with this one, it will say "Let's hook up for a weekend..." :r


 Whatchya doin Saturday?


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> Whatchya doin Saturday?


St. Patty's Day? I have two games Saturday, and then plan on getting slightly intoxicated, minus the "slightly". 

Hopefully we can herf again before the next MoB Herf though!


----------



## BigVito

Sounds good. I may actually have this Saturday off:cb


----------



## Tristan

Hey fellas! I know I talked to a lot you a while back, but JPH is coming to Milwaukee tonight and we'll be hanging out at Prime Cigar. We'll probably be there around 11PM and will end up closing the place down (1:30pm). Here is the addy again pasted from earlier in this thread!

Prime Cigar, 18900 W. Bluemound Rd., Brookfield, 262-754-5220

I hope to see some more gorillas tonight!


----------



## icehog3

Wish I could come....you guys have a blast!


----------



## King James

Sorry but I gatta miss this one Tristan. Got some high school offensive line buddies coming over and I can assure you I will be in no shape to drive.


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> Sorry but I gatta miss this one Tristan. Got some high school offensive line buddies coming over and I can assure you I will be in no shape to drive.


How is that possible? just take the heels off:2


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> How is that possible? just take the heels off:2


:r :r


----------



## King James

they complete my outfit though


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> they complete my outfit though


Just make sure they match your purse....


----------



## Tristan

Jeremy (JPH), Liz (JPH's other half) and Perry (Big Vito); it was an absolute pleasure meeting you and hanging out until the wee hours! Rob (RenoB, Re-Nob, Min Ron Rob, etc.), it was excellent seeing you! Thanks for being a trooper and hanging out!

My band's show started late and ended late (venue complications and technical hiccups). It was 12:15AM by the time I finally made it to prime cigar. When I walked in I couldn't help but have a smile from ear to ear. Awesome to see familiar faces and meet a few POTL for the first time.

I was bombarded immediately by a tobacco assault courtesy of JPH. He hit me hard with a 90s Lusitania and a 90s Los Stratas Breva. Thanks bro! We will smoke the Lusis like kings at the Mega Mob! I attempted to return fire but I don't think I did near the damage!

Prime Cigar wanted to shut down shortly after I arrived. That figures, they must know I'm a pretentious bastage! We were almost accosted by a serial-killer looking dude who was trying to lure us with bottles of wine to go to his place and smoke some cigars. We graciously declined the offer. I did not want to end up as a "lampshade in some creepy apartment."

Rob made an excellent recommend on Nice Ash in Waukesha. Rob was "at the nub" from being bombarded by the spectating of sporting events all day. He called it a night. Jeremy, Liz, Perry and I caravaned over to Nice Ash for an overtime cigar. 

I was very impressed when I walked into Nice Ash; it was your average sized bar (for WI anyway) but with the beautiful addition of a good sized walk-in humidor! In the company of these fine people I enjoyed a 98 Monte Especial #1 gifted by Mr. Rockstar. Thanks so much Freddie; that cigar was right on, just spectacular!

Many fond memories were generated this eve. Many one liners were uttered by all involved. One of my favorite lines from the night was spoken by Jeremy in reference to the opening of humidors and coolerdors and goes as follows, "I check my three humidors wirelessly with a remote sensor. You know, every time you open one (a humidor) up you lose. And I don't like to lose." I just about pooped myself.

Again, excellent hanging out! I can't wait until the Mega MoB herf arrives and we can smoke like champions once again!


----------



## BigVito

It was great meeting everyone.  Now I can't sleep but I'm tired. and can only think of duck cakes:ss


----------



## King James

haev fun allQ yeeeeeee


----------



## DonWeb

Tristan said:


> Jeremy (JPH), Liz (JPH's other half) and Perry (*Big Vito*); it was an absolute pleasure meeting you and hanging out until the wee hours! Rob (*RenoB*, it was excellent seeing you!)


it's good to see that JPH (and significant other) had an escort through MoB territory; particularly since you braved the narrow maze of Waukesha!



Tristan said:


> My band's show started late and ended late (venue complications and technical hiccups).


band - wot! sounds like a herf location to me.


----------



## backwoods

King James said:


> haev fun allQ yeeeeeee


Here is a link you might be interested in this morning :al

http://health.yahoo.com/experts/healthnews/2451/is-there-a-hangover-cure


----------



## Tristan

Hey dudes, I'm still in the Milwaukee area. Anyone want to meet up in the early afternoon for a cigar? I don't have Jim, Tony or Tony's numbers; post or PM if you are free!


----------



## King James

Tristan said:


> Hey dudes, I'm still in the Milwaukee area. Anyone want to meet up in the early afternoon for a cigar? I don't have Jim, Tony or Tony's numbers; post or PM if you are free!


pm sent


----------



## RenoB

King James said:


> pm sent


sure you're feelin' up to it Jim?


----------



## icehog3

RenoB said:


> sure you're feelin' up to it Jim?


He is a kid, he recovers from hangovers in 10 minutes! :r


----------



## RenoB

What a day yesterday, total immersion in basketball at the WIAA Boys BB state championships (Divs 1-4) with the NCAA on the TV in our suite at the Kohl center. The ride home from Madison included a late night (for me) stop at Prime Cigar to hook up with JPH & Tristan and in walks BigVito.

Jeremy, great to meet you & Liz and thanks for the Los Statos. I'd have reciprocated but you'd have had to smoke that reyes in a pipe! Tristan, bro, you're a nut! Thanks for the Punch TPC. And Perry, you sure know how to surprise a guy - good to see ya!

King James answered his phone but all I could understand was something about heels and linemen and being "indisposed" :r 

Anyway, that serial-killer looking dude parked his car sideways in the lot when he got there - inches from the front end of my car. I knew it was time to leave when he started talking to us!


----------



## icehog3

Sounds like a great time was had by all, good for you guys!

Maybe you should have gone home with the serial killer, he might have had some Cabinetta. Smoke a Cabinetta, then he cuts off your head, drinks your blood and uses your eyes from "click-clacks"...might have been worth it.


----------



## King James

RenoB said:


> sure you're feelin' up to it Jim?


I wouldn't say I'm at 100% this morning but im feeling alright.


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> I wouldn't say I'm at 100% this morning but im feeling alright.


You Madman!! :r


----------



## BigVito

RenoB said:


> What a day yesterday, total immersion in basketball at the WIAA Boys BB state championships (Divs 1-4) with the NCAA on the TV in our suite at the Kohl center. The ride home from Madison included a late night (for me) stop at Prime Cigar to hook up with JPH & Tristan and in walks BigVito.
> 
> Jeremy, great to meet you & Liz and thanks for the Los Statos. I'd have reciprocated but you'd have had to smoke that reyes in a pipe! Tristan, bro, you're a nut! Thanks for the Punch TPC. And Perry, you sure know how to surprise a guy - good to see ya!
> 
> King James answered his phone but all I could understand was something about heels and linemen and being "indisposed" :r
> 
> Anyway, that serial-killer looking dude parked his car sideways in the lot when he got there - inches from the front end of my car. I knew it was time to leave when he started talking to us!


:r that guy wasn't right. I felt like telling him to shove his cigar up his ass. :hn


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> :r that guy wasn't right. I felt like telling him to shove his cigar up his ass. :hn


can u elaborate on this "serial killer" lol. What the story behind it


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> can u elaborate on this "serial killer" lol. What the story behind it


I'll let Tristan fill in the blanks


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> I'll let Tristan fill in the blanks


The blanks you wanted to fill with a cigar? :r


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> The blanks you wanted to fill with a cigar? :r


pretty much


----------



## Tristan

King James said:


> can u elaborate on this "serial killer" lol. What the story behind it


This dude was super drunk and something just "didn't seem right" with him. Plus, I find it out of the ordinary a complete stranger would invite 5 people to his house for wine. I think there was something unwritten that would need to be offered in return. Like limbs.


----------



## King James

Tristan said:


> This dude was super drunk and something just "didn't seem right" with him. Plus, I find it out of the ordinary a complete stranger would invite 5 people to his house for wine. I think there was something unwritten that would need to be offered in return. Like limbs.


I would have went and drank his wine. BUT after that, and this is a lil twist on Tom's post above, I would drink his blood and steal all his cabinetta


----------



## King James

So any of you IL boys (besides Tom) ganna make it to WI to herf for the next one?


----------



## King James

Only a few weeks to go


----------



## gvarsity

I just want a weekend for me so I can come to one of these damn things. I am so jealous of y'all. Last six months has been CRAZY. The next four will be too I'm afraid. I'm hoping to maybe make april and the mega herf in chicago. Unfortunatly everthing is so in the air I can't get my hopes up. Regardless can't wait to meet the MoB.


----------



## icehog3

gvarsity said:


> I just want a weekend for me so I can come to one of these damn things. I am so jealous of y'all. Last six months has been CRAZY. The next four will be too I'm afraid. I'm hoping to maybe make april and the mega herf in chicago. Unfortunatly everthing is so in the air I can't get my hopes up. Regardless can't wait to meet the MoB.


I'm looking forward to that too....hope you can make one soon.


----------



## dmb10286

So yeah. Just heard about this like a minute ago and I'm one hundred percent sure I'll be there. The only question left is if I'll be broke. But yeah I just put up a post something like new from wisconsin or something introduce yourselves and hopefully ill see ya on the 14th.


----------



## icehog3

dmb10286 said:


> So yeah. Just heard about this like a minute ago and I'm one hundred percent sure I'll be there. The only question left is if I'll be broke. But yeah I just put up a post something like new from wisconsin or something introduce yourselves and hopefully ill see ya on the 14th.


Looking forward to meeting you on the 14th!


----------



## DonWeb

the famous mr. robaino has settled in for a stay at my house - and is resting quietly.

damn you BigVito, for the shove down the slope. :tg


----------



## BigVito

DonWeb said:


> the famous mr. robaino has settled in for a stay at my house - and is resting quietly.
> 
> damn you BigVito, for the shove down the slope. :tg


:r anytime just smoked one yesterday was it good, sweet caramel and little bit of spice


----------



## icehog3

DonWeb said:


> the famous mr. robaino has settled in for a stay at my house - and is resting quietly.
> 
> damn you BigVito, for the shove down the slope. :tg


Good shovin', Perry!


----------



## RenoB

Tick, Tock. Next MoB herf is just around the block!

Who's planning on herfing in Milwaukee April 14th?


----------



## King James

Me Me Me!!! Is Big Al comin down for this one?


----------



## BigVito

I'm going to be there with a reason.


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> I'm going to be there with a reason.


whats the reason?


----------



## Twill413

I should be able to squeak out for a bit...hopefully


----------



## King James

Twill413 said:


> I should be able to squeak out for a bit...hopefully


get your GF to loosen the leash a bit and get out there for a bit. :r jk


----------



## backwoods

Im gonna try to make it....been kinda hectic around here as of late. still 1pm at cigar king? I proly wont make it till later that day tho


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> get your GF to loosen the leash a bit and get out there for a bit. :r jk


said the guy who can't go 19May2007 :tu


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> whats the reason?


to discuss a "hit"


----------



## RenoB

backwoods said:


> Im gonna try to make it....been kinda hectic around here as of late. still 1pm at cigar king? I proly wont make it till later that day tho


1PM but at Prime Cigar in Brookfield. You need to come to collect, don't ya?


----------



## backwoods

RenoB said:


> 1PM but at Prime Cigar in Brookfield. You need to come to collect, don't ya?


Ya...not sure if we will be up at the hospital or not. Brotherinlaw still in ICU. I plan on showing up over there....but it will proly be a little later than 1.

Looks like Vito and the rest of us have some 'discussing' to do:ss


----------



## BigVito

backwoods said:


> Ya...not sure if we will be up at the hospital or not. Brotherinlaw still in ICU. I plan on showing up over there....but it will proly be a little later than 1.
> 
> Looks like Vito and the rest of us have some 'discussing' to do:ss


:tu very much 'discussing'


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> said the guy who can't go 19May2007 :tu


:bx shat up! lol Actually my GF wasn't the one who minded... so there!


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> get your GF to loosen the leash a bit and get out there for a bit. :r jk


Maybe you can get your Mom to loosen yours, and come to the MMH.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Maybe you can get your Mom to loosen yours, and come to the MMH.


:r you going to be there?


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> :r you going to be there?


Me? I guess I better be! :r


----------



## BigVito

It is essential


----------



## JPH

Just wanted to drop in and tell everyone I'm excited for the Chicagoland herf!


----------



## stashu

How late do you think you guys will be there til?


----------



## King James

stashu said:


> How late do you think you guys will be there til?


we were here pretty late last time. I think it was at least 10:00. Are we going to the brew haus again fellas?


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> we were here pretty late last time. I think it was at least 10:00. Are we going to the brew haus again fellas?


again?


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> again?


u weren't in Milw last time... we went to the brew haus after the b/m to eat n smoke


----------



## Twill413

King James said:


> get your GF to loosen the leash a bit and get out there for a bit. :r jk


I actually have a double header that day. This come from the guy who started the mega mob thread and then piked to hang with Snow White and the 7 Dwarfs.


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> I actually have a double header that day. This come from the guy who started the mega mob thread and then piked to hang with Snow White and the 7 Dwarfs.


Oh, Snap! :r


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> u weren't in Milw last time... we went to the brew haus after the b/m to eat n smoke


eat n smoke or smoke n eat?


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> eat n smoke or smoke n eat?


I smoked while I ate!


----------



## BigVito

one week


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> I smoked while I ate!


hahaha... but even we have to breathe sometimes :r


----------



## DonWeb

Twill413 said:


> ...then piked to hang with Snow White and the 7 Dwarfs.


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> hahaha... but even we have to breathe sometimes :r


Love that line.


----------



## King James

can we make reservations for the brew haus and get that room again? or do they not allow that?


----------



## RenoB

backwoods said:


> Ya...not sure if we will be up at the hospital or not. Brotherinlaw still in ICU. I plan on showing up over there....but it will proly be a little later than 1.


We understand brother, do what you need to do. We can always use USPS.



King James said:


> can we make reservations for the brew haus and get that room again? or do they not allow that?


Don't know that they take reservations. I wont be staying that late myself, probably be cutting out by 7-8ish so I'll be staying at Prime until then.


----------



## Tristan

RenoB said:


> Tick, Tock. Next MoB herf is just around the block!
> 
> Who's planning on herfing in Milwaukee April 14th?


I will be there! Danielle's bridal shower and bachelorette party are Saturday so I have orders to "get ouf of town." Prime Cigar at 1PM? Anyone got a couch I can crash on Satuday night?


----------



## backwoods

Im in for this Saturday...see ya guys then:ss


I might have to bring my laptop and see if Tristan can help me get rid of half this Vista bloat-ware


----------



## icehog3

backwoods said:


> Im in for this Saturday...see ya guys then:ss
> 
> I might have to bring my laptop and see if Tristan can help me get rid of half this Vista bloat-ware


I am about 50-50 for Saturday now. I still haven't been able to kick this bronchitis, even after 10 days of antibiotics. Have another doctor appointment on Friday. If I am better Saturday, I will be there. If not, I can't smoke or drink, so I will have to pass. I will keep you guys informed.


----------



## RenoB

Damn Tom, get better bro.

Lowland Louie is coming out to smoke one with us, says he has to work his way up to MMH!

See ya all Saturday  

Tristan, be sure to bring some coffee for Sunday morning


----------



## Twill413

I hope I can make it. Double header starting at high noon, with an alumni cookout to follow. If the weather stays like this, there will be no games, and the herf will be good to go, will keep y'all posted.


----------



## Tristan

RenoB said:


> Tristan, be sure to bring some coffee for Sunday morning


You've got it! I'll roast either tonight or tomorrow night so that it is extra fresh! I'll bring the grinder and the french press unless you have both those items!


----------



## decesaro

The not so wonderful and not so powerful DECESARO will be gracing your presence this coming saturday.....

Could I please get AAAAYEE to thee attendees please :ss ......


----------



## icehog3

My bronchitis has gotten worse and not better in the last 24 hours. I am going back to the doctor tomorrow, but at this point I would say I am more than likely out than in.


----------



## backwoods

icehog3 said:


> My bronchitis has gotten worse and not better in the last 24 hours. I am going back to the doctor tomorrow, but at this point I would say I am more than likely out than in.


you better rest up bro...I just heard a commercial stating you guys are in the Colonial Cup Playoffs:tu

Congrats! We will burn one up for you and your team on Saturday:ss


----------



## Tristan

backwoods said:


> you better rest up bro...I just heard a commercial stating you guys are in the Colonial Cup Playoffs:tu
> 
> Congrats! We will burn one up for you and your team on Saturday:ss


:tpd:

Yeah, what Al said!


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> My bronchitis has gotten worse and not better in the last 24 hours. I am going back to the doctor tomorrow, but at this point I would say I am more than likely out than in.


try vitamin c (1000mg) and dimetapp dm:tu


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> try vitamin c (1000mg) and dimetapp dm:tu


Or he could try not being a little girl about it  haha jk Tom. Hope your feeling better bro and looking forward to seeing ya hopefully!


----------



## backwoods

:r thanks for the call T..... Next time I will listen to the message twice before I call you back:r 


:r


see yall tomorow


----------



## King James

backwoods said:


> see yall tomorow


lookin' forward to it 

Tom, you feeling any better brotha?


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> lookin' forward to it
> 
> Tom, you feeling any better brotha?


Certainly not good enough to smoke...I will see what the doctor says in about an hour. Thanks for asking Brother.


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> Certainly not good enough to smoke...I will see what the doctor says in about an hour. Thanks for asking Brother.


Sounds like you are having a rough stretch right now, feel better bro. I know you will be missed at the MoB. If I am able to go I will have an orange whip in your honor, but it ain't looking good for me either.


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> Sounds like you are having a rough stretch right now, feel better bro. I know you will be missed at the MoB. If I am able to go I will have an orange whip in your honor, but it ain't looking good for me either.


Well, have an Orange Stoli Whip on me today for your Birthday, Brother!


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Well, have an Orange Stoli Whip on me today for your Birthday, Brother!


the Hog has a weakness :bx


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> the Hog has a weakness :bx


Yup....I think it's Mad Cow Disease! :r

Doc gave me blood tests, she doesn't know what it is. Sorry to say I am out for this one boys. I hope y'all have an awesome time.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Yup....I think it's Mad Cow Disease! :r
> 
> Doc gave me blood tests, she doesn't know what it is. Sorry to say I am out for this one boys. I hope y'all have an awesome time.


Will miss ya tomm. but we will do our best to party hard in your absence haha.


----------



## King James

12 hrs w00t


----------



## Tristan

Up bright and early; gonna leave for the herf in a short while! w00t!


----------



## DonWeb

icehog3 said:


> Yup....I think it's Mad Cow Disease!


yep, i'm pretty mad about that cow too!


The check did come back, Tom. Apparently I have and old address. Since you're not gonna make it - i'll try the mail again.

Somebody (pleeeeeease) send me Tom's addy - so i can get "PAID" behind my name on the list.


----------



## Twill413

I am out for this one looks like guys. I am heading out and don't expect to be back until late. Can't play at our field, so we are traveling. Have fun and keep me posted on the discussion.


----------



## BigVito

DonWeb said:


> yep, i'm pretty mad about that cow too!
> 
> 
> The check did come back, Tom. Apparently I have and old address. Since you're not gonna make it - i'll try the mail again.
> 
> Somebody (pleeeeeease) send me Tom's addy - so i can get "PAID" behind my name on the list.


now I got to mail mine too, way to go Tommy:fu


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> now I got to mail mine too, way to go Tommy:fu


Trust me boys, I wish I was well enough to come...this illness is making me sick! :c :r

Hope y'all have a great time today, I truly will miss hanging with y'all.


----------



## BigVito

I don't think I'll make it either.


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> I don't think I'll make it either.


What happened Perry, hope all is OK.


----------



## icehog3

Just got a text from the young King, sounds like they are having a great time already!


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> What happened Perry, hope all is OK.


just had to help erect a fence and other yard work


----------



## The MoB

icehog3 said:


> Just got a text from the young King, sounds like they are having a great time already!


That young King has called you twice, answer yer dang phone! lol


----------



## icehog3

The MoB said:


> That young King has called you twice, answer yer dang phone! lol


Chit, I think I left it upstairs....sorry! :hn


----------



## RenoB

Louie is here edumacating Tristan :r


----------



## backwoods

yo...we are here...where is the Vito?


----------



## icehog3

backwoods said:


> yo...we are here...where is the Vito?


He said he had yard work to do.

P.S....I am moderating a chitstorm on another thread.


----------



## BigVito

backwoods said:


> yo...we are here...where is the Vito?


I'm enjoying life working :BS soon though I will be outside not working but drinking a cocktail and smoking a cigar. How did the plan advance? Sorry I couldn't make it :hn


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> He said he had yard work to do.
> 
> P.S....I am moderating a chitstorm on another thread.


link?


----------



## King James

w00t w00t awesome herf. Will give more details later but now its time to PARTAY


----------



## DonWeb

RenoB said:


> Louie is here edumacating Tristan :r


Louie !?!?-- I thought that was his cousin Lowland Larry...

http://imageshack.us


----------



## King James

bah, GF drank too much so now im back at dorm babysittin.... damnit!


----------



## DonWeb

another meeting of the friends of distinction...

fine smokes, friendly service, and orange whips.


----------



## DonWeb

young royalty...

http://imageshack.us


----------



## DonWeb

fine smokes...


----------



## RenoB

Another one for the books!

Tristan and I watched 300 late into the evening. Gave the man-cave a workout and ventilation kept up very-fine. Woke up this AM to some Rowandan and Brazilian home roast and a couple of RASCC - Tristan you're a wild man!

Good seein' yous guys again Alan & Jim. Thanks for the pics Tony, where's the one with Tristan's king laying sideways on the chessboard?

See ya all in May!!!


----------



## backwoods

Twas a fine HERF ...from top to bottom...literally.

we started at the top picking the brain with quantum physics.


paused in the middle at the heart chatting with Toms favorite waitress:tu 


and ended up somehow talikg about colonoscopies:BS 


Thanks for the great HERf guys...see ya in a month!


----------



## icehog3

Looks like a great time guys, makes me even more sorry I have the Bubonic Plague.  

Next stop....MegaMoB Herf!!


----------



## DonWeb

backwoods said:


> Twas a fine HERF ...from top to bottom...literally.
> 
> we started at the top picking Jimmy's nose for quantum physics. (pic included below)
> 
> and ended up somehow talking about colonoscopies (pic withheld)


----------



## Twill413

Man am I upset I missed this one. Sounds like you guys had a blast. I should be a more frequent MoBster now that baseball is winding up in the next coupla weeks, as well as the semester.


----------



## Tristan

The herf was awesome! The pre and post herf hanging out with Rob was an absolute pleasure.

Before the herf Rob treated me to an eclectic assortment of sausages (insert perverted joke here) and hummus.

The herf included almost toxic amounts of nicotine. If not for the Kopps across the parking lot providing greasy cheeseburgers and artery clogging custard I would have probably hurled all over the chess board where I got my manhood robbed by Re-nob.

Rob was kind enough to invite me into his home. Rob it was an honor to stay over in your man-lair.

Rob was also responsible for a great number of excellent cigars I smoked; on Saturday a Bolivar Coronas Gigante and a Sancho Panza Corona; both awesome smokes! Sunday morning at 7:30AM we drank coffee like old bastages and enjoyed excellent RASCC (my first RASCC and second RA of any type).

Allan; thanks for the 01' SCDLH El Principe

Tony; thanks for the RyJ Churchill. It was great at the Rob's Slumber Party Herf.

Jim; your presence enriched my life. The Mega MoB is not going to be the same without you!

Big Vito; thanks for nothing! I hope your yard withers into nothing. J/K Looking forward to hanging out with you at the Mega MoB!

Tom, good talking to you on the phone. I hope you make that Bronchitis your bitch. I'll see you next month broham!


----------



## RenoB

Twill413 said:


> Man am I upset I missed this one. Sounds like you guys had a blast. I should be a more frequent MoBster now that baseball is winding up in the next coupla weeks, as well as the semester.


Missed ya bro. I suggested a field trip to your game but Jim suggested your home field was trashed and you had to travel - so we didn't know where you were.



Tristan said:


> The herf was awesome! The pre and post herf hanging out with Rob was an absolute pleasure.


Enjoyed having you, you're welcome anytime. Thanks for the movie, the tunage and mostly, the home roast. Enjoy the next two weeks before the wedding, the wedding itself and the honeymoon - it'll be the time of your life, trust me!


----------



## BigVito

Tristan said:


> The herf was awesome! The pre and post herf hanging out with Rob was an absolute pleasure.
> 
> Before the herf Rob treated me to an eclectic assortment of sausages (insert perverted joke here) and hummus.
> 
> The herf included almost toxic amounts of nicotine. If not for the Kopps across the parking lot providing greasy cheeseburgers and artery clogging custard I would have probably hurled all over the chess board where I got my manhood robbed by Re-nob.
> 
> Rob was kind enough to invite me into his home. Rob it was an honor to stay over in your man-lair.
> 
> Rob was also responsible for a great number of excellent cigars I smoked; on Saturday a Bolivar Coronas Gigante and a Sancho Panza Corona; both awesome smokes! Sunday morning at 7:30AM we drank coffee like old bastages and enjoyed excellent RASCC (my first RASCC and second RA of any type).
> 
> Allan; thanks for the 01' SCDLH El Principe
> 
> Tony; thanks for the RyJ Churchill. It was great at the Rob's Slumber Party Herf.
> 
> Jim; your presence enriched my life. The Mega MoB is not going to be the same without you!
> 
> Big Vito; thanks for nothing! I hope your yard withers into nothing. J/K Looking forward to hanging out with you at the Mega MoB!
> 
> Tom, good talking to you on the phone. I hope you make that Bronchitis your bitch. I'll see you next month broham!


:fu :r thanks for the coffee


----------



## Bobb

Tristan said:


> Before the herf Rob treated me to an eclectic assortment of sausages (insert perverted joke here) and hummus.


MMMM Hummus :dr


----------



## BigVito

Tristan said:


> The herf was awesome! The pre and post herf hanging out with Rob was an absolute pleasure.
> 
> Before the herf Rob treated me to an eclectic assortment of sausages (insert perverted joke here) and hummus.


was this part of working out the man-cave??


----------



## M1903A1

Tristan said:


> The herf was awesome! The pre and post herf hanging out with Rob was an absolute pleasure.
> 
> Before the herf Rob treated me to an eclectic assortment of sausages (insert perverted joke here) and hummus.
> 
> The herf included almost toxic amounts of nicotine. If not for the Kopps across the parking lot providing greasy cheeseburgers and artery clogging custard I would have probably hurled all over the chess board where I got my manhood robbed by Re-nob.
> 
> Rob was kind enough to invite me into his home. Rob it was an honor to stay over in your man-lair.
> 
> Rob was also responsible for a great number of excellent cigars I smoked; on Saturday a Bolivar Coronas Gigante and a Sancho Panza Corona; both awesome smokes! Sunday morning at 7:30AM we drank coffee like old bastages and enjoyed excellent RASCC (my first RASCC and second RA of any type).
> 
> Allan; thanks for the 01' SCDLH El Principe
> 
> Tony; thanks for the RyJ Churchill. It was great at the Rob's Slumber Party Herf.
> 
> Jim; your presence enriched my life. The Mega MoB is not going to be the same without you!
> 
> Big Vito; thanks for nothing! I hope your yard withers into nothing. J/K Looking forward to hanging out with you at the Mega MoB!
> 
> Tom, good talking to you on the phone. I hope you make that Bronchitis your bitch. I'll see you next month broham!


Looks like I really missed a good one!

Ah well...I had the flu this past week so I couldn't have made it anyway (and haven't had a 'gar since last weekend)....


----------



## BigVito

M1903A1 said:


> Looks like I really missed a good one!
> 
> Ah well...I had the flu this past week so I couldn't have made it anyway (and haven't had a 'gar since last weekend)....


you and Tom both sick?


----------



## M1903A1

BigVito said:


> you and Tom both sick?


Dunno 'bout Tom, but for me it was hell from Monday night to this morning....:tg


----------



## icehog3

M1903A1 said:


> Dunno 'bout Tom, but for me it was hell from Monday night to this morning....:tg


Yeah, I have been sick for 2 1/2 weeks. Doctor finally got it figured out. Looks like I have to ride this chit out.


----------



## King James

bump!... its been awhile


----------



## Tristan

The MoB lives on, it never dies! We are stronger than ever! :tu :ss


----------



## BigVito

Tristan said:


> The MoB lives on, it never dies! We are stronger than ever! :tu :ss


----------



## Cochise

It looks like the smoking ban is a done deal for 1/1/2008. in Illinois. 

We gotta fill the bars with smoke in the meantime.:sb 

The next thing ya know, they'll make us wear seatbelts in our cars.


----------



## BigVito

Cochise said:


> It looks like the smoking ban is a done deal for 1/1/2008. in Illinois.
> 
> We gotta fill the bars with smoke in the meantime.:sb
> 
> The next thing ya know, they'll make us wear seatbelts in our cars.


:ss


----------



## backwoods

BigVito said:


>


maybe if you woulda shown up for the last herf you woulda know whata he is talking about....:tg


----------



## BigVito

backwoods said:


> maybe if you woulda shown up for the last herf you woulda know whata he is talking about....:tg


:bn I was there in spirit


----------



## King James

Tom...come banter in here w/ me dangit... no1 else will  haha


----------



## Twill413

King James said:


> Tom...come banter in here w/ me dangit... no1 else will  haha


You are welcome in the MMH thread, even though you have to go to the land of toddlers and the elderly on that date.


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> You are welcome in the MMH thread, even though you have to go to the land of toddlers and the elderly on that date.


Who's the leader of the club
That's made for you and me
M-I-C-K-E-Y M-O-U-S-E
Hey! there, Hi! there, Ho! there
You're as welcome as can be
M-I-C-K-E-Y M-O-U-S-E

Mickey Mouse!

Mickey Mouse!

Forever let us hold our banner
High! High! High! High!

Come along and sing a song
And join the jamboree!
M-I-C-K-E-Y M-O-U-S-E


----------



## King James

well then eff both of ya... i dont wanna banter w/ you two anyway :fu haha


----------



## Twill413

you can't banter by yourself, that's what starts people getting your measurements for one of those white jackets with the really long sleeves.


----------



## King James

Twill413 said:


> you can't banter by yourself, that's what starts people getting your measurements for one of those white jackets with the really long sleeves.


I will banter w/ whom ever the heck I want!


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> I will banter w/ whom ever the heck I want!


Yup....on May 19th you can banter with Mickey and Donald.


----------



## Twill413

King James said:


> I will banter w/ whom ever the heck I want!


You should herf with David Carusso. He's got some great smokes, plus he is head of the Miami-Dade Crime Lab.


----------



## RenoB

icehog3 said:


> Yup....on May 19th you can banter with Mickey and Donald.


Or you could lock yourself in the hotel room and watch MMH live on the internet :mn


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Yup....on May 19th you can banter with Mickey and Donald.


jokes on you... I'm not having breakfast with them until tuesday! haha


----------



## backwoods

RenoB said:


> Or you could lock yourself in the hotel room and watch MMH live on the internet :mn


I think if he is locked in a hotel room on the internet...he wont be surfing clubstogie


----------



## King James

Have a wonderful time this weekend fellas..... will try to call you guys saturday night.


----------



## Twill413

...after the Mega HERF  

We are gonna miss you Jimbo


----------



## RenoB

Next MoB herf is 2 weeks away, scheduled for June 9 in Milwaukee.

This just happens to be on my 28th anniversary but my wife has graciously agreed to offer our patio for this herf. So let's make this a BBQ herf at my house if that's alright with everyone!


----------



## Twill413

RenoB said:


> Next MoB herf is 2 weeks away, scheduled for June 9 in Milwaukee.
> 
> This just happens to be on my 28th anniversary but my wife has graciously agreed to offer our patio for this herf. So let's make this a BBQ herf at my house if that's alright with everyone!


Absolutely works for me Rob...:tu


----------



## The Professor

RenoB said:


> Next MoB herf is 2 weeks away, scheduled for June 9 in Milwaukee.
> 
> This just happens to be on my 28th anniversary but my wife has graciously agreed to offer our patio for this herf. So let's make this a BBQ herf at my house if that's alright with everyone!


Wow ... 28th annie and your wife steps up with an offer like that. I salute Mrs. RenoB.


----------



## BigVito

RenoB said:


> Next MoB herf is 2 weeks away, scheduled for June 9 in Milwaukee.
> 
> This just happens to be on my 28th anniversary but my wife has graciously agreed to offer our patio for this herf. So let's make this a BBQ herf at my house if that's alright with everyone!


If your patio is big enough, I would be honored to herf there


----------



## icehog3

RenoB said:


> Next MoB herf is 2 weeks away, scheduled for June 9 in Milwaukee.
> 
> This just happens to be on my 28th anniversary but my wife has graciously agreed to offer our patio for this herf. So let's make this a BBQ herf at my house if that's alright with everyone!


Freaking awesome...now to make sure I am off work! 

You da Man, Rob!


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Freaking awesome...now to make sure I am off work!
> 
> You da Man, Rob!


Still need a

"Ride"


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> Still need a
> 
> "Ride"


I think so, assuming we want to arrive at the same time....and I am off work!


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> I think so, assuming we want to arrive at the same time....and I am off work!


Let me know if you get off.


----------



## Tristan

PHUCK! My band is playing a show that night in Stevens Point. I'm super bummed I can't make this one. :BS


----------



## Twill413

BigVito said:


> Still need a
> 
> "Ride"





BigVito said:


> Let me know if you get off.


TMI bro! :r

Can't wait to see all you bastages again. Tristan, I was gonna drag the GF our for this, but looks like it will be boys night again. Summer league games during the afternoon, but after that I am all about herfing. Especially at Rob's since it is practically in my new backyard.


----------



## BigVito

Twill413 said:


> TMI bro! :r
> 
> Can't wait to see all you bastages again. Tristan, I was gonna drag the GF our for this, but looks like it will be boys night again. Summer league games during the afternoon, but after that I am all about herfing. Especially at Rob's since it is practically in my new backyard.


:r I gotta be more careful with what I'm typing.


----------



## backwoods

I was just informed that I have a wedding to go to that day

Have a good time guys!


----------



## Twill413

sounds like it may just be an intimate gathering of MoBsters. This will allow us to talk about the family business.


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> sounds like it may just be an intimate gathering of MoBsters. This will allow us to talk about the family business.


Never tell anyone outside the family what you're thinking again.


----------



## RPB67

icehog3 said:


> Never tell anyone outside the family what you're thinking again.


:tpd:

Never or :gn


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> Never tell anyone outside the family what you're thinking again.


The day you tell me we can't talk about the delicatessen is the day :BS hits the fan.


----------



## DonWeb

icehog3 said:


> Never tell anyone outside the family what you're thinking again.





Twill413 said:


> The day you tell me we can't talk about the delicatessen is the day :BS hits the fan.


hey!! i'm eatin' here!

(i'll be there rob)


----------



## BigVito

I'm not going to tell you what I'm going to talk about


----------



## RenoB

Tristan said:


> PHUCK! My band is playing a show that night in Stevens Point. I'm super bummed I can't make this one. :BS





backwoods said:


> I was just informed that I have a wedding to go to that day
> 
> Have a good time guys!


We'll miss ya fer sure, just make sure you're plugged in for the Brewers herf in July! Then it's off to Chicago for August and a special date in September


----------



## King James

I'll be there


----------



## King James

Would there be any objections to bumping the June MoB herf to the 16th instead of the 9th. Not just being selfish as I don't have a game that saturday so I could stay longer but also maybe Tristan could make it as well. I'll be there either way, just can't stay as long for the 9th as I have a game. Just an idear


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> Would there be any objections to bumping the June MoB herf to the 16th instead of the 9th. Not just being selfish as I don't have a game that saturday so I could stay longer but also maybe Tristan could make it as well. I'll be there either way, just can't stay as long for the 9th as I have a game. Just an idear


Whatever works for the majority is the best to do, especially since you missed the last one Jim. I will not be able to make the 16th though due to work. If y'all decide the 16th works better for most, I shall see yens at the Brewers Herf.


----------



## RenoB

I can't make the 16th either - golf tourny.

So far, for the 9th, we've got:

RenoB
DonWeb
IceHog3
BigVito
Twill
King James

Gonna have to get a side of beef for this crowd :r

Anyone else?


----------



## King James

the 9th is fine then fellas.... just will only be able to have a smoke or 2 unless we want to meet earlier


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> the 9th is fine then fellas.... just will only be able to have a smoke or 2 unless we want to meet earlier


Get your priorities straightened out, Mister!!! :c

:r


----------



## RenoB

King James said:


> Would there be any objections to bumping the June MoB herf to the 16th instead of the 9th. *just being selfish*


hey Jim, there's a Brewer's Herf II coming up in July, if you can make it maybe we'll change the date.


----------



## King James

RenoB said:


> hey Jim, there's a Brewer's Herf II coming up in July, if you can make it maybe we'll change the date.


changin my quote to call me selfish eh :bx haha jk

If you meant CANT make it for the brewer herf then its not a question of not being able to make it, just not being able to stay the whole time. If we wanted to make it July 28th instead I could stay all day as the game that week is on sunday. I'm sorry guys, planned alot of stuff before I even knew I was going to play so now most of my saturday nights are filled with games. Again I don't want to be selfish and make everyone change just for me, was just an idea for this herf since tristan couldn't make it either.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Get your priorities straightened out, Mister!!! :c
> 
> :r


I mean earlier in the day... not an earlier weekend... unless you knew what I meant then nevermind


----------



## BigVito

Don't worry Jimmy, I ain't changing anything for you 


King James said:


> changin my quote to call me selfish eh :bx haha jk
> 
> If you meant CANT make it for the brewer herf then its not a question of not being able to make it, just not being able to stay the whole time. If we wanted to make it July 28th instead I could stay all day as the game that week is on sunday. I'm sorry guys, planned alot of stuff before I even knew I was going to play so now most of my saturday nights are filled with games. Again I don't want to be selfish and make everyone change just for me, was just an idea for this herf since tristan couldn't make it either.


----------



## DonWeb

King James said:


> Again I don't want to be selfish and make everyone change just for me.


phwaaaahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha <snort> hahahahahahaha.

oooooh, thanks for that.


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> I mean earlier in the day... not an earlier weekend... unless you knew what I meant then nevermind


Simmer down now....it was a joke. 

Just let me know what the dates y'all decide on for June and July end up being, and I will do my best to get off work.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Simmer down now....it was a joke.
> 
> Just let me know what the dates y'all decide on for June and July end up being, and I will do my best to get off work.


I think they should stay the same and plan now for August since most of us will be out on the usual weekend.


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> I think they should stay the same and plan now for August since most of us will be out on the usual weekend.


August will just be Cigar King in Skokie I would imagine, I am using my planning energy for September....


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> August will just be Cigar King in Skokie I would imagine, I am using my planning energy for September....


Right, but which weekend


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> Right, but which weekend


We always do the second weekend of the month unless there is a special event.


----------



## BigVito

I'll be free that weekend :tu


icehog3 said:


> We always do the second weekend of the month unless there is a special event.


----------



## King James

DonWeb said:


> phwaaaahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha <snort> hahahahahahaha.
> 
> oooooh, thanks for that.


----------



## RenoB

We're just a week away. So far, for the 9th, we've got:

RenoB
DonWeb
IceHog3
BigVito
Twill
King James

Anyone else? pm me if you need my addy and/or phone number. We'll go from 1pm-???

Couldn't hold off trying snkbyk's BBQ sauce, used it on a pork tenderloin I grilled up tonight - mmmmmmm. Saved plenty for next week.

BYO drink please, I'll have coffee & diet cokes.


----------



## BigVito

:tu my drinks will be brought


----------



## tchariya

RenoB said:


> We're just a week away. So far, for the 9th, we've got:
> 
> RenoB
> DonWeb
> IceHog3
> BigVito
> Twill
> King James
> 
> Anyone else? pm me if you need my addy and/or phone number. We'll go from 1pm-???
> 
> Couldn't hold off trying snkbyk's BBQ sauce, used it on a pork tenderloin I grilled up tonight - mmmmmmm. Saved plenty for next week.
> 
> BYO drink please, I'll have coffee & diet cokes.


OK so my lady has to work that weekend, she doesn't want me bothering her with my needs. I will jump on board and come herf with you guys!

I can help with transportation too...or take part in someone's carpool. I'm in Aurora or in Oakbrook. PM if you have ides for transportation.


----------



## RenoB

tchariya said:


> OK so my lady has to work that weekend, she doesn't want me bothering her with my needs. I will jump on board and come herf with you guys!
> 
> I can help with transportation too...or take part in someone's carpool. I'm in Aurora or in Oakbrook. PM if you have ides for transportation.


Sweet, another MoBster from IL!!!! It'd be great havin' ya join us, pm sent.


----------



## icehog3

tchariya said:


> OK so my lady has to work that weekend, she doesn't want me bothering her with my needs. I will jump on board and come herf with you guys!
> 
> I can help with transportation too...or take part in someone's carpool. I'm in Aurora or in Oakbrook. PM if you have ides for transportation.


PM sent as well.


----------



## BigVito

another PM sent :ss


----------



## King James

I'll be there at 1 but have to drive myself as I will need to leave early for my game. game should be over by 9 or 10 so if you old fellas think you will make it that long I could possibly come back over after  haha


----------



## RenoB

King James said:


> I'll be there


Nice. Can you bring Sir Tony and/or his sauerkraut?


----------



## King James

RenoB said:


> Nice. Can you bring Sir Tony and/or his sauerkraut?


Long story on that one... in a word, no


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> Long story on that one... in a word, no


You can fill in the details Saturday.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> You can fill in the details Saturday.


would rather not to be honest


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> would rather not to be honest


My butt is starting to itch now, Jimmy.......

J/K.....your business is your business.


----------



## King James

How late you guys ganna herf 'til. Think you will make it long enough for me to come back over after poundin some skulls on the gridiron?


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> How late you guys ganna herf 'til. Think you will make it long enough for me to come back over after poundin some skulls on the gridiron?


I am willing to hang! :ss


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> I am willing to hang! :ss


u staying in WI for the night?


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> u staying in WI for the night?


I don't think so, have a family function on Sunday.


----------



## King James

just ganna drive back late eh? and did you get a new bigger herf-o-dor?


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> just ganna drive back late eh? and did you get a new bigger herf-o-dor?


Yup, figure on driving back late, as long as that's OK with Than and Perry.

Still have the 32 count Otterbox, 10 count Otterrbox and the icehog Haliburton...why would you think I got a bigger one?


----------



## King James

the big one in the mob vid that was silver and I think it was bobb that said it was airbrushed w/ the icehog logo


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> the big one in the mob vid that was silver and I think it was bobb that said it was airbrushed w/ the icehog logo


Yes Bro, that is a Haliburton I bought, then had customized a few months ago....I will bring it with on the 9th.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Yes Bro, that is a Haliburton I bought, then had customized a few months ago....I will bring it with on the 9th.


nice! looked awesome


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> How late you guys ganna herf 'til. Think you will make it long enough for me to come back over after poundin some skulls on the gridiron?


how do you pound skulls from the bench.....
never mind


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> how do you pound skulls from the bench.....
> never mind


got jokes eh... lemme know any time you wanna find out :bx haha


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Yup, figure on driving back late, as long as that's OK with Than and Perry.
> 
> Still have the 32 count Otterbox, 10 count Otterrbox and the icehog Haliburton...why would you think I got a bigger one?


Does that mean we are meeting at the park and ride?


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> got jokes eh... lemme know any time you wanna find out :bx haha


roidrage?


----------



## backwoods

BigVito said:


> roidrage?


HEM-roid rage maybe 

just kidding....Jims bigger than me(no genetalia jokes please) I cant pick on him


----------



## BigVito

backwoods said:


> HEM-roid rage maybe
> 
> just kidding....Jims bigger than me(no genitalia jokes please) I cant pick on him


:r won't touch the genitalia :tu


----------



## Twill413

Sh*t!!! I just found out I close this Saturday. I can be there from whenever til 4:30, then after 9 if anybody is still around and smoking (I know Rob will be). Maybe even bring back a nice bottle of wine from work. Other than that I will work on getting off if I can, hopefully be able to trade with someone and work Friday night instead.


----------



## King James

My game is in Roscoe Illinois so I doubt I will make it back to herf after the game... will be pretty late by the time I get back to WI


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> Does that mean we are meeting at the park and ride?


I think that will be the plan if you are so kind as to meet us there.


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> My game is in Roscoe Illinois so I doubt I will make it back to herf after the game... will be pretty late by the time I get back to WI


You just don't want to incur the Wrath of Big Vito!! :bx


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> I think that will be the plan if you are so kind as to meet us there.


next time answer the PM :tg
What time are we meeting there?


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> next time answer the PM :tg
> What time are we meeting there?


What time do you want to get to Rob's?

And simmer down now..... :r


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> What time do you want to get to Rob's?
> 
> And simmer down now..... :r


:r How early will he accept us? Maybe pancakes and coffee?
Whenever is cool with me.


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> :r How early will he accept us? Maybe pancakes and coffee?
> Whenever is cool with me.


I have to work late the night before, so no pancakes for me....I am thinking he said around 2, if so we could meet around 1?


----------



## RenoB

BigVito said:


> :r How early will he accept us? Maybe pancakes and coffee?
> Whenever is cool with me.


I'll be tooling around, making the final preparations until late morning. Anytime after that is fine by me, if everyone would just let me know when they plan to arrive


----------



## BigVito

Sounds fine for me See you there at 1300


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> Sounds fine for me See you there at 1300


Roger Wilco . :u


----------



## BigVito

RenoB said:


> I'll be tooling around, making the final preparations until late morning. Anytime after that is fine by me, if everyone would just let me know when they plan to arrive


icehog3
tchariya
BigVito
ETA 1400


----------



## Bigwaved

I've been sent a message...

Sleepin' with da fishes


----------



## Twill413

RenoB said:


> I'll be tooling around, making the final preparations until late morning. Anytime after that is fine by me, if everyone would just let me know when they plan to arrive


Let me know if you need a hand with anything or if you need me to bring anything, since I am practically already almost there. Are we going to need some additional seating? I have a couple of canvas foldout chairs that I can bring.


----------



## M1903A1

BigVito said:


> icehog3
> tchariya
> BigVito
> ETA 1400


Put me down as a tentative yes, although I expect to be getting there sometime around dinnertime (driving up from St. Charles, IL...this oughta be fun!)


----------



## BigVito

Twill413 said:


> Let me know if you need a hand with anything or if you need me to bring anything, since I am practically already almost there. Are we going to need some additional seating? I have a couple of canvas foldout chairs that I can bring.


I was planning on bringing Cigars Rum, Limes, Beer, Icehog3, tchariya BigVito anything else needed?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BigVito said:


> I was planning on bringing Cigars Rum, Limes, Beer, Icehog3, tchariya BigVito anything else needed?


Yeah 6grapes, I didnt get any the last time I was there. (can someone take me 2the National Liquor Dist):al


----------



## BigVito

I'll look for some grapes :tu


----------



## BigVito

I'll start here http://www.grahams-port.com/


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BigVito said:


> I'll look for some grapes :tu


make sure u get 6of them:tu



BigVito said:


> I'll start here http://www.grahams-port.com/


Man if your willing to go all the way there for me a bottle of 6grapes, Im speachless


----------



## BigVito

DETROITPHA357 said:


> make sure u get 6of them:tu
> 
> Man if your willing to go all the way there for me a bottle of 6grapes, Im speachless


:r I didn't realize where it was from. It might take a while


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BigVito said:


> :r I didn't realize where it was from. It might take a while


U have time. 3months and counting(not this again) :hn


----------



## BigVito

3 months no problem


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BigVito said:


> 3 months no problem


:tu


----------



## BigVito

is this wine below $$20 a bottle?


----------



## King James

Rob, you mind if I get there between 12 and 1 since I have to leave earlier than expected (didnt realize the game was in Illinois)


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BigVito said:


> is *this wine* below $$20 a bottle?


It's a Porto


----------



## BigVito

DETROITPHA357 said:


> It's a Porto


is this porto $20 a bottle


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BigVito said:


> is this porto $20 a bottle


yesssssssss


----------



## BigVito

then I found the right stuff


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BigVito said:


> then I found the right stuff


I thought U were going there 2pick it up


----------



## RenoB

King James said:


> Rob, you mind if I get there between 12 and 1 since I have to leave earlier than expected (didnt realize the game was in Illinois)


not at all bro, come on over - thanks for the heads up!


----------



## King James

RenoB said:


> not at all bro, come on over - thanks for the heads up!


Sounds good... now ill be able to get a few smokes in hopefully


----------



## icehog3

Rob, what else you need?


----------



## RenoB

Twill413 said:


> Let me know if you need a hand with anything or if you need me to bring anything, since I am practically already almost there. Are we going to need some additional seating? I have a couple of canvas foldout chairs that I can bring.





icehog3 said:


> Rob, what else you need?


just bring your ugly mugs 

oh, and cigars 

and anything you plan to drink that's not diet coke or coffee.


----------



## icehog3

RenoB said:


> just bring your ugly mugs
> 
> oh, and cigars
> 
> and anything you plan to drink that's not diet coke or coffee.


Does your diet coke or coffee come with vodka in it? 

:r


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Does your diet coke or coffee come with vodka in it?
> 
> :r


:r:tpd:


----------



## BigVito

Is this the most current list?

RenoB
DonWeb
IceHog3
BigVito
Twill
King James
tchariya
M1903A1


----------



## King James

looks like it. I will only be there until about 3-4 or so unfortunately


----------



## BigVito

I'll bring six of these


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> looks like it. I will only be there until about 3-4 or so unfortunately


We might only get to herf for an hour then, unless I don't have to work that morning and Rob doesn't kick us out. :r


----------



## BigVito

I'm thinkning of wearing my leather for Tom :r


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> I'm thinkning of wearing my leather for Tom :r


wear your assless chaps for him back at the hotel please.... I'm thinkin about the best interest of the rest of us here


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> wear your assless chaps for him back at the hotel please.... I'm thinkin about the best interest of the rest of us here


 ok special gift for you.


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> ok special gift for you.


hahaha ooo boy


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> hahaha ooo boy


Its a surprise


----------



## RenoB

ooh, ooh - Preparations nearly complete, bring your appetites boys!!!


----------



## King James

RenoB said:


> ooh, ooh - Preparations nearly complete, bring your appetites boys!!!


:dr woohoo


----------



## Twill413

What time do we eat?


----------



## King James

Twill413 said:


> What time do we eat?


well unfortunately I'm ganna have to leave at about 2:30 so I'm ganna get there early and hopefully be able to smoke 1 or 2. Hopefully Tom and the carpoolers get there early enough or I may not even be able to see them.


----------



## Twill413

King James said:


> well unfortunately I'm ganna have to leave at about 2:30 so I'm ganna get there early and hopefully be able to smoke 1 or 2. Hopefully Tom and the carpoolers get there early enough or I may not even be able to see them.


Don't feel too bad. I have to duck out at about 4:30 to go to work of all things. Although if people are still hanging at 9 I can come back with a nice bottle or two of wine.


----------



## RenoB

Twill413 said:


> What time do we eat?


There'll be a constant flow of foodstuffs. Might even have something ready for early bird Jim


----------



## BigVito

bad news, I won't be bringing beer or rum :hn not sure to car pooling either. I will know for sure tonight.


----------



## King James

RenoB said:


> There'll be a constant flow of foodstuffs. Might even have something ready for early bird Jim


haha thanks brotha... need to eat hearty for my game :tu and hopefully I'm there long enough to see everyone


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> haha thanks brotha... need to eat hearty for my game :tu and hopefully I'm there long enough to see everyone


I hope so too :ss


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> I hope so too :ss


Let us know what you are doing, might make a difference as to when Than and I leave.

Than, PM me your cell number, if we aren't meeting Big Vito, you can probably get to my house around 12:45.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Let us know what you are doing, might make a difference as to when Than and I leave.
> 
> Than, PM me your cell number, if we aren't meeting Big Vito, you can probably get to my house around 12:45.


who should pm you the cell number?


----------



## BigVito

I don't know about the liquor, But I guaranty Ill be at the park and ride


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> I don't know about the liquor, But I guaranty Ill be at the park and ride


Cool....skip the rum, that will save me from hauling the sugar, finding mint, etc.....I'll bring vodka instead (Big Shock, huh?)

I was hoping to get both your and Than's cell numbers.


----------



## M1903A1

Do we have an experienced mojito maker in the crew? I've got some of the mixin's here and can throw them in for tomorrow. :al


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Cool....skip the rum, that will save me from hauling the sugar, finding mint, etc.....I'll bring vodka instead (Big Shock, huh?)
> 
> I was hoping to get both your and Than's cell numbers.


:r got it  I'll bring the hurricane :ss


----------



## stashu

Have a good time fellas, unfortunately I'm working tomorrow and I don't anticipate getting done early. 

But I'll be having a special one in the backyard tomorrow night and I'll wear my MoB T-shirt just to get in the spirit of things. :ss


----------



## mitro

stashu said:


> Have a good time fellas, unfortunately I'm working tomorrow and I don't anticipate getting done early.
> 
> But I'll be having a special one in the backyard tomorrow night and I'll wear my MoB T-shirt just to get in the spirit of things. :ss


:tpd: Really wish I could come, stupid other responsibilities!:c


----------



## snkbyt

ya'll have fun now ya hear....................enjoy the BBQ...smokes...drinks...and most of all the fellowship


----------



## RPB67

snkbyt said:


> ya'll have fun now ya hear....................enjoy the BBQ...smokes...drinks...and most of all the fellowship


:tpd:

Mob Herfs are definately cool. :tu


----------



## BigVito

Need to bring something for the host


----------



## King James

RPB67 said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Mob Herfs are definately cool. :tu


Hope you make it out in Sept Richard!


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> Hope you make it out in Sept Richard!


are you going to make it?


----------



## RPB67

BigVito said:


> are you going to make it?


Oh yeah ..........:ss


----------



## BigVito

RPB67 said:


> Oh yeah ..........:ss


 sweet. looking forward to it.


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> Hope you make it out in Sept Richard!





BigVito said:


> are you going to make it?


Oh, snap!!

:r:r


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Oh, snap!!
> 
> :r:r


:tu James reminds me of this http://www.sonypictures.com/homevideo/thebenchwarmers/index.html


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> :tu James reminds me of this http://www.sonypictures.com/homevideo/thebenchwarmers/index.html


Snap Squared! :r


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Snap Squared! :r


:r I wonder if will read this before tomorrow


----------



## King James

:fu:bx


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> :fu:bx


C'mon Jim, what's better? Sitting on Rob's porch with us, or sitting on the bench in Illinois?


----------



## BigVito

is that a yes? Hope your there when we get there


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> C'mon Jim, what's better? Sitting on Rob's porch with us, or sitting on the bench in Illinois?


:r Rob's porch great food drink smoke and friends bench in Illinois other guys in tights. not real hard to figure this out


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> C'mon Jim, what's better? Sitting on Rob's porch with us, or sitting on the bench in Illinois?


I wish I could skip it, but made a commitment. Hopefully see you fools for a lil bit atleast... cept vito, I could live w/ out seeing him :r:ss


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> I wish I could skip it, but made a commitment. Hopefully see you fools for a lil bit atleast... cept vito, I could live w/ out seeing him :r:ss


You better make one of these herfs full time or we will start calling you the KNoBster! :r


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> I wish I could skip it, but made a commitment. Hopefully see you fools for a lil bit atleast... cept vito, I could live w/ out seeing him :r:ss


better close your eyes then


----------



## icehog3

Than....you out there?


----------



## BigVito

Than???


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> You better make one of these herfs full time or we will start calling you the KNoBster! :r


I've only missed one ya jerk! lol


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> Than???


He posted a B&M event this morning, hopefully I hear from him tomorrow AM.


----------



## BigVito

Hate to hog tie him:r


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> I've only missed one ya jerk! lol


Coming before everyone else and leaving the time we are supposed to arrive doesn't count as making the herf, lil Jimmy..... :r


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Coming before everyone else and leaving the time we are supposed to arrive doesn't count as making the herf, lil Jimmy..... :r


:tpd:


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Coming before everyone else and leaving the time we are supposed to arrive doesn't count as making the herf, lil Jimmy..... :r


well as the herf has not happend yet I still, to this point in time, have only missed one..... fool!


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> well as the herf has not happend yet I still, to this point in time, have only missed one..... fool!


Today = 1

Tomorrow = 2

You da fool now, fool? :r


----------



## tchariya

icehog3 said:


> Than....you out there?


I'm here whats up?


----------



## backwoods

You guys have a great HERF and leave some of Robs house intact for the next RenoBHERF. Ill be thinkin about HERFin while I am sittin in a church watching a couple good freinds tie the noose...errrr knot. 

see ya'll next month..y'hear?


----------



## King James

sounds good Al! see ya at the next one


----------



## icehog3

Sent you a PM Than.....don't show up at my place at 11AM, I will be at the gym!! LOL

Noon-12:15 is good Brother....Looking forward to it!


----------



## King James

Tom or anybody else that reads this... can you send me Robs address. I couldn't find it in this thread and I PMed him for it a little bit ago but just incase one of you see it first.


----------



## snkbyt

So how did/is the RenoBbq going/gone? where are the pics? evidence


----------



## RPB67

snkbyt said:


> So how did/is the RenoBbq going/gone? where are the pics? evidence


:tpd:

Pics are a must !


----------



## tchariya

*MoB Herf! PICS!!!*

PICS


----------



## tchariya

PICS!


----------



## tchariya

Pics


----------



## snkbyt

tchariya said:


> Pics


looks likes ya had fun :tu


----------



## backwoods

snkbyt said:


> looks likes ya had fun :tu


yes it does! I was at a wedding reception surrounded by 500 drunk wisconsin people doin the polka and singing david alan coe:tu

next time


----------



## King James

Sorry I had to leave so soon everyone. Than it was nice meeting you if only for a minute and glad to see everyone else again


----------



## Twill413

Another successful MoB herf. Special shout outs to Rob for putting on the BBQ, Rob's wife for letting all us stinky cigar smoker's over and doing the kitchen spread...Than, Vito, Tony, and Tom for the smokes, and a long distance shoutout to Alex for that kickass BBQ sauce:dr.


----------



## Bigwaved

Nice! It looks like the weather cooperated. I have one of those cool shirts!


----------



## Twill413

Bigwaved said:


> Nice! It looks like the weather cooperated. I have one of those cool shirts!


We are just waiting for you to get here brother...


----------



## Bigwaved

Twill413 said:


> We are just waiting for you to get here brother...


Very soon! :ss


----------



## BigVito

few more pics










































Alex the sauce was excellent (Rob good call with the beef)
Had a great time seeing everyone again.


----------



## DonWeb

_Many fine cigars were smoked during the RenoB-ManCave-MoB herf. But one in particular makes a poignant memory.

I lit up an ERDM Panetela Larga and was disappointed to find it plugged. The plug refused to submit to attempts of manipulation. Reluctantly, I retired the recalcitrant smoke.

*Icehog3*, unbeknownst to me, had been watching my travails, found a replacement Panetela Larga in his profoundly stocked Halliburton herf-a-dor. Extending the cigar toward me, he offered the replacement ... gratis.

Having just nubbed a vintage Punch Ninfa, gifted by Icehog3 - i felt obliged to decline such overwhelming largess. I offered a polite, "No, thank you", with exactly the inflection my mother taught me years earlier.

Icehog's face turned sugar beet red. Seeing this I tried to scoot away from the table, and when my chair caught a patio brick - it tipped, and i landed sprawling on the deck.

Icehog must have lept over the table, to land sitting on my chest so quickly. *Twill413*, *tchariya*, *M1903A1*, and *BigVito* would not make eye contact with me, and *KingJames* who might have helped was nowhere to be seen.

Howling like a banshee, Icehog hoisted me (arms behind my back), while with the other clipped and lit the declined Panetela. Using chest compressions, timed at 15 per minute, he forced me to accept the cigar.

Hearing my cries of "Uncle" and "Buckeyes Rule", *Renob*, extraordinary host that he is, was able to talk the man-boar into releasing me - after which I enjoyed a rather amazing cigar._
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Yep, just another normal MoB herf.

p.s.: if IceHog3 offers a cigar, move slowly - take it, smile, and say thank you

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

RenoB: thanks for hosting - you da man :ss

Twill413, tchariya, M1903A1, and BigVito - 

IceHog3: Thanks Bro' :tg


----------



## RPB67

Oh man .

Looks like you guys had great weather and some great times.

Is there anything better than smoking cigars with friends, looks like an awesome time. :tu


----------



## ComicBookFreak

DonWeb said:


> _
> 
> I lit up an ERDM Panetela Larga and was disappointed to find it plugged. The plug refused to submit to attempts of manipulation. Reluctantly, I retired the recalcitrant smoke.
> 
> _


_

I hope that wasn't the ERDM Panetela Larga I sent, Tony. If it was I will have to make it up to you.

CBF:w_


----------



## 68TriShield

That looked like a fantastic herf(what herf isn't):tu
Tony,you of all people!Not accepting a graciously gifted cigar,i'm flabbergasted...:r


----------



## Bigwaved

man-boar...nice :r


----------



## icehog3

I remember you trying to politely decline the ERdM Tony...after that, things are a little cloudy.  :r

Rob, you abd your Missus put on a herf for the ages! The appetizer, side dish and dessert spread she created was a sight to behold (and the devour), and the BBQ was awesome....special extra shout out to Alex for his awesome sauce....Thank you so much for the incredible hospitality, and for making a hog squeal (out of both ends). 

Tony, Tony, Perry, Than, Scott...thank you for the great smokes, but thank you so much more for the friendship, laughs and relaxation. Being a member of the MoB is only so awesome because of the awesome guys who make up the group...you guys are the best!

Jim, I only wish we could have got there earlier or hung later....8+ hours of sun, cigars, vodka, rum and beer were about all this guy could handle, so I hope next time we can get in some quality herf time with you.

Another special thanks to Perry (Big Vito) for hauling Than and I half way, and for the great gift that will come in handy on a daily basis. :tu

I can't wait to see y'all in July....Brewers Herf!!


----------



## RenoB

dangit! I had 3 paragraphs typed up when my grandson Jack (pictured above) somehow deleted it before I could hit submit. Oh well, I guess some things are better left unsaid lol.

Instead, I'll just thank Jim, Tom, Perry & Tony for the great smokes I had yesterday - I think I only smoked one of my own. And thanks for eating all that food, usually it would have been too much but with this crowd it almost wasn't enough - I'll dig in the freezer for today's meal :r

Illinois side of the border was well represented this time. Thanks to everyone for coming and for the great conversation and laughs. The man-cave aint all that bad Than!


----------



## BigVito

artist rendition of the entrance to the man cave


----------



## snkbyt

icehog3 said:


> I remember you trying to politely decline the ERdM Tony...after that, things are a little cloudy.
> 
> Rob, you abd your Missus put on a herf for the ages! The appetizer, side dish and dessert spread she created was a sight to behold (and the devour), and the BBQ was awesome....special extra shout out to Alex for his awesome sauce....Thank you so much for the incredible hospitality, and for making a hog squeal (out of both ends).
> 
> Tony, Tony, Perry, Than, Scott...thank you for the great smokes, but thank you so much more for the friendship, laughs and relaxation. Being a member of the MoB is only so awesome because of the awesome guys who make up the group...you guys are the best!
> 
> Jim, I only wish we could have got there earlier or hung later....8+ hours of sun, cigars, vodka, rum and beer were about all this guy could handle, so I hope next time we can get in some quality herf time with you.
> 
> Another special thanks to Perry (Big Vito) for hauling Than and I half way, and for the great gift that will come in handy on a daily basis. :tu
> 
> I can't wait to see y'all in July....Brewers Herf!!


well I was there in spirit and in BBQ....glad so many enjoyed the sauce and many thanks for the reviews............next time I guess I'll have to send sample packs for take home doggy bags...:r


----------



## tchariya

RenoB said:


> dangit! I had 3 paragraphs typed up when my grandson Jack (pictured above) somehow deleted it before I could hit submit. Oh well, I guess some things are better left unsaid lol.
> 
> Instead, I'll just thank Jim, Tom, Perry & Tony for the great smokes I had yesterday - I think I only smoked one of my own. And thanks for eating all that food, usually it would have been too much but with this crowd it almost wasn't enough - I'll dig in the freezer for today's meal :r
> 
> Illinois side of the border was well represented this time. Thanks to everyone for coming and for the great conversation and laughs. The man-cave aint all that bad Than!


The man-cave.....the beginning part was a little tight, but once you got deep enough....there was a lot of space to 'camp' out!

hahahahahaha


----------



## RenoB

BigVito said:


> artist rendition of the entrance to the man cave


:r:r


----------



## stashu

Looks and sounds like yuze guys had a great time, sorry I missed it.

I did put on my MoB tee last night, went out to the backyard, and had a Monte #2 just to "capture a little of the spirit" though.

Come to think of it, I was facing north too. Hah!


----------



## BigVito




----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Yummy did I spot some choc dipped strawberries in those pics!

Looks like ya all had a great time!


----------



## M1903A1

And a super-duper THANKS to Rob for donating his mixology skills to those superb mojitos he created! Perfect drinks to go with perfect company and perfect cigars!

For the record, that pamphlet I'm holding up in the photos is an October 1, 1956 railroad schedule for the Ferrocarilles Consolidados de Cuba I picked up earlier in the day. Nothing like combining two hobbies!

The glowing bottle is of some Ron Zacapa 23 Anos that I brought, but we didn't have a chance to try...next time, you MoBsters, NEXT TIME!!!! :al


----------



## RenoB

Just in case anyone is looking here for the July MoB herf, we are doing a Brewer's tailgate at Miller Park on July 14. Go to the Brewers Herf II thread for details.


----------



## King James

any1 up for a mob golf herf sometime? obviously dont expect Illinois guys to come up... but for the WI fellas?


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> any1 up for a mob golf herf sometime? obviously dont expect Illinois guys to come up... but for the WI fellas?


Good....I golf like I make whoopie...lotta strokes.


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> any1 up for a mob golf herf sometime? obviously dont expect Illinois guys to come up... but for the WI fellas?


would the golfing be optional?


----------



## Twill413

What about a MoB mini-golf herf:r? Over under for getting kicked out of the place is set at whatever hole the windmill is on. Or a clown...

I can see Tom, like Happy Gilmore "You're gonna die Clown!" :r


----------



## BigVito

Twill413 said:


> What about a MoB mini-golf herf:r? Over under for getting kicked out of the place is set at whatever hole the windmill is on. Or a clown...
> 
> I can see Tom, like Happy Gilmore "You're gonna die Clown!" :r


:r that I'm up for


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> What about a MoB mini-golf herf? Over under for getting kicked out of the place is set at whatever hole the windmill is on. Or a clown...
> 
> I can see Tom, like Happy Gilmore "You're gonna die Clown!" :r


I hate clowns!!!! :gn:bx

:r


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> I hate clowns!!!! :gn:bx
> 
> :r


I noticed


----------



## Cochise

yes, I'm down for the mini golf as well. perhaps with a adjoining driving range. as long as I don't have to get the ball in a tiny hole from 300 yards in less than 20 strokes. My last round of golf I scored a 147.


----------



## icehog3

Cochise said:


> yes, I'm down for the mini golf as well. perhaps with a adjoining driving range. as long as I don't have to get the ball in a tiny hole from 300 yards in less than 20 strokes. My last round of golf I scored a 147.


That's awesome!! I've only broke 200 a couple times! :r


----------



## King James

shot a 94 on saturday and I was hungover.... go me! haha To be honest I think both Rob and Tony would beat me on the golf course


----------



## Twill413

King James said:


> shot a 94 on saturday and I was hungover.... go me! haha To be honest I think both Rob and Tony would beat me on the golf course


I am sure you mean BigTony, but you would hang. I shoot in the high 80's on a good day. Bad days it can get ugly. Thems the perils of not playing regularly.


----------



## omowasu

Twill413 said:


> I am sure you mean BigTony, but you would hang. I shoot in the high 80's on a good day. Bad days it can get ugly. Thems the perils of not playing regularly.


Tony, you have never seen me golf (yet) - I start out OK, but by the third hole it is best ball, and by the 9th hole (and 9th beer) there is no hope... :tg


----------



## Twill413

omowasu said:


> Tony, you have never seen me golf (yet) - I start out OK, but by the third hole it is best ball, and by the 9th hole (and 9th beer) there is no hope... :tg


I need a couple beers before we tee off, then about 4 more as the round progresses to shoot well. I don't worry about anything then and the score falls. I played with my dad stone cold sober and played like :BS


----------



## RenoB

maybe the mini-golf herf would be a good idea for August? we're slated to be in chicago on 8/11, is there somewhere our south of the border brothers can suggest?


----------



## icehog3

RenoB said:


> maybe the mini-golf herf would be a good idea for August? we're slated to be in chicago on 8/11, is there somewhere our south of the border brothers can suggest?


http://www.par-king.com/contset.html

Not sure about smoking there though....


----------



## rumballs

i doubt any mini golf places will look too kindly on a bunch of guys smoking cigars...

another possibility would be a 9 hole par 3 course.
there was one I used to go to near Boston where the longest hole was probably 110 yards, so you really only needed a wedge and a putter.
this means that those who don't play could pick up a couple of used clubs for probably $10-15, and can't get in TOO much trouble on any hole.
did a quick search and didn't find any quite that short around here, but here are a few places:

this might be the best option because it says it does have short tees:
http://www.sportsmansgolf.com/page/281-15310.htm

a few others:
http://www.waukeganparks.org/golf_courses/greenshire.html
http://www.ahpd.org/nkgc/course.htm
http://www.skokieparkdistrict.org/facilities.asp (weber park)
http://www.winnetkagolfclub.com/


----------



## King James

but could we smoke at any course? isn't there a smoking ban down der in the flatlands?


----------



## Twill413

King James said:


> but could we smoke at any course? isn't there a smoking ban down der in the flatlands?


Correct me if I am wrong on this Tom, but the ban doesn't go into effect until Jan. 1, 2008. At least that is what I thought I heard at the MMH.


----------



## rumballs

Statewide ban doesn't take effect until Jan 1, and only applies to bars, restaurants, and public workplaces.


----------



## King James

mmblz said:


> Statewide ban doesn't take effect until Jan 1, and only applies to bars, restaurants, and public workplaces.


ok... just checking :tu


----------



## Cochise

There's a good mini-golf/range on Lake Street (20) between Hanover Park and Roselle. It's near Tom and my house. We could start the Herf at Stogies in Hanover Park (a great B&M), shoot a round of mini, drive a bucket of balls, eat at Ballpark Bar & Grill in Roselle (a great smoke friendly sports bar), and end up at my house for a Backyard Herf/Poker game.

It does take the herf West of the city, but it's our stomping grounds and we know what's good here + it''s all accessible by major highways via 90/290/Elgin-O'hare.

Whadaya say? Say the word and I'll set the whole thing up.

(with the MoB's blessing of course...)


----------



## icehog3

Cochise said:


> There's a good mini-golf/range on Lake Street (20) between Hanover Park and Roselle. It's near Tom and my house. We could start the Herf at Stogies in Hanover Park (a great B&M), shoot a round of mini, drive a bucket of balls, eat at Ballpark Bar & Grill in Roselle (a great smoke friendly sports bar), and end up at my house for a Backyard Herf/Poker game.
> 
> It does take the herf West of the city, but it's our stomping grounds and we know what's good here + it''s all accessible by major highways via 90/290/Elgin-O'hare.
> 
> Whadaya say? Say the word and I'll set the whole thing up.
> 
> (with the MoB's blessing of course...)


If it's good with the Wisc. MoBsters, sounds like a good plan to me.


----------



## King James

How far of a haul is it from here down by you Tom? and also since this is for august (i think that is what we said) I will not know until much closer to the herf if I can attend because playoffs are that weekend... possibility the game could be on saturday or sunday, or not at all of course. So I will let my fellow WI brothers decide and if I can come great.. if not, see some of you at the shack


----------



## mitro

Cochise said:


> There's a good mini-golf/range on Lake Street (20) between Hanover Park and Roselle. It's near Tom and my house. We could start the Herf at Stogies in Hanover Park (a great B&M), shoot a round of mini, drive a bucket of balls, eat at Ballpark Bar & Grill in Roselle (a great smoke friendly sports bar), and end up at my house for a Backyard Herf/Poker game.
> 
> It does take the herf West of the city, but it's our stomping grounds and we know what's good here + it''s all accessible by major highways via 90/290/Elgin-O'hare.
> 
> Whadaya say? Say the word and I'll set the whole thing up.
> 
> (with the MoB's blessing of course...)


I'd say thats fargin' great, there's no way I'd miss it. :tu


----------



## RenoB

Cochise said:


> There's a good mini-golf/range on Lake Street (20) between Hanover Park and Roselle. It's near Tom and my house. We could start the Herf at Stogies in Hanover Park (a great B&M), shoot a round of mini, drive a bucket of balls, eat at Ballpark Bar & Grill in Roselle (a great smoke friendly sports bar), and end up at my house for a Backyard Herf/Poker game.
> 
> It does take the herf West of the city, but it's our stomping grounds and we know what's good here + it''s all accessible by major highways via 90/290/Elgin-O'hare.
> 
> Whadaya say? Say the word and I'll set the whole thing up.
> 
> (with the MoB's blessing of course...)


Awesome offer bro, I'm good with this. BTW, the drive is little different than a trip to Cigar King in Skokie. Only problem is, if we let Tom eat he becomes pretty dormant - couldn't even get him to play bocci at the BBQ. Maybe we should eat before the round of mini


----------



## BigVito

RenoB said:


> Awesome offer bro, I'm good with this. BTW, the drive is little different than a trip to Cigar King in Skokie. Only problem is, if we let Tom eat he becomes pretty dormant - couldn't even get him to play bocci at the BBQ. Maybe we should eat before the round of mini


:tpd:


----------



## icehog3

RenoB said:


> Awesome offer bro, I'm good with this. BTW, the drive is little different than a trip to Cigar King in Skokie. Only problem is, if we let Tom eat he becomes pretty dormant - couldn't even get him to play bocci at the BBQ. Maybe we should eat before the round of mini


Too much BBQ!! :r:dr


----------



## DonWeb

Cochise said:


> There's a good mini-golf/range on Lake Street (20) between Hanover Park and Roselle. It's near Tom and my house. We could start the Herf at Stogies in Hanover Park (a great B&M), shoot a round of mini, drive a bucket of balls, eat at Ballpark Bar & Grill in Roselle (a great smoke friendly sports bar), and end up at my house for a Backyard Herf/Poker game.
> 
> It does take the herf West of the city, but it's our stomping grounds and we know what's good here + it''s all accessible by major highways via 90/290/Elgin-O'hare.
> 
> Whadaya say? Say the word and I'll set the whole thing up.
> 
> (with the MoB's blessing of course...)





RenoB said:


> Awesome offer bro, I'm good with this.





BigVito said:


> :tpd:


i'm in...sounds like we have a quorum!


----------



## DonWeb

King James said:


> I think both Rob and Tony would beat me on the golf course


 only if you show up. :tg


----------



## Bigwaved

Is it September yet? :ss


----------



## j6ppc

Bigwaved said:


> Is it September yet? :ss


Nope. But 8 scant days till OCHO


----------



## BigVito

j6ppc said:


> Nope. But 8 scant days till OCHO


wish I could make it.


----------



## omowasu

DonWeb said:


> i'm in...sounds like we have a quorum!


Im there, will ride if the weather cooperates. :ss:ss


----------



## Cochise

Cochise said:


> There's a good mini-golf/range on Lake Street (20) between Hanover Park and Roselle. It's near Tom and my house. We could start the Herf at Stogies in Hanover Park (a great B&M), shoot a round of mini, drive a bucket of balls, eat at Ballpark Bar & Grill in Roselle (a great smoke friendly sports bar), and end up at my house for a Backyard Herf/Poker game.
> 
> It does take the herf West of the city, but it's our stomping grounds and we know what's good here + it''s all accessible by major highways via 90/290/Elgin-O'hare.
> 
> Whadaya say? Say the word and I'll set the whole thing up.
> 
> (with the MoB's blessing of course...)


Keep kickin' it around boys, I'll investigate renting out the golf place and see if that's cost effective.

Freddie at Stogies has a mailing list, maybe he can advertise the golf outing and I could throw it up on other boards and we could get up to 72 people then we could mini-golf the whole course round-robin style. Then perhaps 90 minutes of all you can hit driving for 1 reasonable price. There's concessions at the golf place for Tom. For dinner I would like if we eat off the menu so people can eat at their own pace/expense. There are different spaces at the bar we could reserve depending on our size. Then, who ever wants, can head over to my house about 7pm or linger at Ball Park B&G.

Anyway, I see the scedule as follows:

___-12:30 at Stogies
1:00-2:30 mini golf
2:30-4:00 driving range
4:30-7:00 dinner
7:30-____ poker

Shall I proceed...


----------



## M1903A1

Cochise said:


> Whadaya say? Say the word and I'll set the whole thing up.
> 
> (with the MoB's blessing of course...)


As a rule I don't golf, but I'm nuts enough to try this!


----------



## icehog3

Cochise said:


> Anyway, I see the scedule as follows:
> 
> ___-12:30 at Stogies
> 1:00-2:30 mini golf
> 2:30-4:00 driving range
> 4:30-7:00 dinner
> 7:30-____ poker
> 
> Shall I proceed...


I'm down if the Wisconsin MoBsters are.....


----------



## BigVito

take out the driving range and poker for me and I'm there:tu


----------



## stashu

Cochise said:


> Keep kickin' it around boys, I'll investigate renting out the golf place and see if that's cost effective.
> 
> Freddie at Stogies has a mailing list, maybe he can advertise the golf outing and I could throw it up on other boards and we could get up to 72 people then we could mini-golf the whole course round-robin style.
> Anyway, I see the scedule as follows:
> 
> ___-12:30 at Stogies
> 1:00-2:30 mini golf
> 2:30-4:00 driving range
> 4:30-7:00 dinner
> 7:30-____ poker
> 
> Shall I proceed...


Hmmm... 72 people at your place for poker too?

You're wife must be a saint.


----------



## icehog3

BV is down for this....Rob? Allan? Tony? Tony? Tristan? Drew? Chris?


----------



## stashu

I can do this too.

Maybe not the early afternoon part, But I'll catch up.


----------



## RenoB

I'm in 

Just seems like a lot of moving around :2

Cochise
Icehog3
RenoB
mitro
BigVito
DonWeb
omowasu
M1903A1
stashu
King James (maybe :r )


----------



## icehog3

RenoB said:


> I'm in
> 
> Just seems like a lot of moving around :2
> 
> Cochise
> Icehog3
> RenoB
> mitro
> BigVito
> DonWeb
> omowasu
> M1903A1
> stashu
> King James (maybe :r )


Everything is close, we can car pool it from place to place. I can fit 4 or 5 in my truck, but it is non-smoking.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Everything is close, we can car pool it from place to place.* I can fit 4 or 5 in my truck, but it is non-smoking.*


 even the vehicles have a smoking ban in IL


----------



## stashu

RenoB said:


> I'm in
> 
> Just seems like a lot of moving around :2


If it is too much extra driving around for the north crew, there is a "State of the Art" minature golf/driving range just 1 mile east of Cigar King on Oakton St. 
You don't even have to bend over to put your ball on the tee, it's automatic!
It's part of the Skokie park district.

http://www.skokieparkdistrict.org/news_center.asp?Cat=1&View=ViewArticle&Mode=News&ContentID=912

Anything you all decide on is fine with me. Just thought I'd throw this out there.

And I can smoke in my truck, I'm the master of MY truck.


----------



## Twill413

Sounds like a plan to me, if it is cost effective that is. Don't want to go too nuts if I am going to be staying overnight in a hotel the following month. I know it's not as big a deal to some of yens, but money is crucial right now, and I want to be able to do the BigWaved herf up right. So I wouldn't like to spend an arm and a leg if I don't have to. But, if I do, I will make it work somehow, so count me in. After all it is only money. And BOTL are BOTL. :ss:tu


----------



## rumballs

stashu said:


> If it is too much extra driving around for the north crew, there is a "State of the Art" minature golf/driving range just 1 mile east of Cigar King on Oakton St.
> You don't even have to bend over to put your ball on the tee, it's automatic!
> It's part of the Skokie park district.
> 
> http://www.skokieparkdistrict.org/news_center.asp?Cat=1&View=ViewArticle&Mode=News&ContentID=912


the driving range there is nice - it's where I've been going lately.
mini golf sucks though - like putting on a marble floor.


----------



## RenoB

stashu said:


> If it is too much extra driving around for the north crew, there is a "State of the Art" minature golf/driving range just 1 mile east of Cigar King on Oakton St.
> You don't even have to bend over to put your ball on the tee, it's automatic!
> It's part of the Skokie park district.
> 
> http://www.skokieparkdistrict.org/news_center.asp?Cat=1&View=ViewArticle&Mode=News&ContentID=912
> 
> *Anything you all decide on is fine with me.* Just thought I'd throw this out there.
> 
> And I can smoke in my truck, I'm the master of MY truck.


I think the decision has been made to let Cochise run with this.



Cochise said:


> Keep kickin' it around boys, I'll investigate renting out the golf place and see if that's cost effective.
> 
> *Freddie at Stogies has a mailing list, maybe he can advertise the golf outing and I could throw it up on other boards* and we could get up to 72 people then we could mini-golf the whole course round-robin style. Then perhaps 90 minutes of all you can hit driving for 1 reasonable price. There's concessions at the golf place for Tom. For dinner I would like if we eat off the menu so people can eat at their own pace/expense. There are different spaces at the bar we could reserve depending on our size. Then, who ever wants, can head over to my house about 7pm or linger at Ball Park B&G.
> 
> Anyway, I see the scedule as follows:
> 
> ___-12:30 at Stogies
> 1:00-2:30 mini golf
> 2:30-4:00 driving range
> 4:30-7:00 dinner
> 7:30-____ poker
> 
> Shall I proceed...


At the risk of sounding elitist, I would prefer keeping this a Club Stogie MoB herf.


----------



## Cochise

RenoB said:


> I think the decision has been made to let Cochise run with this.
> 
> At the risk of sounding elitist, I would prefer keeping this a Club Stogie MoB herf.


To change venues would be hard for me to plan, but if others want to run with this concept I could step aside, but until then....

The way I was thinking, if we open up the golf portion of the event to the other boards and Stogies customers, we can get a larger mass for the best deals, Then for dinner and poker it'll just be the gorillas, but if exclusive is the way it must be done that is the way we must do it.

I feel for you guys that aren't into mini and/or driving but it's a relatively cheap activity for commradery.

Distance: Stogies to Golf(.5mi) Golf to BPB&G(5mi) BPB&G to Cochise's(5mi)

This is the info I've gathered so far:

Freddie at Stogies says it sounds like a great idea. He says he can bring in at least one vendor for the event with discounted smokes and otherwise help in any way he can.

Mike at Green Valley Golf Range says it all sounds good to him. He thinks we could pull off a shotgun style minigolf game for 68 people (4 people starting at each of the first 17 holes and rotating, finishing at 18 that eats your ball). So far for driving range we're looking at discounted mega-buckets, he said maybe reserving 20 driving stations. I plan to counter with a request for 34 shaded stations.

If we go large, I see us prepaying $20 for 1 round of minigolf, driving a 1/2 mega bucket, and $10 store credit for Stogies (so Freddie doesn't get the short end)

If we go small (CS exclusive), we just show up at Stogies, hang (and buy) for a while, head over to the range, pick your game, possibly wait in line, and get no discounts, paying about $5-$10 more for the same stuff.

I think large gives us more opportunity to get deals and expose more people to the Mob.

If we go small we pay more and we won't get any special treatment.

I like going large but small is less headache for me, so whatever...


----------



## DonWeb

i'm ok with the choices - but i'll need to skip the later (poker) activities.

(i'll have to work out travel arrangements with the WI bros.)


----------



## BigVito

DonWeb said:


> i'm ok with the choices - but i'll need to skip the later (poker) activities.
> 
> (i'll have to work out travel arrangements with the WI bros.)


I got you on that one. I can skip poker. :tu


----------



## BigVito

mini-golf is ok with me but I will just watch the driving. (unless we are in a car doing over 140MPH)


----------



## tchariya

BigVito said:


> mini-golf is ok with me but I will just watch the driving. (unless we are in a car doing over 140MPH)


Tom will have to clarify the state rules on this (and the golfing establishment) but this might just be the only legal time when you can 'drink and drive'.

I suck at golf, but I'm going to go whack some balls.....out in the open.....and not in some man cave.


----------



## BigVito

tchariya said:


> Tom will have to clarify the state rules on this (and the golfing establishment) but this might just be the only legal time when you can 'drink and drive'.
> 
> I suck at golf, but I'm going to go whack some balls.....out in the open.....and not in some man cave.


:r:r


----------



## Twill413

BigVito said:


> I got you on that one. I can skip poker. :tu


Room for one more possibly?


----------



## BigVito

Twill413 said:


> Room for one more possibly?


You got it :tu


----------



## King James

room for me if i can come Perry?


----------



## BigVito

you come James you will be my third and final occupant :tu


----------



## RenoB

BigVito said:


> you come James you will be my third and final occupant :tu


Jim can't make it.

Can I come?


----------



## BigVito

RenoB said:


> Jim can't make it.
> 
> Can I come?


:r Jim has been replaced by Rob :tu


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> :r Jim has been replaced by Rob :tu


:c:bx


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> :c:bx


 you changed your mind again?


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> you changed your mind again?


never said I couldn't come for sure... Rob is messin w/ ya trying to take my spot


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> never said I couldn't come for sure... Rob is messin w/ ya trying to take my spot


almost worked, it did sound believable


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> almost worked, it did sound believable


I won't know for sure until much closer to the herf... so can't say either way right now.


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> I won't know for sure until much closer to the herf... so can't say either way right now.


NP just let us know. I'm hoping you can make a full one


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> NP just let us know. I'm hoping you can make a full one


after august I should be good until football starts up again


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> after august I should be good until football starts up again


you mean you will make the 21st herf?


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> you mean you will make the 21st herf?


something huge would have to come up for me to miss that


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> something huge would have to come up for me to miss that


now I hope I can make it


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> I got you on that one. I can skip poker. :tu


Skipping Buckheads, skipping poker.....man up there, Perry!!


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> something huge would have to come up for me to miss that


What, like Donald and Goofy having a parade through the Magic Kingdom? :r


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Skipping Buckheads, skipping poker.....man up there, Perry!!


I like skipping :ss


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> What, like Donald and Goofy having a parade through the Magic Kingdom? :r


if Mickey was there too then yes


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> if Mickey was there too then yes


Maybe Mickey is inside the Donald costume....


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Maybe Mickey is inside the Donald costume....


confuse poor jim:r


----------



## DonWeb

RenoB said:


> Jim can't make it.
> 
> Can I come?





King James said:


> never said I couldn't come for sure... Rob is messin w/ ya trying to take my spot


:r:r:r


----------



## King James

DonWeb said:


> :r:r:r


dont encourage him Tony lol. But Rob, since your going for sure if you wanna take my spot you can, I will just drive myself then if I can make it


----------



## tchariya

BigVito said:


> I got you on that one. I can skip poker. :tu


You know...people keep quoting this and quoting this and I keep reading it as 'strip poker'........STOP that!


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> dont encourage him Tony lol. But Rob, since your going for sure if you wanna take my spot you can, I will just drive myself then if I can make it


I don't think the "It's a Small World" ride passes through Chicago.


----------



## RenoB

King James said:


> dont encourage him Tony lol. But Rob, since your going for sure if you wanna take my spot you can, I will just drive myself then if I can make it


Thanks Jim!

Really tho, I should think Perry could squeeze you in somewhere


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> I don't think the "It's a Small World" ride passes through Chicago.


I will have you know I refused to go on that thing... it is the devil and I think is responsible for much of the cultic activity that goes on


----------



## BigVito

tchariya said:


> You know...people keep quoting this and quoting this and I keep reading it as 'strip poker'........STOP that!


:r strip poker with you guys :BS


----------



## BigVito

RenoB said:


> Thanks Jim!
> 
> Really tho, I should think Perry could squeeze you in somewhere


No squeezing needed I have an 8ft bed


----------



## Cochise

O.K. Let's just go small so people can remain flexible in their own participation. We'll loosely plan on the scedule previously mentioned and participation can be at each's pace/budget/timing.

You guys have a great time in July. I'll smoke one for yous.


----------



## Cochise

Ooh look I have 99 posts....I'm about to roll over.....What? 
aaw.....there it went :u


----------



## King James

Rob or Tony... you fellas up for a non-sanctioned mob golf outing next weekend?


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> Rob or Tony... you fellas up for a non-sanctioned mob golf outing next weekend?


I'm going to decline.


----------



## rumballs

King James said:


> Rob or Tony... you fellas up for a non-sanctioned mob golf outing next weekend?


I've never been here but it looks nice:
http://www.lakebluffgolfclub.com/

It's sort of in the middle of Chicago/Milwaukee.

I'd play some time if you're interested...


----------



## BigVito

When is the August herf?/


----------



## BigVito

After seeing when I took vacation, I'm going to have to bow out of the August herf. http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=92213


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> After seeing when I took vacation, I'm going to have to bow out of the August herf. http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=92213


see ya at the following one tho


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> see ya at the following one tho


I hope, the next one is unknown till after the vacation. I want to go but we will see how broke I get in PA. I'm going to the land of the Amish.


----------



## Cochise

Time to top this thread...

Saturday, Aug 11 noon-?

12n Meet up at Stogies in Hanover Park

2p Mini golf at Green Valley Golf Range(caddies welcome)

3p Driving Range at Green Valley (shaded stations w/benchs)

5p Dinner at Ballpark Bar and Grill in Roselle (great food and prices)

8p Poker at Cochise's? 



There's many places to grab lunch near Stogies as well as a snack bar at the driving range.

Some people mentioned there's too much driving around so we can skip poker if there's concensus. (but I'm happy to host this)


----------



## King James

I'm up in the air about this one until after next weekend most likely. Playoffs start and I could have a game saturday or sunday. If it is saturday I obviously can't make it, but if sunday I should be there. Will give an update next week. Football ends this month tho so hopefully no problems for a few months.


----------



## RenoB

King James said:


> I'm up in the air about this one until after next weekend most likely. Playoffs start and I could have a game saturday or sunday. If it is saturday I obviously can't make it, but if sunday I should be there. Will give an update next week. Football ends this month tho so hopefully no problems for a few months.


you could always just swing by for 5 minutes :r


----------



## Twill413

I am a no go this time around. That is the weekend of my Mom's birthday, so I need to do the son-ly thing and go up there for a visit. Sounds like it should be a great time however, and I will miss all you gorillas. Next stop for me is MMH V2.0. Anyone that is interested in sharing a hotel room, PM me sometime soon so we can figure out where/who/how much etc. and get it out of the way.


----------



## icehog3

I found out I have a family event in the evening, so I will meet everyone who goes at Stogies, but likely will have to bow out of the golfing...sorry guys.


----------



## BigVito

Even though I'm likely not heading east. I won't be going to this one.


----------



## RenoB

Life's a biatch! I too am gonna have to miss this one, sorry guys 

See ya'll at MMH II :mn


----------



## Twill413

RenoB said:


> Life's a biatch! I too am gonna have to miss this one, sorry guys
> 
> See ya'll at MMH II :mn


I will, however, be at your house on Sunday. Hope you will be as well. Can have a mini herf.


----------



## mitro

I just can't seem to get the stars to align so I can go to a herf. I've got the closing on the new house on Monday, prepping it during the week (cleaning & painting) and moving on the weekend. Well, I'll be all rested up for MMH II! :ss


----------



## BigVito

Twill413 said:


> I will, however, be at your house on Sunday. Hope you will be as well. Can have a mini herf.


It arrived Tony. Whenever you want it let me know


----------



## King James

Twill413 said:


> I will, however, be at your house on Sunday. Hope you will be as well. Can have a mini herf.


what the hell is this? thanks for the invite :tg :r


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> what the hell is this? thanks for the invite :tg :r


Why? You never make whole herfs anyway. :r


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Why? You never make whole herfs anyway. :r


:bx


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> :bx


Bring it on son, I am getting stronger every day. :2


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Bring it on son, I am getting stronger every day. :2


me 2... and I can do the chicken dance :chk


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> me 2... and I can do the chicken dance :chk


Hope you can do it unconscious, testosterone boy.....save it for the juvenile delinquents in your football league, huh?

Hope to see you at Rob's Sunday, you're coming, right?


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> Hope you can do it unconscious, testosterone boy.....save it for the juvenile delinquents in your football league, huh?
> 
> Hope to see you at Rob's Sunday, you're coming, right?


:r

It's a work thang guys. I do happen to also work with Rob's wife. She is kind enough to open her house for a going away party for someone at work. Just hope she makes some of them bacon wraps. :dr


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Hope you can do it unconscious, testosterone boy.....save it for the juvenile delinquents in your football league, huh?
> 
> Hope to see you at Rob's Sunday, you're coming, right?


your going? I didn't get the memo that it was a sanctioned herf... I thought just Rob and Tony were getting together for a smoke or two.


----------



## Twill413

King James said:


> your going? I didn't get the memo that it was a sanctioned herf... I thought just Rob and Tony were getting together for a smoke or two.


Methinks something fowl is afoot, and methinks it is Tom's smelly ass. Quit scratching Tom, you will only make it worse. Methinks you are gullable Gus Jimbo.

:r


----------



## King James

maybe me and tom are planning on crashin' your shindig... you want some of this :bx huh? huh!? huh!?! haha. and I wasn't being gullable.. just hopeful :tu


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> Methinks something fowl is afoot, and methinks it is Tom's smelly ass. Quit scratching Tom, you will only make it worse. Methinks you are gullable Gus Jimbo.
> 
> :r




I'm such a douche bag..... :r


----------



## BigVito

Twill413 said:


> :r
> 
> It's a work thang guys. I do happen to also work with Rob's wife. She is kind enough to open her house for a going away party for someone at work. Just hope she makes some of them bacon wraps. :dr


Tony,

Whenever is a good time to hook up I have your Vegas Robaina Don Alejandro waiting for you Bro! :ss


----------



## King James

Thanks for the impromptu herf today Tom... was good seeing ya


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> Thanks for the impromptu herf today Tom... was good seeing ya


I'm glad you called, it was a great "unofficial MoB Herf"! Thanks for the Upmann too, my young Brother!


----------



## M1903A1

Regrettably, I will have to bow out of this month's gathering of the MoB. I have an unanticipated meeting to go to that evening. :c

See y'all at MegaMoB....:chk :ss :tu


----------



## Cochise

So, is anyone coming or do we just cancel...


----------



## King James

It is still up in the air for me... Not sure when I will find out if my game is saturday or sunday


----------



## icehog3

Cochise said:


> So, is anyone coming or do we just cancel...


I will still come smoke with you and whoever can come at Stogies if you want, and if poker goes late I may be able to make it back to your place.


----------



## mitro

Would bumping it back a week change anyone's availability? I know I'd be able to go if it wasn't next weekend.


----------



## icehog3

mitro said:


> Would bumping it back a week change anyone's availability? I know I'd be able to go if it wasn't next weekend.


I will be at the Shack Herf, as will Jim and Sir Tony. I know Rob has a family commitment. Maybe some of the other MoBsters could make a better showing the following weekend though, Mike...hopefully they will post up here.


----------



## King James

As Tom said I will be at the shack, but I will also echo what Rob said a few weeks ago that the mob is always there the 2nd weekend of every month and if you can make it, great... if not... we will hopefully see you the next month. If we start changing dates around it sort of sets up a precedent to change again and then when do you say yes or no. But of course a herf by any other name is just as sweet...so if people can get together the next weekend why not herf.


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> As Tom said I will be at the shack, but I will also echo what Rob said a few weeks ago that the mob is always there the 2nd weekend of every month and if you can make it, great... if not... we will hopefully see you the next month. If we start changing dates around it sort of sets up a precedent to change again and then when do you say yes or no. But of course a herf by any other name is just as sweet...so if people can get together the next weekend why not herf.


kind of like what you wanted to do with football.


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> kind of like what you wanted to do with football.


what you mean, like when I asked to push it back a week? Thats what I was talking bout, after Rob posted I realized I was wrong so was just echoing that


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> what you mean, like when I asked to push it back a week? Thats what I was talking bout, after Rob posted I realized I was wrong so was just echoing that


: thats what I was referring too


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> : thats what I was referring too


kk thought so, and as stated the great and wise Min Ron Rob was correct and I, a meer shadow in his presence, stood corrected. haha :tu


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> kk thought so, and as stated the great and wise Min Ron Rob was correct and I, a meer shadow in his presence, stood corrected. haha :tu


:r I'm not sure his shadow will cover you.


----------



## stashu

Sorry that I'm not able to commit or not commit to this but I'm back in this situation of not knowing until late friday afternoons whether or not I'm working on saturdays.

I would not want to say "I'm in" and then cancel at the last minute. If someone is getting together and I can swing by, I will. I always have my Herf-a-dor with me.

Otherwise, I'll be at MMH II even if I have to take a night off.

And mark my words, "I WILL eventually make it up to a north of the border herf".


----------



## mitro

I had no idea the shack herf was the next weekend, my bad. I hope you guys have a great time! :tu


----------



## BigVito

mitro said:


> I had no idea the shack herf was the next weekend, my bad. I hope you guys have a great time! :tu


plan on attending next year.


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> plan on attending next year.


Next year's was cancelled.

:r


----------



## Jbailey

The shack herf sounds like a great time, not sure if it would work out. Will be at the Mega mob II for sure!


----------



## M1903A1

icehog3 said:


> Next year's was cancelled.


Thanks a lot Blago! :fu :fu :fu :fu :fu


----------



## King James

should know tomm about if I can come this weekend or not


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> should know tomm about if I can come this weekend or not


 Tom should know?


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> Tom should know?


Tomm. = Tomorrow


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> should know tomm about if I can come this weekend or not


Rog....I will be available to go to Stogies but will be unable to attend the afternoon events. I may be able to hit the poker game depending on how late Ron plans on running it.


----------



## Cochise

icehog3 said:


> Rog....I will be available to go to Stogies but will be unable to attend the afternoon events. I may be able to hit the poker game depending on how late Ron plans on running it.


We don't have quorum for poker or much else...

I may head out to Stogies for a cigar at lunchtime but I've got plenty other stuff I could be doing so we'll see.

This herf turned out to be :BS


----------



## icehog3

Cochise said:


> We don't have quorum for poker or much else...
> 
> I may head out to Stogies for a cigar at lunchtime but I've got plenty other stuff I could be doing so we'll see.
> 
> This herf turned out to be :BS


Summer is tough, so much more going on than during the other seasons. I am sure that makes it tough on the people who have a 1 and 1/2 to 2 hour drive to get down.

Ron....Please let me know if you will be going to Stogies, and if any other Chicago guys are going, please post before early Saturday AM. Scott? Than? Scott? Stan? I too have a lot going on in the afternoon, so I don't wanna make the trip to Stogies unless at least one person besides me will be there....


----------



## M1903A1

icehog3 said:


> if any other Chicago guys are going, please post before early Saturday AM. Scott? Than? Scott? Stan?


Gun show during the day, then the presentation I told you about in the evening...sorry, not this time. :c

Looks like this is the MoB summer remote herf....


----------



## icehog3

Thanks for the response Scott. 

No other responses in 20 hours since I last posted, so I am pulling to plug too. Don't want to have to wait until tomorrow morning to plan my tomorrow morning. 

Ron, I am sorry this didn't work out, I know from all the hockey events my team plans that this kinda chit happens in the summer. Hope we can get together for a smoke one afternoon when I am off before MMHII. Let me know if you are still having a poker game tomorrow, and if you want anyone to stop by....might be able to swing it after my family deal.

Guess I'll see the rest of you MoBsters either in Ohio, or in September!


----------



## King James

Sorry fellas... won't be able to make it. At least football is almost over though! and I will be at the shack as well


----------



## stashu

Sorry, me neither.

Got to work and don't know when I'm getting off. I'll be having a Graycliff Espresso on the way home though.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Thanks for the response Scott.
> 
> No other responses in 20 hours since I last posted, so I am pulling to plug too. Don't want to have to wait until tomorrow morning to plan my tomorrow morning.
> 
> Ron, I am sorry this didn't work out, I know from all the hockey events my team plans that this kinda chit happens in the summer. Hope we can get together for a smoke one afternoon when I am off before MMHII. Let me know if you are still having a poker game tomorrow, and if you want anyone to stop by....might be able to swing it after my family deal.
> 
> Guess I'll see the rest of you MoBsters either in Ohio, or in September!


Keep pushing the date back. 


stashu said:


> Sorry, me neither.
> 
> Got to work and don't know when I'm getting off. I'll be having a Graycliff Espresso on the way home though.


:dr very tasty enjoy


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> Keep pushing the date back.


Keep pushing which date back, Perry?


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Keep pushing which date back, Perry?


 What date are we discussing?


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> What date are we discussing?


It's your comment, you tell me. :r


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> It's your comment, you tell me. :r


If I figure it out I'll let you know. So the next one is Sept 21st?


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> If I figure it out I'll let you know. So the next one is Sept 21st?


Unless you are on my porch one night before that.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Unless you are on my porch one night before that.


and risk getting shot at :r


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> and risk getting shot at :r


Or killed by my Shepherd if you act like a possum! :r


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Or killed by my Shepherd if you act like a possum! :r


And would you really want to clean up a possum as big as me


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> And would you really want to clean up a possum as big as me


Buzzards gotta eat too.....


----------



## BigVito

Thats not a buzzard.


----------



## Cochise

Tommy, I'll be there from noon to 2pm


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> Thats not a buzzard.


That was a line from Outlaw Josey Wales....and that's who that is.

Ron, I will try to make it by, kind of changed my schedule after my post earlier today, but I will do my best....I'll PM you my cell # to in case you ever want to call.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> That was a line from Outlaw Josey Wales....and that's who that is.
> 
> Ron, I will try to make it by, kind of changed my schedule after my post earlier today, but I will do my best....I'll PM you my cell # to in case you ever want to call.


 mine was a line from CS


----------



## BigVito

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=99096


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=99096


Saw a thread kind of discussing this months ago... thanks for the heads up on the new one


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> Saw a thread kind of discussing this months ago... thanks for the heads up on the new one


you're welcome


----------



## King James

are we going to do a mob herf on the 8th or just holding off for mega mob in sept?


----------



## M1903A1

King James said:


> are we going to do a mob herf on the 8th or just holding off for mega mob in sept?


I thought MegaMoB was gonna be the gathering for September. In any case I won't be around for the 8th.


----------



## RenoB

King James said:


> are we going to do a mob herf on the 8th or just holding off for mega mob in sept?


You planning ahead?!?!

MegaMoB is the plan for Sept.

Oct is WI. I'm thinking backwoods needs to hold it in Mayberry.

What say the MoB?


----------



## King James

RenoB said:


> You planning ahead?!?!
> 
> MegaMoB is the plan for Sept.
> 
> Oct is WI. I'm thinking backwoods needs to hold it in Mayberry.
> 
> What say the MoB?


I don't mind driving up to mayberry in Oct. and my All-Star game for football is Sept. 9th if anyone wants to come.


----------



## backwoods

RenoB said:


> Oct is WI. I'm thinking backwoods needs to hold it in Mayberry.
> 
> What say the MoB?


lemme check the Wifes calender and see what is planned for me

Mayberry HERFII sounds like a good idea, we might even be able to get Tmike and Gvarsity to show. But if the illinois boys find it to be too far of a hike, Milwaukee would probably work for me in October.

Man...is this summer really almost over?:hn


----------



## King James

backwoods said:


> lemme check the Wifes calender and see what is planned for me
> 
> Mayberry HERFII sounds like a good idea, we might even be able to get Tmike and Gvarsity to show. But if the illinois boys find it to be too far of a hike, Milwaukee would probably work for me in October.
> 
> Man...is this summer really almost over?:hn


most of the flat lander crew (besides the one and only hog of course) don't even make it to the chicago herfs  haha, just giving a little ribbin back fellas!

on a more serious note, I'd say with how fun mayberry herf I was we need another, makes for a great end to the summer.


----------



## icehog3

Guys, I will be in Ireland on October 13th, so looks like I will miss the October Herf. Bummed, I was looking forward to making a Mayberry edition.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Guys, I will be in Ireland on October 13th, so looks like I will miss the October Herf. Bummed, I was looking forward to making a Mayberry edition.


we will have the Mayberry edition in December :r


----------



## Twill413

BigVito said:


> we will have the Mayberry edition in December :r


How long have you lived in the upper midwest? I don't like freezing the crowned jewels all that much...sorry Admiral, but even you ain't worth waiting for that IMHO :fu


----------



## BigVito

Twill413 said:


> How long have you lived in the upper midwest? I don't like freezing the crowned jewels all that much...sorry Admiral, but even you ain't worth waiting for that IMHO :fu


Since 81, when were you born

What is a Mayberry herf?


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> What is a Mayberry herf?


herf at Al's house up in the boonies of WI. there is bochi ball and food and an all in all good time


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> How long have you lived in the upper midwest? I don't like freezing the crowned jewels all that much*...sorry Admiral, but even you ain't worth waiting for that IMHO *:fu


I wasn't asking anyone to wait....Who am I, Jimmy? :fu :r


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> I wasn't asking anyone to wait....Who am I, Jimmy? :fu :r


i swear I'm ganna need therapy from you fools haha. I never dish anything out but always get picked on  lol


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> i swear I'm ganna need therapy from you fools haha. I never dish anything out but always get picked on  lol


At least I used the :fu icon for TwillTony and not you.....first time I ever used it, but Tony was mean to me. :r


----------



## DonWeb

did a mini-MoB herf Saturday; just Rob and me.

he smoked a mag46, i had a store bought padilla 1932.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

like to say we talked about you guys... but how boring would that have been.

instead we talked about important stuff; like ... um.... well i don't remember - but it was important.


----------



## icehog3

DonWeb said:


> did a mini-MoB herf Saturday; just Rob and me.
> 
> he smoked a mag46, i had a store bought padilla 1932.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> like to say we talked about you guys... but how boring would that have been.
> 
> instead we talked about important stuff; like ... um.... well i don't remember - but it was important.


Wish you two coulda been with KJ, ST and I!


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> At least I used the :fu icon for TwillTony and not you.....first time I ever used it, but Tony was mean to me. :r


Big bad hockey man got a soft side 

:r

Have fun in Ireland, but wish you would be around to :ss


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> Big bad hockey man got a soft side
> 
> :r
> 
> Have fun in Ireland, but wish you would be around to :ss


Me too Tony, I guess Mayberry will be in my '08 Herf Tour! :r


----------



## backwoods

well boys, i am sorry to say october is out for me also. The 13th my grandfather is getting remarried(go gramps!) and the 20th I will hopefully be attending an open house at the Milwaukee institute of art and design with my daughter:tu.
hope to herf with you guys again soon!:hn


----------



## Bigwaved

backwoods said:


> well boys, i am sorry to say october is out for me also. The 13th my grandfather is getting remarried(go gramps!) and the 20th I will hopefully be attending an open house at the Milwaukee institute of art and design with my daughter:tu.
> hope to herf with you guys again soon!:hn


What about September? :bx


----------



## BigVito

Bigwaved said:


> What about September? :bx


he is busy doing something important :r


----------



## backwoods

Bigwaved said:


> What about September? :bx


I dont think MMHII is gonna happen either:hn. we are planning on leaving the following saturday morning for Minnesota. Brother-in-law had an aneurizm back in March and has been slow to recover since.


----------



## RenoB

backwoods said:


> well boys, i am sorry to say october is out for me also. The 13th my grandfather is getting remarried(go gramps!) and the 20th I will hopefully be attending an open house at the Milwaukee institute of art and design with my daughter:tu.
> hope to herf with you guys again soon!:hn


Make sure your grandfather protects himself and his family, trust me!

Let me know if you have time for a gar on the 20th, I'll meet ya where ever


----------



## King James

RenoB said:


> Let me know if you have time for a gar on the 20th, I'll meet ya where ever


ditto, if nothing is going on I'll be there too


----------



## Tristan

backwoods said:


> I dont think MMHII is gonna happen either:hn. we are planning on leaving the following saturday morning for Minnesota. Brother-in-law had an aneurizm back in March and has been slow to recover since.


I'm sorry to hear that Al. The herf won't be the same without you. Hopefully we all get to herf sometime before there is snow on the ground!


----------



## Bigwaved

backwoods said:


> I dont think MMHII is gonna happen either:hn. we are planning on leaving the following saturday morning for Minnesota. Brother-in-law had an aneurizm back in March and has been slow to recover since.


Understandable. You have to take care of the family first.


----------



## Beer Doctor

I've been trying to follow this thread, attempting to ascertain the next MoB Herf but it seems I need the Rosetta Stone:r. A few questions, besides the MMHII, when and where were you guys planning the next MoB herf? I'm in Madison and I'm lookin to herf:ss


----------



## King James

Beer Doctor said:


> I've been trying to follow this thread, attempting to ascertain the next MoB Herf but it seems I need the Rosetta Stone:r. A few questions, besides the MMHII, when and where were you guys planning the next MoB herf? I'm in Madison and I'm lookin to herf:ss


the mob herf is the 2nd saturday of every month... september is special obviously because MMH 2 is taking the spot of the mob herf for that month.


----------



## RenoB

Beer Doctor said:


> I've been trying to follow this thread, attempting to ascertain the next MoB Herf but it seems I need the Rosetta Stone:r. A few questions, besides the MMHII, when and where were you guys planning the next MoB herf? I'm in Madison and I'm lookin to herf:ss


Yeah, it'd be great to have ya come out and play. The October herf will be on the WI side of the border on 10/13 but we don't have specific plans yet. Not sure I'm ready to head indoors yet but we just might wind up at Prime Cigar in Brookfield.

Keep your eye on this thread, something will work itself out.


----------



## tchariya

Dang it might be nice to do a Brewer's Herf again....that was some classic parking lot fun!


----------



## icehog3

tchariya said:


> Dang it might be nice to do a Brewer's Herf again....that was some classic parking lot fun!


This year or next? Don't know how we could possibly get it in this year unless the Brewers make the playoffs.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> This year or next? Don't know how we could possibly get it in this year unless the Brewers make the playoffs.


so which playoff game should we set it for? 

How bout a friendly 3 stick wager for the playoffs Tom... Cubs vs Crew. If St Louis wins (which is entirely possible and most likely probably) we both lose


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> so which playoff game should we set it for?
> 
> How bout a friendly 3 stick wager for the playoffs Tom... Cubs vs Crew. If St Louis wins (which is entirely possible and most likely probably) we both lose


and I get 6 sticks :tu


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> so which playoff game should we set it for?
> 
> How bout a friendly 3 stick wager for the playoffs Tom... Cubs vs Crew. If St Louis wins (which is entirely possible and most likely probably) we both lose


Why not, make the race even more fun JIm....and there is a very good possibilty we both lose. :r


----------



## tchariya

King James said:


> so which playoff game should we set it for?
> 
> How bout a friendly 3 stick wager for the playoffs Tom... Cubs vs Crew. If St Louis wins (which is entirely possible and most likely probably) we both lose


Tom...you might have better odds on betting that Jim can't make the next Wisconsin herf....or stay the entire time! hahahahah


----------



## BigVito

tchariya said:


> Tom...you might have better odds on betting that Jim can't make the next Wisconsin herf....or stay the entire time! hahahahah


:r:r:tpd:


----------



## icehog3

tchariya said:


> Tom...you might have better odds on betting that Jim can't make the next Wisconsin herf....or stay the entire time! hahahahah


C'mon, Than...you know I hate betting on a sure thing.  :r


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> so which playoff game should we set it for?
> 
> How bout a friendly 3 stick wager for the playoffs Tom... Cubs vs Crew. If St Louis wins (which is entirely possible and most likely probably) we both lose


Getting down to the wire..... :ss


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> so which playoff game should we set it for?
> 
> How bout a friendly 3 stick wager for the playoffs Tom... Cubs vs Crew. If St Louis wins (which is entirely possible and most likely probably) we both lose


I can taste those cigars now Jimmy....need my addy? :r


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> I can taste those cigars now Jimmy....need my addy? :r


Still some games left... they will pull through


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> Still some games left... they will pull through


Really...double the bet then?


----------



## backwoods

quick question....
For the october HERF, the scheduled date would be for the 13th, I cannot make that saturday, but my daughter is not going to MIAD on the 20th. Would anyone be against doing the october HERF on the 20th? 

what say the MoB?:ss


----------



## RenoB

icehog3 said:


> Really...double the bet then?


Chicago didn't win last night :tu LOL


----------



## RenoB

backwoods said:


> quick question....
> For the october HERF, the scheduled date would be for the 13th, I cannot make that saturday, but my daughter is not going to MIAD on the 20th. Would anyone be against doing the october HERF on the 20th?
> 
> what say the MoB?:ss


Did you mean to say she IS going to MIAD on the 20th? I'd for sure be willing to get together for a smoke, LMK.

I am not available for the 13th either and have reminded a few folks that it's north of the border, suggesting they will need to plan it.


----------



## backwoods

RenoB said:


> Did you mean to say she IS going to MIAD on the 20th? I'd for sure be willing to get together for a smoke, LMK.
> 
> I am not available for the 13th either and have reminded a few folks that it's north of the border, suggesting they will need to plan it.


nope...we are not going to MIaD, she wont have her art portfolio ready in time. So Id be available for a HERF:ss on the 20th


----------



## tchariya

RenoB said:


> Chicago didn't win last night :tu LOL


Very true....nor did they lose.

Man Brewers spanked Cards......


----------



## RenoB

backwoods said:


> So Id be available for a HERF:ss on the 20th


As am I, my friend. At least for a couple hours 

What other MoBsters would like to join us?


----------



## BigVito

RenoB said:


> As am I, my friend. At least for a couple hours
> 
> What other MoBsters would like to join us?


where and when :tu


----------



## mitro

I should be able to do either weekend. Just give us the details.


----------



## backwoods

BigVito said:


> where and when :tu


prime cigar, brookfield around 1pm??

paging beerdoctor......paging THE beerdoctor.


----------



## BigVito

backwoods said:


> prime cigar, brookfield around 1pm??
> 
> paging beerdoctor......paging THE beerdoctor.


damn I was hoping for a Rob Herf again :r:r I'll be there


----------



## icehog3

I'll be back from overseas before the 20th so could likely make it then.


----------



## BigVito

mitro said:


> I should be able to do either weekend. Just give us the details.





icehog3 said:


> I'll be back from overseas before the 20th so could likely make it then.


hoping you both make it :tu


----------



## backwoods

icehog3 said:


> I'll be back from overseas before the 20th so could likely make it then.


:tu I havent seen ya in a while...it would be great to HERF again:ss


----------



## King James

May be in the dells that weekend. Will let you guys know for sure in a week or so


----------



## BigVito

backwoods said:


> :tu I havent seen ya in a while...it would be great to HERF again:ss


I don't think any of us saw you in a while :r


----------



## backwoods

BigVito said:


> I don't think any of us saw you in a while :r


:r you make it sound like thats a good thingg lol


----------



## BigVito

backwoods said:


> :r you make it sound like thats a good thingg lol


:r never a good thing Brother, too bad I'm going to miss the Mayberry herf


----------



## backwoods

BigVito said:


> :r never a good thing Brother, too bad I'm going to miss the Mayberry herf


you wont miss it...it wot be till spring:tu


----------



## BigVito

backwoods said:


> you wont miss it...it wot be till spring:tu


 great to hear. :ss:ss


----------



## King James

is your daughter going to go to school at MIAD? Its right down the street from Marquette


----------



## Twill413

King James said:


> is your daughter going to go to school at MIAD? Its right down the street from Marquette


Lock up your daughters...Jim lives downtown now.


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> is your daughter going to go to school at MIAD? Its right down the street from Marquette


:r holy crap


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> :r holy crap


you sick minded people.. I fart in your general direction


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> you sick minded people.. I fart in your general direction


I inhale :tu


----------



## backwoods

King James said:


> is your daughter going to go to school at MIAD? Its right down the street from Marquette


naw..not yet, she is only a junior in highschool:bn

they have an open house that they recommended she go to but she doesnt think she will have her portfolio ready by then. she doesnt think her artwork is that good yet

here is one of her latest sketches...clicky

and for the record...she is into skaters...not mamas boys


----------



## backwoods

Twill413 said:


> Lock up your daughters...Jim lives downtown now.





BigVito said:


> :r holy crap





King James said:


> you sick minded people.. I fart in your general direction





BigVito said:


> I inhale :tu


i seriously cant wait to HERF with you bastages again:r:r:r

its been way too long


----------



## Twill413

backwoods said:


> she doesnt think her artwork is that good yet
> 
> here is one of her latest sketches...clicky


Ummm, she needs to go no matter how ready her portfolio is. That is some sick talent Alan. You can tell her I said that.


----------



## RenoB

backwoods said:


> she doesnt think her artwork is that good yet
> 
> here is one of her latest sketches...clicky





Twill413 said:


> Ummm, she needs to go no matter how ready her portfolio is. That is some sick talent Alan. You can tell her I said that.


Agreed!

That's some good stuff Alan!


----------



## BigVito

backwoods said:


> naw..not yet, she is only a junior in highschool:bn
> 
> they have an open house that they recommended she go to but she doesnt think she will have her portfolio ready by then. she doesnt think her artwork is that good yet
> 
> here is one of her latest sketches...clicky
> 
> and for the record...she is into skaters...not mamas boys


friend of mine graduated from MIAD has his artwork at a gallery in Oconomowoc I looked around she definitely needs to go to the open house.


----------



## backwoods

BigVito said:


> friend of mine graduated from MIAD has his artwork at a gallery in Oconomowoc I looked around she definitely needs to go to the open house.


thanks for the replies guys...

yeah..I know she should go, but she needs to decide when she is ready. this year is pretty packed for her and I dont want to stress her out even more. she is also getting into the digital end designing websites for people and working on photoshop. Hopefully next fall she will be ready, plus MIAD also said we can take a tour anytime to meet with instructors and whatever else they do...but on a smaller more personal level. They are really interested in her:tu


----------



## BigVito

backwoods said:


> thanks for the replies guys...
> 
> yeah..I know she should go, but she needs to decide when she is ready. this year is pretty packed for her and I dont want to stress her out even more. she is also getting into the digital end designing websites for people and working on photoshop. Hopefully next fall she will be ready, plus MIAD also said we can take a tour anytime to meet with instructors and whatever else they do...but on a smaller more personal level. They are really interested in her:tu


I think James is really interested too :r

Seriously though Its obvious why they are interested  I think the personal tour would be better anyway


----------



## King James

awesome sketch. She do any cigar sketches/paintings? haha. I need something for my living room


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> awesome sketch. She do any cigar sketches/paintings? haha. I need something for my living room


you want her to paint you smoking a cigar?


----------



## DonWeb

backwoods said:


> here is one of her latest sketches...clicky


day-um! that is some talent there. must be the genes.

I'll be there on the 20th. since...

"i haven't seen you in a while"


----------



## Sir Tony

Looks like she does some serious work there man! I have a ton of friends that go to MIAD, she would fit in with the best of them.

And by the way, I am the one you have to worry about, I'm single!


----------



## Sir Tony

King James said:


> awesome sketch. She do any cigar sketches/paintings? haha. I need something for my living room


True that.


----------



## icehog3

Sir Tony said:


> Looks like she does some serious work there man! I have a ton of friends that go to MIAD, she would fit in with the best of them.
> 
> And by the way, I am the one you have to worry about, I'm single!


Note to self....."keep the nieces away from Jim and Tony".


----------



## omowasu

Im in for the next one. If we are looking at 10/20, how about Hogs-n-honeys in Lake Geneva, WI? Nice central meet point, good food in the area, and the place gets packed around 8:00 PM. Daytime is pretty open over there - I can make a few phone calls if needed.


----------



## icehog3

omowasu said:


> Im in for the next one. If we are looking at 10/20, how about Hogs-n-honeys in Lake Geneva, WI? Nice central meet point, good food in the area, and the place gets packed around 8:00 PM. Daytime is pretty open over there - I can make a few phone calls if needed.


What say the MoBsters?


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> so which playoff game should we set it for?
> 
> How bout a friendly 3 stick wager for the playoffs Tom... Cubs vs Crew. If St Louis wins (which is entirely possible and most likely probably) we both lose


Cubs are trying to give it away Jimmy...but the Brewers won't let 'em.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Cubs are trying to give it away Jimmy...but the Brewers won't let 'em.


so it seems sir, so it seems


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> so it seems sir, so it seems


Milwaukee made it 9-5, they're not done yet tonight....but they are sinking fast.


----------



## Twill413

Did the universe implode when Jim hit 2000 RG?

BTW, Damn Brewers.


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> BTW, Damn Brewers.


The Fat Lady is warming up......


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> The Fat Lady is warming up......


well she better sit her ass back down because the Brew Crew is comin' to town


----------



## backwoods

omowasu said:


> Im in for the next one. If we are looking at 10/20, how about Hogs-n-honeys in Lake Geneva, WI? Nice central meet point, good food in the area, and the place gets packed around 8:00 PM. Daytime is pretty open over there - I can make a few phone calls if needed.





icehog3 said:


> What say the MoBsters?


how much further is this place from cigar king?


----------



## RenoB

Although we're moving it to the 20th, I still can't make a regular herf out of it. But I will stop by for an hour or two if it's at Prime or somewhere else that's close to me (Lake Geneva isn't close enough for me to make it). That's alright, I'll catch ya'll in November south of the border if I can't make this one.


----------



## backwoods

RenoB said:


> Although we're moving it to the 20th, I still can't make a regular herf out of it. But I will stop by for an hour or two if it's at Prime or somewhere else that's close to me (Lake Geneva isn't close enough for me to make it). That's alright, I'll catch ya'll in November south of the border if I can't make this one.


I vote to keep it at prime cigar then.:ss


----------



## icehog3

backwoods said:


> how much further is this place from cigar king?





RenoB said:


> Although we're moving it to the 20th, I still can't make a regular herf out of it. But I will stop by for an hour or two if it's at Prime or somewhere else that's close to me (Lake Geneva isn't close enough for me to make it). That's alright, I'll catch ya'll in November south of the border if I can't make this one.





backwoods said:


> I vote to keep it at prime cigar then.:ss


For future reference, I think Lake Geneva is probably about 25 miles* closer *to you than Cigar King, Allan.

That being said, I am in for anything that includes Rob, so I will do my best to make Prime on the 20th. I am still working out the details to be off after being off for 2 weeks for my Ireland trip, but hopefully I can work it out.


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> well she better sit her ass back down because the Brew Crew is comin' to town


Well, the Motley Brew Crue better bring their brooms, because if they don't sweep, the Cubs only need to win 1. In fact, if the Cubs win and the Brewsers lose tonight, I will PM you my addy when I get home.  :r


----------



## backwoods

icehog3 said:


> For future reference, I think Lake Geneva is probably about 25 miles* closer *to you than Cigar King, Allan.


I mistyped...i was thinkin about Prime, not cigar king:ss



icehog3 said:


> That being said, I am in for anything that includes Rob, .


:tu


----------



## BigVito

herf at Rob's :r:r. Prime works for me as a second option


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> herf at Rob's :r:r. Prime works for me as a second option


I wanna herf at Perry's, with Prime as my second option.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> I wanna herf at Perry's, with Prime as my second option.


I wanna ride bitch on your bike


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> I wanna ride bitch on your bike


Grow some t#ts.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Grow some t#ts.


tats? If I had ink I could? maybe I have man-t#ts


----------



## stashu

I'm in as of now for the 20th at Prime(or anywhere you all agree on) . How late do they stay open?

I'd probably be a mid to late afternoon arrival.


----------



## mitro

Anybody wanna carpool? I'm more than happy to drive. I can seat 4 somewhat comfortably (Late model Grand Am)... 2 VERY comfortably. And yes... smoke all you can while in the mitromobile. :r Just keep it in mind. :tu

EDIT: woo... 300th post!


----------



## RenoB

icehog3 said:


> That being said, I am in for anything that includes Rob, so I will do my best to make Prime on the 20th.


Awe Tom, you make me blush :r Sounds like a plan guys!

Prime is open late, like 1am - they have a bar (beer only I think).


----------



## omowasu

BigVito said:


> I wanna ride bitch on your bike


Dont worry Perry, if Tom rejects ya there is always room on the back of my HD. :sl

:chk :chk


----------



## BigVito

omowasu said:


> Dont worry Perry, if Tom rejects ya there is always room on the back of my HD. :sl
> 
> :chk :chk


:r:r

:tgTom


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> :r:r
> 
> :tgTom


Be Scott's biatch Perry......you can graduate to mine when you get some Double Ds.... :tg


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Be Scott's biatch Perry......you can graduate to mine when you get some Double Ds.... :tg


I will ask Jim where he got his:tu


----------



## backwoods

BigVito said:


> I will ask Jim where he got his:tu


:r:bn


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> well she better sit her ass back down because the Brew Crew is comin' to town


Oh Jim.....the Brew Crew is setting up their Monday tee times.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Oh Jim.....the Brew Crew is setting up their Monday tee times.


sigh, I'll get 'em out this week or next week. Damn Brew Crew. At least it's the first winning season since '92


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> sigh, I'll get 'em out this week or next week. Damn Brew Crew. At least it's the first winning season since '92


Wait 'til next year!!


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Wait 'til next year!!


shall we start our bet for next year now :ss


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> shall we start our bet for next year now :ss


Not until I get paid, Buddy!  :r


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> Not until I get paid, Buddy!  :r


Apparently the Cubs had some Tee times with the Brewers for Sunday. Congrast on the win Tom, but what a miserable showing.


----------



## RenoB

Twill413 said:


> Apparently the Cubs had some Tee times with the Brewers for Sunday. Congrast on the win Tom, but what a miserable showing.


The beauty of losing before the playoffs is that the Brewers didn't embarrass themselves in front of the whole country like their rivals south of the border did


----------



## backwoods

Twill413 said:


> ............... but what a miserable showing.


you talkin about the Packer game last night?:hn


----------



## Twill413

backwoods said:


> you talkin about the Packer game last night?:hn


The Packers last night, the Badgers on Saturday, and the Cubs the whole latter half of last week. Congrats to Da Bears, and the Da Illini. Just took it on the chin from the state of Illinois all weekend and it really upsets me.


----------



## King James

turns out I wont be gone on the 20th fellas! And Tom I still need to send your 'gars out. Been hectic the past 3 weeks with tests and stuff


----------



## DonWeb

King James said:


> turns out I wont be gone on the 20th fellas! And Tom I still need to send your 'gars out. Been hectic the past 3 weeks with tests and stuff


Ahhh Jimmy, you don't need testing, i could have told you ... (fill in the blank)


----------



## Sir Tony

Grrrrrrrrrrrrr! I have to work on the 20th until about 3pm, same with Jimmy.


----------



## stashu

Sir Tony said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrr! I have to work on the 20th until about 3pm, same with Jimmy.


I probably will be arriving at about 3pm.


----------



## BigVito

surprise surprise 
I wont be attending


----------



## Jbailey

Sounds good, I might bring a friend with me. This might work out. I will let you all know.


----------



## Tristan

Sorry fellas, I can't make this one, I will be attending a wedding :hn

It's gonna be barrels of fun! :BS

I'll be dreaming of cigars!


----------



## backwoods

Tristan said:


> Sorry fellas, I can't make this one, I will be attending a wedding :hn
> 
> It's gonna be barrels of fun! :BS
> 
> I'll be dreaming of cigars!


We'll make sure to burn one for you and Perry:tu


----------



## RenoB

Lookin' like this is gonna be a good crowd :tu

I'll be swinging by about 3pm for a couple hours, see ya all then


----------



## King James

I think Tony and I will be able to make it, if we come will probably get there between 3:30-4:30


----------



## backwoods

is anyone planning on getting there around 1? I dont wanna get there too early:r


----------



## mitro

I'm thinking I'll be getting there around 2. Thats assuming I can get there in 2 hours.


----------



## stashu

Just to confirm, this IS at that Prime Cigar joint right?


----------



## backwoods

stashu said:


> Just to confirm, this IS at that Prime Cigar joint right?


:tu

Prime Cigar, 18900 W. Bluemound Rd., Brookfield,

thats where Ill be


----------



## M1903A1

Got a double schedule conflict, so I can't make it this month. :c (Though ironically I will be in the general area--Cudahy--in the evening.)

I assume next month is Cigar King in Skokie...that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Sir Tony

I should be there, just depends when I get out of work! See you all there brothers!


----------



## icehog3

Guys, just for a little advance warning I am about 50-50 on this right now. My sleep hasn't gotten back to normal and I haven't accomplished anything since I have been home, and Saturday is the only day off I have in the next 9 days. I will do my best to work it out.


----------



## Jbailey

I hope you can make it Tom, but I understand if you can't. Want to hear about your trip.


----------



## icehog3

Jbailey said:


> I hope you can make it Tom, but I understand if you can't. Want to hear about your trip.


Definitely going to try Dave....


----------



## backwoods

King James said:


> I think Tony and I will be able to make it, if we come will probably get there between 3:30-4:30


your mom must have grounded both of you guys:ss


----------



## RenoB

You've heard of the St. Valentines Day Massacre? Now there's a Sweetest Day Herf! I think half of us didn't know about sweetest day and it was the reason the other half of us were at the herf 

Great seeing ya guys, already looking forward to November south of the border. Wish I coulda stayed longer but duty calls.

Professional pictures forthcoming from Mitro's (Mike ) friend.


----------



## King James

backwoods said:


> your mom must have grounded both of you guys:ss


ended up working until 5 and after a 10 hr day we were pretty tired. We will catch you next time though


----------



## backwoods

Another great MoB herf in da books! I learned quite a few things today...

1) you dont cut asparagus, you bend it with your fingers and it snaps just at the right spot.
2) I worked at the same company 10+ years ago with Mitros friend Jay. 
3) 'ween' is the name of a band
4) if you havent smoked cigars for a couple months, dont finish off the night with a LFD chiselito. :ss


Rob, thanks for making it to the HERF, damn good to see you again. How did the ribs turn out:dr

Tony, always great to HERF with ya bro, make sure you keep me 'in the loop'

Dave, another honorary MoBster...came all the way from Michigan to burn a few! lemme know the next time you are in town, we will have to go see some bands:tu

Stan, thanks for making the drive up to share a smoke with us all. It was great to see ya again!

Mike, It was good to be able to sit and talk with ya for longer than 5 minutes:r hope I can make it down into your guys turf one of these days.

Jay, it was good to meet ya! Now hurry up and join CS!

Tom, Tristan, Tony, Jim...missed you guys!


this get together was alot more subdued than the normal MoB get togethers, but I enjoyed the heck out of it. It was good to be able to relax!


----------



## icehog3

backwoods said:


> Tom, Tristan, Tony, Jim...missed you guys!


Missed you too Allan and everyone, sounds like another great herf! I am sitting here at work (on my supposed "day off"...not!), wishing I had been herfing with y'all. Hope to see you all in November.


----------



## mitro

Quick picture to hold you over until the rest are ready (Jay just signed up and isn't able to post yet):

Front row (L to R): Tony (DonWeb), Stan (stashu), Allan (backwoods)
Back row (L to R): Dave (Jbailey), Rob (RenoB), Mike (mitro)

Awesome time and more pics and thoughts to come!


----------



## icehog3

Good lookin' crew! Who gave Allan the weed?? :r


----------



## 68TriShield

icehog3 said:


> Good lookin' crew! Who gave Allan the weed?? :r


since you mentioned it...:w :r


----------



## icehog3

68TriShield said:


> since you mentioned it...:w :r


Well don't bogart that doobie, man.....


----------



## 68TriShield

icehog3 said:


> Well don't bogart that doobie, man.....


I think he did.Nobody else has slits for eyes LOL!
The look on Robs face though...hmm


----------



## icehog3

68TriShield said:


> The look on Robs face though...hmm


He looks like Liza Minnelli in "Cabaret"! :r


----------



## mitro

I had a great time yesterday and I want to thank you ALL for making my buddy Jay feel welcome. Of course, he’s as much of a misfit as the rest of us, so why wouldn’t he. :ss


I like the small group that way its easy to thank everybody individually.

Allan: Damn good to see you again! I’m sorry, I forgot to give you your B-day present, but we all know you have way too many cigars to ever smoke anyway! :ss

Tony: I think I actually got to talk to you this time! :r Good to get to smoke with you again.

Rob: I think you finally know my name… that’s good. We’re making progress. Seriously It’s always good to see you and you definitely make it fun.

Stan: You just had to sneak me that Trini! Thank you and I’m glad another SoB (south of the border) guy made it.

Dave: You’re the devil and I hate you. 

:r …You know how I feel and thanks for the amazing sticks! 


I learned a couple thing as well at the herf:

1. The Hemmingway Signature maduro I have came from Allan @ MMH I. (I thought it was a Classic but its shorter)

And more importantly….

2. Dominican Cohibas come in Cuban boxes! :r :r

Thanks to everyone for everything!


----------



## backwoods

icehog3 said:


> Good lookin' crew! Who gave Allan the weed?? :r


:r holey crap that is one messed up picture!! I was smokin a Cohiba Lancero that was gifted to me by Rob a year ago. that was an awesome smoke!


----------



## Sir Tony

Sorry I missed you guys, ended up working too late on Saturday. Looks like you guys had a great time, sucks I had to miss it! Can't wait until the next herf brothers!


----------



## decesaro

Nice hat Rob :tu why didn't you were the one you commandeered from me :r

I sure wish I wasn't such a lonely smoker  sure miss hanging with you fine bunch....



mitro said:


> Quick picture to hold you over until the rest are ready (Jay just signed up and isn't able to post yet):
> 
> Front row (L to R): Tony (DonWeb), Stan (stashu), Allan (backwoods)
> Back row (L to R): Dave (Jbailey), Rob (RenoB), Mike (mitro)
> 
> Awesome time and more pics and thoughts to come!


----------



## Twill413

Sorry I missed you guys. I was in Door County, WI all weekend with the GF, or should I say my new Fiance. That's right, I got engaged this weekend. Sorry to have missed the herf, but I am very happy that she said yes. Looks like y'all had some fun without me anyways. Hope to see you boys in November.


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> Sorry I missed you guys. I was in Door County, WI all weekend with the GF, or should I say my new Fiance. That's right, I got engaged this weekend. Sorry to have missed the herf, but I am very happy that she said yes. Looks like y'all had some fun without me anyways. Hope to see you boys in November.


Congrats Tony!!  :tu


----------



## M1903A1

Glad to see you guys had a good ol'time Saturday.

I can assure you...I would have MUCH preferred hangin' with y'all than doin' what I did....


----------



## King James

awesome news Tony! Congrats!


----------



## tchariya

Aw man.....looks like I missed one hell of a herf!

Would have been great to see you all again!


----------



## tchariya

icehog3 said:


> Missed you too Allan and everyone, sounds like another great herf! I am sitting here at work (on my supposed "day off"...not!), wishing I had been herfing with y'all. Hope to see you all in November.


Guess he didnt miss me.


----------



## RenoB

backwoods said:


> Rob, thanks for making it to the HERF, damn good to see you again.


Yeah, herfin' is part of my wellness program 



mitro said:


> Rob: I think you finally know my name&#8230; that's good. We're making progress. Seriously It's always good to see you and you definitely make it fun.
> 
> Stan: You just had to sneak me that Trini! Thank you and I'm glad another SoB (south of the border) guy made it.


Got it MIKE!

And if you guys are SoB's we must be, um, er, NoB's?!?! :r :r



decesaro said:


> Nice hat Rob :tu why didn't you were the one you commandeered from me :r


Funny you should poke your head in here, someone was asking about you and I mentioned I'd seen you at Summerfest - you need to join us sometime! But the hat is all mine, you lost the oppy to claim it


----------



## icehog3

icehog3 said:


> Missed you too Allan and everyone, sounds like another great herf!





tchariya said:


> Guess he didnt miss me.


Why, you're not part of "everyone"?


----------



## RenoB

icehog3 said:


> Why, you're not part of "everyone"?


He's special http://www.basisbyte.de/forum-signatur/albums/userpics/sumo.gif



icehog3 said:


> He looks like Liza Minnelli in "Cabaret"! :r


and I'm sexaye!


----------



## icehog3

RenoB said:


> He's special http://www.basisbyte.de/forum-signatur/albums/userpics/sumo.gif
> 
> and I'm sexaye!


Indeed!!! :r


----------



## stashu

Yep, definitely had a great time.

Great smokes, great friends, great converstion(quantum physics?), and great weather too.

Can't wait to see more pictures. Only, I just realized, Mike's friend Jay will not be in any of them since he was taking all of them.

Maybe he can post a picture of himself and Allan can photoshop him into the group shot.  Yeah, that's the ticket.

Looking forward to the next one.

And hey, what was the deal with those yellow band Dominican Cohibas in Cuban boxes?  Just a little bit of deception going on? Crazy huh?


----------



## backwoods

what time did you make it back home that night?


----------



## mitro

stashu said:


> Can't wait to see more pictures. Only, I just realized, Mike's friend Jay will not be in any of them since he was taking all of them.
> 
> Maybe he can post a picture of himself and Allan can photoshop him into the group shot.  Yeah, that's the ticket.


The little bastage apparently hasn't finished up editing the photos since I don't see they on his pbase page. For his inability to complete the task in a timely manner I am forced to post a picture of him as punishment...










Wait... thats punishment for us... not him! :r

BTW, we stopped at the Texas Roadhouse after we left Prime and had a fantastic dinner before heading back south. It's a long sleepy ride with a full belly. :ss


----------



## backwoods

stashu said:


> Can't wait to see more pictures. Only, I just realized, Mike's friend Jay will not be in any of them since he was taking all of them.
> 
> Maybe he can post a picture of himself and Allan can photoshop him into the group shot.  Yeah, that's the ticket.


well, since Jay looks more stoned than me...he can have my seat at the table :r


----------



## jayhawk

...nice. Alrighty, then here are some pics (click to enlarge):

http://www.phyrefile.com/pic/2007/10/22/DSC0739.jpg
http://www.phyrefile.com/pic/2007/10/22/DSC0742.jpg
http://www.phyrefile.com/pic/2007/10/22/DSC0746.jpg
http://www.phyrefile.com/pic/2007/10/22/DSC0747.jpg
http://www.phyrefile.com/pic/2007/10/22/DSC0748.jpg
http://www.phyrefile.com/pic/2007/10/22/DSC0750.jpg
http://www.phyrefile.com/pic/2007/10/22/DSC0758.jpg
This chess table was very significant to Rob.
http://www.phyrefile.com/pic/2007/10/22/DSC0753.jpg
http://www.phyrefile.com/pic/2007/10/22/DSC0770.jpg
http://www.phyrefile.com/pic/2007/10/22/DSC0783.jpg

It was great to meet you all. I'll be at the next big herf, with the obligatory camera.

I have an online photo gallery, one of them is called "contemplating life with a cigar and hard cider". To answer the question, the cigar sucked, but made an _immense_ amount of smoke, which is what I needed.

Gallery is here.


----------



## Kidrock387

Hey,



I was just curious when the next one will be in Chicago, I know you take turns. The reason why I'm asking is so that I can clear my calander to make the trip from MI.

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## backwoods

jayhawk said:


> http://www.phyrefile.com/pic/2007/10/22/DSC0746.jpg


that picture....says it all. awesome pic Jay


----------



## RenoB

jayhawk said:


> ...nice. Alrighty, then here are some pics (click to enlarge):
> 
> *This chess table was very significant to Rob.*
> http://www.phyrefile.com/pic/2007/10/22/DSC0753.jpg
> 
> It was great to meet you all. I'll be at the next big herf, with the obligatory camera.


Tristan will understand why 

Great pics Jay, thanks! And welcome to the jungle, make sure you check out why we all love it here and spend our days swinging from branch to branch :mn


----------



## jayhawk

Thanks, gents! If any of you would like a full size pic, let me know via PM. The original sizes are 3000X2000, so any size can be done.

Oh, and they won't have that damned border or copyright! Plus I have artsy shots of the place too, like this one:
http://www.phyrefile.com/pic/2007/10/22/DSC0759.jpg

I quite like to photograph (I aim to be a professional in 3 years), so at the next herf meet if you see me there, rest assured I will document accordingly. Happy to help, and be "camera boy".


----------



## stashu

backwoods said:


> what time did you make it back home that night?


Not too late. About 9:30ish. I stopped by my daughter for a little while, and yes, unfortunately I left a donation to your fair state at the Potawatomi casino.


----------



## mitro

Awesome pics Jay! I know I don't need to tell ya, but thanks for not only taking pics, but just for coming along and burning down a couple.


----------



## Jbailey

Sorry for the late post. Made it home safe.
I had a great time with some amazing BOTL'S

First of all, did anyone check to see if those boxes of Cohibas had glass tops?

Thanks Allen for the lift to the herf, the movie and smoke.

Mike always a pleasure and yes I am the devil with a few good sticks here and there.

Glad to see you again Stan and will have to try those Fonsecas

Rob and Tony I think I have a new movie to check out. 

Jay thanks for the great pics!



and also learned that some guys supposedly look good with a purse


----------



## backwoods

Kidrock387 said:


> just curious when the next one will be in Chicago, I know you take turns. The reason why I'm asking is so that I can clear my calander to make the trip from MI.





RenoB said:


> *Mo*nthly *B*order Herf
> 
> ................on the 2nd Saturday of each month with a 1pm start time.
> 
> In Milwaukee, we'll be at Prime Cigar, 18900 W. Bluemound Rd., Brookfield, 262-754-5220
> 
> In Chicago, we'll be at the Cigar King, 8016 N. Lincoln Ave., Skokie, 847-675-2447
> 
> .


Im not sure what the actual date is but it will be the second saturday of november for the Illinois boyz.

these guys are a great bunch of people to HERF with:tu I highly recommend coming.


----------



## backwoods

Jbailey said:


> and also learned that some guys supposedly look good with a purse


quantum physics,asparagus and guys with purses. How far down the hole do YOU want to go :r:r:r

yay...3000th post!


----------



## Jbailey

Well done sir with the 3000 posts! :tu


----------



## Jbailey

I'm right behind you with 473. :r


----------



## King James

I think this has been discussed before, but will our illinois mob herfs at Cigar King be okay after the '08 Ban? Are B&M's excluded for now at least?


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> I think this has been discussed before, but will our illinois mob herfs at Cigar King be okay after the '08 Ban? Are B&M's excluded for now at least?


Yes...B&Ms are exempted, young man.  :tu


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Yes...B&Ms are exempted, young man.  :tu


WOOHOO!!!


----------



## OSIRIS

Was wondering if anybody is going to be at Prime Cigar tomorrow, They have a free C.A.O. tasting, thought what better time to check the place out. :ss


----------



## RenoB

OSIRIS said:


> Was wondering if anybody is going to be at Prime Cigar tomorrow, They have a free C.A.O. tasting, thought what better time to check the place out. :ss


hmmm, I DO have to be out that way sometime shortly after the Badgers game. let me know how I will recognize ya, the place will be packed.


----------



## stashu

Ohh, I see, herf'n behind our backs eh?


----------



## icehog3

stashu said:


> Ohh, I see, herf'n behind our backs eh?


Herf Adulterer!! :r


----------



## OSIRIS

Hmmm If I make it down I'll have on a Black Hoodie that says Joker on it, I'm 260 lbs. and 6'2" with an eyebrow ring, brown hair, Brown eyes. You can't miss me. :ss


----------



## RenoB

stashu said:


> Ohh, I see, herf'n behind our backs eh?


Wanna watch?!?!

I'll be there about 3pm, wearing a navy blue sweatshirt with Prescott College in Orange and a hat of some sort.


----------



## Twill413

damn, wish I could make it out there. Gotta go to work instead.


----------



## RenoB

Twill413 said:


> damn, wish I could make it out there. Gotta go to work instead.


hey bro, thanks for your help last night. finished it off today and will be testing the new, improved man cave tonight :tu


----------



## King James

Rob... Me thinks that once the colder months come around (so now hahaha) me you tony and tony (and maybe even all 3 tony's if DW can make it) should meet once a week for a smoke.... and anyone else that wanted to join is more then welcome... sort of a non-sanctioned mob herf. Since we all live within 20 mins of each other..... Thoughts?


----------



## Seanohue

King James said:


> Rob... Me thinks that once the colder months come around (so now hahaha) me you tony and tony (and maybe even all 3 tony's if DW can make it) should meet once a week for a smoke.... and anyone else that wanted to join is more then welcome... sort of a non-sanctioned mob herf. Since we all live within 20 mins of each other..... Thoughts?


I could even be persuaded to make a cameo appearance


----------



## Twill413

Even cycling the room 6 times an hour, that's a lot of smoke in that room.


----------



## RenoB

OSIRIS said:


> Hmmm *If I make it* down I'll have on a Black Hoodie that says Joker on it, I'm 260 lbs. and 6'2" with an eyebrow ring, brown hair, Brown eyes. *You can't miss me.* :ss


Either I did, or you didn't.

Crazy azz time. Good tunes, good drinks, good company and good smokes.

Did you know? A turtle can't get ahead without sticking its neck out, and if you find one on a fence, the hawk that dropped it there didn't like the taste of it :r


----------



## RenoB

King James said:


> Rob... Me thinks that once the colder months come around (so now hahaha) me you tony and tony (and maybe even all 3 tony's if DW can make it) should meet once a week for a smoke.... and anyone else that wanted to join is more then welcome... sort of a non-sanctioned mob herf. Since we all live within 20 mins of each other..... Thoughts?


Are you FINALLY inviting me over to your place for a smoke?


----------



## Twill413

RenoB said:


> Are you FINALLY inviting me over to your place for a smoke?


I think more like inviting himself over to the mancave :r...and speaking of, how did it go?


----------



## OSIRIS

RenoB said:


> Either I did, or you didn't.
> 
> Crazy azz time. Good tunes, good drinks, good company and good smokes.
> 
> Did you know? A turtle can't get ahead without sticking its neck out, and if you find one on a fence, the hawk that dropped it there didn't like the taste of it :r


 I got there early, sorry ended up having some stuff to do today and just stopped in had a burger got a free Samba and grabbed some MX2s and Gols!, Said thanks and got the heck out of there. Really wish I had more time today, looked like everyone was having a great time!


----------



## DonWeb

RenoB said:


> Either I did, or you didn't.
> 
> Crazy azz time. Good tunes, good drinks, good company and good smokes.
> 
> Did you know? A turtle can't get ahead without sticking its neck out, and if you find one on a fence, the hawk that dropped it there didn't like the taste of it :r


If a turtle leaves its shell in the winter, will the resulting skin condition be called "goose bumps"?


----------



## icehog3

DonWeb said:


> If a turtle leaves its shell in the winter, will the resulting skin condition be called "goose bumps"?


If a goose loses its feathers in the winter, is the resulting skin condition called "turtle bumps"?


----------



## RenoB

DonWeb said:


> If a turtle leaves its shell in the winter, will the resulting skin condition be called "goose bumps"?


Hell, that one gives me goose bumps! Always good to see ya bro 

Alright crew, it's time to start thinking 'bout Cigar King in Skokie on Saturday 11/10. I plan on being there by 1pm and can swing by the Ryan Rd park n ride at noon to hook up with any others from North of the Border.

Sound off!!!
RenoB


----------



## mitro

RenoB said:


> Alright crew, it's time to start thinking 'bout Cigar King in Skokie on Saturday 11/10. I plan on being there by 1pm and can swing by the Ryan Rd park n ride at noon to hook up with any others from North of the Border.
> 
> Sound off!!!
> RenoB


I don't foresee anything preventing me from being there. :tu


----------



## decesaro

YA HOOOO :chk ...... Im in Ill be coming off a 80 hr shift and will need a good day of smoking. Its been too long


----------



## King James

Won't be able to get down there this weekend fellas. 10 hour workday this Saturday and as it is the only hours I'll be getting for a few weeks I need to take 'em. I'm asking off for the next chicago mob herf tho as I miss Cigar King.... been awhile since I've been there.


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> Won't be able to get down there this weekend fellas. 10 hour workday this Saturday and as it is the only hours I'll be getting for a few weeks I need to take 'em. I'm asking off for the next chicago mob herf tho as I miss Cigar King.... been awhile since I've been there.


You will be sorely missed, Jimmy.


----------



## tchariya

would they object to my 9yo daughter hanging out quietly at the B&M?

My local B&M lets my daughter sit in the back and work on the laptop (free wi-fi) for hours on end.


So just need to find a place to put her for awhile.


----------



## icehog3

tchariya said:


> would they object to my 9yo daughter hanging out quietly at the B&M?
> 
> My local B&M lets my daughter sit in the back and work on the laptop (free wi-fi) for hours on end.
> 
> So just need to find a place to put her for awhile.


I don't think there is any restriction on kids at Cigar King, Than.


----------



## stashu

tchariya said:


> would they object to my 9yo daughter hanging out quietly at the B&M?
> 
> My local B&M lets my daughter sit in the back and work on the laptop (free wi-fi) for hours on end.
> 
> So just need to find a place to put her for awhile.


Yeah, they've got WiFi and if I recall they have a couple of video games at the front of the store, and it's not as smokey up there.

So bring a couple rolls of quarters eh. 

Note to self:

Look into the possibility of opening a chain of cigar/daycare centers. It should make millions.


----------



## King James

and yes Rob I am inviting you over for a smoke sometime haha, we can alternate where we would smoke if we did it at each other's houses.... or go to a B&M. I just want to smoke


----------



## RenoB

King James said:


> and yes Rob I am inviting you over for a smoke sometime haha, we can alternate where we would smoke if we did it at each other's houses.... or go to a B&M. *I just want to smoke *


*Then come to a herf!* :r

we'll work something out.


----------



## icehog3

I know Jim is out....So who is in for Saturday?


----------



## mitro

icehog3 said:


> I know Jim is out....So who is in for Saturday?


<raises hand>

I'll probably be a little later than I'd like (the wife has to work in the morning/early afternoon). I hope to make it by 2:30 at the latest.


----------



## stashu

icehog3 said:


> I know Jim is out....So who is in for Saturday?


Yeah, I'm in.

How about the two Scotts?


----------



## icehog3

stashu said:


> Yeah, I'm in.
> 
> How about the two Scotts?


Or 3 Scots?


----------



## RenoB

icehog3 said:


> I know Jim is out....So who is in for Saturday?





RenoB said:


> Alright crew, it's time to start thinking 'bout Cigar King in Skokie on Saturday 11/10. I plan on being there by 1pm and can swing by the Ryan Rd park n ride at noon to hook up with any others from North of the Border.
> 
> Sound off!!!
> RenoB


 :chk :mn


----------



## icehog3

RenoB said:


> :chk :mn


Anyone heard from Perry?


----------



## M1903A1

stashu said:


> Yeah, I'm in.
> 
> How about the two Scotts?


This time I can't. :c Ironically I will be at the other end of MoB territory on Saturday.

What's the date of the next one? I will seal that one up on my calendar NOW!


----------



## icehog3

M1903A1 said:


> This time I can't. :c Ironically I will be at the other end of MoB territory on Saturday.
> 
> What's the date of the next one? I will seal that one up on my calendar NOW!


Saturday December 8th in WI. We will miss you at this one Scott.


----------



## M1903A1

icehog3 said:


> Saturday December 8th in WI. We will miss you at this one Scott.


Believe me, I'll miss youse guys too!


----------



## icehog3

M1903A1 said:


> Believe me, I'll miss youse guys too!


Maybe you can stop by Jimmy's work and have a break time cigar with him!


----------



## stashu

Look's like I gotta work tomorrow, so I'll be getting there about 2:30ish.


----------



## icehog3

What time is the earliest bird arriving? I don't want anyone to smoke alone for too long.


----------



## Twill413

I am out again. School and work are just a lot to deal with right now. Plus I am just getting over a serious sore throat, and the RN fiance wouldn't be too keen on my exposure to all that smoke. You guys have fun. I also know I am out for December as I am having surgery immediately after finals, the second weekend in December. Hopefully, by January things will be a little less hectic. Take lotsa pics, cuz I miss seeing all your ugly mugs.


----------



## Cochise

Have fun fellers. I'll be going "All In" Saturday night in Bartlett.


----------



## Scud

What time are people going to be getting there? I'm a new guy and this'll be my first time at Cigar King so I'm pretty excited about heading down there. Just kinda gotta know what time people are meeting up so I can finish my "chores" and the wife is good with me going.


----------



## icehog3

Scud said:


> What time are people going to be getting there? I'm a new guy and this'll be my first time at Cigar King so I'm pretty excited about heading down there. Just kinda gotta know what time people are meeting up so I can finish my "chores" and the wife is good with me going.


Rob plans to be there by 1, so I will do my best to make it around then. Mike said he will be around 2:30, and I believe Stan said about the same. I have a game Saturday night so I want to get there early to get in some quality smoking before I have to head out.

Sorry you can't make it Tony and Scott...are you guys possessed by Jimmy?


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Rob plans to be there by 1, so I will do my best to make it around then. Mike said he will be around 2:30, and I believe Stan said about the same. I have a game Saturday night so I want to get there early to get in some quality smoking before I have to head out.
> 
> Sorry you can't make it Tony and Scott...are you guys possessed by Jimmy?


maybe.....


----------



## mitro

My plans changed a bit. My wife has to take the daughter to the doctor around noon so I'm free to leave earlier. I'll be there close to 1 pm.


----------



## Twill413

I still don't feel 100% with this throat/sinus thing so I don't know that I would make it even if I didn't have to work. Herf on Brothas!


----------



## RenoB

Finished with chores, selecting cigars, on the road in 15 min. for a 1pm ETA!

Twill, if ya ain't coming, ya ain't allowed ta watch - quit surfing at work :r


----------



## Twill413

not at work now, but guilty as charged. Gotta do something to get through the slow times.


----------



## icehog3

RenoB said:


> Finished with chores, selecting cigars, on the road in 15 min. for a 1pm ETA!
> 
> Twill, if ya ain't coming, ya ain't allowed ta watch - quit surfing at work :r


See ya soon!


----------



## icehog3

Quantity? No.

Quality? Absofrigginlutely!!

Myself, RenoB, Mitro and Stashu had ourselves a lil 4 man MoB Herf today...good place, good cigars, better people! Then Rob and I wrapped things up with some Thai food next door after the herf...tasty! Rob hope the Missus' foot is OK! 

Truly missed the Tonys, the Scotts, the Perry, Than, Jimmy, Allan and the rest. 

Scud....the wife nix the trip? We wanted to meet you!

Perry....come back, the MoB needs you.

Smoked a Bolivar CG, a Mag 46 and a Cohiba Sig II Tubos (which exceeded my expectations, by the way). Great conversation, LCD TVs with Mchigan losing and Illinois winning, just all around good time with the MoBsters...Rob, thanks for making the trip, and thanks for the Party Lonsdale!

Mike and Stan, so glad you made it....thanks for the cigar and the great time!

Hope we can get a few more guys in December....quality is best, but why not have quality AND quantity?


----------



## mitro

Just a quick thanks to you three:

Tom: For the Sig II and not making me beg. 

Rob: For allowing me to help you out so you didn't have to smoke that RA! (Oh... and remembering my name!) :ss

Stan: For the final push down the slope and loaning me a Cadet until my box arrives!

Would have liked to seen a few more faces, but it was a great time. Now lets get everybody together for the last Fling!


----------



## RenoB

It would've been a relaxing herf if it weren't for the football games, wild ride today! Everytime I go to IL and watch football it seems :r

Great getting together as always guys. We missed many of the MoBsters but managed to smoke a few and enjoy each others company. Thanks for the CG Tom and the couple of thinner RG Mike! And Stan, I'm hangin' with you next time you go playin', my wife never wins!

Know that there is a difference between Arizona Pomegranite Green Tea and Arizona Pomegranite Green Tea Energy Drink - go for the later every time :tu

Thai coffe is good, but I needed more caffeine on the ride home. Hwy 41 is shorter but takes longer, especially at night. It was a big chunk she stepped on Tom but it didn't break the skin and she'll be better once the swelling in her knee goes down. I do not need a slab of steak for my eye


----------



## M1903A1

Damn, how I wish I'd hung with you guys today, instead of what I did!


----------



## King James

Glad you guys had a great time  Wish I coulda been there.


----------



## icehog3

RenoB said:


> Thai coffe is good, but I needed more caffeine on the ride home. Hwy 41 is shorter but takes longer, especially at night. It was a big chunk she stepped on Tom but it didn't break the skin and she'll be better once the swelling in her knee goes down. I do not need a slab of steak for my eye


I think that Thai coffee had more sugar than caffeine Rob, it sure didn't help my hockey game.

I'm glad the Missus...and your eye...are good.


----------



## stashu

Nice time there fellas.

Wish I could have been there longer. Kinda like a "drive by herf" for me.

Looking forward to the next one up north as I'm not too sure about the Thanksgiving weekend thing.

Thanks a lot Tom, now I feel so inadequate sitting here with my "non-tubo'd" Siglo II's. I cannot believe the difference in taste!

Thai food eh?
And we were just talking about toilets earlier.
How's that working out for ya now?


----------



## tchariya

Aww...man I missed a good time. I had other issues I was dealing with/still dealing with, so I got to focus on that right now. RenoB, you know the issue.  

Thai food huh....what was the place called? I could have helped you with a good selection of foods!!


Than


----------



## icehog3

stashu said:


> Thai food eh?
> And we were just talking about toilets earlier.
> How's that working out for ya now?


I eat Thai all the time, so no problems here. :tu

Stan, next time we herf I will bring you one of the Tubos, to make you "whole" again.


----------



## RenoB

tchariya said:


> Aww...man I missed a good time. I had other issues I was dealing with/still dealing with, so I got to focus on that right now. RenoB, you know the issue.
> 
> Thai food huh....what was the place called? I could have helped you with a good selection of foods!!
> 
> Than


May have spilled the beans on that with present company Than, good luck bro.

I smoked the Avo today that you gifted me recently, pretty mild but quite tasty - especially in that second half, thanks!


----------



## tchariya

RenoB said:


> May have spilled the beans on that with present company Than, good luck bro.
> 
> I smoked the Avo today that you gifted me recently, pretty mild but quite tasty - especially in that second half, thanks!


Not an issue there Rob. I'm sure everyone has gone through similar career adjustment issues. I was there in spirit though!

I'm glad you liked the LE05. I've got another box aging!


----------



## stashu

icehog3 said:


> Stan, next time we herf I will bring you one of the Tubos, to make you "whole" again.


Whaddya think I ordered as soon as I got home?


----------



## icehog3

stashu said:


> Whaddya think I ordered as soon as I got home?


Made sure you got 'em before Mike bought 'em out?  :r


----------



## mitro

I smoked my tubo tonight. Unfortunately I had an issue with mine. It had a void running the whole length of the cigar slightly off center (although I didn't see it at the foot) and I had a helluva time getting it to burn right. It was always too hot or barely burning, so when I did have it burning right it was great, but the rest of the time left something to be desired. A damn shame, I really wanted it to be perfect. Thank you again, Tom.

Oh well... thats cigar smoking. :ss

I did follow it with one of the Lot 23s I bought and that was excellent.


----------



## icehog3

mitro said:


> I smoked my tubo tonight. Unfortunately I had an issue with mine. It had a void running the whole length of the cigar slightly off center (although I didn't see it at the foot) and I had a helluva time getting it to burn right. It was always too hot or barely burning, so when I did have it burning right it was great, but the rest of the time left something to be desired. A damn shame, I really wanted it to be perfect. Thank you again, Tom.
> 
> Oh well... thats cigar smoking. :ss
> 
> I did follow it with one of the Lot 23s I bought and that was excellent.


Figures I would get the gem and you would get the turd....sorry Mike, hope to make it up to you soon.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Anyone heard from Perry?


:hn I'm guessing it was this past Saturday? I could've used a herf.

* makes note to throw calender out.


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> :hn I'm guessing it was this past Saturday? I could've used a herf.
> 
> * makes note to throw calender out.


We missed you Bro, it was Saturday at Cigar King. I asked about you, they said that you didn't think I was pretty enough to drive to Illinois for.


----------



## mitro

BigVito said:


> I could've used a herf.


...and the herf could have used you!:cb


----------



## King James

I miss Cigar King  with the mega mob and other things that came up in the past months we haven't been able to get down there. O well, In two months hopefully I can ask off of work


----------



## backwoods

BigVito said:


> :hn I'm guessing it was this past Saturday? I could've used a herf.
> 
> * makes note to throw calender out.


PERRY!!!!:ss

i wasnt able to make it last Saturday either....hopefully next month tho


----------



## Tristan

Man, sounds like I missed another good time! I'm getting the itch to herf! Unfortunately I think we're playing a gig the second Saturday of December (December 8th). Is that going to be the next herf in Milwaukee?


----------



## backwoods

Tristan said:


> Man, sounds like I missed another good time! I'm getting the itch to herf! Unfortunately I think we're playing a gig the second Saturday of December (December 8th). Is that going to be the next herf in Milwaukee?


ya...i think so. but the MoB has been known to move things around to accomodate peoples:ss

where u playin at?


----------



## RenoB

backwoods said:


> ya...i think so. but the MoB has been known to move things around to accomodate peoples:ss
> 
> *where u playin at?*


Are you thinking what I think you're thinking?


----------



## Tristan

backwoods said:


> ya...i think so. but the MoB has been known to move things around to accomodate peoples:ss
> 
> where u playin at?


We might be playing a private party a girl at work is arranging. I should know by the end of the week. If we do play the show, unfortunately that would leave me no time for herfing 

Maybe we could look at the third weekend in December (Saturday the 15th)? I know that's getting close to Christmas, but I know I'd be able to use the diversion and some quality time with fellow BOTLs.


----------



## backwoods

RenoB said:


> Are you thinking what I think you're thinking?


hell ya!!!!:ss



Tristan said:


> Maybe we could look at the third weekend in December (Saturday the 15th)? I know that's getting close to Christmas, but I know I'd be able to use the diversion and some quality time with fellow BOTLs.


should be good for me..............


----------



## icehog3

Tristan said:


> We might be playing a private party a girl at work is arranging. I should know by the end of the week. If we do play the show, unfortunately that would leave me no time for herfing
> 
> Maybe we could look at the third weekend in December (Saturday the 15th)? I know that's getting close to Christmas, but I know I'd be able to use the diversion and some quality time with fellow BOTLs.


Just get us invited to the party, Tristan.


----------



## backwoods

icehog3 said:


> Just get us invited to the party, Tristan.


uh oh :r:r


----------



## Tristan

backwoods said:


> uh oh :r:r


I wish I could! The bummer is I would be tied up for 4 hours. Usually when we're done playing and loading out it's already 2AM 

Non-gig days are better for herfin!


----------



## backwoods

Tristan said:


> I wish I could! The bummer is I would be tied up for 4 hours. Usually when we're done playing and loading out it's already 2AM


Im pretty sure Tom would be keeping himself entertained...along with your co-workers :r


----------



## icehog3

backwoods said:


> Im pretty sure Tom would be keeping himself entertained...along with your co-workers :r


I could dress like a valet, and show the female guests the back seats of the cars.


----------



## DonWeb

icehog3 said:


> I could dress like a valet, and show the female guests my back seat in the cars.


some people never change...


----------



## icehog3

DonWeb said:


> some people never change...


It was classic Tony! :r


----------



## stashu

If anyone asks...


..."We're with the band".


----------



## icehog3

stashu said:


> If anyone asks...
> 
> ..."We're with the band".


So long as I don't have to be the bass player. No one invites the bass player to the after-show parties.


----------



## Tristan

icehog3 said:


> So long as I don't have to be the bass player. No one invites the bass player to the after-show parties.


LOL. No wonder I never learned to play bass! The bass player never gets past 1st "bass" with chicks.


----------



## icehog3

Tristan said:


> LOL. No wonder I never learned to play bass! The bass player never gets past 1st "bass" with chicks.


I think Danielle might dispute that! :r

What's the latest on your party gig, Tristan?


----------



## Tristan

icehog3 said:


> I think Danielle might dispute that! :r
> 
> What's the latest on your party gig, Tristan?


It's look like we won't be playing a show on December 8th. I will know by the mid-end of next week for sure. If they don't get back to us by then I am making other plans. By other plans I mean, it's HERFIN' TIME!


----------



## King James

Yippee!


----------



## icehog3

Tristan said:


> It's look like we won't be playing a show on December 8th. I will know by the mid-end of next week for sure. If they don't get back to us by then I am making other plans. By other plans I mean, it's HERFIN' TIME!


YAHOOOOO!!!!! :tu


----------



## Tristan

icehog3 said:


> YAHOOOOO!!!!! :tu


I've got permission from the "CEO" to make herfin' time on the 8th. I'm going to give it until Friday. If we don't have a show booked by then, it's on like donkey kong!


----------



## RenoB

Tristan said:


> I've got permission from the "CEO" to make herfin' time on the 8th. I'm going to give it until Friday. If we don't have a show booked by then, it's on like donkey kong!


Why wait til Friday, shut 'er down now - while you still can!!!

It'd be great to have a holiday herf wit ya bro :tu


----------



## Tristan

I should know by tomorrow. It looks like December 8th is gonna be the day!


----------



## icehog3

Tristan said:


> I should know by tomorrow. It looks like December 8th is gonna be the day!


Wah-Wah-Wee=Wah!! :tu


----------



## backwoods

Tristan said:


> I should know by tomorrow. It looks like December 8th is gonna be the day!


:ss


----------



## Tristan

Alright bros, it's official. I'm down for December 8th in Milwaukee. What time in the afternoon works best for you gentlemen? I'm assuming we're gonna be chilling at Prime Cigar?

Sorry for the delay in posting my status. My wife's grandfather died and the funeral was this morning. To rub a little salt in the wound I got hit with a shitty flu bug yesterday afternoon. I hope the worst is over so I can smoke a cigar tomorrow :ss


----------



## icehog3

Tristan said:


> Alright bros, it's official. I'm down for December 8th in Milwaukee. What time in the afternoon works best for you gentlemen? I'm assuming we're gonna be chilling at Prime Cigar?
> 
> Sorry for the delay in posting my status. My wife's grandfather died and the funeral was this morning. To rub a little salt in the wound I got hit with a shitty flu bug yesterday afternoon. I hope the worst is over so I can smoke a cigar tomorrow :ss


Get better soon Brother, and please give my condolences to Danielle. I look forward to seeing you on the 8th.


----------



## backwoods

thoughts and prayers to the family, T. 



Ill probably hit prime around 1-1:30 if anyone else will get there that early, otherwise whenever


----------



## RenoB

1:00 ETA for me as well.

You want to pick me up around 12:30 Tristan?

See ya all soon :ss


----------



## icehog3

RenoB said:


> 1:00 ETA for me as well.
> 
> You want to pick me up around 12:30 Tristan?
> 
> See ya all soon :ss


What city is Prime is again? Need to use my Mapquest, been a while...

What do we need to do to get Perry there?


----------



## King James

I may work but usually am done by early afternoon. Should be able to get there. Will keep everyone posted


----------



## RenoB

icehog3 said:


> What city is Prime is again? Need to use my Mapquest, been a while...
> 
> What do we need to do to get Perry there?


Prime Cigar, 18900 W. Bluemound Rd., Brookfield, 262-754-5220

I think I have his addy, we could swing by and pick him up :r


----------



## stashu

I'll be there by 3:00 the latest. 

Maybe this time we come waltzing in with our herf-a-dors whether the owner likes it or not. Like an unruly MoB.


----------



## King James

Well obviously my boss new I'd want to do something on a Saturday afternoon, so just to make sure I couldn't he scheduled me for a 13 hour day. Work 6:00am-7:00pm


----------



## backwoods

i guess we will just have to make a trip to see you at work:tu


----------



## backwoods

stashu said:


> Maybe this time we come waltzing in with our herf-a-dors whether the owner likes it or not. Like an unruly MoB.


not sure about the herfadors, but we might have to bring our own orange whips 

orange whip? orange whip?....3 orange whips please


----------



## King James

He had a problem with the herf-o-dors last time? He never has in the past


----------



## icehog3

RenoB said:


> Prime Cigar, 18900 W. Bluemound Rd., Brookfield, 262-754-5220
> 
> I think I have his addy, we could swing by and pick him up :r


Thanks Rob....Will Vito be a passenger in anyone's non Gigantic car? 



stashu said:


> I'll be there by 3:00 the latest.
> 
> Maybe this time we come waltzing in with our herf-a-dors whether the owner likes it or not. Like an unruly MoB.


We'll make him an offer he can't refuse. 



backwoods said:


> i guess we will just have to make a trip to see you at work:tu


Yeah Jimmy, how far is work?



backwoods said:


> not sure about the herfadors, but we might have to bring our own orange whips
> 
> orange whip? orange whip?....3 orange whips please


Make it 4, I might be extra thirsty.



King James said:


> He had a problem with the herf-o-dors last time? He never has in the past


That's the buzz....


----------



## Tristan

RenoB said:


> 1:00 ETA for me as well.
> 
> You want to pick me up around 12:30 Tristan?
> 
> See ya all soon :ss


You know it! See you at 12:30; if I can I'll probably get to your house a little earlier.


----------



## Tristan

King James said:


> He had a problem with the herf-o-dors last time? He never has in the past


Maybe this just means we all have to walk in with lit cigars. And when those cigars have been smoked we need to "go back out to the car to grab something."


----------



## King James

who was there when he complained about the travel-dors? The group of us has never had problems in the past


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> who was there when he complained about the travel-dors? The group of us has never had problems in the past


I thought there was a memo making the rounds for all the B&Ms in that area that they were not allowing outside cigars to be smoked in the stores any more. I thought I heard that from one of the WI MoBsters. Which is dumb, because we always buy cigars when we are there.....so they can let us smoke our own cigars and make $100+ in sales, or not let us smoke our own cigars and I won't spend jack squat in there. :2


----------



## backwoods

King James said:


> who was there when he complained about the travel-dors? The group of us has never had problems in the past


I only heard bits and pieces of what happened....not enough to tell the story:ss

so, we got an official rollcall yet?

backwoods
Icehog
Stashu
Tristan
Renob
Donweb?
I think Mitro is out?
Twill?
anyone get a hold of Perry? Last Activity: 11-14-2007 02:54 PM. anyone got his number?

who am i leaving out?


----------



## mitro

backwoods said:


> I think Mitro is out?


Correct.


----------



## icehog3

backwoods said:


> anyone get a hold of Perry? Last Activity: 11-14-2007 02:54 PM. anyone got his number?


I do....I will try buzzing him this weekend.


----------



## icehog3

backwoods said:


> backwoods
> Icehog
> Stashu
> Tristan
> Renob
> Donweb?
> I think Mitro is out?
> Twill?
> 
> who am i leaving out?


Than?
Omawasu?
M1A Scott?
Sir Tony?


----------



## Cochise

I will be at he United Center watching the Bulls destroy the Celtics live and in person so I will not be able to attend.

No, really, destroy. We gonna crucify them, real bad!


----------



## M1903A1

icehog3 said:


> Than?
> Omawasu?
> M1A Scott?
> Sir Tony?


I'll be there...I could use a trip to Milwaukee!

(One that doesn't involve trains or German food, anyway!)


----------



## icehog3

M1903A1 said:


> I'll be there...I could use a trip to Milwaukee!
> 
> (One that doesn't involve trains or German food, anyway!)


Very nice! :tu


----------



## backwoods

...after a day like today....im ready for a HERF:tu


musta been alot of car accidents in Illinois this weekend:r


----------



## RenoB

M1903A1 said:


> I'll be there...I could use a trip to Milwaukee!
> 
> (One that doesn't involve trains or German food, anyway!)


Hey now, I LIKE German food! Brilliant idea for dinner guys


----------



## Tristan

RenoB said:


> Hey now, I LIKE German food! Brilliant idea for dinner guys


I don't know that I've ever had german food (from a german restaurant); sounds like a good choice!


----------



## icehog3

RenoB said:


> Hey now, I LIKE German food! Brilliant idea for dinner guys





Tristan said:


> I don't know that I've ever had german food (from a german restaurant); sounds like a good choice!


As long as they have something other than German food on the menu. Jim and Tony's brats and sauerkraut are about as German as I care to get.


----------



## M1903A1

RenoB said:


> Hey now, I LIKE German food! Brilliant idea for dinner guys


Well, I know a coupla places....:dr :tu


----------



## Sir Tony

Hey brothers! I sorry for not being around lately, between my two jobs and work I haven't had much time. I should be able to make it on Saturday for the herf, woohoo! It would make for a great birthday weekend, cigars, brothers, than one hell of a birthday party. Then I just need the Steelers to win on Sunday and I will be the happiest man in the world! Can't wait brothers!


----------



## King James

Tony doesn't want me to come to the herf on Saturday as he did not try to influence the boss to get me off of such a long shoot.... Thanks Tony. I hope all your cigars are plugged


----------



## Bruce

You guys should try Mader's for excellent German food. It's right across the street from Usingers sausage store.


----------



## Sir Tony

Bruce said:


> You guys should try Mader's for excellent German food. It's right across the street from Usingers sausage store.


That is a hop, skip and a jump from my house. I pass it everyday on my way home from school, I have never been there before though.


----------



## King James

Bruce said:


> You guys should try Mader's for excellent German food. It's right across the street from Usingers sausage store.


Mmmmmm... not only wise on cigars... but good eats


----------



## backwoods

you guys are making me hungry with all this talk of brats and kraut:dr 

I had fried rice for dinner:hn


----------



## Bruce

Maders makes a killer Jagerschnitzle mit spatzle!


----------



## Sir Tony

backwoods said:


> you guys are making me hungry with all this talk of brats and kraut:dr
> 
> I had fried rice for dinner:hn


Well at least you had food, I am too lazy to cook anything right now, and Jim can't boil water.


----------



## Twill413

Bruce you posting in a MoB thread just makes my mouth water for a Beinlick burger. Anyways brethren, sorry that I haven't been around to herf with you all in a good while. It really does suck. Unfortunately it will be a while longer yet. This upcoming weekend is prep for finals next week, then the following weekend I am having some surgery done. It is on the sinus cavity/septum, so I probably won't be smoking for a good while. I am gonna make it great in 08 though, and hope to be back to MoB form. Good news is that people I have talked to say their sense of smell and taste improve, so I am looking forward to see what effect that has on my cigar enjoyment. Miss you guys, and I will be thinking of you this weekend.


----------



## The Professor

Twill413 said:


> Bruce you posting in a MoB thread just makes my mouth water for a Beinlick burger. Anyways brethren, sorry that I haven't been around to herf with you all in a good while. It really does suck. Unfortunately it will be a while longer yet. This upcoming weekend is prep for finals next week, then the following weekend I am having some surgery done. It is on the sinus cavity/septum, so I probably won't be smoking for a good while. I am gonna make it great in 08 though, and hope to be back to MoB form. Good news is that people I have talked to say their sense of smell and taste improve, so I am looking forward to see what effect that has on my cigar enjoyment. Miss you guys, and I will be thinking of you this weekend.


Good luck with everything Tony. Let me know if you need a good cigar to test out the new schnoz.  :r


----------



## Sir Tony

Twill413 said:


> Bruce you posting in a MoB thread just makes my mouth water for a Beinlick burger. Anyways brethren, sorry that I haven't been around to herf with you all in a good while. It really does suck. Unfortunately it will be a while longer yet. This upcoming weekend is prep for finals next week, then the following weekend I am having some surgery done. It is on the sinus cavity/septum, so I probably won't be smoking for a good while. I am gonna make it great in 08 though, and hope to be back to MoB form. Good news is that people I have talked to say their sense of smell and taste improve, so I am looking forward to see what effect that has on my cigar enjoyment. Miss you guys, and I will be thinking of you this weekend.


You will be missed! I hope everything goes well brother!


----------



## backwoods

Bruce said:


> Maders makes a killer Jagerschnitzle mit spatzle!


gesundheit


----------



## backwoods

Twill413 said:


> This upcoming weekend is prep for finals next week, then the following weekend I am having some surgery done. It is on the sinus cavity/septum, so I probably won't be smoking for a good while. I am gonna make it great in 08 though, and hope to be back to MoB form. Good news is that people I have talked to say their sense of smell and taste improve, so I am looking forward to see what effect that has on my cigar enjoyment. .


keep me posted on how the surgery goes and if it helps you out at all. my doc recommended I get that surgery done, my sense of smell and taste has diminished quite a bit, but the way my wife cooks, i might wait a bit on the surgery:tu

will miss ya at the HERF this weekend


----------



## icehog3

Bruce said:


> Maders makes a killer Jagerschnitzle mit spatzle!


Can you drive me there, I get lost easy. 

I have been told I have a killer Jagerschnitzle too! :r

Tony T, I will be hoping all goes well for both your studying and your surgery.


----------



## RenoB

backwoods said:


> gesundheit


:r

and your sig is all Christmassy


----------



## icehog3

RenoB said:


> :r
> 
> and your sig is all Christmassy


Jagerschnitzle for everyone!


----------



## M1903A1

Twill413 said:


> Bruce you posting in a MoB thread just makes my mouth water for a Beinlick burger. Anyways brethren, sorry that I haven't been around to herf with you all in a good while. It really does suck. Unfortunately it will be a while longer yet. This upcoming weekend is prep for finals next week, then the following weekend I am having some surgery done. It is on the sinus cavity/septum, so I probably won't be smoking for a good while. I am gonna make it great in 08 though, and hope to be back to MoB form. Good news is that people I have talked to say their sense of smell and taste improve, so I am looking forward to see what effect that has on my cigar enjoyment. Miss you guys, and I will be thinking of you this weekend.


Damn, that sucks!!! Look at it this way...your sticks have extra time to age!


----------



## M1903A1

Bruce said:


> You guys should try Mader's for excellent German food. It's right across the street from Usingers sausage store.


Mader's is certainly excellent...at least I hope it still is! (It's seesawed a bit through the years.) It's also Opus X-grade not-cheap, so you're forewarned.

I know another excellent (and significantly cheaper) German place out in West Allis, if anyone's interested....


----------



## backwoods

RenoB said:


> :r
> 
> and your sig is all Christmassy


ya...i tried to make it all blinky too but it wouldnt let me upload a gif



M1903A1 said:


> I know another excellent (and significantly cheaper) German place out in West Allis, if anyone's interested....


looks like a traveling HERF is in order:tu start at prime and go eat in west allis, stop at maders, grab some sausage at Usingers,and stop back at prime for tums and a cigar

kinda sounds like a visa commercial

....the look on Robs face when we all stink him out of the car.......priceless


----------



## King James

Doing what I can to try and catch at least a bit of the herf


----------



## backwoods

King James said:


> Doing what I can to try and catch at least a bit of the herf


:tu

Dooo eeet


----------



## Tristan

King James said:


> Mmmmmm... not only wise on cigars... but good eats


I can verify this. Bruce also knows how to find excellent cheeseburgers, with onions no less.


----------



## Tristan

Twill413 said:


> Good news is that people I have talked to say their sense of smell and taste improve, so I am looking forward to see what effect that has on my cigar enjoyment. Miss you guys, and I will be thinking of you this weekend.


Miss you too bro! The surgery makes your sinuses function a lot better and even changes your voice a little. I didn't smoke cigars before I had it done, but I can say it's one of the best things I've ever done. I have a lot less sinus problems now after the surgery.


----------



## Scud

I've got the green light and am very excited about heading up there on Saturday :ss


----------



## Twill413

Maybe we should give Brett a call. Seems he is a BOTL as well.

CLICKY


----------



## RenoB

Twill413 said:


> Maybe we should give Brett a call. Seems he is a BOTL as well.
> 
> CLICKY


I'm told he'll be there


----------



## King James

RenoB said:


> I'm told he'll be there


someone grab me an autograph


----------



## backwoods

Scud said:


> I've got the green light and am very excited about heading up there on Saturday :ss


lookin forward to meeting ya!:tu


----------



## icehog3

Scud said:


> I've got the green light and am very excited about heading up there on Saturday :ss


I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Scud

icehog3 said:


> I'll believe it when I see it.


I'll be there :tu


----------



## stashu

This is turning out to be a real shindig eh?

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=shindig


----------



## The MoB

stashu said:


> This is turning out to be a real shindig eh?
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=shindig


WHheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## mitro

I *might* be in after all. The wife said that she and my daughter are going to a friends house to bake X-mas cookies (uhh ok). So she said, "You can go to one of your cigar things if you want."

Depends on the weather though. I may have to work.


----------



## Sir Tony

stashu said:


> This is turning out to be a real shindig eh?
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=shindig


Sweetness! Who is bringing the reefer?!?!


----------



## Tristan

Sir Tony said:


> Sweetness! Who is bringing the reefer?!?!


:r:r:chk


----------



## Jbailey

Sir Tony said:


> Sweetness! Who is bringing the reefer?!?!


I was, but I don't think I can make it. Sorry guys.


----------



## mitro

Jbailey said:


> I was, but I don't think I can make it. Sorry guys.


You were bringing the reefer? :w


----------



## Jbailey

no not really.


----------



## icehog3

They are saying there is a possibility of an ice storm in Illinois Saturday. I am still planning to make it, but if the weather/roads turn really bad, I am not sure I will be chancing the 200 mile round trip. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## stashu

icehog3 said:


> They are saying there is a possibility of an ice storm in Illinois Saturday. I am still planning to make it, but if the weather/roads turn really bad, I am not sure I will be chancing the 200 mile round trip. Keeping my fingers crossed.


Thru rain, sleet, or snow, I will be there.

Ya know, if Washington had said "It's snowing out fellas, let's not cross the Delaware today", we'd all be speak'n German now.


----------



## backwoods

stashu said:


> Thru rain, sleet, or snow, I will be there.
> 
> Ya know, if Washington had said "It's snowing out fellas, let's not cross the Delaware today", we'd all be speak'n German now.


um Tom, I think one of your own just called you out:r

but if its crazy like last weekend, I probably wont even make it:hn


----------



## icehog3

stashu said:


> Thru rain, sleet, or snow, I will be there.
> 
> Ya know, if Washington had said "It's snowing out fellas, let's not cross the Delaware today", we'd all be speak'n German now.





backwoods said:


> um Tom, I think one of your own just called you out
> 
> but if its crazy like last weekend, I probably wont even make it


Called out or not, 100 miles each way on ice slicked roads ain't happenin'... :r


----------



## Sir Tony

I hope everyone can make it out, screw the god damn weather, it sucks. Everyone be safe if the weather does get bad. Can't wait brothers!


----------



## M1903A1

stashu said:


> Thru rain, sleet, or snow, I will be there.
> 
> Ya know, if Washington had said "It's snowing out fellas, let's not cross the Delaware today", we'd all be speak'n German now.


Was war das? Was hat er gesagt?? Ich will eine Zigarre rauchen!


----------



## backwoods

M1903A1 said:


> Ich will eine Zigarre rauchen!


Ist es Samstag noch?


----------



## King James

sprechen?


----------



## backwoods

King James said:


> sprechen?


Nein!

ten eleven twelve


----------



## icehog3

backwoods said:


> Nein!


This one goes to 11.......


----------



## Tristan

icehog3 said:


> This one goes to 11.......


"Why not make 10 a little louder, and have ten be the highest number?"

"uh, these amps go to eleven!." :chk :r


----------



## Tristan

Hey fellas!

The weather report looks promising for tomorrow. It looks like our Chicago brothers might get some light snow Saturday night. Since our brothers across the borders are versed in the uses of the snow plow I don't think it's anything they can't handle!

I'm so pumped to herf bros!


----------



## mitro

Well the change in the forecast is definitely a plus for me. I can officially say "I'm in"! Possibly bringing my buddy Jay with me.


----------



## Tristan

mitro said:


> Well the change in the forecast is definitely a plus for me. I can officially say "I'm in"! Possibly bringing my buddy Jay with me.


Nice! This is gonna be awesome. Here are the people planning to attend so far:

Renob
Backwoods
Icehog3
stashu
M1903A1
Sir Tony
Scud
Mitro (& Jay)


DonWeb, I'm calling you out! No herf is the same without you bro! You coming?!


----------



## stashu

So what time are we talking about here? I'm not working at all tomorrow.

And a little light snow never hurt anybody.

You know, if Eisenhower had said "Hey fellas, the water's a little choppy out there. Maybe we outta put off this D-Day thing" we'd all be...


----------



## backwoods

ill be there around 1:ss


Yo Kingjames...are you getting a break to come HERF with us tomorrow?


----------



## King James

backwoods said:


> ill be there around 1:ss
> 
> Yo Kingjames...are you getting a break to come HERF with us tomorrow?


doubtful. Maybe at the very end. I'll skip Tony's party and come out to eat with you guys tho.


----------



## King James

all your cigars are belong to us


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> all your cigars are belong to us


Talking to yourself again Jimmy?


----------



## Jbailey

Take off every 'ZIG'!!


----------



## icehog3

Ola MoBsters.

A little after 2AM and I just checked the Channel 5 weather forecast at http://wmaq.weatherplus.com/wxpdetails/wxp003/detail.html?qs=;tab=weatherdesk;token=undefined



Channel 5 Weather said:


> Saturday: Cloudy, snow, sleet and freezing rain developing, 28
> Saturday night: Cloudy, snow, sleet, freezing rain, some accumulation, 24


This in combination with the fact that my head cold has gotten progressively worse over the last 2 days has led me to decide to bow out for tomorrow. I am afraid a 100 mile trip home on frozen roads after smoking and drinking all day might not be in the best interests of my health in several ways.

I truly feel bad about missing another WI version of the MoB Herf, but I hope you all understand and won't judge me too harshly. I would even be willing to do Milwaukee some time in January to make up for not driving there tomorrow if y'all will have me.

Hope all of you MoBsters have a great time, and hope the IL MoBsters drive home safely.


----------



## DonWeb

Tristan said:


> DonWeb, I'm calling you out! No herf is the same without you bro! You coming?!


I can't make it dammit! I'm in Chi-town for the weekend. (going to a christmas play with the wife and daughter.

you fellows enjoy though!


----------



## RenoB

icehog3 said:


> Ola MoBsters.
> 
> A little after 2AM and I just checked the Channel 5 weather forecast at http://wmaq.weatherplus.com/wxpdetails/wxp003/detail.html?qs=;tab=weatherdesk;token=undefined
> 
> This in combination with the fact that my head cold has gotten progressively worse over the last 2 days has led me to decide to bow out for tomorrow. I am afraid a 100 mile trip home on frozen roads after smoking and drinking all day might not be in the best interests of my health in several ways.
> 
> I truly feel bad about missing another WI version of the MoB Herf, but I hope you all understand and won't judge me too harshly. I would even be willing to do Milwaukee some time in January to make up for not driving there tomorrow if y'all will have me.
> 
> Hope all of you MoBsters have a great time, and hope the IL MoBsters drive home safely.


Sorry to hear it Tom, but safety first! And that goes for all you monkeys, use your best judgement :2

Get rid of that head cold too bro.

And Tony, will you work Michigan Ave for my wife while you're in Chicago? Enjoy the fam


----------



## backwoods

Tom, get better soon! Tony, dont get into too much trouble in chi-town:ss

So we have...

Renob
backwoods
tristan 
sirtony
stashu
m1903A1
scud
mitro
jayhawk


what about tchariya? havent seen him in here yet


----------



## Sir Tony

Tom, sucks you can't make it man! Get better. Tony, have a good time down in Chi-Town, keep the credit cards away from the ladies! I will see everyone else soon, I just have to get off my lazy butt and get ready (I had a rough night!)


----------



## M1903A1

backwoods said:


> Tom, get better soon! Tony, dont get into too much trouble in chi-town:ss
> 
> So we have...
> 
> Renob
> backwoods
> tristan
> sirtony
> stashu
> m1903A1
> scud
> mitro
> jayhawk
> 
> what about tchariya? havent seen him in here yet


Regrettably, I must take myself off the list as well. Last Saturday's ice storm threw my schedule for that day out completely, and now I have to catch up on all that.

Put me down tentatively for next month, and I hope to see all you guys up north one of these months!!


----------



## backwoods

us all killin a monte especial#1

renob,stashu,gvarsity,sirtony,tristan,scud,mitro...and me behind the camera:tu

still herfin...missin the rest of ya.

kingjames just showed up too:ss


----------



## icehog3

Awesome picture Allan! Glad y'all are having a great time...wish I was there.


----------



## Scud

It was a lot of fun today. There were some very good smokes being passed back and forth and given away :ss


----------



## Scud

http://www.cigarplace.biz/shopping-cart.cfm/ses_/mc,list,x,65,0,x/Gran Habano/

Here's the link for the Gran Habano #1, #3, and #5 I was talking about today. Buy a box of 20, get 10 free :tu


----------



## Sir Tony

I had a great time brothers! Nice meeting all the new faces. I can't for the next one! 

Rob, I will be sending you my bill for my Lipitor after that damn garlic bread incident. Tristan, you are one crazy mofo, trying to land me some for my birthday.


----------



## gvarsity

Awesome pics backwoods. It was nice to meet you all. I had a great time guys. Really made my month. My first official CS/MoB Herf and a great start to MoB herfing. Some really fantastic smokes. I believe I am also no longer mythical. :ss I'll get the pics I took up as soon as I find the usb cable for the camera.


----------



## mitro

mitro like herf... herf good...make fire burn. <grunt grunt>

Thats all I can muster at this late hour. Complete sentences tomorrow.


----------



## icehog3

Hope you guys had fun....looks like the weather was slightly mispredicted, but I was too stuffed to smoke anyway. You guys are the best!


Scud said:


> It was a lot of fun today. There were some very good smokes being passed back and forth and given away :ss


Meet any nice people?


----------



## Tristan

It was a great herf! Scud and GVarsity, good meeting you guys for the first time!

Tom, Tony(s) and the rest of the MoBsters, sorry you couldn't make it bros, hope to see you soon!


----------



## Scud

icehog3 said:


> Meet any nice people?


Definately met some great guys. I won't be shy about making the January herf at Cigar King :chk


----------



## backwoods

Scud said:


> There were some very good smokes being passed back and forth


and some not so good

thanks for another great HERF gang! The generosity of the MoB never ceases to amaze me. I again left with more than I came with:hn

I think we should start a new game at the HERFs, call it 'real or fake'...we had fun with a cohiba I think the other was a monte?....I still say fakes:bn

Rob, damn good to see ya again...congrats on 2 months cigarette free! and happy Bday to the mrs

Stashu, I hope the second half of your HERF had a better payout than the first Glad you made the hike up!

Gvarsity, you have made an apperance and now we believe you exist! hope you had fun at the friends 'baby shower' hope to see ya again in a few weeks!

Sirtony, happy birthday to you! What time did u make it home from your Bday party:r

Kingjames, Good thing your boss let ya out of work a litle early to burn one with us, did you DD for sirtony? great to see you guys again!

Tristan, awesome to see ya make it down for another MoB HERF, thanks for the extras and now the MoB needs a god-child, soooo you and the mrs need to work on that for us:r

Scud, great to meet you! congrats on the 4month old...and the mother-in-law 'moving in':r

Mitro, great to HERF again with ya bro, but next time you you pass a 'dog of fire', and then remove the band and pass it again to fool everyone, we might have to put a hurt on you:mn


----------



## mitro

backwoods said:


> and some not so good
> 
> thanks for another great HERF gang! The generosity of the MoB never ceases to amaze me. I again left with more than I came with:hn
> 
> I think we should start a new game at the HERFs, call it 'real or fake'...we had fun with a cohiba I think the other was a monte?....I still say fakes:bn
> 
> Rob, damn good to see ya again...congrats on 2 months cigarette free! and happy Bday to the mrs
> 
> Stashu, I hope the second half of your HERF had a better payout than the first Glad you made the hike up!
> 
> Gvarsity, you have made an apperance and now we believe you exist! hope you had fun at the friends 'baby shower' hope to see ya again in a few weeks!
> 
> Sirtony, happy birthday to you! What time did u make it home from your Bday party:r
> 
> Kingjames, Good thing your boss let ya out of work a litle early to burn one with us, did you DD for sirtony? great to see you guys again!
> 
> Tristan, awesome to see ya make it down for another MoB HERF, thanks for the extras and now the MoB needs a god-child, soooo you and the mrs need to work on that for us:r
> 
> Scud, great to meet you! congrats on the 4month old...and the mother-in-law 'moving in':r
> 
> Mitro, great to HERF again with ya bro, but next time you you pass a 'dog of fire', and then remove the band and pass it again to fool everyone, we might have to put a hurt on you:mn


:tpd: 
...and sorry bout the Dog of Fire. Believe me... it won't happen again. 

I had an awesome time! Thanks to all the standards as well as the new faces. I"m very glad I got the chance to go to this herf.

OT: Does Wisconsin not know what road salt is? I thought I was driving home on an ice rink until I got to the border. :r


----------



## gvarsity

I second backwoods the generosity of the MoB is amazing. Thanks guys. Here are the pictures as promised.

For whatever reason it won't let me insert images so here are some links.

https://mywebspace.wisc.edu/grash/web/P1010018

https://mywebspace.wisc.edu/grash/web/P1010019

https://mywebspace.wisc.edu/grash/web/P1010020

https://mywebspace.wisc.edu/grash/web/P1010021

https://mywebspace.wisc.edu/grash/web/P1010022

https://mywebspace.wisc.edu/grash/web/P1010023

https://mywebspace.wisc.edu/grash/web/P1010024

https://mywebspace.wisc.edu/grash/web/P1010025

The MoB rules!:ss


----------



## stashu

Had a great time fellas.

Glad to see some new faces, not to mention the old ones.

I still want to see what this whole "orange whip" thing is all about though.

Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## RenoB

Wow, that was an awesome herf. The hospitality at Prime is outstanding - the MoB has become a fixture there as they've gotten to know us and welcome us.

And this was definately a no holds barred herf. Scud showed up in shorts, of course, it was only 20* out - thanks for the smoke and for making it out to a herf. gvarsity, the mythical monkey, is quite the conversationalist - and a hell of an honest guy  Great to welcome both of you into the MoB!

Sir Tony, if the garlic bread didn't kill ya, Jessica is going to. King James, glad you made it for dinner and a smoke - a little surprised even you couldn't finish a serving of lasagna :dr

Tristan, thanks for the early Christmas bro. Mike you know how to tough it out  Stan, I think we should hold a herf at Potawatomi if only for the all you can eat Prime Rib - but will hold off until Tom can join us (it aint perch bro!). Always great seein' ya Alan, you know we won't let your humi perish LoL!

tata until January.


----------



## 68TriShield

The Roach Clip herfers :r It sounded awesome guys!


----------



## King James

Glad I could pull some strings to get outta work Fellas. Glad to see all the old faces again and to meet some new ones! The MoB continues to grow and get better n better. I think both Sir Tony and I decided we are asking OFF of work in advance for the next mob herf!


----------



## M1903A1

I see I missed another good one up north...will someone PLEASE give Mother Nature some Midol and get the b*tch off this PMS weather??? :c :c :c

(Went someplace else last night and I STILL had to limp home at 30mph on the ice....)


----------



## M1903A1

And on the smoke report, last night I had a Los Statos de Luxe Breva...that is one unheard-of, and awesome, smoke! Tasted kinda like molasses, with a little spice, I thought. And a toothpick was in order at the end! :dr :ss


----------



## Sir Tony

RenoB said:


> Sir Tony, if the garlic bread didn't kill ya, *Jessica is going to*.


Oh how I wish!


----------



## RenoB

Sir Tony said:


> Oh how I wish!


No, I don't think so - actions speak louder than words 

And after staying up way past their bedtimes watching movies and smoking cigars, two old bastages enjoy a morning demi tasse with their coffee


----------



## King James

those are some awesome coffee mugs


----------



## Cochise

stashu said:


> Had a great time fellas.
> 
> Glad to see some new faces, not to mention the old ones.
> 
> I still want to see what this whole "orange whip" thing is all about though.
> 
> Looking forward to the next one.


Blues Brothers, right?


----------



## Cochise

M1903A1 said:


> And on the smoke report, last night I had a Los Statos de Luxe Breva...that is one unheard-of, and awesome, smoke! Tasted kinda like molasses, with a little spice, I thought. And a toothpick was in order at the end! :dr :ss


Good to hear I have a few resting, waiting for the right occasion..

I'm looking forward to the planets aligning and joining the MoB in a smaller format Herf. To difficult to mega-visit at the mega-herf with the mega-noise and the mega-amount of people to meet. However, I'm happy for all who can get away to MMIII. That should be a great time.

Is that gonna be anywhere near the Thompson's show room?


----------



## backwoods

RenoB said:


> And after staying up way past their bedtimes watching movies and smoking cigars, two old bastages enjoy a morning demi tasse with their coffee


Lets not talk about coffee....the bastage pictured on the left now has me trying to decide if I want to look for a popperyII or pull the trigger on a fresh roast plus 8:hn

PS...hey Tristan, nice lil 'how-to-roast' vid that u put together


----------



## gvarsity

the .JPG was missing on the links not quite sure how I did that. Seem to be working now.

https://mywebspace.wisc.edu/grash/web/P1010018.JPG

https://mywebspace.wisc.edu/grash/web/P1010019.JPG

https://mywebspace.wisc.edu/grash/web/P1010020.JPG

https://mywebspace.wisc.edu/grash/web/P1010021.JPG

https://mywebspace.wisc.edu/grash/web/P1010022.JPG

https://mywebspace.wisc.edu/grash/web/P1010023.JPG

https://mywebspace.wisc.edu/grash/web/P1010024.JPG

https://mywebspace.wisc.edu/grash/web/P1010025.JPG


----------



## Jbailey

Looks like one heel of a crew you had there. Was there any problems bring in your smokes this time, or did they even care?


----------



## backwoods

Jbailey said:


> Looks like one heel of a crew you had there. Was there any problems bring in your smokes this time, or did they even care?


different people working this time, they let us carry in without a problem. :tu


----------



## mitro

I took the liberty of doing a little photo editing (hope you don't mind, Bob) and made the group shot with names.


----------



## King James

i worked such a long day i couldn't keep my eyes open for the picture apparently haha


----------



## Sir Tony

King James said:


> i worked such a long day i couldn't keep my eyes open for the picture apparently haha


Yes, such a long, exhausting day at Sport Pics, I don't think that is possible...lol. Man do I love my job!


----------



## icehog3

Cochise said:


> However, I'm happy for all who can get away to MMIII. That should be a great time.
> 
> Is that gonna be anywhere near the Thompson's show room?


Yeah, you running low? I can pick you up some seconds.


----------



## gvarsity

Thanks for putting the names on the picture mitro. Looks great. Was that GOF from thompsons that would explain a lot.


----------



## mitro

gvarsity said:


> Thanks for putting the names on the picture mitro. Looks great. Was that GOF from thompsons that would explain a lot.


I wish I could say it was. I have never been THAT letdown by a cigar before. That was pathetic.u

The sad thing is that I have one more. :r


----------



## tchariya

RenoB said:


> No, I don't think so - actions speak louder than words
> 
> And after staying up way past their bedtimes watching movies and smoking cigars, two old bastages enjoy a morning demi tasse with their coffee


who's man cave was that in?


----------



## tchariya

backwoods said:


> Tom, get better soon! Tony, dont get into too much trouble in chi-town:ss
> 
> So we have...
> 
> Renob
> backwoods
> tristan
> sirtony
> stashu
> m1903A1
> scud
> mitro
> jayhawk
> 
> what about tchariya? havent seen him in here yet


I'm almost out of my rut...job-wise. Been holding back a little with smokes and such to make sure I can make it through xmas with fundage.

I'll be headed there in January.

I had a little herf with illinihoosier Saturday at the Bull-n-Bear.


----------



## DonWeb

mitro said:


> I took the liberty of doing a little photo editing (hope you don't mind, Bob) and made the group shot with names.


...ahhhh so that's Scud! good to see you at a herf.

Had a great time in ChiTown, see youin's next time.


----------



## Tristan

backwoods said:


> Lets not talk about coffee....the bastage pictured on the left now has me trying to decide if I want to look for a popperyII or pull the trigger on a fresh roast plus 8:hn
> 
> PS...hey Tristan, nice lil 'how-to-roast' vid that u put together


:r Soon to be another casualty of the coffee borg, you will be assimilated, resistance is futile!

Between the Poppery II and the FreshRoast8, it depends how much control you want and if you want to tinker. If you want to tinker, you can modify the popper and get a temp sensor. If you just want to buy something with more control than the popper and not mess around with disassembling electronic goods I'd go for the fresh roast!


----------



## backwoods

Tristan said:


> :r Soon to be another casualty of the coffee borg, you will be assimilated, resistance is futile!
> 
> Between the Poppery II and the FreshRoast8, it depends how much control you want and if you want to tinker. If you want to tinker, you can modify the popper and get a temp sensor. If you just want to buy something with more control than the popper and not mess around with disassembling electronic goods I'd go for the fresh roast!


ya...and then I found your thread on the SCCO:r

looking at the FR8/poppery, roasting 1 pot at a time doesn't really sound like much fun. The mods on the scco look pretty easy to do, so Im still up in da air:bn


----------



## Twill413

Well BOTL, I went under the knife yesterday morning. Had the septum fixed and turbinates resectioned. The surgery itself wasn't bad, about 45 minutes, and all I remember is moving to the surgery table. However, I can't breath through my nose at all which is causing my lips and mouth to be crazy dry. On the up side I got some killer meds as well. Hope to see you all soon.


----------



## RenoB

Twill413 said:


> Well BOTL, I went under the knife yesterday morning. Had the septum fixed and turbinates resectioned. The surgery itself wasn't bad, about 45 minutes, and all I remember is moving to the surgery table. However, I can't breath through my nose at all which is causing my lips and mouth to be crazy dry. On the up side I got some killer meds as well. Hope to see you all soon.


Glad to hear things went well. Get yourself back together, enjoy the holiday and give me a shout if you need anything. Let me know when you're ready to smoke one!


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> Well BOTL, I went under the knife yesterday morning. Had the septum fixed and turbinates resectioned. The surgery itself wasn't bad, about 45 minutes, and all I remember is moving to the surgery table. However, I can't breath through my nose at all which is causing my lips and mouth to be crazy dry. On the up side I got some killer meds as well. Hope to see you all soon.


Happy to hear it went well, My Brother....hopefully you will be smokin' in no time, :tu


----------



## Scud

Hey all  With a friend's help, we're trying to put together a Saturday herf at Kenny the King of cigars in Lakemoor. If you haven't been there, they have what is probably the most amazing humidor I've ever seen with an inspiring selection (great prices, too :tu) We're looking at the first or second weekend in January, on a Saturday. They have a smoking area in the basement that has a big screen and a pool table, along with a bunch of chairs and seating. You can also bring in your own refreshments, but cans are preferred. 

I'll post back when I know exactly which date we're looking at and times. Right now we're looking between 1 and 2 to get together. Kenny's is on 120, west of rt. 59. I "stopped in" to check it out only and spent a bunch of change because it would have been impossible to get out without buying something. Kenny is also a trip of a guy.


----------



## icehog3

The second Saturday of January is the scheduled date of the regular MoB Herf. I am fine with this, but I will defer to the Wisconsin Gorillas, not sure how that will affect their drive time.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> The second Saturday of January is the scheduled date of the regular MoB Herf. I am fine with this, but I will defer to the Wisconsin Gorillas, not sure how that will affect their drive time.


Can't make the mob herf this coming month. Don't know what it is with me and every damn thing imaginable being planned only for the 2nd weekend of every month (another wedding in this case) but I will not be able to attend. On a positive note Sir Tony and I are trying to get down to Florida for MMH in February.


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> Can't make the mob herf this coming month. Don't know what it is with me and every damn thing imaginable being planned only for the 2nd weekend of every month (another wedding in this case) but I will not be able to attend. On a positive note Sir Tony and I are trying to get down to Florida for MMH in February.


Feb. should be way cool.....


----------



## RenoB

Scud said:


> Hey all  With a friend's help, we're trying to put together a Saturday herf at Kenny the King of cigars in Lakemoor. If you haven't been there, they have what is probably the most amazing humidor I've ever seen with an inspiring selection (great prices, too :tu) We're looking at the first or second weekend in January, on a Saturday. They have a smoking area in the basement that has a big screen and a pool table, along with a bunch of chairs and seating. You can also bring in your own refreshments, but cans are preferred.
> 
> I'll post back when I know exactly which date we're looking at and times. Right now we're looking between 1 and 2 to get together. Kenny's is on 120, west of rt. 59. I "stopped in" to check it out only and spent a bunch of change because it would have been impossible to get out without buying something. Kenny is also a trip of a guy.


Don't want this to sound the wrong way but a herf that you set up there with your friend should probably have its own thread :2



icehog3 said:


> The second Saturday of January is the scheduled date of the regular MoB Herf. I am fine with this, but I will defer to the Wisconsin Gorillas, not sure how that will affect their drive time.


Not even sure where Kenny's is, but I'd be interested in checking it out sometime too. Any feedback from other Chicago area MoBsters?

Meanwhile, it is smokeless Chicago's turn to host at the great Cigar King in Skokie on January 12, woo hoo!!!


----------



## Scud

RenoB said:


> Don't want this to sound the wrong way but a herf that you set up there with your friend should probably have its own thread :2
> 
> Not even sure where Kenny's is, but I'd be interested in checking it out sometime too. Any feedback from other Chicago area MoBsters?
> 
> Meanwhile, it is smokeless Chicago's turn to host at the great Cigar King in Skokie on January 12, woo hoo!!!


Sorry. I know most Chicagoland people check this thread and thought it would be an easier way, but I will start my own thread when I find out which weekend it is. I'm pushing for the first weekend so I can be at the MoB herf on the second weekend.


----------



## Twill413

I am gonna be there this month, so WI gorillas, Carpool?


----------



## RenoB

A week to go and I'm bummin' here, not sure I can make this one.


----------



## Scud

RenoB said:


> A week to go and I'm bummin' here, not sure I can make this one.


Damn, I was hoping to talk with you again.


----------



## Scud

I'm assuming this weekend is the monthly "meeting of the minds", but what time down at Cigar King and who's gonna make it?


----------



## stashu

I'm probably working Saturday so I would be doing my usual 2:30 to 3:00 on the way home. 

Who's all in for this?


----------



## icehog3

stashu said:


> I'm probably working Saturday so I would be doing my usual 2:30 to 3:00 on the way home.
> 
> Who's all in for this?


I am quite possibly out for this one guys, I am sorry. I have two games and an event (a "Rent Party") for a co-worker who lost his job recently. I just don't see how I can fit it in. Sucks, 'cause I miss you guys.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> I am quite possibly out for this one guys, I am sorry. I have two games and an event (a "Rent Party") for a co-worker who lost his job recently. I just don't see how I can fit it in. Sucks, 'cause I miss you guys.


2 in a row.... who you trying to be, me? haha. :ss


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> 2 in a row.... who you trying to be, me? haha. :ss


Yup, especially a Chicago one where I am one of the hosts. Sometimes things get in the way.... but Jimmy, I probably deserve it from you (and no one else  ) for all the grief I have given you.


----------



## RenoB

icehog3 said:


> I am quite possibly out for this one guys, I am sorry. I have two games and an event (a "Rent Party") for a co-worker who lost his job recently. I just don't see how I can fit it in. Sucks, 'cause I miss you guys.


I miss you too, man! And I'm gonna miss this herf.

We'll have to connect in FLA :mn


----------



## icehog3

RenoB said:


> I miss you too, man! And I'm gonna miss this herf.
> 
> We'll have to connect in FLA :mn


Got my plane tix and room, I'm down like a clown. :tu


----------



## Scud

Sooooo, no one has said they are going to be there this weekend. Should I plan to make the February one, instead of this one?


----------



## mitro

Scud said:


> Sooooo, no one has said they are going to be there this weekend. Should I plan to make the February one, instead of this one?


Correction... Stan said he's game, just would be there a bit late. I cleared it with the wife last night, so I'm still up for it. I have a hard time passing up a herf south of the border. 

I won't be able to get there most likely until 2 though. I may be able to round up a buddy or two to bring along if we still want to get together. I'd offer to just have the herf at my house (err...garage) if I didn't live in the middle of nowhere. :r


----------



## Scud

That's cool. I should be there between 1 and 2.


----------



## M1903A1

Scud said:


> Sooooo, no one has said they are going to be there this weekend. Should I plan to make the February one, instead of this one?


I'll be there...just waiting to find out when everybody else is gonna get there.


----------



## stashu

Sounds like we're a herfn'. :ss


----------



## mitro

Hot damn... now were talkin! I'll try to get there as early as possible. I'd guess 1:30 if I hurry.


----------



## backwoods

Have a good HERF guys, I'll be helpin some freinds move to their new house starting 9am Saturday:hn Hopefully we will be done in time to watch the packers:mn



Smoke somethin old and crappy for the rest of the MoB crew


----------



## Oyin

so when is this "meeting of the minds" at cigar king going down? Its the last weekend before the new semester down here at UI and i'd love to join you guys for a smoke! :chk


----------



## icehog3

Oyin said:


> so when is this "meeting of the minds" at cigar king going down? Its the last weekend before the new semester down here at UI and i'd love to join you guys for a smoke! :chk





RenoB said:


> Meanwhile, it is smokeless Chicago's turn to host at the great Cigar King in Skokie on January 12, woo hoo!!!


Previous page.


----------



## mitro

Oyin said:


> so when is this "meeting of the minds" at cigar king going down? Its the last weekend before the new semester down here at UI and i'd love to join you guys for a smoke! :chk


For real?!? That would be AWESOME!!! Saturday @ 1pm or thereabouts. Cant wait to herf with ya again!


----------



## King James

Hope they have the packer game on at cigar king for the WI guys.... maybe even get some Packer love from the ILL folks?


----------



## Oyin

:tu:tu:tu GO SEAHAWKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :tu:tu:tu


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> Hope they have the packer game on at cigar king for the WI guys.... maybe even get some Packer love from the ILL folks?


It will definitely be on Jimmy....and I will be rooting for the Packers just 'cause I would like to see Brett get one more shot at the Lombardi.


----------



## King James

Oyin said:


> :tu:tu:tu GO SEAHAWKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :tu:tu:tu


peasant


----------



## stashu

Just letting all the MoBsters know that Mike(mitro), Scott(M1903A1), and myself kept the tradition alive this afternoon at Cigar King.

It's understandable that the Wisconsin brothers would want to be on home soil for the game. I would say that just about everyone there was for the Pack today also.

Anyway, had a great little herf. We all received special "awards" from Cigar King for the effort. Sorry, no pics though. 

Thanks for coming and thanks for the smokes guys, and Scott, nice touch with the Rum.

So Mike, if we were to smoke these "chile peppers", how would you clip it?


----------



## mitro

stashu said:


> So Mike, if we were to smoke these "chile peppers", how would you clip it?


I guess just like anything else, although I'll probably never smoke it anyway, so its not really a concern. 

I got home, had a little dinner, sat down on the couch and proceeded to fall asleep and woke about a half hour ago, so here I am at 3:30 wide awake and thinking of going out to the garage for a smoke. :r

I had a damn good time! I initially thought I was going to be the only one to show, but I'm glad you guys came through. Thanks!

Mike's "What I learned at todays herf list":

Any herf can be immediately improved with the appearance of a special guest: Ron Zacapa

Pepin Black Label cigars are made from chipmunks. (Can't believe I missed that tidbit)

Nobody buys Opus X chilli peppers. (except us)

Cigar King has some OLD stock (we'll see if its any good)

And last but not least...

An '05 Liberty is light years better than an '05 God of Fire.


----------



## mitro

A pic of the old stuff I got and the newly decorated herf-a-dor:


----------



## icehog3

Thanks for keeping the tradition going guys....now get on board for MMHIII in Florida!


----------



## King James

Had a mini Mob Herf with Rob today... got to enjoy a day of good football and celebrate the Packers getting an additional home game


----------



## RenoB

King James said:


> Had a mini Mob Herf with Rob today... got to enjoy a day of good football and celebrate the Packers getting an additional home game


More like a mini-*marathon *MoB herf :ss

Good weekend for football :tu


----------



## BigVito

next MoB herf in March?


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> next MoB herf in March?


Yo Perry! Where ya been?


----------



## BigVito

laying low at home. with my daily diet of hydro/apap. trying to avoid surgery.


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> laying low at home. with my daily diet of hydro/apap. trying to avoid surgery.


perkys eh? 500/50mg?


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> perkys eh? 500/50mg?


no that would be vicodin Im up to 40-50 mg a day. Looks like I will miss the Feb herf


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> no that would be vicodin Im up to 40-50 mg a day. Looks like I will miss the Feb herf


Sorry to hear that Perry, but I sure hope we can see you in March...still have something I want to give you from MMHII.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Sorry to hear that Perry, but I sure hope we can see you in March...still have something I want to give you from MMHII.


Hopefully it isn't the El Padrino I gave you :r


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> Hopefully it isn't the El Padrino I gave you :r


"All signs point to 'no' ".


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> "All signs point to 'no' ".


I like those signs


----------



## M1903A1

BigVito said:


> I like those signs


My parents owned them when I was a kid.


----------



## BigVito

M1903A1 said:


> My parents owned them when I was a kid.


:r:r


----------



## BigVito

where is the March Herf?


----------



## mitro

I neglected this thread for a while and pop back in here today only to find that (in circus ringmaster voice) the one, the only, the great BV has returned! 

We've definately missed you brother. There hasn't been a herf that your name doesn't come up. Hope things are lookin' up for ya. (& thanks for the RG)

The March one would be @ Cigar King, I assume.


----------



## icehog3

mitro said:


> The March one would be @ Cigar King, I assume.


Being that January was in Chicago, and Feburary is Florida, wouldn't March be in Wisconsin?


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Being that January was in Chicago, and Feburary is Florida, wouldn't March be in Wisconsin?


yah.... but I haven't been to chicago for that pizza in a long time so if anyone wanted to go down there.... I wouldn't argue... course knowing me I will end up having to work or something so not up to me


----------



## RenoB

icehog3 said:


> Being that January was in Chicago, and Feburary is Florida, wouldn't March be in Wisconsin?


I like the way you think :tu

That is, Mega-MoB herfs are just inserted into the regular rotation now


----------



## icehog3

RenoB said:


> I like the way you think :tu
> 
> That is, Mega-MoB herfs are just inserted into the regular rotation now


I think the next Mega MoB should be in New Zealand! Since Kiwi will be at her 2nd in the States next month. :tu


----------



## mitro

Doh! Dunno what I was thinking. Yeah... March would be WI.


----------



## M1903A1

RenoB said:


> I like the way you think :tu
> 
> That is, Mega-MoB herfs are just inserted into the regular rotation now


And what of those of us who can't go? :c


----------



## icehog3

M1903A1 said:


> And what of those of us who can't go? :c


Have a MoB Herf here!!


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> Have a MoB Herf here!!


If the MoBsters that aren't going to Florida want to try to put something together, I would try my damndest to get off work and make the stars align with Jupiter and Mars at the same to be there. But I can't make a guarantee, I am only one man. Just throwing it out there as a possibility. And the sooner I would know the better the chances of it coming to fruition. Have fun in FL gents.


----------



## mitro

I'd be willing to do Prime on the 9th (like we would normally). Florida was out of the question from day one for me.


----------



## Scud

I could make Prime on the 9th. That would be an every other Saturday herf, so the wife can't get too mad :tu


----------



## BigVito

M1903A1 said:


> And what of those of us who can't go? :c


we would be called irregulars


----------



## Jbailey

I call myself a Mob Herfer irregular.


----------



## icehog3

Jbailey said:


> I call myself a Mob Herfer irregular.


Two MMHs....you're a regular! :tu


----------



## stashu

Glad to see this thread see the light of day again.

Someone has to keep the rotation going for next week. Unfortunately I won't be able to make it to either Prime Cigar or Cigar King as my wife and I will be celebrating our 25th anniversary.

Looking forward to March though.


----------



## icehog3

stashu said:


> Glad to see this thread see the light of day again.
> 
> Someone has to keep the rotation going for next week. Unfortunately I won't be able to make it to either Prime Cigar or Cigar King as my wife and I will be celebrating our 25th anniversary.
> 
> Looking forward to March though.


Congrats on the 25th Stan, that is awesome!!

I will light one up for you at the MMH in FLA! :ss


----------



## stashu

icehog3 said:


> Congrats on the 25th Stan, that is awesome!!
> 
> I will light one up for you at the MMH in FLA! :ss


Why thank you Tom. I also have my wife's birthday and Valentine's Day in the same week.

Hallmark has really got their hooks into me this week!


----------



## icehog3

stashu said:


> Why thank you Tom. I also have my wife's birthday and Valentine's Day in the same week.
> 
> Hallmark has really got their hooks into me this week!


Combination Gift!!  :r


----------



## tchariya

I hear she would like a new band saw!


----------



## Scud

icehog3 said:


> Combination Gift!!  :r


A nice box of Anniversary Padrons and new cabinet humidor should do the trick :tu


----------



## mitro

stashu said:


> Why thank you Tom. I also have my wife's birthday and Valentine's Day in the same week.
> 
> Hallmark has really got their hooks into me this week!


Shit... thanks for reminding me! My wife's b-day is the 13th. I forgot I need to order flowers.


----------



## DonWeb

stashu said:


> my wife and I will be celebrating our 25th anniversary.





stashu said:


> I also have my wife's birthday and Valentine's Day in the same week.


congrats on making the duration ... someday you'll have to tell us the secret to marriage longevity


----------



## stashu

DonWeb said:


> congrats on making the duration ... someday you'll have to tell us the secret to marriage longevity


Well let me tell ya, just like Ralph Kramden and Fred Flintstone, you have to lay down the law.
Let them know who's the boss, who's the king of the castle...

...oh oh, here she comes, got to go.

"Yes Dear, I'll be right there..."


----------



## M1903A1

tchariya said:


> I hear she would like a new band saw!


Barring that, a nice oak Gerstner machinist tool chest! 

(actually I should be a little careful there...those do have a nice secondary market as jewelry chests! )


----------



## Oyin

So it looks like i'll be up in Chicago Sunday night (7ish?) with some time to kill... now that all the bars and restaurants have banned smoking, is there anywhere i can still go to smoke on a Sunday night??

Thanks!


----------



## tchariya

Oyin said:


> So it looks like i'll be up in Chicago Sunday night (7ish?) with some time to kill... now that all the bars and restaurants have banned smoking, is there anywhere i can still go to smoke on a Sunday night??
> 
> Thanks!


what part of chi-town are you going to be in?


----------



## Oyin

I'm dropping off my girlfriend at the airport (ORD) around 5ish.. so anywhere between there, Downtown and Champaign! :tu


----------



## BigVito

I'm in for the March herf, surgery ain't till the 14th :tu


----------



## King James

Pitchers and catchers reported last week. Spring training is almost here. One step closer to Brewer Herf III!


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> Pitchers and catchers reported last week. Spring training is almost here. One step closer to Brewer Herf III!


Yeah Baby!! :tu

So far in two games, I have seen 1 1/2 innings of baseball! :r


----------



## Jbailey

I'm in for the next Brewer Herf.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Yeah Baby!! :tu
> 
> So far in two games, I have seen 1 1/2 innings of baseball! :r


True but we smoked a lot of cigars and ate a lot of food. I can smell the brats already :tu I do find it funny that we go to hang in the parking lot. But hey, it is cheaper, we can smoke the whole time, and the atmosphere is awesome


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> True but we smoked a lot of cigars and ate a lot of food. I can smell the brats already :tu I do find it funny that we go to hang in the parking lot. But hey, it is cheaper, we can smoke the whole time, and the atmosphere is awesome


A couple of the best herfs I've attended! :tu


----------



## Tristan

March is looking bad for me fellas. We'll be moving into the new house the first weekend and travel out of town the rest of the month looks doubtful :hn


----------



## RenoB

March 8 is next fellas. Gonna be Milwaukee @ Prime Cigar.

Who's in? It's good practice for the Brewers herf 

Congrats on the house T, we'll miss ya fer sure!


----------



## Jbailey

Well thats my spring break, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## King James

I will be working that Saturday so I will be @ the herf... just depends on what time work gets out.


----------



## icehog3

Looks like I have a problem....my first triple header of the year on the 8th, though I will likely get scratched from 1 game.

If any Chicago guys are heading up, please PM me....I would like to get something to you to bring up to Milwaukee for me.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Looks like I have a problem....my first triple header of the year on the 8th, though I will likely get scratched from 1 game.
> 
> If any Chicago guys are heading up, please PM me....I would like to get something to you to bring up to Milwaukee for me.


thats gonna suck


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> thats gonna suck


Yeah, Murphy's Law.....but I am gonna find someone to bring your gift up to you, and I am still trying to figure another day before then for us to herf...where would be a good place for us to go?


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Yeah, Murphy's Law.....but I am gonna find someone to bring your gift up to you, and I am still trying to figure another day before then for us to herf...where would be a good place for us to go?


I have untill the 14th 

My guess would be Kenosha area, not sure what is down there though. maybe someone can speak of a good place there.


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> I have untill the 14th
> 
> My guess would be Kenosha area, not sure what is down there though. maybe someone can speak of a good place there.


Anybody have any ideas for Kenosha places to smoke?


----------



## Scud

icehog3 said:


> Anybody have any ideas for Kenosha places to smoke?


There are no B&Ms with smoking areas in Kenosha. There are a couple nice B&Ms, though, and smoking is still legal in the bars :tu


----------



## Scud

I already have a few dozen Johnsonvilles in the freezer, waiting for a tailgate herf :ss :tu


----------



## icehog3

Scud said:


> There are no B&Ms with smoking areas in Kenosha. There are a couple nice B&Ms, though, and smoking is still legal in the bars :tu


What bar would you recommend in the area Joey?


----------



## Scud

Down by the lakefront/marina, there's a place called The Boathouse. Great bar, cigar friendly, awesome drinks, and very nice staff. I go in there once every week or two for a couple drinks and a cigar. 

If you're heading into town, there are really only 2 B&Ms. One is Tenuta's, which is a liquor/grocery/Italian food store with an amazing selection of smokes at great prices. I love Tenuta's and am there at least once a week. Tenuta's is really easy to get to from the I and driving to The Boathouse is very simple, from Tenuta's. 

The other B&M is Andrea's, which is a gift store/cafe/B&M with a small walk-in and pretty good selection. Andrea's is expensive, though. A toro Edge maduro is $6.88, where they are $5 at Tenuta's. They do have a great selection, though.

If I can help out at all, let me know.


----------



## icehog3

Scud said:


> Down by the lakefront/marina, there's a place called The Boathouse. Great bar, cigar friendly, awesome drinks, and very nice staff. I go in there once every week or two for a couple drinks and a cigar.


Thanks Joey.....trying to find a place to smoke with Perry before his surgery. Not really interested in a B&M, but The Boathouse sounds like it may work. Now I just gotta figure a date...my work schedule blows.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Thanks Joey.....trying to find a place to smoke with Perry before his surgery. Not really interested in a B&M, but The Boathouse sounds like it may work. Now I just gotta figure a date...my work schedule blows.


I second the work schedule blows. vacation policy sucks here


----------



## M1903A1

I should be in for the 8th...just set up when and where!


----------



## Seanohue

Hey guys, where/when is the March/April MoBs? I wanna try and it make it up for one of them


----------



## BigVito

Seanohue said:


> Hey guys, where/when is the March/April MoBs? I wanna try and it make it up for one of them


08March @Prime Cigar 18900 West Bluemound Road Brookfield, WI


----------



## Seanohue

BigVito said:


> 08March @Prime Cigar 18900 West Bluemound Road Brookfield, WI


Ah damn, can't make that one. When is the April one? 5th? or 12th?


----------



## Twill413

Seanohue said:


> Ah damn, can't make that one. When is the April one? 5th? or 12th?


Second Saturday, so it should be the 12th. I don't think I am gonna make one of these until after I get out of school unfortunately. But on the bright side, it turns out I will not be moving up north. So I should be able to make some more MoB herfs starting in May or June.


----------



## Seanohue

Twill413 said:


> Second Saturday, so it should be the 12th. I don't think I am gonna make one of these until after I get out of school unfortunately. But on the bright side, it turns out I will not be moving up north. So I should be able to make some more MoB herfs starting in May or June.


When I go back East of course


----------



## icehog3

Seanohue said:


> Hey guys, where/when is the March/April MoBs? I wanna try and it make it up for one of them


Second Saturday of the month Sean...March is Milwaukee, and April will be Chicago.


----------



## BigVito

Seanohue said:


> When I go back East of course


:r we planned it that way


----------



## OSIRIS

Guess I'm gonna have to really try to make this one!! I really wanna meet you guys, I just always feels kinda weird at stuff like this. Just don't feel like I fit in. Is my love of stogies enough LOL. My wife will be out of town so that means I'll have to find a sitter for the little one. I was just at Prime for the Gurkha event (My cigar sucked) and they're prices are a bit high, Are they OK with us bringing our own stuff as long as we buy a little something?


----------



## CHRONO14

Just wondering if you guys have decided where the April one will be in Chicago? Been hoping to get in on one of the herf's in the area and meet everyone.


----------



## Jbailey

Looking like I might be around for this one.


----------



## icehog3

OSIRIS said:


> Guess I'm gonna have to really try to make this one!! I really wanna meet you guys, I just always feels kinda weird at stuff like this. Just don't feel like I fit in. Is my love of stogies enough LOL. My wife will be out of town so that means I'll have to find a sitter for the little one. I was just at Prime for the Gurkha event (My cigar sucked) and they're prices are a bit high, Are they OK with us bringing our own stuff as long as we buy a little something?


I think a couple of the MoBsters felt a little out of place at their first MoB herf....that lasted all of about 5 minutes. Come on down, only one douchebag in the whole bunch, and he won't be at the March one!


----------



## icehog3

CHRONO14 said:


> Just wondering if you guys have decided where the April one will be in Chicago? Been hoping to get in on one of the herf's in the area and meet everyone.


I can't speak for the group, but I think the Libertyville B&M might be easier for the Wisconsin MoBsters, so that would make it more sensible in my opinion. Wisconsin guys, please chime in.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> I think a couple of the MoBsters felt a little out of place at their first MoB herf....that lasted all of about 5 minutes. Come on down, only one douchebag in the whole bunch, and he won't be at the March one!


my first herf the first five minutes were talking to RenoB in the parking lot :r


----------



## Jbailey

Was wondering who all was coming down for the herf?


----------



## M1903A1

Jbailey said:


> Was wondering who all was coming down for the herf?


I should be, the Lord willin', the creek don't rise, and OFAC don't come a-knockin! :ss


----------



## stashu

As far as the March one goes, I never know if I'm working on a Saturday until the afternoon before. 

I usually am. 

But if it's only an 8 hr day, I'll make it up there.


----------



## DonWeb

OSIRIS said:


> Are they OK with us bringing our own stuff as long as we buy a little something?


Unfortunately, Johhny (at Prime) has been a little edgy about people bringing in their own sticks recently...

but where there's a will there's a way.


----------



## King James

DonWeb said:


> Unfortunately, Johhny (at Prime) has been a little edgy about people bringing in their own sticks recently...
> 
> but where there's a will there's a way.


more edgy since last mob herf? Because I don't think there were any problems then.... but also I don't remember if Johnny was there. Hope you make it out tho Tony!


----------



## King James

Can we get a head count for this Saturday? Hopefully Johnny does not give us trouble about bringing smokes, I hope after a group of guys buy drinks and cigars all day, he will let it slide.

King James
Sir Tony


----------



## Jbailey

Looking like 99% chance that I can make it

King James
Sir Tony
Jbailey


----------



## BigVito

I would go, but I rather not talk about Favre the whole time


----------



## BigVito

who wants a pre herf or pre pre herf?


----------



## sgt_etool

RenoB said:


> *Mo*nthly *B*order Herf
> 
> The Border Herf is now a monthly event. To get as many of you monkey's as possible to participate in this renowned herf, we'll be rotating between Chicago and Milwaukee on the *2nd Saturday of each month with a 1pm start time. *
> 
> I'll update this thread every month as the date approaches so you can let us know if we can expect to see you. If you can make it, great! If not, you'll know what you'll be missing that month.
> 
> In Milwaukee, we'll be at Prime Cigar, 18900 W. Bluemound Rd., Brookfield, 262-754-5220
> 
> In Chicago, we'll be at the Cigar King, 8016 N. Lincoln Ave., Skokie, 847-675-2447
> 
> Mark your calendars early!
> 
> February 10, Milwaukee
> March 10, Chicago
> April 14, Milwaukee
> May 12, Chicago
> .
> .
> .


OH SNAP!!! I thought these monthly events are on Saturdays. I just received my reminder, double-checked it, and all the dates are on Mondays. (except Feb 10, which was Sunday)

I should have paid attention.:hn


----------



## BigVito

sgt_etool said:


> OH SNAP!!! I thought these monthly events are on Saturdays. I just received my reminder, double-checked it, and all the dates are on Mondays. (except Feb 10, which was Sunday)
> 
> I should have paid attention.:hn


they are on Saturdays, that post needs updating. it is the 8th not 10th


----------



## sgt_etool

BigVito said:


> they are on Saturdays, that post needs updating. it is the 8th not 10th


THANK YOU!!!!:chk:chk:chk


----------



## BigVito

sgt_etool said:


> THANK YOU!!!!:chk:chk:chk


Any time :tu


----------



## slimm

sgt_etool said:


> OH SNAP!!! I thought these monthly events are on Saturdays. I just received my reminder, double-checked it, and all the dates are on Mondays. (except Feb 10, which was Sunday)
> 
> I should have paid attention.:hn


That quote was also from Jan 2007.


----------



## icehog3

slimm said:


> That quote was also from Jan 2007.


Yup....always the second Saturday of the month, unless we have a special out-of-town guest (i.e., BWDave) or event (i.e., Brewers Herf) that we adjust it for.


----------



## M1903A1

I'm in.

Officially I gave up cigars for Lent, however since this was on the schedule beforehand I authorized myself one "cheat day".


----------



## King James

King James
Sir Tony
Jbailey
M1903A1


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> I can't speak for the group, but I think the Libertyville B&M might be easier for the Wisconsin MoBsters, so that would make it more sensible in my opinion. Wisconsin guys, please chime in.


I'll check it out, but that wont be for a few months


----------



## BigVito

Queen James
Sir Tony
Jbailey
M1903A1
BigVito


----------



## OSIRIS

Really hoping to make this one, but with the wife out of town with her parents (our usual sitters), I may have to pass :hn Good thing is though, that the wife isn't home, So I'll at least have my own herf Saturday night.:ss


----------



## RenoB

Queen James
Sir Tony
Jbailey
M1903A1
BigVito
RenoB (for a few hours anyway)

Come one come all!!!

Perry, thanks for keeping things rolling here. Just back from vacation today so we can talk about that instead of Favre - besides, I'm still in denial.

Tom, perhaps you could edit the first post to take the dates off.

And personally, I really like the Libertyville B&M. As much as I like the Cigar King in Skokie, I don't trust their walk in. I've also been to a new Cigar Bar in the Milwaukee area that might be better for us than Prime, it would be closer for the Chicago crew but further for the Madison folks - and Stan, it's a stone's throw from Potawatomi


----------



## BigVito

RenoB said:


> Queen James
> Sir Tony
> Jbailey
> M1903A1
> BigVito
> RenoB (for a few hours anyway)
> 
> Come one come all!!!
> 
> Perry, thanks for keeping things rolling here. Just back from vacation today so we can talk about that instead of Favre - besides, I'm still in denial.
> 
> Tom, perhaps you could edit the first post to take the dates off.
> 
> And personally, I really like the Libertyville B&M. As much as I like the Cigar King in Skokie, I don't trust their walk in. I've also been to a new Cigar Bar in the Milwaukee area that might be better for us than Prime, it would be closer for the Chicago crew but further for the Madison folks - and Stan, it's a stone's throw from Potawatomi


 I much rather hear about a vacation unless you went to Alaska or somewhere cold  is this cigar bar DT?


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> I much rather hear about a vacation unless you went to Alaska or somewhere cold  is this cigar bar DT?


I'm ganna wear a Favre jersey, just to piss you off.

:r


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> I'm ganna wear a Favre jersey, just to piss you off.
> 
> :r


you still can. I'll squirt mustard on it  it may be hard to believe but I respect Favre, I just have mixed feelings of why he played last year.


----------



## Scud

RenoB said:


> And personally, I really like the Libertyville B&M. As much as I like the Cigar King in Skokie, I don't trust their walk in. I've also been to a new Cigar Bar in the Milwaukee area that might be better for us than Prime, it would be closer for the Chicago crew but further for the Madison folks - and Stan, it's a stone's throw from Potawatomi


Where is this cigar bar near Potowatomi? Do you know the name of it? Thanks  I won't make it to this months herf. Had some pretty big surgeries this week and my head is still pretty messed up and bruised from everything they did.


----------



## King James

Rob, what new cigar bar are you talking about? And any probs with minors getting in? May have to look into if we get bothered at Prime as has been suggested might happen.


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> Rob, what new cigar bar are you talking about? And any probs with minors getting in? May have to look into if we get bothered at Prime as has been suggested might happen.


minors?  are aging backwards


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> minors?  are aging backwards


still only 20... same w/ sir tony. cept I look >21 and Tony looks about 17 if he shaves :r


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> still only 20... same w/ sir tony. cept I look >21 and Tony looks about 17 if he shaves :r


:r:r true but I would put him at 15


----------



## stashu

Did someone say Potawatomi?


----------



## RenoB

King James said:


> Rob, what new cigar bar are you talking about? And any probs with minors getting in? May have to look into if we get bothered at Prime as has been suggested might happen.


Havana Lounge and Cigar

Don't think there would be a problem if you don't try to order drinks :2

Very nice lounge with large seating areas around herf size stinkies. Felt welcome even tho I didn't visit the humi until after my second smoke. It's kinda like a bar with a walk in humi.


----------



## BigVito

RenoB said:


> Havana Lounge and Cigar
> 
> Don't think there would be a problem if you don't try to order drinks :2
> 
> Very nice lounge with large seating areas around herf size stinkies. Felt welcome even tho I didn't visit the humi until after my second smoke. It's kinda like a bar with a walk in humi.


:gn:gn


----------



## Jbailey

What time does everyone plan on getting there?


----------



## BigVito

Jbailey said:


> What time does everyone plan on getting there?


that I wonder too

Queen James
Sir Tony
Jbailey
M1903A1
BigVito
RenoB (for a few hours anyway)


----------



## King James

somebody said getting there at 1ish? anybody going to be there earlier?


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> somebody said getting there at 1ish? anybody going to be there earlier?


you and SirTony?


----------



## M1903A1

I can aim for earlier...may need to do some advance planning since I've not been to this one before. So, I may or may not be there before 1.


----------



## Jbailey

Looking at meeting gvarsity in madison around noon for a smoke. Shooting for 2-3ish by the time I would roll into Prime.


----------



## King James

So earliest guys going about one? I'll give you a ring Rob if you don't see this.... otherwise see everyone in a few hours


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> So earliest guys going about one? I'll give you a ring Rob if you don't see this.... otherwise see everyone in a few hours


see ya then:ss


----------



## Sir Tony

See you brothers later!


----------



## icehog3

Have an awesome time guys! I will miss ya! :tu :ss


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Have an awesome time guys! I will miss ya! :tu :ss


I'm still loading up my truck, are tickets available? Seriously have a fun games and I will plot something against you  Wish you could've made it.


----------



## BigVito

lost my five finger bags  assembling now.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Have an awesome time guys! I will miss ya! :tu :ss


wish ya could make it Tom. We shall herf soon though. The GF may come by to have a cigar or two. See you fellas in a bit


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> wish ya could make it Tom. We shall herf soon though. The GF may come by to have a cigar or two. See you fellas in a bit


Soon :ss


----------



## Sir Tony

Had great time today brothers! Thank you for the company, sticks, pizza and drinks, I truly appreciate it brothers!

Thanks!


----------



## BigVito

Sir Tony said:


> Had great time today brothers! Thank you for the company, sticks, pizza and drinks, I truly appreciate it brothers!
> 
> Thanks!


+1, great to see everyone again, lotsa fun :ss


----------



## RenoB

Good time, for sure! Great seein' ya Perry and thanks for the hit, you win 

Scott, thanks for the informative read and movie recommendation. Jim, thanks for inviting the "future trophy wife", she's a keeper :tu Dave, it's good having you as part of the crew, I look forward to that stellar smoke. Sir Tony, lookin' forward to that kraut this summer.

And finally, DonWeb - glad ya made it, we've missed you. Thanks for everything, especially the comaraderie!


----------



## M1903A1

Good time, indeed!

Thanks to all for attending, for the sticks, the soda and pizza, and most of all for the cameraderie! And I hope you guys enjoy the books!! :tu :ss

(See what ya missed Tom! )


----------



## Sir Tony

M1903A1 said:


> Good time, indeed!
> 
> Thanks to all for attending, for the sticks, the soda and pizza, and most of all for the cameraderie! And I hope you guys enjoy the books!! :tu :ss
> 
> (See what ya missed Tom! )


Thank you for the book man, really nice of you to do that for everyone, truly appreciated.


----------



## BigVito

I was there and never got a book :r


----------



## Jbailey

BigVito said:


> I was there and never got a book :r


You can read? 

Had a great time at the mob herf, made it home safe around 3am.

Now I sleep!


----------



## icehog3

M1903A1 said:


> Good time, indeed!
> 
> Thanks to all for attending, for the sticks, the soda and pizza, and most of all for the cameraderie! And I hope you guys enjoy the books!! :tu :ss
> 
> (See what ya missed Tom! )


Glad you all had a great time, I missed y'all! Hockey is the only good reason for me to miss a herf, but I shouldn't have any playoff games for the April MoB, so I look forward to seeing you all then! :tu


----------



## stashu

Sounds like you all had a good time. Sorry I couldn't make it up there.

What "books" are you talking about? Scott always seems to have a bag with some kind of "surprise" in it.

Anyone take any pics?


----------



## DonWeb

The MoB meeting was called to order at Prime Cigars at 1:00pm with those present.

Topics presented and discussed included; 
Future herf sites (discussion by All)
The correct pronunciation of "sparnfarkel" (presented by RenoB)
The correct pronunciation of "Cabaiguan" (presented by RenoB) 
Attending a Florida Mega-MoB (presented by JBailey) 
The importance of olfactory in cigar tasting (presented by KingJames)
How to discern the age of cigars (discussion by All)
How to discern the age of select magazines (presented by SirTony)
Methods of interdimensional storage (presented by M1903A1)
Select readings from ClubStogie (presented by BigVito)
Don't Touch That Cigar! (presented by DonWeb)
Proper interpretation of blood splatter (special guest speaker QueenJames)

Meeting was adjourned at 6:30pm

Special Notes:
_Door prizes were supplied by everyone present (for everyone present)
Orange Whips were not available.
Luncheon was provided by Mama Mia's_


----------



## icehog3

DonWeb said:


> Orange Whips were not available.


No Orange Whip?
No Orange Whip?
No Orange Whip?

No three Orange Whips, please!

Thanks for the minutes, Tony!


----------



## Twill413

mmmmm... Mama Mia's garlic bread. Now that is herf food! See you guys in April.


----------



## M1903A1

BigVito said:


> I was there and never got a book :r


Hey, I put a pile of 'em out on the table...ya snoozes, ya loozes!

Seriously, remind me before the next one...I think I have one left.


----------



## M1903A1

DonWeb said:


> The MoB meeting was called to order at Prime Cigars at 1:00pm with those present.
> 
> Topics presented and discussed included;
> Methods of interdimensional storage (presented by M1903A1)


----------



## Jbailey

Who's cigar is this?


----------



## DonWeb

DonWeb said:


> [*]Methods of interdimensional storage (presented by M1903A1)
> [/LIST]





M1903A1 said:


>


there is no way you could keep pulling so much stuff from that can-o-dor; unless you were reaching into another dimension.:tu


----------



## BigVito

M1903A1 said:


> Hey, I put a pile of 'em out on the table...ya snoozes, ya loozes!
> 
> Seriously, remind me before the next one...I think I have one left.


dazed and snoozing. my next one won't be until June or July


----------



## King James

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=143008

Sam has hopped aboard!


----------



## Queen James

Nice meeting you all yesterday! Anytime you need blood splatter analyzed, you know who to call!


----------



## BigVito

pics :tu


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> pics :tu


will get them up later tonight :ss


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> will get them up later tonight :ss


:gn its already 5:ss


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> :gn its already 5:ss


bite me! haha. I'm over by the parents right now so don't have the camera with me


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> bite me! haha. I'm over by the parents right now so don't have the camera with me


Sam lives with your parents?


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> Sam lives with your parents?


nope, we are both here for dinner. Went shopping with my mom today


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> nope, we are both here for dinner. Went shopping with my mom today


prime rib?


----------



## King James

internet is sucking. Pics tomorrow


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> King James is sucking. Pics tomorrow


:hn


----------



## Sir Tony

Time to call Time Warner again...


----------



## King James

Sir Tony said:


> Time to call Time Warner again...


screw time warner.... so sick of them. You can call them this time tho, I do it too often


----------



## King James

Hey so are we really considering the pig roast? (For those not at the MoB herf we discussed who roasted a better big, South Florida guys or PA guys. Sir Tony claims PA does and then it turns into Tony and I are going to host a herf at our place and roast an entire pig)


----------



## Queen James

Are you guys really fighting about who's calling time warner in a forum? coughLAMEcough. I'll see where you can get that pig and you can start practicing  Unless you were planning on giving the pigs on a stick a whirl...in which case you'll have to raid a high school. haha


----------



## Twill413

King James said:


> Hey so are we really considering the pig roast? (For those not at the MoB herf we discussed who roasted a better big, South Florida guys or PA guys. Sir Tony claims PA does and then it turns into Tony and I are going to host a herf at our place and roast an entire pig)


Well unless you guys are gonna:

A) dig a really big hole in the yard to make a BBQ pit (call diggers hotline first) or

B) Invest in a big ass BBQ/pig roaster ($$$)

This may have to be a catered event. I think this could be done, but you would have to start working on it soon as these tend to book up pretty quickly. I think everyone would be willing to pitch in on that, but I am just assuming. I know I would so long as it is after school when I will finally have weekends free.


----------



## BigVito

Twill413 said:


> Well unless you guys are gonna:
> 
> A) dig a really big hole in the yard to make a BBQ pit (call diggers hotline first) or
> 
> B) Invest in a big ass BBQ/pig roaster ($$$)
> 
> This may have to be a catered event. I think this could be done, but you would have to start working on it soon as these tend to book up pretty quickly. I think everyone would be willing to pitch in on that, but I am just assuming. I know I would so long as it is after school when I will finally have weekends free.


Catering: I wonder if Florida caters :r


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> Catering: I wonder if Florida caters :r


good idea!


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> good idea!


lets hope they do


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> lets hope they do


I am sure if you pay for their gas, hotel and food, they would be happy to.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> I am sure if you pay for their gas, hotel and food, they would be happy to.


Correction. If King James pays for it :tu


----------



## King James

Okay Here are the pics!


----------



## Queen James

What a good looking group. Everybody just looks so happy. I just noticed the shadow my face is casting on Jim's shirt...creepy:hn


----------



## pnoon

Queen James said:


> What a good looking group. Everybody just looks so happy. I just noticed the shadow my face is casting on Jim's shirt...creepy:hn


You definitely lend some beauty to that motley looking crew.


----------



## Twill413

pnoon said:


> You definitely lend some beauty to that motley looking crew.


:tpd:

Indiana Jones really let himself go.

 JK Rob


----------



## Queen James

hahaha you guys be nice. Maybe he's a very enthusiastic Indiana Jones! Don't worry Rob I'm quite fond of the hat!!


----------



## Seanohue

I officially announce my plan to attend the April MoB 4 weeks early


----------



## Twill413

Queen James said:


> Don't worry Rob I'm quite fond of the hat!!


So is Decesaro :r

I am kidding...couldn't be prouder to call myself a member of that group. No matter what they smell like. :tu


----------



## BigVito

Twill413 said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Indiana Jones really let himself go.
> 
> JK Rob


:r:r TFF I was think Indiana Jones through out the herf


----------



## King James

Twill413 said:


> So is Decesaro :r


haha! although I don't think that is his hat, Brings back funny memories. He kinda fell off the face of the earth it seems though


----------



## Twill413

Why must I spread some RG around before giving it to most of the MoBsters again? O yea, cuz you guys Pwn the competition.


----------



## RenoB

Queen James said:


> hahaha you guys be nice. Maybe he's a very enthusiastic Indiana Jones! Don't worry Rob I'm quite fond of the hat!!


I am too, thanks for the support Sam!



King James said:


> haha! although I don't think that is his hat, Brings back funny memories. He kinda fell off the face of the earth it seems though


It's not. But I told him last time I saw him (last summer at SummerFest) that since he failed to show and claim his hat, it was mine to keep - you'll likely see me wear it during the warmer months :tu


----------



## RenoB

Seanohue said:


> I officially announce my plan to attend the April MoB 4 weeks early


 April 12, 1PM, Chicago, place to be determined - probably Cigar King :ss


----------



## King James

RenoB said:


> I am too, thanks for the support Sam!
> 
> It's not. But I told him last time I saw him (last summer at SummerFest) that since he failed to show and claim his hat, it was mine to keep - you'll likely see me wear it during the warmer months :tu


Might have to get me a hat like his, just so I can be cool like Min Ron Rob

And Rob, what time we going to meet @ the park n ride? It has been awhile but I think usually about 12?


----------



## Puffy69

:r for a hot minute there, i thought james changed his name or Tony found a way too then realized he has a girl..Whos the goofy dude with the big ass cowboy hat?:r j/k....looks like fun, wish i was there..


----------



## DonWeb

Rock Star said:


> :r for a hot minute there, i thought james changed his name or Tony found a way too then realized he has a girl..Whos the goofy dude with the big ass cowboy hat?:r j/k....looks like fun, wish i was there..





Rock Star said:


> i get no calls from you guys anymore..


We miss you whenever we herf.... and we remember you. But, we do call - and hang up real quick!


----------



## King James

Rock Star said:


> :r for a hot minute there, i thought james changed his name or Tony found a way too then realized he has a girl..Whos the goofy dude with the big ass cowboy hat?:r j/k....looks like fun, wish i was there..


Yo! you ganna come out for the brewer herf this year? :tu


----------



## tchariya

baaah! I miss you monkeys!!!! I'm officially *planning* to attend the April Herf.


----------



## tchariya

King James said:


> Yo! you ganna come out for the brewer herf this year? :tu


Hell yeah! That has to be my #2 favorite Herf setting.
But...we could also sit outside Wrigley field (before they sell the namesake, or even US Cellular)...who cares the location....the food and smokes and fun and lets not forget all the Gorillas there!


----------



## icehog3

tchariya said:


> Hell yeah! That has to be my #2 favorite Herf setting.
> But...we could also sit outside Wrigley field (before they sell the namesake, or even US Cellular)...who cares the location....the food and smokes and fun and lets not forget all the Gorillas there!


Did Cellular prohibit tailgating after the game starts, I thought that was their new rule...or maybe it was tailgating altogether there, I have to look it up.

Than, where the heck do you tailgate at Wrigley? Set up a grill, etc....I don' think there is any place close to do it.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Did Cellular prohibit tailgating after the game starts, I thought that was their new rule...or maybe it was tailgating altogether there, I have to look it up.
> 
> Than, where the heck do you tailgate at Wrigley? Set up a grill, etc....I don' think there is any place close to do it.


can you smoke while tailgating down there?


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> can you smoke while tailgating down there?


That's the point...there is no where to tailgate at Wrigley.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> That's the point...there is no where to tailgate at Wrigley.


never been there. where else is there?


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> never been there. where else is there?


In Chicago? Pretty much no where since the smoking ban. B&M or a backyard when it is sunny and warm.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> In Chicago? Pretty much no where since the smoking ban. B&M or a backyard when it is sunny and warm.


that sucks. and is what I feared. :hn


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> that sucks. and is what I feared. :hn


No biggie, we will herf in Wisconsin.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> No biggie, we will herf in Wisconsin.


:tu sounds like a good plan. I eventually will too.


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> :tu sounds like a good plan. I eventually will too.


Here's to the speediest of recoveries ever, Brother. :al


----------



## RenoB

not much better in WI. Sitting in a hotel room in the Dells right now smoking one. My colleagues are at a team building affair in a bowling alley that is smoke free, I chose not to stay. I refuse to patronize an establishment that chooses to be smoke free.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Here's to the speediest of recoveries ever, Brother. :al


thank you. I wish I could hit the FF button. :r


----------



## BigVito

RenoB said:


> not much better in WI. Sitting in a hotel room in the Dells right now smoking one. My colleagues are at a team building affair in a bowling alley that is smoke free, I chose not to stay. I refuse to patronize an establishment that chooses to be smoke free.


so much for the bowling alley smoking. :hn


----------



## Twill413

RenoB said:


> not much better in WI. Sitting in a hotel room in the Dells right now smoking one. My colleagues are at a team building affair in a bowling alley that is smoke free, I chose not to stay. I refuse to patronize an establishment that chooses to be smoke free.


No funky bowling for you? At least you have internet access? Laptop or touch?


----------



## BigVito

Twill413 said:


> No funky bowling for you? At least you have internet access? Laptop or touch?


 had to read that twice :r


----------



## Savvy

I'm going to be down in Milwaukee for a wedding the first weekend of May--I'm also coming down for a bachelor party sometime in April, but I'm not entirely sure of when it is off the top of my head. However, if I figure out everything thats going on the weekend of the wedding maybe I can get together with a few of you MoB guys that weekend before I head home. I kind of wish I never moved from the suburbs of Milwaukee. I'd be going to these MoB herfs as often as I could if I were still down there.

I'll fill you guys in with more details as the weekend of the wedding gets closer, I know you guys are having a MoB herf the next weekend, so it might be a little busy for you guys to do something two weekends in a row, but since I'm headed down that way I figured I'd let you guys know. I'm going to try to make the Brewer herf this year--I wanted to last year, but my mom wasn't too fond of the idea. This year, if the date works out for me, I'm making the drive :tu.


I'm determined to make it to a MoB herf one of these days haha


----------



## RenoB

Twill413 said:


> No funky bowling for you? At least you have internet access? Laptop or touch?


nope. Touch, and it ain't easy!


----------



## Twill413

Savvy said:


> I'm going to try to make the Brewer herf this year--I wanted to last year, but my mom wasn't too fond of the idea. This year, if the date works out for me, I'm making the drive :tu.
> 
> I'm determined to make it to a MoB herf one of these days haha


I am too :r. Definitely shoot me a PM or post in this thread as the date draws closer. I will do whatever I can to meet up with you.



RenoB said:


> nope. Touch, and it ain't easy!


Cuz you got those big 'ol sausage fingas!


----------



## DonWeb

Twill413 said:


> I am too :r. Definitely shoot me a PM or post in this thread as the date draws closer. I will do whatever I can to meet up with you.


name the date when yit gets close.


Twill413 said:


> Cuz you got those big 'ol sausage fingas!


true... but he has very soft hands.


----------



## M1903A1

icehog3 said:


> That's the point...there is no where to tailgate at Wrigley.


Not even on a side street? 

(You can tell how often I've been to Wrigley!!!)


----------



## Jbailey

DonWeb said:


> true... but he has very soft hands.


:r

Thanks Rob for that Romeo, smoked it tonight!

Fantastic!!!


----------



## icehog3

M1903A1 said:


> Not even on a side street?
> 
> (You can tell how often I've been to Wrigley!!!)


Only if the people who's lawn we are on don't call the cops! :r


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Only if the people who's lawn we are on don't call the cops! :r


:r call the cops? you are already there.


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> :r call the cops? you are already there.


OK, fire up the Weber! :r


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> OK, fire up the Weber! :r


were here on official police business :r


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> were here on official police business :r


Investigating the Big Bratwurst Caper of 2008!


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Investigating the Big Bratwurst Caper of 2008!


:r only in the MoB :r


----------



## M1903A1

Hmm...how about under the "L"? Is that considered trespassing?


----------



## Sir Tony

M1903A1 said:


> Hmm...how about under the "L"? Is that considered trespassing?


Straight up gangsta... That's how we roll.


----------



## icehog3

Sir Tony said:


> Straight up gangsta... That's how we roll.


Yeah, you're so "street", Tony.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Yeah, you're so "street", Tony.


ahahahahahaha


----------



## icehog3

FYI, I got a call from Perry's family tonight (a message, actually, I was in the rink), and they said his surgery was successful and he is already feeling less pain. Great news, I thought I would share!


----------



## Ron1YY

icehog3 said:


> FYI, I got a call from Perry's family tonight (a message, actually, I was in the rink), and they said his surgery was successful and he is already feeling less pain. Great news, I thought I would share!


That is Great News!!!! Thanks Tom

Ron


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> FYI, I got a call from Perry's family tonight (a message, actually, I was in the rink), and they said his surgery was successful and he is already feeling less pain. Great news, I thought I would share!


great to hear!


----------



## RenoB

Most excellent! Thanks for the update Tom. Hoping this does the trick for him :tu


----------



## DonWeb

icehog3 said:


> they said his surgery was successful and he is already feeling less pain.


This IS great news! Thanks.


----------



## Jbailey

Very good news Tom thanks!


----------



## M1903A1

:tu :ss :tu :ss :tu :ss


----------



## Twill413

:bl:bl GET WELL SOON PERRY! :bl:bl

Glad to hear that he is already feeling less pain.


----------



## Seanohue

Thanks for the update Tom :tu


----------



## BigVito

Thank you Tom :tu I am home now feling pretty good. no more leg pain. according to the surgeon it sounded like the nerve was wrapped around the disc. they have me on OxyContin 12hours (20mg) and percs for breakthrough pain (5mg)


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> Thank you Tom :tu I am home now feling pretty good. no more leg pain. according to the surgeon it sounded like the nerve was wrapped around the disc. they have me on OxyContin 12hours (20mg) and percs for breakthrough pain (5mg)


Hopefully your quality of life will improve 100% now, and we can hit all them there MoB Herfs! Give me a buzz when you feel up to it.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Hopefully your quality of life will improve 100% now, and we can hit all them there MoB Herfs! Give me a buzz when you feel up to it.


phone is a charger, but I still got a buzz


----------



## Puffy69

glad your feeling better bro...

James- im hoping to make the herf..when is it?


----------



## BigVito

thanks Freddy


----------



## icehog3

Rock Star said:


> glad your feeling better bro...
> 
> James- im hoping to make the herf..when is it?


Gotta pick a Brewer's game, hopefully with lots of advance notice so we can make it a tailgate/Buckhead Herf!


----------



## BigVito

here go again with the Buckhead


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> here go again with the Buckhead


Don't knock it 'til you've been there...the place is freakin' outrageous!


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> Gotta pick a Brewer's game, hopefully with lots of advance notice so we can make it a tailgate/Buckhead Herf!


I am in. Period. I will also go to Buckhead's. Hopefully I will be working full time in my chosen profession so I can afford a taxi home if need be. I am very excite about this already.


----------



## King James

brewer herf will most likely be in July again Freddy


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Don't knock it 'til you've been there...the place is freakin' outrageous!


you know me Bro, :r Depends on how I am, If its July I should be good to go.


----------



## Savvy

icehog3 said:


> Gotta pick a Brewer's game, hopefully with lots of advance notice so we can make it a tailgate/Buckhead Herf!


Just waiting for the date, so I know when I have to take a vacation this summer :tu

Also would head over to Buckethead's if thats where the herf is headed. I'm going all out if I'm heading down for a MoB herf.


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> brewer herf will most likely be in July again Freddy


Might I suggest July 12th Vs. Cincinnati? I will be out of town for the home game on the 26th.


----------



## King James

me and sir tony are the only ones to not be able to go to buckheads again haha. Maybe I'll have a fake by then. Tom, need to hit up the evidence room or something for a fake for me haha!


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Might I suggest July 12th Vs. Cincinnati? I will be out of town for the home game on the 26th.


you want tickets? July 12th should work, that 4 months away.


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> me and sir tony are the only ones to not be able to go to buckheads again haha. Maybe I'll have a fake by then. Tom, need to hit up the evidence room or something for a fake for me haha!


what about Sam:r:r:r


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> Might I suggest July 12th Vs. Cincinnati? I will be out of town for the home game on the 26th.


Saturday game would be perfect. Tickets or not, that is the question. I say not and let's bring a radio. So long as Scott brings mojito fixins again.


----------



## icehog3

Savvy said:


> Just waiting for the date, so I know when I have to take a vacation this summer :tu
> 
> Also would head over to Buckethead's if thats where the herf is headed. I'm going all out if I'm heading down for a MoB herf.


You won't be sorry, one of the best herfs of the summer! :tu



King James said:


> me and sir tony are the only ones to not be able to go to buckheads again haha. Maybe I'll have a fake by then. Tom, need to hit up the evidence room or something for a fake for me haha!


OK....can you make like a 5'6 redheaded asian girl?


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> You won't be sorry, one of the best herfs of the summer! :tu
> 
> OK....can you make like a 5'6 redheaded asian girl?


tony can if he dyed his hair.....


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> Saturday game would be perfect. Tickets or not, that is the question. I say not and let's bring a radio. So long as Scott brings mojito fixins again.


You know me, Tony...I will be in the lot until they boot us out!


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> You know me, Tony...I will be in the lot until they boot us out!


at the last mob herf we decided we were going to do no tickets again. Went well last year and ppl want to smoke and eat and drink the whole time anyways


----------



## M1903A1

Twill413 said:


> Saturday game would be perfect. Tickets or not, that is the question. I say not and let's bring a radio. So long as Scott brings mojito fixins again.


Not a problem...long as somebody else does the assemblin' again!!! :al


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> at the last mob herf we decided we were going to do no tickets again. Went well last year and ppl want to smoke and eat and drink the whole time anyways


So what about July 12th?


----------



## BigVito

Twill413 said:


> Saturday game would be perfect. Tickets or not, that is the question. I say not and let's bring a radio. So long as Scott brings mojito fixins again.


lets hope Scott parks closer though.


----------



## Twill413

BigVito said:


> lets hope Scott parks closer though.


:tpd:

That was a Looooooong walk. I can pencil in July 12 right now. Works for me.


----------



## M1903A1

King James said:


> at the last mob herf we decided we were going to do no tickets again. Went well last year and ppl want to smoke and eat and drink the whole time anyways


What else is there to do at Miller Park???


----------



## BigVito

I don't have a pencil.


----------



## BigVito

M1903A1 said:


> What else is there to do at Miller Park???


walk


----------



## Twill413

BigVito said:


> I don't have a pencil.


PM me your addy


----------



## M1903A1

Twill413 said:


> :tpd:
> 
> That was a Looooooong walk.


Times...three, was it? (Once to find you guys, once for the mojito kit, and once to go back and get the mint leaves I forgot?)


----------



## BigVito

Twill413 said:


> PM me your addy


:r:r :chk


----------



## icehog3

July 12th SWEEET!

Scott, we will have to car-pool! :r

Perry...get a frickin' pen, then. :r


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> July 12th SWEEET!
> 
> Scott, we will have to car-pool! :r
> 
> Perry...get a frickin' pen, then. :r


:r:r:r:r you want to walk too?

I'll mark it on my trusty pc


----------



## M1903A1

BigVito said:


> walk


That's called makin' room for food and mojitos.


----------



## BigVito

M1903A1 said:


> That's called makin' room for food and mojitos.


:r plenty of room


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> :r:r:r:r you want to walk too?


Not bloody likely. :2 :r


----------



## Jbailey

This is slightly possible. All I got to do is drive back to Michigan that night so I can fly out Sunday to some small island called Oahu.


----------



## Twill413

Jbailey said:


> This is slightly possible. All I got to do is drive back to Michigan that night so I can fly out Sunday to some small island called Oahu.


That's no small island...that's the BIG ISLAND!


----------



## icehog3

Jbailey said:


> This is slightly possible. All I got to do is drive back to Michigan that night so I can fly out Sunday to some small island called Oahu.


Hope we can tempt you into making the pre-trip trip Dave!


----------



## BigVito

owhocareswho


----------



## Jbailey

icehog3 said:


> Hope we can tempt you into making the pre-trip trip Dave!


Trust me I want to be able to make the Brewer Mob Herf!


----------



## Jbailey

BigVito said:


> owhocareswho


Did your space bar break Perry?:


----------



## BigVito

Jbailey said:


> Did your space bar break Perry?:


:r space, the final frontier


----------



## Twill413

BigVito said:


> owhocareswho





BigVito said:


> :r space, the final frontier


Perry's posts can pretty much be ignored for the next few weeks. He is heavily medicated...


----------



## icehog3

Jbailey said:


> Did your space bar break Perry?:


No, that's his brain. :r

Planning is the first phase of successful execution, Dave. :tu


----------



## BigVito

Twill413 said:


> Perry's posts can pretty much be ignored for the next few weeks. He is heavily medicated...


:r enjoy it while I can


----------



## M1903A1

icehog3 said:


> Planning is the first phase of successful execution, Dave. :tu


Where's the fun in that???????


----------



## icehog3

M1903A1 said:


> Where's the fun in that???????


Sorry, I almost forgot, Mr. Olympic Walking Champion. :r


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Sorry, I almost forgot, Mr. Olympic Walking Champion. :r


:r:r that was hilarious that night. but th mojitos were :dr:dr


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> :r:r that was hilarious that night. but th mojitos were :dr:dr


I will be sure there are no weddings and no work this time so I can stay later :tu


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> I will be sure there are no weddings and no work this time so I can stay later :tu


If anyone plans on getting married on July 12th, we will talk them out of it.

On second thought, if anyone plans on getting married on any date, we will talk them out of it. :r


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> If anyone plans on getting married on July 12th, we will talk them out of it.
> 
> On second thought, if anyone plans on getting married on any date, we will talk them out of it. :r


:r:r Jimmy and Sammy


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> :r:r Jimmy and Sammy


dont give her any ideas


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> dont give her any ideas


too late she wants a Brewers herf wedding, ******* style :r


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> dont give her any ideas


She reads this Forum, Dufus! :r


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> She reads this Forum, Dufus! :r


he really is bright:r


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> he really is bright:r


That made me laugh out loud...I almost snorted. :r


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> he really is bright:r


i r in kollij


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> i r in kollij


:r I see its payingoff


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> That made me laugh out loud...I almost snorted. :r


I'd be in stitches :r


----------



## DonWeb

King James said:


> me and sir tony are the only ones to not be able to go to buckheads again haha. Maybe I'll have a fake by then. Tom, need to hit up the evidence room or something for a fake for me haha!


Well he does have that one ID, but your name will be "McLovin"



BigVito said:


> he really is bright:r


Glad to see you're up and at em. Did you get that humor infusion while you were there?


----------



## BigVito

DonWeb said:


> Well he does have that one ID., but your name will be "McLovin"
> 
> Gald to see you're up and at em. Did you get that humor infusion while you were there?


:r I was knocked out. they may have snuck it in


----------



## RenoB

dang, I missed some good banter in here last night.

Perry sounds in good spirits, if not high as a kite LOL

July 12 sounds great Tom, you gonna post a thread Jim?


----------



## icehog3

RenoB said:


> dang, I missed some good banter in here last night.
> 
> Perry sounds in good spirits, if not high as a kite LOL
> 
> July 12 sounds great Tom, you gonna post a thread Jim?


We will take over the parking lot, by force if necessary!


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> On second thought, if anyone plans on getting married on any date, we will talk them out of it. :r


Hey Smartash! I am getting married in August. I do have to get her to a MoB herf in order to get group approval before it is official though right?



RenoB said:


> dang, I missed some good banter in here last night.
> 
> Perry sounds in good spirits, if not high as a kite LOL
> 
> July 12 sounds great Tom, you gonna post a thread Jim?


You check your PMs lately?


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> Hey Smartash! I am getting married in August. I do have to get her to a MoB herf in order to get group approval before it is official though right?


Approval? 4 hours with me, Jimmy and Perry might send her running for her life, wondering how you could have picked friends of such notorious reputation and ill temper! :r

J/K Tony....would love to meet her.


----------



## RenoB

icehog3 said:


> We will take over the parking lot, by force if necessary!


Naw, just have to get there Xtra early 

And this is a great herf for the ladies Tony, and Sam!!!

Now I feel like I've got something to really look forward to again - just a kind of empty feeling after MMH III, ya know?


----------



## icehog3

RenoB said:


> Naw, just have to get there Xtra early
> 
> And this is a great herf for the ladies Tony, and Sam!!!
> 
> Now I feel like I've got something to really look forward to again - just a kind of empty feeling after MMH III, ya know?


Tony is a lady???

 :r


----------



## King James

July 12th? I will ask Sam and family if anything is going that day cuz without Sam I wouldn't remember any days. But if all checks clear I will post the thread later today or tomorrow


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> July 12th? I will ask Sam and family if anything is going that day cuz without Sam I wouldn't remember any days. But if all checks clear I will post the thread later today or tomorrow


Tell your family something is going on that day.....The Brewer's Herf. Tell Mom icehog sez so.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Approval? 4 hours with me, Jimmy and Perry might send her running for her life, wondering how you could have picked friends of such notorious reputation and ill temper! :r
> 
> J/K Tony....would love to meet her.


:r 4 hours, try 4 minutes


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Tony is a lady???
> 
> :r


:r:r never really noticed.


----------



## Twill413

BigVito said:


> :r:r never really noticed.


Shirley, you wouldn't be talking about me?


----------



## BigVito

Twill413 said:


> Shirley, you wouldn't be talking about me?


:r:r


----------



## King James

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1523534#post1523534


----------



## TheEconomist

hey guys, is the next one on 4/12 in WI or IL?

and its at prime cigars?

I'm new here and trying to get to one of these! None of my friends smoke cigars (a few smoke cigs, a few smoke other stuff, but no cigars)! Meaning its time to get some new ones


----------



## DonWeb

TheEconomist said:


> hey guys, is the next one on 4/12 in WI or IL?
> 
> and its at prime cigars?
> 
> I'm new here and trying to get to one of these! None of my friends smoke cigars (a few smoke cigs, a few smoke other stuff, but no cigars)! Meaning its time to get some new ones


Keep the old friends, make some new ones.

...and the April herf is in Illinois. (location TBD)


----------



## CHRONO14

I would love to come out to one of these to meet everyone. It just seems like its always bad timing for me. Hey I just noticed I have Banannas now. Although they look more like platanos at the moment.


----------



## King James

we aren't going to prime this month?


----------



## RenoB

DonWeb said:


> Keep the old friends, make some new ones.
> 
> ...and the April herf is in Illinois. (location TBD)


:tpd:

Slated for Chicago on April 12 at 1pm. And I think it's got to be Cigar King.

Cigars & More in Libertyville is a great _little _place, convenient to both Chicago and Miwaukee. Problem is that it's little and gets crowded early. My vote is to stick with Skokie. Thoughts?


----------



## BigVito

RenoB said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Slated for Chicago on April 12 at 1pm. And I think it's got to be Cigar King.
> 
> Cigars & More in Libertyville is a great _little _place, convenient to both Chicago and Miwaukee. Problem is that it's little and gets crowded early. My vote is to stick with Skokie. Thoughts?


For now Skokie, but I will miss this herf. I hate the parking there though. but the pizza :dr:dr:dr I would like to try cigars & more once though.


----------



## King James

cigar king is my vote.... btw, check it! http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=145909


----------



## M1903A1

BigVito said:


> For now Skokie, but I will miss this herf. I hate the parking there though.


You can't find a spot in the lots out back?


----------



## BigVito

M1903A1 said:


> You can't find a spot in the lots out back?


Didn't know there was a back, next you have to show me. I parked about a block down the street.


----------



## M1903A1

BigVito said:


> Didn't know there was a back, next you have to show me. I parked about a block down the street.


Once you get to the back end of the main side lot, just keep going past the prehistoric log cabin-looking thing (like you were driving to the back of the store itself) and park over there. It's still a Skokie municipal lot. I park back there all the time.


----------



## BigVito

M1903A1 said:


> Once you get to the back end of the main side lot, just keep going past the prehistoric log cabin-looking thing (like you were driving to the back of the store itself) and park over there. It's still a Skokie municipal lot. I park back there all the time.


Sorry Scott, that didn't help. I'm post direction disabled.


----------



## icehog3

I'm down like Bozo the Clown! Can't wait too see you guys! Rob's point about Libertyville is true, too small for the likes of us during business hours. I do recommend that we do a private herf there one night when everyone can start around 5PM.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> I'm down like Bozo the Clown! Can't wait too see you guys! Rob's point about Libertyville is true, too small for the likes of us during business hours. I do recommend that we do a private herf there one night when everyone can start around 5PM.


That is a great idea Tom. If I'm good maybe June or later, or I will live it through pics


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> That is a great idea Tom. If I'm good maybe June or later, or I will live it through pics


June at the earliest, since April is Cigar King and May is Wisconsin. :tu


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> June at the earliest, since April is Cigar King and May is Wisconsin. :tu


that works for me


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> that works for me


I thought it might.


----------



## King James

i love cigar king.... and sam needs to see it


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> i love cigar king.... and sam needs to see it


You better bring her! :2


----------



## BigVito

bring me back a pizza guys


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> bring me back a pizza guys


There is better pizza to be found than the pizza near CK....when you are better, we will go.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> There is better pizza to be found than the pizza near CK....when you are better, we will go.


ok, hard to believe though. :tu


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> ok, hard to believe though. :tu


Whatever. :tg


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Whatever. :tg


:r wait till I pm King James


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> :r wait till I pm King James


Can't fight yer own battles?


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Can't fight yer own battles?


how many Generals do you see on the front line


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> how many Generals do you see on the front line


General, huh?

Napolean?


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> General, huh?
> 
> Napolean?


Napoleon blownapart:hn


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> Napoleon blownapart:hn


Goodnight, General.


----------



## BigVito

Goodnight Admiral


----------



## icehog3

"I don't know what you're talkin' about, man. How could this be a big meeting if the Orphans wasn't there?"


----------



## OSIRIS

Warriors........... Come out to play!!!!:ss


----------



## BigVito

whose going on the 12th? can out swing by my place and pick me up?


----------



## Seanohue

BigVito said:


> whose going on the 12th? can out swing by my place and pick me up?


You're coming now?!?!? Yay Perry! :bl I'll be there, but I'm coming from the opposite direction.


----------



## BigVito

Seanohue said:


> You're coming now?!?!? Yay Perry! :bl I'll be there, but I'm coming from the opposite direction.


If I can sucker someone in giving me a ride :tu


----------



## Oyin

Is anyone coming from the south? I am in Urbana and looking for some gorillas to carpool up to chi-town on the 12th.

:tu


----------



## tchariya

Oyin said:


> Is anyone coming from the south? I am in Urbana and looking for some gorillas to carpool up to chi-town on the 12th.
> 
> :tu


woooohooo!!!

I-L-L!


----------



## icehog3

I am down like Bozo the Clown! :tu


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> I am down like Bozo the Clown! :tu


----------



## Darb85

i might be goin...hmmm


----------



## King James

Saw your post Perry... sorry brotha but my car is full.


----------



## RenoB

icehog3 said:


> I am down like Bozo the Clown! :tu


And what a clown you are :r

Nearly upon us gents :mn


----------



## Scud

Is this months in Wisconsin or Illinois?


----------



## King James

Scud said:


> Is this months in Wisconsin or Illinois?


illinois


----------



## CHRONO14

I'm hoping this upcoming herf is open to us newbies:ss. I would love to come to one and see what its all about and meet some of the local gorillas and considering this is probably the closest a herf will get to actual Chicago, I think it's a great opportunity. By the way does cigar king allow alcohol? No big deal if they don't but I was thinking of dragging along my porta-herf kit (still under construction) and a bottle if they do.


----------



## icehog3

CHRONO14 said:


> I'm hoping this upcoming herf is open to us newbies:ss. I would love to come to one and see what its all about and meet some of the local gorillas and considering this is probably the closest a herf will get to actual Chicago, I think it's a great opportunity. By the way does cigar king allow alcohol? No big deal if they don't but I was thinking of dragging along my porta-herf kit (still under construction) and a bottle if they do.


Newbies are welcome....unfortunately, alcohol is not. Too bad, I would love to have some good sipping rum or tequila when hanging with the MoBsters.


----------



## CHRONO14

icehog3 said:


> Newbies are welcome....unfortunately, alcohol is not. Too bad, I would love to have some good sipping rum or tequila when hanging with the MoBsters.


Really weird I was just checking out cigar kings web site and they were advertising some BBQ event on the 9th where you could BYOB. What kind of rum do you use for sipping. Any that I've tried have been a little harsh for me, but I do love my rum.


----------



## icehog3

CHRONO14 said:


> Really weird I was just checking out cigar kings web site and they were advertising some BBQ event on the 9th where you could BYOB. What kind of rum do you use for sipping. Any that I've tried have been a little harsh for me, but I do love my rum.


That is the Cigar King in Scottsdale, AZ, not Skokie. They may have different laws in AZ.

I am a big fan of Centenario Rum for sipping, as well as Havana Club. Unfortunately, neither is available locally.


----------



## King James

Had a nice 2-man herf w/ sir tony at brewers opening day... pics to come in the brewers herf thread


----------



## tchariya

Met up with illinoishoosier tonight at Naperville's Bull and Bear's CAO event. He said to put him down as a strong possibility for next weekend's CK herf!

I hope I got the herf info right for him. He is without internet for a bit.


----------



## BigVito

I'm only a maybe looking like less then 50%


----------



## M1903A1

icehog3 said:


> Newbies are welcome....unfortunately, alcohol is not. Too bad, I would love to have some good sipping rum or tequila when hanging with the MoBsters.


I see alcohol brought in all the time at CK...at our last gathering of the MoB I even brought a bottle of Ron Zacapa. I imagine the rule is to keep it discreet.


----------



## icehog3

M1903A1 said:


> I see alcohol brought in all the time at CK...at our last gathering of the MoB I even brought a bottle of Ron Zacapa. I imagine the rule is to keep it discreet.


Excellent news Scott, I stand happily corrected! :tu

I tried to recruit a new member today, hopefully Slimm (Ryan) will make it on the 12th!


----------



## CHRONO14

M1903A1 said:


> I see alcohol brought in all the time at CK...at our last gathering of the MoB I even brought a bottle of Ron Zacapa. I imagine the rule is to keep it discreet.


Great news. If I can make it I'll bring a little something. I haven't gotten around to trying Havana club yet. My sister has a bottle but hasn't opened it yet I'm hoping soon though.


----------



## Oyin

Anyone coming up from the south to this thing? Broke a$$ college kid here looking to split some gas money.. :hn


----------



## Scud

What time are y'all gonna be there?? My wife has her last Saturday doing taxes, so I might be able to be there about 1ish. Luckily, I'm on the boarder of IL/WI so it won't take long to get down there, even with taking 41 the whole way. Construction on 94 sucks right now.


----------



## CHRONO14

Hopefully 1ish but I may end up having to work some OT saturday so I'm not even sure now if I'll make it.


----------



## icehog3

I usually shoot for 2, but this time I will shoot for 1PM.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> I usually shoot for 2, but this time I will shoot for 1PM.


I guess we all will as well. 

Rob, park n ride @ noon ?


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> I guess we all will as well.
> 
> Rob, park n ride @ noon ?


Just hoping to have an extra hour to spend with my MoB family!


----------



## RenoB

King James said:


> I guess we all will as well.
> 
> Rob, park n ride @ noon ?


Yep, sounds good!

Perry, you coming? I could pick you up ~11:30

Tony, see you at the park n ride at noon?


----------



## BigVito

RenoB said:


> Yep, sounds good!
> 
> Perry, you coming? I could pick you up ~11:30
> 
> Tony, see you at the park n ride at noon?


Rob, if you can pick me up I'm in :tu
Jimmy bite me :gn


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> Rob, if you can pick me up I'm in :tu
> Jimmy bite me :gn


lol you won't let it die will ya.... I'm not making it up, you will see on herf day.. my car is actually full. Rob can attest because usually I ride with him and I'm driving down as well this time because got 3 other people
:chk:gn:bx


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> lol you won't let it die will ya.... I'm not making it up, you will see on herf day.. my car is actually full. Rob can attest because usually I ride with him and I'm driving down as well this time because got 3 other people
> :chk:gn:bx


when did you become popular?


----------



## DonWeb

RenoB said:


> Yep, sounds good!
> 
> Perry, you coming? I could pick you up ~11:30
> 
> Tony, see you at the park n ride at noon?


I'm in! If you're picking up Vito - I'll meetcha at the park-n-ride. If not, we'll get him down there one way or another.

Even if we have to strap him onto Jimmy's hood.


----------



## King James

I guess I will start a list for this Saturday

*Attendees:*
King James
Queen James
Sir Tony
Seanohue
Icehog
DonWeb
RenoB
Vito

Any1 else that is making it for sure add your name  Heck, add yourself if you are a maybe too


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> I guess I will start a list for this Saturday
> 
> *Attendees:*
> Seanohue
> Queen James
> Sir Tony
> King James
> Icehog
> DonWeb
> RenoB
> Vito
> 
> Any1 else that is making it for sure add your name  Heck, add yourself if you are a maybe too


:tu


----------



## BigVito

DonWeb said:


> I'm in! If you're picking up Vito - I'll meetcha at the park-n-ride. If not, we'll get him down there one way or another.
> 
> Even if we have to strap him onto Jimmy's hood.


nice try Tony, his car is full  I don't remember saying my truck was full when he left his empty water bottle in it.


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> nice try Tony, his car is full  I don't remember saying my truck was full when he left his empty water bottle in it.


in a scion tC having me, sam, tony, sean.... Unless I toss ya in the trunk me thinks you are better off riding w/ Rob


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> in a scion tC having me, sam, tony, sean.... Unless I toss ya in the trunk me thinks you are better off riding w/ Rob


poor Sean 
Sean you wanna ride with Rob too? :r:r

I will set the record strait truck has a recall. who knows when it will be available. stupid dealer.

back to Jimmy I will remember this


----------



## tchariya

*Attendees:*
King James
Queen James
Sir Tony
Seanohue
Icehog
DonWeb
RenoB
Vito
tchariya
illinoishoosier (most likely) ...guys PM him and bug him!


----------



## BigVito

tchariya said:


> *Attendees:*
> King James
> Queen James
> Sir Tony
> Seanohue
> Icehog
> DonWeb
> RenoB
> Vito
> tchariya
> illinoishoosier (most likely) ...guys PM him and bug him!


you mixed up the order:r


----------



## CHRONO14

*Attendees:*
King James
Queen James
Sir Tony
Seanohue
Icehog
DonWeb
RenoB
Vito
tchariya
illinoishoosier (most likely) ...guys PM him and bug him!
CHRONO14 (I'm a most likely as long as I don't end up working this weekend.)


----------



## BigVito

is CK big enough


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> is CK big enough


We'll make due.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> We'll make due.


maybe a herf on the sidewalk, we just move the chairs outside? 
I have an item for you


----------



## tchariya

BigVito said:


> maybe a herf on the sidewalk, we just move the chairs outside?
> I have an item for you


We have to be careful of the smoking ban law and its wording. It does mention about no smoking within 15' of a door to the public...or some BS like that.

I can't wait til Illinois votes to have the ability to recall elected officials! I know it doesn't repeal the smoking law......


----------



## BigVito

tchariya said:


> We have to be careful of the smoking ban law and its wording. It does mention about no smoking within 15' of a door to the public...or some BS like that.
> 
> I can't wait til Illinois votes to have the ability to recall elected officials! I know it doesn't repeal the smoking law......


:hn scrap my idea. now I can't smoke near a door?


----------



## King James

I think its big enough... not sure if we can get 11 chairs, but doubt they will turn away the business


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> I think its big enough... not sure if we can get 11 chairs, but doubt they will turn away the business


this bum needs a chair :hn


----------



## tchariya

BigVito said:


> this bum needs a chair :hn


bring our own chairs?!


----------



## BigVito

tchariya said:


> bring our own chairs?!


no lifting, bending or twisting :hn


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> this bum needs a chair :hn


They have a bunch of cheap chairs stacked against a wall if the leather ones are all filled up. We will be good.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> They have a bunch of cheap chairs stacked against a wall if the leather ones are all filled up. We will be good.


:tu great news, I don't need a fancy chair, I can't stand long without my back stiffening up. walking no problem. cheap chairs are good chairs.


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> :tu great news, I don't need a fancy chair, I can't stand long without my back stiffening up. walking no problem. cheap chairs are good chairs.


If we get a good one, you got first dibs.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> If we get a good one, you got first dibs.


Thank you brother, but I don't want preferential treatment.


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> Thank you brother, but I don't want preferential treatment.


That's OK, with the leather chair comes the full Gimp outfit from Pulp Fiction.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> That's OK, with the leather chair comes the full Gimp outfit from Pulp Fiction.


I nominate Jimmy


----------



## King James

I'll take you on the ice to decide who gets a chair between you and me, Tom


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> I'll take you on the ice to decide who gets a chair between you and me, Tom


You would get it....a "wheelchair", that is.


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> I'll take you on the ice to decide who gets a chair between you and me, Tom


you go far with concrete shoes :tg


----------



## King James

2 more days!


----------



## tchariya

things to do around CK? I might have someone drop me off at CK.


----------



## chibnkr

Although I had planned to attend, my wife informed me that she made dinner reservations for my birthday at Arun's, one of the top-rated Zagat restaurants in Chicago. Baby sitter is booked. So...sorry, but I won't be able to make it. However, I'll be there "in spirit"... Tom - smoke something good for me!


----------



## King James

chibnkr said:


> Although I had planned to attend, my wife informed me that she made dinner reservations for my birthday at Arun's, one of the top-rated Zagat restaurants in Chicago. Baby sitter is booked. So...sorry, but I won't be able to make it. However, I'll be there "in spirit"... Tom - smoke something good for me!


Hope to see you at the next one down in Illinois, or if you are feeling ambitious and have the time at the one in milwaukee next month :tu :ss


----------



## icehog3

tchariya said:


> things to do around CK? I might have someone drop me off at CK.


Walk around downtown Skokie?



chibnkr said:


> Although I had planned to attend, my wife informed me that she made dinner reservations for my birthday at Arun's, one of the top-rated Zagat restaurants in Chicago. Baby sitter is booked. So...sorry, but I won't be able to make it. However, I'll be there "in spirit"... Tom - smoke something good for me!


You will be missed Mike, but I hope you enjoy the dinner.


----------



## The Professor

icehog3 said:


> Walk around downtown Skokie?


Yeah ... that'd be at the top of my "list of things to do in the Chicago burbs."  :chk


----------



## King James

The Professor said:


> Yeah ... that'd be at the top of my "list of things to do in the Chicago burbs."  :chk


Got the good pizza place we always grab one from.... haha


----------



## icehog3

The Professor said:


> Yeah ... that'd be at the top of my "list of things to do in the Chicago burbs."  :chk


He said "around CK"....the only thing around CK is downtown Skokie.

Don't make me come find you, Dokk.


----------



## The Professor

icehog3 said:


> He said "around CK"....the only thing around CK is downtown Skokie.
> 
> Don't make me come find you, Dokk.


I can only hope that you would, Admiral. :tu


----------



## icehog3

The Professor said:


> I can only hope that you would, Admiral. :tu


Right now I need to find my way back to work.....see yens tomorrow, Dokk. Salutes!!


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> I can only hope that you would, Admiral. :tu





icehog3 said:


> Right now I need to find my way back to work.....see yens tomorrow, Dokk. Salutes!!


you two get a room


----------



## Twill413

BigVito said:


> you two get a room


^

Plagiarized from Carlos in the banter thread today.


----------



## BigVito

Twill413 said:


> ^
> 
> Plagiarized from Carlos in the banter thread today.


Carlos did not pioneer the term

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/search.php?searchid=3378563


----------



## illinoishoosier

tchariya said:


> *Attendees:*
> King James
> Queen James
> Sir Tony
> Seanohue
> Icehog
> DonWeb
> RenoB
> Vito
> tchariya
> illinoishoosier (most likely) ...guys PM him and bug him!


I'm so glad no one took you up on that offer!. I will be there for my first MoB Herf prolly around 2ish.


----------



## Twill413

BigVito said:


> Carlos did not pioneer the term
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/search.php?searchid=3378563


too shay! or something like that. Wish I could see you monkeys again. Next month no doubt though.


----------



## BigVito

Twill413 said:


> too shay! or something like that. Wish I could see you monkeys again. Next month no doubt though.


Come on Tony, Jimmy has a trunk :r Sucks that you wont be able to attend this one. Maybe before I hit Fla, we can have another mini herf. :tu


----------



## rumballs

icehog3 said:


> I usually shoot for 2, but this time I will shoot for 1PM.


i will run things by my wife.
if i'm lucky i may be able to come by for just one cigar....

p.s. i'm only coming if they have Nubs in stock!

:r


----------



## King James

mmblz said:


> i will run things by my wife.
> if i'm lucky i may be able to come by for just one cigar....
> 
> p.s. i'm only coming if they have Nubs in stock!
> 
> :r


Hope you can make it, Julian!


----------



## M1903A1

tchariya said:


> *Attendees:*
> King James
> Queen James
> Sir Tony
> Seanohue
> Icehog
> DonWeb
> RenoB
> Vito
> tchariya
> illinoishoosier (most likely) ...guys PM him and bug him!
> *M1903A1*


Thought I was on the list already...I am now! :tu


----------



## King James

looks like we will have an even bigger turnout than last month


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> looks like we will have an even bigger turnout than last month


where is my sarcastic clapping smiley:ss


----------



## Twill413

BigVito said:


> where is my sarcastic clapping smiley:ss


I got your sarcastic clapping smiley right here...


----------



## BigVito

Twill413 said:


> I got your sarcastic clapping smiley right here...


down Simba :r:r you be riled up today.


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> where is my sarcastic clapping smiley:ss


sarcastic? what happened


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> sarcastic? what happened


I'm being me :tu


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> I'm being me :tu


figures :tg

lol


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> figures :tg
> 
> lol


hourglass, nice a$$


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> hourglass, nice a$$


----------



## CHRONO14

You people are nutz. I can't wait till Saturday  and I hope it doesn't snow too much.


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


>


figures?


----------



## Scud

CHRONO14 said:


> You people are nutz. I can't wait till Saturday  and I hope it doesn't snow too much.


It better not snow!! I should be there around 1ish :chk


----------



## BigVito

CHRONO14 said:


> You people are nutz. I can't wait till Saturday  and I hope it doesn't snow too much.


If it snows I will be forced to drive the tank


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> figures?


sarcastic SOB


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> sarcastic SOB


Son of Bob?Brian?Ben?Bill?


----------



## CHRONO14

BigVito said:


> If it snows I will be forced to drive the tank


Where did you pick up so called "tank"? I would like one. It doesn't even need to be weapons ready. :ss Although parking in the city may be tough. Nah I'll just put the money towards stogies.


----------



## BigVito

CHRONO14 said:


> Where did you pick up so called "tank"? I would like one. It doesn't even need to be weapons ready. :ss Although parking in the city may be tough. Nah I'll just put the money towards stogies.


one of the MoB brothers dubbed it tank.. here is a pic


----------



## CHRONO14

BigVito said:


> one of the MoB brothers dubbed it tank.. here is a pic


Nice tank. I've been looking into picking up a new truck. Think I'm going with the Tahoe though.


----------



## BigVito

CHRONO14 said:


> Nice tank. I've been looking into picking up a new truck. Think I'm going with the Tahoe though.


talk to Tom he likes Chevy. :r

When it comes to trucks there has to be a reason Ford has the best-selling truck for 31 years


----------



## King James

wait a minute, chevy says they have the best too


... so does dodge.


who is right?


----------



## CHRONO14

BigVito said:


> talk to Tom he likes Chevy. :r
> 
> When it comes to trucks there has to be a reason Ford has the best-selling truck for 31 years


I hope your not a sox fan too or the Herf may get ugly . I considered ford for a while but decided on chevy because I liked the tahoe better than the expedition. If they still made new excursions I may have jumped ship though.


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> wait a minute, chevy says they have the best too
> 
> ... so does dodge.
> 
> who is right?


sales wise Ford is#1 that says more then what the others say 
you should have gone to the same college as Tony.


----------



## CHRONO14

King James said:


> wait a minute, chevy says they have the best too
> 
> ... so does dodge.
> 
> who is right?


Datsun


----------



## BigVito

CHRONO14 said:


> I hope your not a sox fan too or the Herf may get ugly . I considered ford for a while but decided on chevy because I liked the tahoe better than the expedition. If they still made new excursions I may have jumped ship though.


I agree about the expedition u
you have a family I take it?


----------



## CHRONO14

BigVito said:


> sales wise Ford is#1 that says more then what the others say
> you should have gone to the same college as Tony.


So than by your logic since more black and milds or white owls are sold than

lets say vegas robainas then they must be better?:chk

No to the family I just like big vehicles and want enough room in one to move stuff and people around in.


----------



## BigVito

http://www.trucktrend.com/features/news/2007/163_news070524_2008_ford_trucks_features/index.html


----------



## BigVito

CHRONO14 said:


> So than by your logic since more black and milds or white owls are sold than
> 
> lets say vegas robainas then they must be better?:chk


are we talking about cigars or trucks?

looks look then at price point. thats like comparing a aveo against a vette.. did you go to Marquette?


----------



## BigVito

CHRONO14 said:


> So than by your logic since more black and milds or white owls are sold than
> 
> lets say vegas robainas then they must be better?:chk
> 
> No to the family I just like big vehicles and want enough room in one to move stuff and people around in.


what about the avalanche?


----------



## CHRONO14

BigVito said:


> are we talking about cigars or trucks?
> 
> looks look then at price point. thats like comparing a aveo against a vette.. did you go to Marquette?


:r. I give up. I'm still buying a tahoe though :tg:tu


----------



## BigVito

CHRONO14 said:


> :r. I give up. I'm still buying a tahoe though :tg:tu


:r my truck can beat up your truck.


----------



## CHRONO14

BigVito said:


> :r my truck can beat up your truck.


Mine is a lover not a fighter.  Sheesh what a bully :r


----------



## BigVito

CHRONO14 said:


> Mine is a lover not a fighter.  Sheesh what a bully :r


:r you gonna make love to your truck eh?


----------



## CHRONO14

BigVito said:


> :r you gonna make love to your truck eh?


:r. UM NO. What have you heard? I think thats illegal anyway :chk or at least immoral. I'm done, need sleep I have to wake up way to early tomorrow.


----------



## BigVito

CHRONO14 said:


> :r. UM NO. What have you heard? I think thats illegal anyway :chk or at least immoral. I'm done, need sleep I have to wake up way to early tomorrow.


:r night bro :tu


----------



## King James

We Are Marquette!


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> We Are Marquette!


:r:r


----------



## icehog3

mmblz said:


> i will run things by my wife.
> if i'm lucky i may be able to come by for just one cigar....
> 
> p.s. i'm only coming if they have Nubs in stock!
> 
> :r


If not, I hear Vito has quite the Nub. 



BigVito said:


> talk to Tom he likes Chevy. :r
> 
> When it comes to trucks there has to be a reason Ford has the best-selling truck for 31 years


Drove a Tahoe as my work truck for the last 4 years, and an Avalanche for my personal vehicle for 2. Work just replaced the Tahoe with a Ford Expedition last week. It runs like a slug, handles like a tank, and has been in the shop twice already. You know where I stand. 



CHRONO14 said:


> I hope your not a sox fan too or the Herf may get ugly .


Detroit Tigers, baby! :tu

P.S....Cubs tied the Brewsters at 6-3 today, Jimmy.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> If not, I hear Vito has quite the Nub.
> 
> Drove a Tahoe as my work truck for the last 4 years, and an Avalanche for my personal vehicle for 2. Work just replaced the Tahoe with a Ford Expedition last week. It runs like a slug, handles like a tank, and has been in the shop twice already. You know where I stand.
> 
> Detroit Tigers, baby! :tu
> 
> P.S....Cubs tied the Brewsters at 6-3 today, Jimmy.


I'm not an advocate for the expedition. Never liked it, to me Ford doesn't have a good vehicle in that segment. Hopefully we don't talk about this at the herf.


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> I'm not an advocate for the expedition. Never liked it, to me Ford doesn't have a good vehicle in that segment. Hopefully we don't talk about this at the herf.


Por que?


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> P.S....Cubs tied the Brewsters at 6-3 today, Jimmy.


Minor bump, still confident in the brewers winning the division this year. :tu Might even be confident enough to bet on it............ then again, maybe not haha


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> Minor bump, still confident in the brewers winning the division this year. :tu Might even be confident enough to bet on it............ then again, maybe not haha


Bet me, the Brewers will surely lose if you do. You are the ultimate jinx.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Bet me, the Brewers will surely lose if you do. You are the ultimate jinx.


Most of the reason why I probably will not bet you.... maybe I should bet you that someone else will win the division to take them out of it for sure... one less problem for the brewers :tu


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> Most of the reason why I probably will not bet you.... *maybe I should bet you that someone else will win the division *to take them out of it for sure... one less problem for the brewers :tu


Sucker bet, no thanks! :r

See you tomorrow! ;ss


----------



## Sir Tony

See everyone tomorrow! I had a super shitty week of nausea, vomiting, and lower back pain, damn doctors couldn't find out what was wrong. Woke up today and I feel a hell of a lot better, w00t!

Go Brew Crew!

Hey Jim, fu*k the Senators!


----------



## RenoB

Sir Tony said:


> See everyone tomorrow! I had a super shitty week of nausea, vomiting, and lower back pain, damn doctors couldn't find out what was wrong. Woke up today and I feel a hell of a lot better, w00t!
> 
> Go Brew Crew!
> 
> Hey Jim, fu*k the Senators!


Alright, that does it, no puff-puff-pass tomorrow - bring your own :r


----------



## slimm

Hmmm.....lower back pain and nausea. I seem to remeber my wife having those same symptoms when she was pregnant..  just kidding, well actually she did. Seriously though she had the same symptoms when she had a kidney stone. Hope you don't though. See you guys tomorrow.

Ryan


----------



## BigVito

slimm said:


> Hmmm.....lower back pain and nausea. I seem to remeber my wife having those same symptoms when she was pregnant..  just kidding, well actually she did. Seriously though she had the same symptoms when she had a kidney stone. Hope you don't though. See you guys tomorrow.
> 
> Ryan


How did Jimmy get Tony pregnant?


----------



## Seanohue

BigVito said:


> How did Jimmy get Tony pregnant?


:r hope not! 250 miles to go: getting a bite to eat right now.


----------



## BigVito

Seanohue said:


> :r hope not! 250 miles to go: getting a bite to eat right now.


pick up protection, now that we know about Jimmy :r


----------



## icehog3

Sir Tony said:


> Hey Jim, fu*k the Senators!


Jimmy doesn't need to, the Penguins have that under control.  :r


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Jimmy doesn't need to, the Penguins have that under control.  :r


Don't count 'em out yet.


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> Don't count 'em out yet.


Only hope for them is if Gump Worsley rises from the grave.


----------



## M1903A1

Sir Tony said:


> See everyone tomorrow! I had a super shitty week of nausea, vomiting, and lower back pain, damn doctors couldn't find out what was wrong. Woke up today and I feel a hell of a lot better, w00t!


See what happens when you light up without eating beforehand!


----------



## King James

I made a booboo. Gave Seanohue 3 rum and cokes this time. He is worse than shack herf.... lol


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> I made a booboo. Gave Seanohue 3 rum and cokes this time. He is worse than shack herf.... lol


That is hardly possible. :2


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> I made a booboo. Gave Seanohue 3 rum and cokes this time. He is worse than shack herf.... lol


is that. How you knocked up Tony? Dude you need help


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> is that. How you knocked up Tony? Dude you need help


Time for bed, Perry....you, not Jimmy and Sean.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Time for bed, Perry....you, not Jimmy and Sean.


yup see you tomorrow


----------



## Seanohue

lolllererss!!!


----------



## King James

Seanohue said:


> lolllererss!!!


^^^ I'm not responsible for him being hung over tomorrow haha


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Time for bed, Perry....you, not Jimmy and Sean.


goodnight Tom. See you tomorrow brotha! Sam says see you tomorrow too :ss


----------



## Seanohue

King James said:


> ^^^ I'm not responsible for him being hung over tomorrow haha


btich take responsibiltiy for yours actiona!!!!


----------



## Seanohue

Listening to fuggin sSymponh X righ now1!


----------



## Seanohue

jim go get the cappins; i need moare


----------



## King James

mods (especially Tom), I apologize for any illegible posts on Sean's behalf. Trying to get him to call it a night, not going well... lol

edit: got him to stop posting at least, I think


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> mods (especially Tom), I apologize for any illegible posts on Sean's behalf. Trying to get him to call it a night, not going well... lol
> 
> edit: got him to stop posting at least, I think


see. You tomorrow Sam


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> see. You tomorrow Sam


It's Jim dangit... well Sam is here too. But goodnight!


----------



## icehog3

See yens all in a few hours.


----------



## Sir Tony

Good morning ladies. I am the only one up in the house right now, oh dear. Sean, I need to teach you how to drink... See yall in a couple hours, now I need to get these hooligans up.


----------



## King James

Sir Tony said:


> Good morning ladies. I am the only one up in the house right now, oh dear. Sean, I need to teach you how to drink... See yall in a couple hours, now I need to get these hooligans up.


Not true, I've been up since 9:15. See everyone in a bit!


----------



## Twill413

That was some funny chit from last night. I had a few adult beverages, but was nowhere near that level. Don't drink and post Sean.


----------



## Bigwaved

Have fun, Mobsters.


----------



## Seanohue

Twill413 said:


> That was some funny chit from last night. I had a few adult beverages, but was nowhere near that level. Don't drink and post Sean.


Yea I know. I turned my computer on because I wanted to explain /b/ to them, and then Jim wanted to see if Tom was still up, so we got on CS. My apologies, everyone, again  See ya MoBsters in a few :tu


----------



## King James

Bigwaved said:


> Have fun, Mobsters.


Thanks Dave, We will! :ss


----------



## Bigwaved

King James said:


> Thanks Dave, We will! :ss


I bet you all will.


----------



## rumballs

wish i could have stayed longer, but it was great to see everyone!

:tu


----------



## slimm

It was great to meet you guys. thanks for having me. Wish I could have stayed longer.

Ryan


----------



## Scud

Great time today!! :tu :ss


----------



## CHRONO14

I had a good time at my first herf. Great bunch of people:ss. Sorry I missed you Ryan, I had the anejos in my truck. If I shook your hand and didn't realize it I apologize there were alot of people and names to keep track of and I'm horrible with names.


----------



## BigVito

CHRONO14 said:


> I had a good time at my first herf. Great bunch of people:ss. Sorry I missed you Ryan, I had the anejos in my truck. If I shook your hand and didn't realize it I apologize there were alot of people and names to keep track of and I'm horrible with names.


you were there  

Another great herf in the books. But what was Twill doing? wish you could have made it. everyone there it was a great time, met some new gorillas great group to herf with. Rob, Tony, you guys are a trip great bunch to road trip with, Jimmy next time stay out Rob's trunk :r


----------



## tchariya

W00t! It was great to be back with the MoB! I will post pictures a bit later. My computer is acting up with reading the flash card.

Let's do it again! Wish they stayed open longer....3 hours is too short.


----------



## BigVito

tchariya said:


> W00t! It was great to be back with the MoB! I will post pictures a bit later. My computer is acting up with reading the flash card.
> 
> Let's do it again! Wish they stayed open longer....3 hours is too short.


closing at 6 on a Saturday is stupid. your computer must be from *Marquette* :r


----------



## King James

mmblz said:


> wish i could have stayed longer, but it was great to see everyone!
> 
> :tu


Glad you made it out for a bit!


----------



## King James

Had a great time today everyone. Have a few pics to post tomorrow but don't have the group one this herf. Time for bed, hope to see everyone next month and at the Brewer Herf of course


----------



## DonWeb

BigVito said:


> Rob, Tony, you guys are a trip great bunch to road trip with.


You'd think that I would know the lyrics. Next time I'll be singing with ya.

btw... Perry you do a pretty good Freddy Mercury :tu
_

I see a little silhouetto of a man,
Scaramouche, Scaramouche, will you do the Fandango
Thunderbolt and lightning, very, very fright'ning me
(Galileo) Galileo (Galileo) Galileo, Galileo figaro

Magnifico-o-o-o-o!_


----------



## RenoB

This was a herf for the records. 14 MoBsters, whoo hoo!!! Great to meet Chico (chrono14) and Sean (illinoishoosier). Somehow missed meeting Ryan (slimm). Great to see Than and Joey and Sean (seanohue) again. And to have Julian leave his paternal obligations momentarily to join us for a smoke was an honor. Tom, Tony, Perry, Scott, Tony, Sam and Jim - it's family brothers!

Gotta love Cigar King, those guys really take care of us. Only a month until the next one in Milwaukee, start prepping now!


----------



## Sir Tony

Thank you to everyone to showed up. I had a great time with great company, thank you. Nice meeting some new faces and seeing the old again. I love you guys like brothers!

And a big thanks to Cigar King for putting up with us, lol. Really great people, great service.


----------



## Seanohue

Glad I could make it to my first MoB (not including MMHII) and to see my good friends and meet a few new ones. Can't wait to do it again, probably next April though lol. :tu


----------



## Queen James

Had a great time with everybody! Definitely felt like family  Sean, it was great having you around all weekend, you are a blast! Can't wait for the next event.


----------



## icehog3

Great meeting Sam, Chico and Sean, and great seeing the rest of you! Great day, I wish my night had been as good...feel like chit on a stick right now.

Thanks to everyone for the great company and great smokes, and the special gifts from Jimmy and Scott. I can't wait to see you all again.


----------



## pnoon

So where are the pics?


----------



## King James

pnoon said:


> So where are the pics?


Than has the big group one. I will try to get mine up tonight


----------



## DonWeb

mmblz said:


> wish i could have stayed longer, but it was great to see everyone!
> 
> :tu


mmblz was there! Now we can call it an officially sanctioned CS herf.

Julian, it was great to see you again!


----------



## CHRONO14

BigVito said:


> you were there


I'm a very forgettable person. Most likely because I'm a Chevy guy:ss


----------



## icehog3

CHRONO14 said:


> I'm a very forgettable person. Most likely because I'm a Chevy guy:ss


I like Chevy guys! :tu


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> I like Chevy guys! :tu


Oooooo! Like a rock!


----------



## BigVito

Twill413 said:


> Oooooo! Like a rock!


----------



## CHRONO14

Twill413 said:


> Oooooo! Like a rock!


I'm sorry in advance but I have to do it. Thats what she said. :chk


----------



## tchariya

*Pics from MoB Herf April 08 @ Cigar King*

I finally got these off my camera!

icehog3 looking for the good stuff!


----------



## tchariya

more pics!



















group picture!!!


----------



## King James

King and Queen sitting in the middle, and rightly so.







:r damn my ego



Great pics, Than!


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> King and Queen sitting in the middle, and rightly so.
> 
> :r damn my ego
> 
> Great pics, Than!


All hail King James :r. I'm on your left what does that make me?


----------



## Twill413

King James said:


> King and Queen sitting in the middle, and rightly so.


Yea but SHE is on the throne, you are on her footstool! :r


----------



## icehog3

Thanks for the pics Than!


----------



## Seanohue

Great pics Than! What's up with the one where my head is turned around funny though lol?


----------



## King James

Twill413 said:


> Yea but SHE is on the throne, you are on her footstool! :r


yah, I kno..... women..


----------



## Jbailey

BigVito said:


> All hail King James :r. I'm on your left what does that make me?


The Joker.


----------



## BigVito

Jbailey said:


> The Joker.


:r:r woo-hoo something that requires skill :hn


----------



## tchariya

Seanohue said:


> Great pics Than! What's up with the one where my head is turned around funny though lol?


yeah..and Scott giving you that weird mischievous look....


----------



## BigVito

tchariya said:


> more pics!


this one is begging for a caption:r


----------



## Seanohue

BigVito said:


> this one is begging for a caption:r


"O sorry bout that Scott, didn't mean to touch your foot with mine...."


----------



## ja3480

GLAD all had a good time looks like you guys and girls had a BLAST!!!


----------



## BigVito

Seanohue said:


> "O sorry bout that Scott, didn't mean to touch your foot with mine...."


looks like he enjoyed it


----------



## M1903A1

Seanohue said:


> Great pics Than! What's up with the one where my head is turned around funny though lol?


Hmm...were you trying that sample of Ron Zacapa?


----------



## M1903A1

tchariya said:


> yeah..and Scott giving you that weird mischievous look....


Memo to self...next time do like Brezhnev and make no expression....


----------



## King James

Weird burn on Perry's Cigar









Shots of the group:


----------



## backwoods

Looks like a great turnout for a MoB HERF:ss Kinda makes me homesick:hn


what, no hat Rob?:cb


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> Weird burn on Perry's Cigar


I see the Virgin Mary! :w


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> I see the Virgin Mary! :w


:r crap I threw it out


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> :r crap I threw it out


Could have made a fortune on ebay


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> Could have made a fortune on ebay


Shouldn't you be benching Sam, Jimmy?


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Shouldn't you be benching Sam, Jimmy?


she's at work right now


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> she's at work right now


even better


----------



## M1903A1

Next time, as an act of mercy towards my fellow MoBsters...I will leave my hat on!  :r

And that is the strangest burn I've ever seen on a cigar!


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> she's at work right now


Make sure her boss ain't doin' curls!


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Make sure her boss ain't doin' curls!


:r :r


----------



## BamBam

icehog3 said:


> I see the Virgin Mary! :w


:r:r


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> Make sure her boss ain't doin' curls!


and definitely not squat thrusts. Was that too far? No, OK good.


----------



## BigVito

Twill413 said:


> and definitely not squat thrusts. Was that too far? No, OK good.


:r


----------



## Queen James

Twill413 said:


> Yea but SHE is on the throne, you are on her footstool! :r


You definitely have that right Tony!!! That's because I am a queen...&& I have the king & the legend sitting next to me. That was such a fun day.


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> and definitely not squat thrusts. Was that too far? No, OK good.


Not quite a "momma" joke, but not far off. :r



Queen James said:


> You definitely have that right Tony!!! That's because I am a queen...&& I have the king & the legend sitting next to me. That was such a fun day.


The King is The Legend, Sam.

...at least in his own mind. 

Hope to see you two for a few minutes Saturday.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> The King is The Legend, Sam.
> 
> Hope to see you two for a few minutes Saturday.


Well technically my ego is the legend...but he is by me at all times so we can be counted as one.

Hope you can stop by for a little bit too.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Not quite a "momma" joke, but not far off. :r
> 
> The King is The Legend, Sam.
> 
> ...at least in his own mind.
> 
> Hope to see you two for a few minutes Saturday.





King James said:


> Well technically my ego is the legend...but he is by me at all times so we can be counted as one.
> 
> Hope you can stop by for a little bit too.


see you guys then :tu


----------



## Queen James

icehog3 said:


> The King is The Legend, Sam.
> 
> ...at least in his own mind.
> 
> Hope to see you two for a few minutes Saturday.


haha that's horrible!!! Pretty sure I was referring to you! His ego doesn't need to be any bigger...I already have to sit in the back of the car when I'm with him!


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> Not quite a "momma" joke, but not far off. :r
> 
> The King is The Legend, Sam.
> 
> ...at least in his own mind.
> 
> Hope to see you two for a few minutes Saturday.





BigVito said:


> see you guys then :tu


Ahhh, what the hell is going on here?  Did I not get an invite? Or are you guys making an Ikea herf run?


----------



## BigVito

Twill413 said:


> Ahhh, what the hell is going on here?  Did I not get an invite? Or are you guys making an Ikea herf run?


:r I'm just being me bro, I too have no clue as to what is going on.


----------



## Queen James

Twill413 said:


> Ahhh, what the hell is going on here?  Did I not get an invite? Or are you guys making an Ikea herf run?


haha aw don't worry there is no secret herf you were not invited to! Jim & I were talking about heading to Schaumburg for the day for some shopping (his idea not mine for the record!) and Tom said he might meet up with us


----------



## BigVito

Queen James said:


> haha aw don't worry there is no secret herf you were not invited to! Jim & I were talking about heading to Schaumburg for the day for some shopping (*his idea not mine for the record!*) and Tom said he might meet up with us


:r:r


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> see you guys then :tu





Twill413 said:


> Ahhh, what the hell is going on here?  Did I not get an invite? Or are you guys making an Ikea herf run?


Jim and Sam are going to be in the town next to mine Saturday, but I am working, so I am going to try to stop by for 10 minutes on a break...no big secret herf going on here!:r



Queen James said:


> haha that's horrible!!! Pretty sure I was referring to you! His ego doesn't need to be any bigger...I already have to sit in the back of the car when I'm with him!


Sam, if Jim's ego were granted statehood, it would be the 51st state....but the 3rd largest.  :r


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Jim and Sam are going to be in the town next to mine Saturday, but I am working, so I am going to try to stop by for 10 minutes on a break...no big secret herf going on here!:r
> 
> Sam, if Jim's ego were granted statehood, it would be the 51st state....but the 3rd largest.  :r


can you put jimmy in cuffs and slam him on the hood or trunk?


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> can you put jimmy in cuffs and slam him on the hood or trunk?


No.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> No.


geez, what fun is that going to be.


----------



## Queen James

icehog3 said:


> Jim and Sam are going to be in the town next to mine Saturday, but I am working, so I am going to try to stop by for 10 minutes on a break...no big secret herf going on here!:r
> 
> Sam, if Jim's ego were granted statehood, it would be the 51st state....but the 3rd largest.  :r


hahahaha i can't wait until he reads this...his head is going to explode!!!



BigVito said:


> can you put jimmy in cuffs and slam him on the hood or trunk?


hahaha that would be hilarious too...i'll be sure to bring my camera!


----------



## BigVito

Queen James said:


> hahahaha i can't wait until he reads this...his head is going to explode!!!
> 
> hahaha that would be hilarious too...i'll be sure to bring my camera!


:r:r poor Jimmy


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> geez, what fun is that going to be.


:gn I will be working...no time for fun.



Queen James said:


> hahahaha i can't wait until he reads this...his head is going to explode!!!


*
Bigger* than it already is????? :r :r


----------



## Queen James

icehog3 said:


> :gn I will be working...no time for fun.
> 
> *
> Bigger* than it already is????? :r :r


are you going to be in uniform? you know how i feel about uniforms!!!

haha...well considering how big his head already is i'm almost positive it will explode from all of the comments! why not take an air pump and just take care of that already


----------



## Sir Tony

Queen James said:


> are you going to be in uniform? you know how i feel about uniforms!!!
> 
> haha...well considering how big his head already is i'm almost positive it will explode from all of the comments! why not take an air pump and just take care of that already


His head doesn't need anymore air in it, it full of it already, maybe bring a shit pump, but he is full of that too!


----------



## King James

not amused.....









and my ego would be the second largest state, Tom





and Tony knows he is full of more shit than the port-o-johns @ opening day


----------



## Queen James

hahahahahahaha :sl


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> not amused.....
> 
> and my ego would be the second largest state, Tom


At least you're not deceiving yourself, Jimmy! 

Sam, I will be in uniform. Tell Jimmy to leave his testosterone in WI.  :r


----------



## tchariya

what we can't take the squad car to a deserted location and work the siren and lights?


----------



## tchariya

icehog3 said:


> At least you're not deceiving yourself, Jimmy!
> 
> Sam, I will be in uniform. Tell Jimmy to leave his testosterone in WI.  :r


OMG! Someone better get that stuff on camera!!!!!!! Take lots so we can do a photoshop contest or something fun!


----------



## icehog3

tchariya said:


> OMG! Someone better get that stuff on camera!!!!!!! Take lots so we can do a photoshop contest or something fun!


Maybe you can put them on the Traveling Herfador.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Maybe you can put them on the Traveling Herfador.


Hog in uniform?

where is the Traveling Herfador?


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> Hog in uniform?
> 
> where is the Traveling Herfador?


I can put you in prison real easy, Perry.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> I can put you in prison real easy, Perry.


:r eww no thanks
is that where it is?


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> :r eww no thanks
> is that where it is?


Time for a cigar outside....glad I don't have wireless.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Time for a cigar outside....glad I don't have wireless.


that makes three of us :tu


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> that makes three of us :tu


Me, you, and your distorted perception of reality?  :r


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Me, you, and your distorted perception of reality?  :r


:r I was counting you twice Mr. Hardcore


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> :r I was counting you twice Mr. Hardcore


...saying I'm twice the man you are?


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> ...saying I'm twice the man you are?


only in Il


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> only in Il


Fair enough. Peace.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Fair enough. Peace.


 I'm getting ready to buy clothes, be back on later brother. Always a blast sparring verbally with you


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> I'm getting ready to buy clothes, be back on later brother. Always a blast sparring verbally with you


Good luck finding that French maid outfit in _your_ size, Perry! :tu


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Good luck finding that French maid outfit in _your_ size, Perry! :tu


they better have it


----------



## Seanohue

BigVito said:


> they better have it


I don't care what it looks like, I want to see the pics.


----------



## King James

I'm ganna go smoke a cigar outside too. Tom! can I sit in the the back of the squad car!? and turn on the lights!? please please please  haha.


----------



## Bruce

Is there a herf in Skokie this Saturday? Couldn't find the info in all this banter.
Got cabin fever bad. If it's raining here in BFI, I can't de-thatch my lawn so.................a drive to CK may in order.
May even bring a few cigars along!


----------



## BigVito

Bruce said:


> Is there a herf in Skokie this Saturday? Couldn't find the info in all this banter.
> Got cabin fever bad. If it's raining here in BFI, I can't de-thatch my lawn so.................a drive to CK may in order.
> May even bring a few cigars along!


Bruce,
As far as I know Jimmy is dragging Sam to shop for furniture Saturday, and Tom is working but will try to accommodate meeting them on break. no herfs that I am aware of.


----------



## icehog3

I am working 2-10 Saturday and Sunday this weekend Bruce, so no herfing for me. Hope yopur cabin fever persists and we can get together for some smokin' soon.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> I am working 2-10 Saturday and Sunday this weekend Bruce, so no herfing for me. Hope yopur cabin fever persists and we can get together for some smokin' soon.


next illinois MoB herf for sure! :tu


----------



## King James

My mother has been hinting at for some time that she would like a MoB herf at Casa de Anderson in Franklin. Wants to meet everyone and just would make her happy I guess. I told her it didn't bother me, but what say the rest of the MoB?


----------



## pnoon

King James said:


> My mother has been hinting at for some time that she would like a MoB herf at Casa de Anderson in Franklin. Wants to meet everyone and just would make her happy I guess. I told her it didn't bother me, but what say the rest of the MoB?


We have a refrigerator magnet that says, "If Momma ain't happy, Ain't nobody happy!"

Make her happy fellas.


----------



## BamBam

pnoon said:


> We have a refrigerator magnet that says,* "If Momma ain't happy, Ain't nobody happy!"*
> 
> Make her happy fellas.


Truer words were never spoken. Speakin of that Momma is yellin at the kids. Gotta go.


----------



## backwoods

SOunds like a plan to me:tu HERFin at home beats a cigar store everytime:ss


----------



## King James

backwoods said:


> SOunds like a plan to me:tu HERFin at home beats a cigar store everytime:ss


Thats what I was thinking too. And who else would disagree with another herf to have some Brats and kraut from Tony and me :tu


----------



## Twill413

I would be down for any kind of herf right now, just wish I could make one. Soon though I will be free from working afternoons and nights on weekends. Then it will be all good.


----------



## King James

I was thinking we can just swap it with one of the WI MoB herfs instead of going to Prime.... but with the Brewer herf in July that only leaves May... so either have it on a non-sanctioned day or make the IL BOTLS travel 2 months in a row??


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> My mother has been hinting at for some time that she would like a MoB herf at Casa de Anderson in Franklin. Wants to meet everyone and just would make her happy I guess. I told her it didn't bother me, but what say the rest of the MoB?


I am gonna miss the May Herf with work, but I would be willing to travel in June, or on another weekend I am off and in town, to meet Mom.


----------



## tchariya

King James said:


> My mother has been hinting at for some time that she would like a MoB herf at Casa de Anderson in Franklin. Wants to meet everyone and just would make her happy I guess. I told her it didn't bother me, but what say the rest of the MoB?


ooh....this is gonna be tooooo easy.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> I am gonna miss the May Herf with work, but I would be willing to travel in June, or on another weekend I am off and in town, to meet Mom.


Well can make it on the June date (will have to ask mom) if illinois fells don't mind driving up here in may, june, and july for the brewer herf. Other wise on a different Saturday then 2nd of the month


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> Well can make it on the June date (will have to ask mom) if illinois fells don't mind driving up here in may, june, and july for the brewer herf. Other wise on a different Saturday then 2nd of the month


Cool by me. I am outta town the 3rd weekend in May so that one is out for me, I have to look at my work schedule for any other dates. Hope I can make it whenever it is. I think your Mom just wants to make sure we aren't a bunch of psychos or pedophiles....but it is a Mom's duty to look out for her kids.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Cool by me. I am outta town the 3rd weekend in May so that one is out for me, I have to look at my work schedule for any other dates. Hope I can make it whenever it is. I think your Mom just wants to make sure we aren't a bunch of psychos or pedophiles....but it is a Mom's duty to look out for her kids.


we will get it figured out :tu I'll throw some dates out there later today or tomorrow


----------



## King James

wish we could have met up tonight Tom. Crime just can't take a night off, can it


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> wish we could have met up tonight Tom. Crime just can't take a night off, can it


I would have rather that we had been the ones lighting the fires....one cigar at a time.


----------



## DonWeb

King James said:


> My mother has been hinting at for some time that she would like a MoB herf at Casa de Anderson in Franklin. Wants to meet everyone and just would make her happy I guess. I told her it didn't bother me, but what say the rest of the MoB?


We'll just have to be on our best behavior? mwahahahahahahahahahahaha.



icehog3 said:


> I think your Mom just wants to make sure we aren't a bunch of psychos or pedophiles....but it is a Mom's duty to look out for her kids.


... or pervs or pirates or nosepickers.

p.s. I would consider it an honor.


----------



## King James

well doesn't look like we have any dissenters... Will discuss dates with her since it looks like this will be better off separate from the regular 2nd saturday herfs


----------



## M1903A1

To change subjects for a moment, at the last gathering of the MoB I told King James of the old "Don't Say Beer, Say Bull" ad campaign for Schlitz malt liquor.

Here's one of them, I figure others might enjoy it too....

http://www.fuzzymemories.tv/screen.php?c=581&m=schlitz&p=1

/threadjack


----------



## Queen James

icehog3 said:


> I would have rather that we had been the ones lighting the fires....one cigar at a time.


I was really looking forward to seeing you in uniform!!! I made sure my camera had fully charged batteries too!!


----------



## King James

Queen James said:


> I was really looking forward to seeing you in uniform!!! I made sure my camera had fully charged batteries too!!


I wanted to get tazed


----------



## BigVito

Queen James said:


> I was really looking forward to seeing you in uniform!!! I made sure my camera had fully charged batteries too!!


At the Jimmy's family herf he can wear it or bring a signed pic for you 


King James said:


> I wanted to get tazed


I can make this happen if you really want :tu


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> I can make this happen if you really want :tu


could make mob herfs fun.... TAZE HERF!


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> could make mob herfs fun.... TAZE HERF!


tazer tag:r


----------



## Queen James

BigVito said:


> tazer tag:r


haha I'll see if the Racine PD can spare a few too  
But I got dibs on being a ref...no shenanigans!


----------



## BigVito

Queen James said:


> haha I'll see if the Racine PD can spare a few too
> But I got dibs on being a ref...no shenanigans!


who needs a ref


----------



## King James

did someone call shenanigans?


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> could make mob herfs fun.... TAZE HERF!


My co-workers who have been tased for the training say it was the longest, most painful 10 seconds of their lives....so Jimmy, I will tase you twice if you like, but nobody is tasing me.


----------



## icehog3

Queen James said:


> I was really looking forward to seeing you in uniform!!! I made sure my camera had fully charged batteries too!!


We'll do it this summer, Sam! :tu


----------



## Queen James

icehog3 said:


> We'll do it this summer, Sam! :tu


ohh heyyyy


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> My co-workers who have been tased for the training say it was the longest, most painful 10 seconds of their lives....so Jimmy, I will tase you twice if you like, but nobody is tasing me.


In all honesty I would never want to be tased :hn Seen plenty of video, pepper spray is no fun too.


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> My co-workers who have been tased for the training say it was the longest, most painful 10 seconds of their lives....so Jimmy, I will tase you twice if you like, but nobody is tasing me.


Could this be a pissing contest at the Brewer Herf? Whoever can take it the longest is the toughest man in the MoB. I will go last. :tu


----------



## Queen James

Twill413 said:


> Could this be a pissing contest at the Brewer Herf? Whoever can take it the longest is the toughest man in the MoB. I will go last. :tu


It's a brewer herf not a "let's see how many cs testosterone driven gorillas get a first class ticket to the ER" herf!


----------



## Twill413

Queen James said:


> It's a brewer herf not a "let's see how many cs testosterone driven gorillas get a first class ticket to the ER" herf!


But I want to put a cigar in my mouth and see if it lights just from being Tazed. Pretty please?


----------



## Queen James

Twill413 said:


> But I want to put a cigar in my mouth and see if it lights just from being Tazed. Pretty please?


hahahahahahaha that's horrible... I'm guessing it would leave a weird burn if it did light it!


----------



## M1903A1

Queen James said:


> hahahahahahaha that's horrible... I'm guessing it would leave a weird burn if it did light it!


Shades of an old "Night Court" episode, where Bull got hit by lightning.

His first words afterward were "mind if I smoke?"


----------



## Queen James

M1903A1 said:


> Shades of an old "Night Court" episode, where Bull got hit by lightning.
> 
> His first words afterward were "mind if I smoke?"


haha how clever...only burning flesh doesn't sound as appealing as a cigar


----------



## M1903A1

Queen James said:


> haha how clever...only burning flesh doesn't sound as appealing as a cigar


Actually, it was his clothes that were smoldering.


----------



## BigVito

Queen James said:


> haha how clever...only burning flesh doesn't sound as appealing as a cigar


:tpd:


----------



## Queen James

BigVito said:


> :tpd:


You really shouldn't insult yourself like that Perry! I would never publicly say something so cruel :r


----------



## BigVito

Queen James said:


> You really shouldn't insult yourself like that Perry! I would never publicly say something so cruel :r


:r where is Jimmy?


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> :r where is Jimmy?


you rang?


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> you rang?


:r Lurch, is Jimmy home?


----------



## Queen James

BigVito said:


> :r Lurch, is Jimmy home?


hahahahahaha


----------



## King James

Queen James said:


> hahahahahaha


dont laugh at me


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> dont laugh at me


Sherlock, put the pipe down. she was laughing for you. :tu


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> Sherlock, put the pipe down. she was laughing for you. :tu


lies!


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> lies!


:r not true!


----------



## icehog3

Queen James said:


> It's a brewer herf not a "let's see how many cs testosterone driven gorillas get a first class ticket to the ER" herf!


Finally, a voice of reason.


----------



## Queen James

icehog3 said:


> Finally, a voice of reason.


I sound like a mom...I don't wanna be the mom of the MoB!!!


----------



## icehog3

Queen James said:


> I sound like a mom...I don't wanna be the mom of the MoB!!!


You're not a "mom" Sam....you are just the MoBster of the Royal MoBster couple who doesn't let testosterone cloud their judgement. 

Jimmy, if you wanna get tased, I will see if the Chief will allow you to play the "bad guy" in our training scenarios....crap, I can probably get you tased 15-20 times !:gn


----------



## Seanohue

icehog3 said:


> You're not a "mom" Sam....you are just the MoBster of the Royal MoBster couple who doesn't let testosterone cloud their judgement.
> 
> Jimmy, if you wanna get tased, I will see if the Chief will allow you to play the "bad guy" in our training scenarios....crap, I can probably get you tased 15-20 times !:gn


You know he'll cry like a baby once he gets hit right  Bring a camera!

Although tasers are less effective against somepeople than others; people with thicker skin can sometimes be immune to it, since the skin has a such a huge resistance to it (when dry, of course).


----------



## backwoods

instead of tazing him, we should get something that Queenjames can really use 




a shock collar 


when he gets outta line, just push the button:r


----------



## icehog3

backwoods said:


> instead of tazing him, we should get something that Queenjames can really use
> 
> a shock collar
> 
> when he gets outta line, just push the button:r


It will need to be huge to fit over Jim's head!!


----------



## Queen James

backwoods said:


> instead of tazing him, we should get something that Queenjames can really use
> 
> a shock collar
> 
> when he gets outta line, just push the button:r


that's wayyy too easy...


----------



## Tristan

King James said:


> My mother has been hinting at for some time that she would like a MoB herf at Casa de Anderson in Franklin. Wants to meet everyone and just would make her happy I guess. I told her it didn't bother me, but what say the rest of the MoB?


Sounds great Jim! :ss


----------



## RenoB

Tristan said:


> Sounds great Jim! :ss


:tpd: :tu


----------



## King James

stopping home for dinner tomorrow. Will discuss Dates. Probably in May or June then.

And Rob, awesome looking man room.. you really changed it!


----------



## King James

How does June 21st sound for everyone?


----------



## Seanohue

King James said:


> How does June 21st sound for everyone?


Bad! I can't go!  Hehe jk bro


----------



## Queen James

Yay I actually don't work that weekend!


----------



## King James

Queen James said:


> Yay I actually don't work that weekend!


there's one yes.

What say the rest of the mob?


----------



## backwoods

Im not sure what the wife has planned for me yet, but I should be able to get her to let me go:r


----------



## Twill413

Pretty much anything after Graduation should be a go for me.


----------



## icehog3

I will look at my schedule at work tomorrow.


----------



## TheEconomist

So I'm guessing the next prime herf wouldn't be until august?


----------



## icehog3

TheEconomist said:


> So I'm guessing the next prime herf wouldn't be until august?


Prime in May, Brewer's Herf in July, so next Prime herf after May won't be until September.


----------



## M1903A1

icehog3 said:


> Prime in May, Brewer's Herf in July, so next Prime herf after May won't be until September.


I suppose one could always call an unscheduled herf if need be....


----------



## King James

how did your schedule look Tom?


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> how did your schedule look Tom?


Looks like I am good with June 21st.  :tu


----------



## M1903A1

For the moment, I will hold June 21 open. That's a big day out at the railroad museum (some little thing about the 50th anniversary of the end of streetcars in Chicago), so we'll have to see as the day approaches.


----------



## tchariya

M1903A1 said:


> For the moment, I will hold June 21 open. That's a big day out at the railroad museum (some little thing about the 50th anniversary of the end of streetcars in Chicago), so we'll have to see as the day approaches.


I will gladly light one up to celebrate the occasion!


----------



## King James

Well sounds like June 21st it is. Lets get a quick list going just so I can let my mom know how many people to expect. I know a bunch of people posted earlier that it sounded good... but will let you guys add yourselves to the list now that the date has been picked.

Casa De Anderson Herf Attendees:
King James
Queen James
Icehog


----------



## Twill413

You didn't hear this from me, but one among us has a Bday on Sunday. He sure could use some :gn


----------



## BigVito

Twill413 said:


> You didn't hear this from me, but one among us has a Bday on Sunday. He sure could use some :gn


:r had to reread it, thought you said baby


----------



## Jbailey

BigVito said:


> :r had to reread it, thought you said baby


Nobody puts baby in the corner!

I would love to make it, but I will be in Vermont for a friends wedding that day. I should call him up at tell they need to pick a new day.


----------



## M1903A1

King James said:


> Well sounds like June 21st it is. Lets get a quick list going just so I can let my mom know how many people to expect. I know a bunch of people posted earlier that it sounded good... but will let you guys add yourselves to the list now that the date has been picked.
> 
> Casa De Anderson Herf Attendees:
> King James
> Queen James
> Icehog


King James
Queen James
Icehog
M1903A1 (tentative)


----------



## Twill413

King James
Queen James
Icehog
M1903A1 (tentative)
Twill413 (almost definitely)


----------



## RenoB

King James
Queen James
Icehog
M1903A1 (tentative)
Twill413 (almost definitely)
RenoB (put it on the calendar)


----------



## BigVito

]King James
Queen James
Icehog
M1903A1 (tentative)
Twill413 (almost definitely)
RenoB (put it on the calendar)
BigVito (buying a calender to put it on) :tu


----------



## DonWeb

King James
Queen James
Icehog
M1903A1 (tentative)
Twill413 (almost definitely)
RenoB (put it on the calendar)
BigVito (buying a calender to put it on)
DonWeb (bought a calendar of BigVito Pics)


----------



## BigVito

DonWeb said:


> King James
> Queen James
> Icehog
> M1903A1 (tentative)
> Twill413 (almost definitely)
> RenoB (put it on the calendar)
> BigVito (buying a calender to put it on)
> DonWeb (bought a calendar of BigVito Pics)


:r did you look at September


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> :r did you look at September


I personally like December... but thats me


----------



## icehog3

King James
Queen James
Icehog
M1903A1 (tentacles)
Twill413 (almost definitely if I can find new heels)
RenoB (put it on the calendar)
BigVito (googling "calender" for a definition)
DonWeb (bought a calendar of BigVito Pics)

Tony DW...you have some issues I was not aware of, My Brother.  :r


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> I personally like December... but thats me


:r


icehog3 said:


> King James
> Queen James
> Icehog
> M1903A1 (tentacles)
> Twill413 (almost definitely if I can find new heels)
> RenoB (put it on the calendar)
> BigVito (googling "calender" for a definition)
> DonWeb (bought a calendar of BigVito Pics)
> 
> Tony DW...you have some issues I was not aware of, My Brother.  :r


:r it happened on the car ride home from the last herf


----------



## tchariya

King James
Queen James
Icehog
M1903A1 (tentacles)
Twill413 (almost definitely if I can find new heels)
RenoB (put it on the calendar)
BigVito (googling "calender" for a definition)
DonWeb (bought a calendar of BigVito Pics)
tchariya (you guys should schedule stuff using Outlook!)


----------



## icehog3

tchariya said:


> King James
> Queen James
> Icehog
> M1903A1 (tentacles)
> Twill413 (almost definitely if I can find new heels)
> RenoB (put it on the calendar)
> BigVito (googling "calender" for a definition)
> DonWeb (bought a calendar of BigVito Pics)
> tchariya (you guys should schedule stuff using Outlook!)


Click me, Than, click me!!

http://www.outlookindia.com/

You wuv it!!


----------



## tchariya

icehog3 said:


> Click me, Than, click me!!
> 
> http://www.outlookindia.com/
> 
> You wuv it!!




did you scartch-n-sniff the page? mmmm curry....


----------



## King James

got a nice list going so far fellas. Bed @ 2:00 to get up at 6:30. Oh the college life. And although it is Thursday, I was studying all night not partying unfortunately


----------



## King James

right now I'm scheduled to work from 6:30am to 6:30pm for the next mob herf day. Boss for some dumb reason didn't put me and tony on the same shoot ( we live in same house, and everyone else that lives together, either roommates or bf/gf, are ALWAYS on same shoot so they can carpool) We generally are, but for some reason not that weekend. I emailed him and seeing what I can do to get switched to the other shoot so we will see what happens. He likes Tony and I because we aren't idiots like some of the people that work there so hopefully it will get switched around. Does help that Tony is a photo major and probably their best employee.... next to me of course haha!




Edit: and June 21 is still looking good for the Casa De Anderson Herf

Attendees:
King James
Queen James
Icehog
M1903A1 (tentacles)
Twill413 (almost definitely if I can find new heels)
RenoB (put it on the calendar)
BigVito (googling "calender" for a definition)
DonWeb (bought a calendar of BigVito Pics)
tchariya (you guys should schedule stuff using Outlook!)


----------



## TheEconomist

I'll try to make it to the 5/10 at prime, but no guarantees. I gotta see how the schedule looks.

BTW, for all you who are familiar with Prime Cigars, and enjoy the Felipe Gregorio Powers, Oh man do they have a spankin deal on those bad boys.

Originally 14-16 a stick there, they are now selling for 9! th $13.99 sticker is still on it with a new 8.99 sticker over it. and I've found that place to be expensive too when it comes to certain sticks (i.e. ashton vsg) CI is selling them for 280-350 a box. (about 13.25 a stick)


----------



## CHRONO14

Just wondering where this prime place is (Wisconsin?). I won't be making this one anyway because of work but would like to know for future herfing pleasure.:ss


----------



## Twill413

CHRONO14 said:


> Just wondering where this prime place is (Wisconsin?). I won't be making this one anyway because of work but would like to know for future herfing pleasure.:ss


It's behind Kopp's in Brookfield on Blue Mound Rd.


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> It's behind Kopp's in Brookfield on Blue Mound Rd.


18900 W. Blue Mound Road
Brookfield, WI 53045

In case you want to Mapquest it, Chico.


----------



## illinoishoosier

Hey gang,

Haven't been able to get access lately and I wanted to thank the crew for the hospitaility at my first MoB Herf. Got some nice smokes gifted and the company was good as well. It was nice being able to put a face to some of of you....SOME of you..heh heh

Got to look at what june brings to see what i can do then.


----------



## CHRONO14

Twill413 said:


> It's behind Kopp's in Brookfield on Blue Mound Rd.





icehog3 said:


> 18900 W. Blue Mound Road
> Brookfield, WI 53045
> 
> In case you want to Mapquest it, Chico.


Thanks.


----------



## Sir Tony

Attendees:
King James
Queen James
Icehog
M1903A1 (tentacles)
Twill413 (almost definitely if I can find new heels)
RenoB (put it on the calendar)
BigVito (googling "calender" for a definition)
DonWeb (bought a calendar of BigVito Pics)
tchariya (you guys should schedule stuff using Outlook!)
Sir Tony (Screw Outlook, go iCal!)


----------



## M1903A1

Sir Tony said:


> Attendees:
> King James
> Queen James
> Icehog
> M1903A1 (tentacles)
> Twill413 (almost definitely if I can find new heels)
> RenoB (put it on the calendar)
> BigVito (googling "calender" for a definition)
> DonWeb (bought a calendar of BigVito Pics)
> tchariya (you guys should schedule stuff using Outlook!)
> Sir Tony (Screw Outlook, go iCal!)


Unfortunately, I must remove myself from the list this time. Turns out I have not one conflict that day, but two.


----------



## icehog3

M1903A1 said:


> Unfortunately, I must remove myself from the list this time. Turns out I have not one conflict that day, but two.


Anyone I could snuff to make your life easier, Scott?


----------



## M1903A1

icehog3 said:


> Anyone I could snuff to make your life easier, Scott?


Looks like one just snuffed itself...so after an appointment with the tooth mechanic in the late morning I should be able to head north after all! :tu :ss


----------



## icehog3

M1903A1 said:


> Looks like one just snuffed itself...so after an appointment with the tooth mechanic in the late morning I should be able to head north after all! :tu :ss


Good, need you to respresent the IL Boyzz while I hold down the fort at work.


----------



## Oyin

Anyone interested in a get together next Saturday (May 10th) at Cigar King? I'll be coming through Chicago from Urbana to Ohare and I have about 5 hours to kill.. so i'd love to meet some of the MOB herfers! I'll arrive at Union station around 1pm and have to catch a flight out of Ohare at 7, does the train go from downtown to Skokie? And how would i get from CK to the airport?

Thanks for the help guys and hope to see some of you there! :tu

-Brian


----------



## icehog3

Oyin said:


> Anyone interested in a get together next Saturday (May 10th) at Cigar King? I'll be coming through Chicago from Urbana to Ohare and I have about 5 hours to kill.. so i'd love to meet some of the MOB herfers! I'll arrive at Union station around 1pm and have to catch a flight out of Ohare at 7, does the train go from downtown to Skokie? And how would i get from CK to the airport?
> 
> Thanks for the help guys and hope to see some of you there! :tu
> 
> -Brian


May 10th is the monthly MoB Herf in Wisconsin, Brian...I am sure they would love to have you if you wanted to drive another hour North!


----------



## Oyin

DOH!... 

so anyone wanna give me a ride up?? :ss


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> King James
> Queen James
> Icehog smells
> M1903A1 (tentacles)
> Twill413 (almost definitely if I can find new heels)
> RenoB (put it on the calendar)
> BigVito (googling "calender" for a definition)
> DonWeb (bought a calendar of BigVito Pics)
> 
> Tony DW...you have some issues I was not aware of, My Brother.  :r


Nevermind, I am taking myself off the list because Tom was mean to me! :tu


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> Nevermind, I am taking myself off the list because Tom was mean to me! :tu


Bwa ha ha!! If I knew it was that easy, I'd be mean to you all the time!

You know I'm kidding and I love ya, Tony! :tu


----------



## King James

Mom seems okay with a pig roast (not sure what the rules are about doing one in backyard? or if they would just stay in driveway.) Just wondering if everyone wanted to chip in for a pig roast (would be done by some pig roasting company or whatever you call 'em) or if we should just stick with the tried and true Brats n kraut?


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> Mom seems okay with a pig roast (not sure what the rules are about doing one in backyard? or if they would just stay in driveway.) Just wondering if everyone wanted to chip in for a pig roast (would be done by some pig roasting company or whatever you call 'em) or if we should just stick with the tried and true Brats n kraut?


As much as I love pig roast, I ain't coming unless there are brats.


----------



## Twill413

Chalk me down for either. I think Rob should do some of those marinated brats. Of course we should start trying to get a hold of some snkbyt sauce now too. Anybody got any laying around?


----------



## BigVito

Twill413 said:


> Chalk me down for either. I think Rob should do some of those marinated brats. Of course we should start trying to get a hold of some snkbyt sauce now too. Anybody got any laying around?


I know where to find some


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> As much as I love pig roast, I ain't coming unless there are brats.


brats it is! easier for everyone I think... less $$ and less hassle


----------



## RenoB

Twill413 said:


> Chalk me down for either. I think *Rob should do some of those marinated brats*. Of course we should start trying to get a hold of some snkbyt sauce now too. Anybody got any laying around?


Consider it done, I'll bring a Johnsonville party pak - however many that is :tu

If Perry brings some snkbyt sauce back we could do the shaved beef again too, that was really good!

And we need a case of orange whips


----------



## DonWeb

RenoB said:


> And we need a case of orange whips


Bet I can scare up some-o -that.


----------



## Twill413

Maybe track down some Havana Club? I can walk home from Jim's house.


----------



## King James

Twill413 said:


> Maybe track down some Havana Club? I can walk home from Jim's house.


you move already?


----------



## Twill413

King James said:


> you move already?


Starting today. Movers for the big stuff next weekend.


----------



## RenoB

We're on the clock fellas. Saturday May 10, 1PM, Prime Cigars. See ya all there!


----------



## Twill413

RenoB said:


> We're on the clock fellas. Saturday May 10, 1PM, Prime Cigars. See ya all there!


I am still up in the air on this. Especially now that I am sick. Hopefully things clear up by this weekend.


----------



## King James

I know there is another thread, but a quick MoB Birthday holler to Tom! Too bad he can't make it this weekend for some herfin


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> I know there is another thread, but a quick MoB Birthday holler to Tom! Too bad he can't make it this weekend for some herfin


Thanks Brother!

Work kind of stuck it in my moon for this weekend, but I already am looking good for both the Brewers Herf and KJ Herf, and hope to make the Mayberry Herf is Al decides to have it again.


----------



## King James

I'd like another Mayberry herf too


----------



## RenoB

King James said:


> I'd like another Mayberry herf too


That is one of my favorite photochops, have a copy hanging in my office at work and it routinely makes me chuckle out loud.


----------



## backwoods

Ahhh yes, the Mayberry HERF. that was an awesome time! :ss
I'm thinking of a September time frame for Mayberry II 

So far June 21st looks good for me to attend the CDA HERF, but I'm out for this weekend, My grandfather passed away a few weeks back and my grandmother has been staying with us. We found an assisted living apartment close by us and we are moving her in this weekend. It's been crazy here in Mayberry as of late. 


Have a great HERF guys!


----------



## DonWeb

backwoods said:


> So far June 21st looks good for me to attend the CDA HERF...


Condolences my friend.

What's CDA - I thought the Mother Herf was June 21st.


----------



## backwoods

DonWeb said:


> What's CDA - I thought the Mother Herf was June 21st.


Casa De Anderson:tu


----------



## icehog3

Sorry to hear about your loss, Al.

I hope to get to see you at least a couple times this summer, Brother.


----------



## backwoods

icehog3 said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss, Al.
> 
> I hope to get to see you at least a couple times this summer, Brother.


Me too, Its been way too long!

On the positive side, my brother finally returned this weekend from Iraq:tu


----------



## Twill413

backwoods said:


> Me too, Its been way too long!
> 
> On the positive side, my brother finally returned this weekend from Iraq:tu


That's awesome! Great news. Hopefully I will be able to sneak away this weekend.


----------



## icehog3

backwoods said:


> Me too, Its been way too long!
> 
> On the positive side, my brother finally returned this weekend from Iraq:tu


Gonna be trouble when he and I get together in July!  :r


----------



## Twill413

Roll Call for this weekend (5/10) since I can actually make it. 

Attendees:

Twill413
King James


----------



## King James

yup, got switched around at work so I will be done @ 2:00 and hopefully to the herf by 3:00 or so


----------



## M1903A1

Attendees:

Twill413
King James
*M1903A1* (arriving late)


----------



## RenoB

Attendees:

Twill413
King James
*M1903A1* (arriving late)
RenoB

Has anyone seen or heard from Stan?


----------



## King James

RenoB said:


> Has anyone seen or heard from Stan?


I seem to remember him posting last month that he might make it for part of the herf that was @ cigar king... haven't seen anything from him this month.


----------



## Twill413

RenoB said:


> Attendees:
> 
> Twill413
> King James
> *M1903A1* (arriving late)
> RenoB
> 
> Has anyone seen or heard from Stan?


----------



## King James

Sam won't be there this week. I think sir tony will be driving with me and I suspect don web will turn up. A bit of a smaller MoB herf this month, but no problem with that!


----------



## RenoB

King James said:


> Sam won't be there this week. I think sir tony will be driving with me and I suspect don web will turn up. A bit of a smaller MoB herf this month, but no problem with that!


Smaller yet, as I have to bow out.

Ironically, it's because I'm gonna be in Chicago.


----------



## King James

RenoB said:


> Smaller yet, as I have to bow out.
> 
> Ironically, it's because I'm gonna be in Chicago.


booooo


----------



## Sir Tony

I might not be able to make it guys, I think I should start writing my 15+ page paper due on Tuesday...


----------



## Bobb

Sorry to threadjack...but this is kinda related:

I was wondering if anyone will be free for a cigar or two on May 16th? I have my very first job interview at a school in Marinette, WI that morning, and I am thinking I might stay that night in Milwaukee (My sister lives in Oak Creek.) This is my first time interviewing for a teaching position...and I know I am going to need a good smoke to calm down afterwards :ss


----------



## DonWeb

King James said:


> Sam won't be there this week. I think sir tony will be driving with me and *I suspect don web will turn up*. A bit of a smaller MoB herf this month, but no problem with that!


true dat.


----------



## BigVito

hmm


----------



## RenoB

Bobb said:


> Sorry to threadjack...but this is kinda related:
> 
> I was wondering if anyone will be free for a cigar or two on May 16th? I have my very first job interview at a school in Marinette, WI that morning, and I am thinking I might stay that night in Milwaukee (My sister lives in Oak Creek.) This is my first time interviewing for a teaching position...and I know I am going to need a good smoke to calm down afterwards :ss


Outta town again, sorry.



DonWeb said:


> true dat.


Was hoping for a play by play of your ride on the CS Hwy.



BigVito said:


> hmm


Ditto for your trip.

Ah well, we'll just have to catch up another time.


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> hmm


u comin Perry?


----------



## BigVito

RenoB said:


> Outta town again, sorry.
> 
> Was hoping for a play by play of your ride on the CS Hwy.
> 
> Ditto for your trip.
> 
> Ah well, we'll just have to catch up another time.


:r whatchu mean?


King James said:


> u comin Perry?


not yet....almost there......maybe?.......I'll try :r


----------



## Twill413

Bobb said:


> Sorry to threadjack...but this is kinda related:
> 
> I was wondering if anyone will be free for a cigar or two on May 16th? I have my very first job interview at a school in Marinette, WI that morning, and I am thinking I might stay that night in Milwaukee (My sister lives in Oak Creek.) This is my first time interviewing for a teaching position...and I know I am going to need a good smoke to calm down afterwards :ss


Wish I could but I promised my girl I would go out with her after her pinning (equivalent to walking for graduation for nurses), and we have a room at the intercontinental. I just moved to Oak Creek though. O yea, I will be there tomorrow too.


----------



## BigVito

Twill413 said:


> Wish I could but I promised my girl I would go out with her after her pinning (equivalent to walking for graduation for nurses), and we have a room at the intercontinental. I just moved to Oak Creek though. O yea, I will be there tomorrow too.


congrats to the FW :tu


----------



## Tristan

Sorry fellas, I can't make it tomorrow. I've gotta work on Sunday morning, probably the only Sunday I'll have to work all year, but it still sucks.

I hope you guys have a good herf! :ss


----------



## icehog3

Bobb said:


> Sorry to threadjack...but this is kinda related:
> 
> I was wondering if anyone will be free for a cigar or two on May 16th? I have my very first job interview at a school in Marinette, WI that morning, and I am thinking I might stay that night in Milwaukee (My sister lives in Oak Creek.) This is my first time interviewing for a teaching position...and I know I am going to need a good smoke to calm down afterwards :ss


I will be out of town as well, Bobb, hope you find your huckleberry.

Have a great time today, Gents...wish I didn't have to work.


----------



## DonWeb

Twill413 said:


> Wish I could but I promised my girl I would go out with her after her pinning ...


I was gonna, ummm... what if you, uhhhh.... did you say ...

Oh, nevermind.


----------



## King James

wat time are we meeting there?


----------



## DonWeb

Perry & I carried on the MOB tradition; ya bastages!


----------



## M1903A1

DonWeb said:


> Perry & I carried on the MOB tradition; ya bastages!


Things took longer than planned with my dentist. :hn

While I wanted to go, I didn't want to chance driving all the way there to find that everyone had dispersed.


----------



## icehog3

DonWeb said:


> Perry & I carried on the MOB tradition; ya bastages!


Don't tell me it was just you two?


----------



## Twill413

DonWeb said:


> Perry & I carried on the MOB tradition; ya bastages!


I had every intention of making it out today, but I grossly underestimated exactly what we had left to do for the move in today. I am still pretty sick as well, I have this deep chest cough, which I am sure would not be remedied by a bunch of cigar smoke. Hope you all had fun. I am definitely in for next months herf.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Don't tell me it was just you two?


sir tony and I came too


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> sir tony and I came too


:r late but it till was a good time


----------



## RenoB

I had a solo herf in a park outside Water Tower after 5 hours at Shed. Posting from Union Station on my way home. Way to carry on boys!


----------



## DonWeb

icehog3 said:


> Don't tell me it was just you two?


Another version of the MMH - Mini MoB Herf.



King James said:


> sir tony and I came too


Tony tried to do a MoB drive-by. But Perry and I busted him peekin' in.



BigVito said:


> :r late but it till was a good time


Interesting, some of the things ya learn about a brother at a small herf.

1. toilets flush "counterclock-wise in Wisconsin. 
2. a person can change their major as many times as they want - dammit!

No pics, but the smokes included ... PLPC, Party Shorts, HdM du Depute, SCdlH El Principe - the usual MoB fare.


----------



## BigVito

DonWeb said:


> Another version of the MMH - Mini MoB Herf.
> 
> Tony tried to do a MoB drive-by. But Perry and I busted him peekin' in.
> 
> Interesting, some of the things ya learn about a brother at a small herf.
> 
> 1. toilets flush "counterclock-wise in Wisconsin.
> 2. a person can change their major as many times as they want - dammit!
> 
> No pics, but the smokes included ... PLPC, Party Shorts, HdM du Depute, SCdlH El Principe - the usual MoB fare.


:r I have $20 saying the toilets flush that way - KJ


----------



## Sir Tony

"Flushing direction

It is a commonly held misconception that when flushed, the water in a toilet bowl swirls one way if the toilet is north of the equator and the other way if south of the equator, due to the Coriolis effect. In reality, the direction that the water will take is determined by the geometry of the bowl and other factors, not the Coriolis effect."

http://www.snopes.com/science/coriolis.asp


----------



## King James

Sir Tony said:


> "Flushing direction
> 
> It is a commonly held misconception that when flushed, the water in a toilet bowl swirls one way if the toilet is north of the equator and the other way if south of the equator, due to the Coriolis effect. In reality, the direction that the water will take is determined by the geometry of the bowl and other factors, not the Coriolis effect."
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/science/coriolis.asp


BS.. you find me a toilet that flushes the other way then


----------



## gvarsity

I can't wait until I can join you all for another MoB herf but probably won't happen until late summer. I had a solo herf on my deck this morning but can't really leave town for awhile due to familial obligations.


----------



## CHRONO14

Wish I could have showed but had to work.


----------



## backwoods

King James said:


> BS.. you find me a toilet that flushes the other way then


well, I just checked one of mine and its clockwise, but u will have to wait till Mayberry to check it yourself:tu

Glad to hear you guys had a good herf, Ill leave you with some toilet humor.......

why was Tiggers head stuck in the toilet?

wait for it.................

He was looking for Pooh:chk


----------



## King James

backwoods said:


> well, I just checked one of mine and its clockwise,


it should be clockwise. I think Tony (Don Web) meant to say clockwise in his original post about it. I have never seen a toilet in the US that flushes to the left, always to the right


----------



## backwoods

looks like my mansfield toilets spin clockwise and my american standard spins counter:hc



ahh the topics we discuss at MoB HERFS lol


----------



## King James

backwoods said:


> looks like my mansfield toilets spin clockwise and my american standard spins counter:hc
> l


LIES!


----------



## backwoods

King James said:


> LIES!


ya want I should take pictures?:r:bn


----------



## Cochise

It's a potty conspiracy I say!


----------



## M1903A1

backwoods said:


> looks like my mansfield toilets spin clockwise and my american standard spins counter:hc


Al Bundy would tell you to get a Ferguson. They're white, they're made in Maine, and they go ba-WOOSH!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Thread jack fellas*

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=157861

*Thread jack over*:tu


----------



## King James

^^ replied!


----------



## King James

hope to get a final list for the Anderson Herf by the end of the first week in June... will then PM the addy out to attendees. Was ganna make a separate thread but decided to just keep it amongst the MoB fellas


----------



## Tristan

CSA Herf

Attendees:
King James
Queen James
Icehog
M1903A1 (tentacles)
Twill413 (almost definitely if I can find new heels)
RenoB (put it on the calendar)
BigVito (googling "calender" for a definition)
DonWeb (bought a calendar of BigVito Pics)
tchariya (you guys should schedule stuff using Outlook!)
Sir Tony (Screw Outlook, go iCal!)
Tristan (95%, but only if pretentious bastages are invited)


----------



## gvarsity

Just wanted to put out an unofficial Mob Herf opportunity. June 26th at 5:30 The Tasting Room of Monona, a Madison B & M is having a grand reopening with a single malt scotch tasting and a La Flor Dominica event.

I started another thread to announce it http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=160976 because they are not the most internet savvy folks and although I have mentioned CS to them I don't think the appreciate the size of the CS community. They are good guys and their current place is comfortable and I'm sure the new place will be very nice.

One of the few events I'll be able to make this summer due to my new addition. Since this is only about a mile from my house I don't think I can miss it. Hope to see some of you there.


----------



## King James

will have to see as the date approaches but I think I'm out of town that weekend


----------



## CHRONO14

Anyone know where the 6/14 Herf is being held? Cigar King again or another place?


----------



## King James

CHRONO14 said:


> Anyone know where the 6/14 Herf is being held? Cigar King again or another place?


I believe cigar king..... I wont be there as it is the first game of the season for my football team.


----------



## CHRONO14

King James said:


> I believe cigar king..... I wont be there as it is the first game of the season for my football team.


Good luck. Can't wait for it. Not sure if I can make it but I still can't wait.


----------



## icehog3

I believe Cigar King is the venue for 6/14. Unless I have an afternoon hockey game, I will definitely be there.


----------



## RenoB

King James said:


> I believe cigar king..... I wont be there as it is the first game of the season for my football team.


Maybe we should all just go to your game. Where are you playing?


----------



## BigVito

RenoB said:


> Maybe we should all just go to your game. Where are you playing?


:r add me to the list


----------



## icehog3

I don't have a game on 6/14, so I am in....anyone gonna join me?


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> I don't have a game on 6/14, so I am in....anyone gonna join me?


nope, we all have to work, then watch TV :r

I will know later, depends on how much fuel I have:hn


----------



## RenoB

icehog3 said:


> I don't have a game on 6/14, so I am in....anyone gonna join me?


Won't know til late in the week. Was supposed to go camping this weekend but between the storms and my wife being sick, didn't. So may be going next weekend.


----------



## Twill413

If anyone wants to meet up at a PNR and carpool down, let me know. I am in for the herf for sure this time. I know I said that last month, but I ain't moving again this month. So barring any more tornadoes in my neck of the woods, this should be all systems go.


----------



## DonWeb

Outta town that weekend. 

Drivin' my new car to Rapid City, South Dakota -- family reunion stuff.

Will get to herf with my (birth) brothers though.


----------



## King James

CSA Herf 6/21/08

Attendees:
King James
Queen James
Icehog
M1903A1 (tentacles)
Twill413 (almost definitely if I can find new heels)
RenoB (put it on the calendar)
BigVito (googling "calender" for a definition)
DonWeb (bought a calendar of BigVito Pics)
tchariya (you guys should schedule stuff using Outlook!)
Sir Tony (Screw Outlook, go iCal!)
Tristan (95%, but only if pretentious bastages are invited)


----------



## Twill413

King James said:


> CSA Herf 6/21/08
> 
> Attendees:
> King James
> Queen James
> Icehog
> M1903A1 (tentacles)
> Twill413 (almost definitely if I can find new heels)
> RenoB (put it on the calendar)
> BigVito (googling "calender" for a definition)
> DonWeb (bought a calendar of BigVito Pics)
> tchariya (you guys should schedule stuff using Outlook!)
> Sir Tony (Screw Outlook, go iCal!)
> Tristan (95%, but only if pretentious bastages are invited)


FYI I found these new black strappy heels, so I am go to go.


----------



## icehog3

No hockey game the 21st, the Gods have smiled upon me.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> No hockey game the 21st, the Gods have smiled upon me.


awesome! you ganna need a place to stay overnight?


----------



## RenoB

Twill413 said:


> FYI I found these new black strappy heels, so I am go to go.


My tux is at the cleaners


----------



## Twill413

Batten down the hatches SE WI MoBsters.


----------



## gvarsity

Twill413 said:


> Batten down the hatches SE WI MoBsters.


:tpd::tpd:

Sitting in the basement with tornadoes and thunderstorms in the area. Closest tornado probably 6-10 miles from here. Haven't actually gone down into the basement because of storms in a long long time. Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## RenoB

Twill413 said:


> Batten down the hatches SE WI MoBsters.


Snipped a '98 Hoyo du Prince and sat on the front porch for the duration. One bolt of lightning struck about two doors down and I nearly $hit my pants. But I endured, I love watching a good storm.

Good smoke btw. Now to chose some monstrosity to get me thru the Brewers game.


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> awesome! you ganna need a place to stay overnight?


Sleep between you and the Queen?  :r


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Sleep between you and the Queen?  :r


unlikely. haha


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Sleep between you and the Queen?  :r


u thats nasty . never knew you batted for the other team.

What are you doin later


----------



## gvarsity

RenoB said:


> Snipped a '98 Hoyo du Prince and sat on the front porch for the duration. One bolt of lightning struck about two doors down and I nearly $hit my pants. But I endured, I love watching a good storm.
> 
> Good smoke btw. Now to chose some monstrosity to get me thru the Brewers game.


Sounds like a great smoke. Could you feel the electricity from the bolt of lightening? Never been that close to one. I love watching a good storm too but the wife was getting a little freaked so I thought I'd keep her company.

My family has some property on lake superior and watching storms up there is one of my true joys in life. Just amazing watching the waves break and the driving rain. Glad you enjoyed the weather.


----------



## RenoB

gvarsity said:


> Sounds like a great smoke. Could you feel the electricity from the bolt of lightening? Never been that close to one. I love watching a good storm too but the wife was getting a little freaked so I thought I'd keep her company.
> 
> My family has some property on lake superior and watching storms up there is one of my true joys in life. Just amazing watching the waves break and the driving rain. Glad you enjoyed the weather.


Didn't feel the electricity but felt a pressure change for sure. I'm about a mile from Lake Michigan and often follow a storm and watch it out over the lake, seen some incredible light shows.

I'm more inclined to head to the basement when the sirens sound, unlike my wife and kids who have yet to take it seriously. Narrowly avoided a flood in the basement, the sump pump stopped and water backed up into the drain tiles. But I got it working before water came up thru the tiles. Phew!


----------



## Tristan

I'm going to have to take myself off the list for the Casa De Anderson herf. I'm having surgery on Thurday 6/19 and I don't think I'll be feeling up to travel.

I do have good news, I will be at the Brewer Herf. I'll be going through herf withdrawal until then.


----------



## gvarsity

RenoB said:


> Didn't feel the electricity but felt a pressure change for sure. I'm about a mile from Lake Michigan and often follow a storm and watch it out over the lake, seen some incredible light shows.
> 
> I'm more inclined to head to the basement when the sirens sound, unlike my wife and kids who have yet to take it seriously. Narrowly avoided a flood in the basement, the sump pump stopped and water backed up into the drain tiles. But I got it working before water came up thru the tiles. Phew!


Close enough for my taste. When I was young and dumb I sat outside and watched a couple of tornadoes now I'm more more prone to stay inside and/or head for the basement.

Glad to hear you avoided a major backup. I've got a small crack in my foundation and I have taken out about ten gallons of water in the past 24 hours. No real damage just a pain in the ass. We got through the heavy stuff fine but it's still just pouring on and off. Looks like it will continue all week. Looking forward to some sunny dry weather so I can regrade the planter over the crack to drain properly. Should have done it before but kept getting distracted.


----------



## icehog3

Tristan said:


> I'm going to have to take myself off the list for the Casa De Anderson herf. I'm having surgery on Thurday 6/19 and I don't think I'll be feeling up to travel.
> 
> I do have good news, I will be at the Brewer Herf. I'll be going through herf withdrawal until then.


We will miss you at the LCdA herf, but looking forward to the Brewer's Herf, Tristan!


----------



## BeagleOne

Wish I could make it, but I won't be in CHicago until the 20th of June. Good luck y'all!


----------



## BigVito

BeagleOne said:


> Wish I could make it, but I won't be in CHicago until the 20th of June. Good luck y'all!


CDA herf is the 21st :tu


----------



## King James

For CDA herfers that are interested... I have a scrimmage for my football team from 10:00-12:00 before the herf (I think that is the time, will find out for sure later this week) if anyone is interested in attending. Otherwise I was thinking 2:00 start time would be good and we can go until whenever since my backyard doesn't close. Got a fire pit incase it is chilly and garage incase it rains.


----------



## icehog3

Anyone going to Cigar King on the 14th? Gonna save the gas money for LCdA herf if nobody can make it to Skokie this Saturday.


----------



## BigVito

I will find out Fathers day plans, then report.


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> Anyone going to Cigar King on the 14th? Gonna save the gas money for LCdA herf if nobody can make it to Skokie this Saturday.


I am planning on it, and I think Rob is as well.


----------



## RenoB

Twill413 said:


> I am planning on it, and I think Rob is as well.


If it's just us and Tom I suggest postponing til CDA. Got things I could be doing (as opposed to "want to be doing"), like more fckng yard work.


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> I am planning on it, and I think Rob is as well.





RenoB said:


> If it's just us and Tom I suggest postponing til CDA. Got things I could be doing (as opposed to "want to be doing"), like more fckng yard work.


As much as I love you guys, I could live with us all meeting a week later at LCdA....but I will be there if you guys are, so just let me know.


----------



## CHRONO14

I'm a negative for the 14th I have a graduation BBQ to go to.


----------



## BigVito

CHRONO14 said:


> I'm a negative for the 14th I have a graduation BBQ to go to.


congrats on graduating. :tu


----------



## M1903A1

icehog3 said:


> As much as I love you guys, I could live with us all meeting a week later at LCdA....but I will be there if you guys are, so just let me know.


If others will be there, so will I. Just say the word, people!


----------



## CHRONO14

BigVito said:


> congrats on graduating. :tu


Not me its a cousin of mine. But thanks anyway.


----------



## BigVito

I have to bow out of both herfs.


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> I have to bow out of both herfs.


Why Perry?


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Why Perry?


the ck one an $$$$ drive and I had a lapse in my STD (no monies)

CSA herf I have a graduation to attend.

Not good reasons but what do you expect outta me


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> the ck one an $$$$ drive and I had a lapse in my STD (no monies)
> 
> CSA herf I have a graduation to attend.
> 
> Not good reasons but what do you expect outta me


The money issue is understandable, so is the graduation....just sucks I won't see you 'til the Brewer's Herf.

Sorry about the STD.....


----------



## BigVito

Yeah it sucks, I probably could get out of the graduation party but why bother.

STD short term disability, medical records dept. Didn't turn the papers to the doc till the last minute. Then they waste time mailing them to me, so two weeks 0 pay and its unknown when I get paid again.


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> Yeah it sucks, I probably could get out of the graduation party but why bother.
> 
> STD short term disability, medical records dept. Didn't turn the papers to the doc till the last minute. Then they waste time mailing them to me, so two weeks 0 pay and its unknown when I get paid again.


Let me know if I can do anything to help, Brother.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Let me know if I can do anything to help, Brother.


thanks brother I appreciate that


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> thanks brother I appreciate that


You got it, My Brother.


----------



## icehog3

So what sayeth thee, oh Tony of Twill?


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> So what sayeth thee, oh Tony of Twill?


Looks pretty small. We are just gonna come over and smoke at your house. That way you don't have to drive. :tu


----------



## DonWeb

I'm in South Dakota this weekend - Mother's birthday.

1) won't make it today 14th.
2) Perry, if I can help ... 
3) PM'ing with CGar_Girl ... I gave her an open invitation to herf with the Mob.

(nuff said)


----------



## The MoB

DonWeb said:


> 3) PM'ing with CGar_Girl ... I gave her an open invitation to herf with the Mob.
> 
> (nuff said)


Thank you


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> Looks pretty small. We are just gonna come over and smoke at your house. That way you don't have to drive. :tu


Awesome Brother...we can saw down the 25 foot section of Willow that crushed my fence, and maybe have time for a smoke!  :r


----------



## RenoB

icehog3 said:


> Awesome Brother...we can saw down the 25 foot section of Willow that crushed my fence, and maybe have time for a smoke!  :r


Then it'll be off to my place to move 5 yards of mulch, trim 50 feet of hedge, clean the garage, install a toilet and repair shower doors :r

(see you all next week at LCdA)


----------



## icehog3

RenoB said:


> Then it'll be off to my place to move 5 yards of mulch, trim 50 feet of hedge, clean the garage, install a toilet and repair shower doors :r
> 
> (see you all next week at LCdA)


Wait, I heard Perry's bathroom needed remodeling.


----------



## King James

anyone up for my scrimmage? weather permitting of course. hot dogs afterwards! haha


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> anyone up for my scrimmage? weather permitting of course. hot dogs afterwards! haha


If I can play.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Awesome Brother...we can saw down the 25 foot section of Willow that crushed my fence, and maybe have time for a smoke!  :r





RenoB said:


> Then it'll be off to my place to move 5 yards of mulch, trim 50 feet of hedge, clean the garage, install a toilet and repair shower doors :r
> 
> (see you all next week at LCdA)





icehog3 said:


> Wait, I heard Perry's bathroom needed remodeling.


:r:r this old Herf 


icehog3 said:


> If I can play.


and hurt the youngins?


----------



## Twill413

So, are we going with a nay on this one? 

Tom, if you seriously need help with the tree, I would help you on Saturday. Although I think you just just pick it up and throw it off your lawn like a Kaber if you wanted to.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> If I can play.


haha... i got an extra set of shoulder pads for you....


----------



## Twill413

King James said:


> haha... i got an extra set of shoulder pads for you....


Pads? Hog don't need no stinking pads!


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> So, are we going with a nay on this one?
> 
> Tom, if you seriously need help with the tree, I would help you on Saturday. Although I think you just just pick it up and throw it off your lawn like a Kaber if you wanted to.


That is awesome of you Tony, but actually the whole tree is going to need to come down as it is too big a risk to fall on the house. It is about 35-40 feet high and about 18 feet in circumference, so I am hiring professionals to deal with it. 

Are you able to make the LCdA Herf at Jimmy's? If so, I would suggest nixing this and herfing next weekend. If you can't make that one, and want to come down, I would still make it out to herf with you, as it has been too long. You let me know Brother.


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> haha... i got an extra set of shoulder pads for you....


I would love to get a chance to get my first quarterback sack (sack, not sac, perverts) since high school...though I know that isn't feasible. Even if it was, I would likely decline, 'cause if I got myself hurt playing football and couldn't play hockey, I would shoot myself in the mind.


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> That is awesome of you Tony, but actually the whole tree is going to need to come down as it is too big a risk to fall on the house. It is about 35-40 feet high and about 18 feet in circumference, so I am hiring professionals to deal with it.
> 
> Are you able to make the LCdA Herf at Jimmy's? If so, I would suggest nixing this and herfing next weekend. If you can't make that one, and want to come down, I would still make it out to herf with you, as it has been too long. You let me know Brother.


I had better be able to make the LCdA, it's about 2 minutes from my Apt. I think nixing this weekend even buys me more of a pass next weekend. Crista has off this weekend and works next, so I think spending some QT this weekend is a good idea.


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> I had better be able to make the LCdA, it's about 2 minutes from my Apt. I think nixing this weekend even buys me more of a pass next weekend. Crista has off this weekend and works next, so I think spending some QT this weekend is a good idea.


Totally cool, at least we get to herf next weekend.:tu

Scott, any chance on you making LCdA next weekend?


----------



## M1903A1

icehog3 said:


> Totally cool, at least we get to herf next weekend.:tu
> 
> Scott, any chance on you making LCdA next weekend?


You expect me to drive all the way to Wisconsin to smoke a couple of cigars????????

(Just say where and when!) :ss :tu

Actually I don't mind...I might actually have something to smoke by then!


----------



## Twill413

So, what time this weekend?


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> So, what time this weekend?


Yes, what time?

Also, DonWeb Tony, are you coming....I owe you a couple Cohibas.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Yes, what time?
> 
> Also, DonWeb Tony, are you coming....I owe you a couple Cohibas.


want to get a final head count by tomorrow. I was thinking people could start coming between 1:00 and 2:00. All food will be taken care of as well as probably a case or two or beer and some diet pepsi. Anything else to drink (soda or alcoholic) was thinking of just having people bring along with them. Sound okay? Then tomorrow night or thursday will PM my addy to attendees


----------



## DonWeb

I intend to be there. Though will be running a bit late.


----------



## tchariya

I'm a go for smoking this weekend! And Scott...you do have something to smoke sitting in my cooler!


----------



## BigVito

I will hopefully know tomorrow


----------



## icehog3

I just got mandated to work days Sunday. I will still be there, but won't be able to stay quite as late as I would have liked.


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> I just got mandated to work days Sunday. I will still be there, but won't be able to stay quite as late as I would have liked.


That's OK, me neither. Have my parents and my future in laws meeting for the first that evening.


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> That's OK, me neither. Have my parents and my future in laws meeting for the first that evening.


Can I come with?


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> Can I come with?


I don't see why not.


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> I don't see why not.


Think I could get into your FFIL's Circle of Trust?

It's just a game, Fokker!! :r


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> Think I could get into your FFIL's Circle of Trust?
> 
> It's just a game, Fokker!! :r


If I set you up, do you think you could spike it?

I'd have to be pretty high.

I bet you would Panama Red. :r


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> If I set you up, do you think you could spike it?
> 
> I'd have to be pretty high.
> 
> I bet you would Panama Red. :r


:r:r:tu


----------



## King James

I think this is the final list... if not, add or take yourself off 

*CSA Herf*

*Attendees:*
King James
Queen James
Icehog
M1903A1 
Twill413 
RenoB 
BigVito 
DonWeb 
tchariya 
Sir Tony


----------



## M1903A1

tchariya said:


> I'm a go for smoking this weekend! And Scott...you do have something to smoke sitting in my cooler!


PM incoming. :tu


----------



## King James

will be PMing my address tomorrow and getting a list of all the grub that will be made. Mostly thanks to Mom and Sam... I'll be doing brats though!


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> will be PMing my address tomorrow and getting a list of all the grub that will be made. Mostly thanks to Mom and Sam... I'll be doing brats though!


Sweet!! :tu


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> will be PMing my address tomorrow and getting a list of all the grub that will be made. Mostly thanks to Mom and Sam... I'll be doing brats though!


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


>


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


>


:tpd:


----------



## King James

??? im confused lol


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> ??? im confused lol


no addy? Should I just look for smoke singles?


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> no addy? Should I just look for smoke singles?


PMing the addy to everyone later tonight


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> PMing the addy to everyone later tonight


:tu:tu


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> PMing the addy to everyone later tonight


Why the big wait to send a PM with your addy, Jimmy?....I want to mapquest it at work so I can print out the map here on the color laser printer.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Why the big wait to send a PM with your addy, Jimmy?....I want to mapquest it at work so I can print out the map here on the color laser printer.


I thought he was going to pm last night


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> I thought he was going to pm last night


Two line addy, don't know why the big wait?  :r


----------



## icehog3

icehog3 said:


> Two line addy, don't know why the big wait?  :r


Unless he still hasn't run this by his Mom.....


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Two line addy, don't know why the big wait?  :r





icehog3 said:


> Unless he still hasn't run this by his Mom.....


:r:r they are in Disney


----------



## tchariya

maybe they are waiting for their street to be named and house to be numbered.
or he has one of them mobile shack herf vehicle thingies that hasn't been permanently situated yet.


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> Why the big wait to send a PM with your addy, Jimmy?....I want to mapquest it at work so I can print out the map here on the color laser printer.


That's what I been thinking this whole time. But it's Jim's party, and he'll stall if he wants to. I think he just likes creating suspense. Maybe I should get it from Sir Tony and then post it in open forum to ruin his fun.


----------



## BigVito

Twill413 said:


> That's what I been thinking this whole time. But it's Jim's party, and he'll stall if he wants to. I think he just likes creating suspense. Maybe I should get it from Sir Tony and then post it in open forum to ruin his fun.


:r:r

dew itt


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> That's what I been thinking this whole time. But it's Jim's party, and he'll stall if he wants to. I think he just likes creating suspense. Maybe I should get it from Sir Tony and then post it in open forum to ruin his fun.


PM Anita! :r


----------



## King James

im sending them now, jerks! only reason I didn't earlier is cuz i was just leaving for work and didn't have time. Could have done it a week ago I guess but I'm a procrastinator


----------



## King James

okay here are some details.

Start Time: 1:00 PM
End Time: whenever the last person leaves.

*Food:*
Brats
Hamburgers
Pasta Salad
Chips
Taco Dip
Spinach Dip
Fruit Tray
Veggie Tray
Cheese/Sausage Tray
Cheesecake for dessert (thanks Sam!)

*Drinks:*
Mostly bring your own but will be some pepsi and miller lite

Will just be smoking/eating/drinking all day. Have the fire pit for at night if needed. Rob, how bout some bocci ball? ( I think you have the kit)


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> im sending them now, jerks! only reason I didn't earlier is cuz i was just leaving for work and didn't have time. Could have done it a week ago I guess but I'm a pro-cr ass tinator


That's OK Jimmy, I just figured you would post it Sunday.  :r


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> okay here are some details.
> 
> Start Time: 1:00 PM
> End Time: whenever the last person leaves.
> 
> *Food:*
> Brats
> Hamburgers
> Pasta Salad
> Chips
> Taco Dip
> Spinach Dip
> Fruit Tray
> Veggie Tray
> Cheese/Sausage Tray
> Cheesecake for dessert (thanks Sam!)
> 
> *Drinks:*
> Mostly bring your own but will be some pepsi and miller lite
> 
> Will just be smoking/eating/drinking all day. Have the fire pit for at night if needed. Rob, how bout some bocci ball? ( I think you have the kit)


Tom what should I bring to drink, anything?


icehog3 said:


> That's OK Jimmy, I just figured you would post it Sunday.  :r


:r:r also did you print up a mapquest copy for me


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> Tom what should I bring to drink, *everything*?


Yes. 



BigVito said:


> :r:r also did you print up a mapquest copy for me


Yes, I printed up directions from my house to Jimmy's house for you.  :r


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Yes.


unfortunately I have n good rum I will bring a substitute 


icehog3 said:


> Yes, I printed up directions from my house to Jimmy's house for you.  :r


cool, I'll pick it up at his place :r


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> unfortunately I have n good rum I will bring a substitute
> 
> cool, I'll pick it up at his place :r


I have some rum I can bring if you want rum....I bet Scott might bring some too.

Want me to bring reverse directiosn too?


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> I have some rum I can bring if you want rum....I bet Scott might bring some too.
> 
> Want me to bring reverse directiosn too?


:r I was spoiled by the Fla crew. only one kind of rum for me :r

how are you going to get here with reverse directions? drive backwards??


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> :r I was spoiled by the Fla crew. only one kind of rum for me :r
> 
> how are you going to get here with reverse directions? drive backwards??


What kind of rum was that?

I only drive sideways on my motorcycle lately.  :r


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> What kind of rum was that?
> 
> I only drive sideways on my motorcycle lately.  :r


 thats hardcore


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> thats hardcore


That's what I have, fukker!


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> That's what I have, fukker!


:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> :dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


:ss :tu :al


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> :ss :tu :al


It will be served in honor of Sgt. Fang:tu


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> It will be served in honor of Sgt. Fang:tu


Word. :tu :al


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> That's what I have, fukker!


Let me get a little nip before you polish it off! I am told that's some good TIHS.


----------



## BigVito

Twill413 said:


> Let me get a little nip before you polish it off! I am told that's some good TIHS.


Tom hope you have two bottles, once he tries it we will need more.


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> Tom hope you have two bottles, once he tries it we will need more.


Nope, I have one 1/2 full one.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Nope, I have one 1/2 full one.


:r crap.


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> *Food:*
> Brats
> Hamburgers
> Pasta Salad
> Chips
> Taco Dip
> Spinach Dip
> Fruit Tray
> Veggie Tray
> Cheese/Sausage Tray
> Cheesecake for dessert (thanks Sam!)


Where's the danged corn on the cob????


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Where's the danged corn on the cob????


and the brisket?


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> and the brisket?


COTC is a little more reasonable and easy than a brisket, Smart Guy.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Where's the danged corn on the cob????


never done corn on the cob on the grill. If someone wants to do it... I can get some haha


----------



## backwoods

Hey gang...jsut a quick peak in to say have a great HERF tommorow:bl 

Been tryin to keep Mayberry from floating away. FEMA was out here yesterday surveying the town. We still have a 2 acre lake in front of our house but we are dry. the other side of town is not so good. everyother house has a 20yard dumpster parked in front and full to the top. 
I have some very close friends that live on the rock river and it was expected to crest today. We have sandbag walls hugging their house 6 foot high and running pumps 24/7. The house is holding up but their yard is being slowly eroded away. Not sure if the house is gonna be swallowed by the river. So between helpin neighbors gut the basements and filling sandbags, Ive been keeping busy lol

I miss u guys and I really hope to burn one with u all soon. Hell the last I had a cigar is when Tristan stopped over on his way back home...February I think.

Sorry for the threadjack:chk


Salutes MoB crew!!!


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> never done corn on the cob on the grill. If someone wants to do it... I can get some haha


I'm sure Tom can do it :r


icehog3 said:


> COTC is a little more reasonable and easy than a brisket, Smart Guy.


HA! you said I'm smart


backwoods said:


> Hey gang...jsut a quick peak in to say have a great HERF tommorow:bl
> 
> Been tryin to keep Mayberry from floating away. FEMA was out here yesterday surveying the town. We still have a 2 acre lake in front of our house but we are dry. the other side of town is not so good. everyother house has a 20yard dumpster parked in front and full to the top.
> I have some very close friends that live on the rock river and it was expected to crest today. We have sandbag walls hugging their house 6 foot high and running pumps 24/7. The house is holding up but their yard is being slowly eroded away. Not sure if the house is gonna be swallowed by the river. So between helpin neighbors gut the basements and filling sandbags, Ive been keeping busy lol
> 
> I miss u guys and I really hope to burn one with u all soon. Hell the last I had a cigar is when Tristan stopped over on his way back home...February I think.
> 
> Sorry for the threadjack:chk
> 
> Salutes MoB crew!!!


I hope all returns to good for you, :ss


----------



## DonWeb

Hey Jimmy:

Should I bring something ... whatdoyaneed?


----------



## King James

DonWeb said:


> Hey Jimmy:
> 
> Should I bring something ... whatdoyaneed?


besides stuff to drink I think we are okay.

Rob is bringing bocci ball and a couple big ashtrays

Hope everyone can stay late enough to enjoy the fire pit once it cools off and starts to get dark. Anyone that doesn't want to drive home is welcome to stay (even you, Tom.... and Perry I guess  )

Edit: weather is showing isolated t-storms. We can relocate to the garage but would prefer they miss us. damnit


----------



## M1903A1

icehog3 said:


> I have some rum I can bring if you want rum....I bet Scott might bring some too.


Am I that predictable??? :chk 

(Shall I bring a partial bottle of Johnny Walker too?)


----------



## icehog3

backwoods said:


> Hey gang...jsut a quick peak in to say have a great HERF tommorow:bl


You know we will be missing you Brother...hope you get everything situated soon. 

Scott, bring whatever you think we can keep down! :r

Jimmy, let me know if there is anything last minute you need.


----------



## tchariya

and for late breaking news.....

I have to cancel...but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night!

Eat and smoke and drink some more for me!


----------



## icehog3

tchariya said:


> I'm a go for smoking this weekend! And Scott...you do have something to smoke sitting in my cooler!





tchariya said:


> and for late breaking news.....
> 
> I have to cancel...but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night!
> 
> Eat and smoke and drink some more for me!


He is in...he is out.

What is Scott gonna smoke now?


----------



## snkbyt

y'all have a good time, safe me a chair...I'll be there in spirit, just don't get caught trying to have a conversation with me (the empty chair)


----------



## BigVito

DonWeb said:


> Hey Jimmy:
> 
> Should I bring something ... whatdoyaneed?


just bring that smile Arnold :r


King James said:


> besides stuff to drink I think we are okay.
> 
> Rob is bringing bocci ball and a couple big ashtrays
> 
> Hope everyone can stay late enough to enjoy the fire pit once it cools off and starts to get dark. Anyone that doesn't want to drive home is welcome to stay (even you, Tom.... and Perry I guess  )
> 
> Edit: weather is showing isolated t-storms. We can relocate to the garage but would prefer they miss us. damnit


I was going to bring my herf stinky, guess I'll leave it at home.


----------



## BigVito

snkbyt said:


> y'all have a good time, safe me a chair...I'll be there in spirit, just don't get caught trying to have a conversation with me (the empty chair)


:r what if Tom tries sitting in that chair??


----------



## Jbailey

Have a great time! Will be standing up in a wedding while you guys are smoking. At least I'm rocking my Mob shirt.

Will have a great smoke tomorrow.


----------



## King James

heading to store now to pick up the final stuff


----------



## icehog3

snkbyt said:


> y'all have a good time, safe me a chair...I'll be there in spirit, just don't get caught trying to have a conversation with me (the empty chair)


"Alex, want to drink some of the Centenario Rum?......

No?, OK, Perry and I will drink yours."
 :r

Alex, have a great time at your herf today....you will definitely be at ours in spirit.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> "Alex, want to drink some of the Centenario Rum?......
> 
> No?, OK, Perry and I will drink yours."
> :r
> 
> Alex, have a great time at your herf today....you will definitely be at ours in spirit.


:r:r:tu


----------



## King James

75 and sunny out currently. Getting tables and chairs setup outside and the music mix ready. Tempted to put come on eileen on there for Tom..... haha


----------



## BigVito

heading there now


----------



## King James

see everyone soon


----------



## CHRONO14

Just wanted to say have a great time and *WOOOO* _*CUBS*_ *WOOO CUBS*


----------



## King James

just got in for the night. Neighbor just left. good herf. will have more to post tomorrow but am drunk and tired. night!


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> just got in for the night. Neighbor just left. good herf. will have more to post tomorrow but am drunk and tired. night!


:r:r


----------



## snkbyt

BigVito said:


> :r what if Tom tries sitting in that chair??


 as long as I got up 1st, no prob.............................:ss


icehog3 said:


> "Alex, want to drink some of the Centenario Rum?......
> had a few
> No?, OK, Perry and I will drink yours."
> :r
> can you find it up there?
> Alex, have a great time at your herf today....you will definitely be at ours in spirit.


 had a great time w/a small group from the FL Crew.........hope y'all enjoyed yours as well


----------



## RenoB

Thanks for another outstanding outdoor herf! It was great to see everyone and Mrs. King James really knows how to throw a party.

A little sluggish this morning from all the meat I consumed. Jim, your brats are worthy of the raves they get.

T minus 20 days and counting for the Brewers Herf :mn


----------



## icehog3

Awesome Day with some awesome friends....more laughs than I could count.

Special thanks to Jim, Sam, and Mrs. KJ for the wonderful hospitality and delicious food. And to Rob, Tony, Perry, Tony, Scott and Tony for the great smokes, and even better company!

(Did I miss a Tony?)  :r


----------



## DonWeb

Great to see everyone. Good food, great company. King James and family hosting a great shindig - thanks to King Mom (for hosting), to King James (for cooking), and to MaryAnne (QueenJames) for the bananacreampie. James even donned the appropriate paraphenalia.

I meant to ask though; since the neighbor lady was messing around in the bushes, why didn't you just invite her over?


----------



## Sir Tony

Had a great time brothers, sorry I couldn't stay for long. The camp fire arguments were great guys! Thanks Hermey, Sam and Jim's mom for putting this together. Can't wait for the Brewers Herf!


----------



## BigVito

Sir Tony said:


> Had a great time brothers, sorry I couldn't stay for long. The camp fire arguments were great guys! Thanks Hermey, Sam and Jim's mom for putting this together. Can't wait for the Brewers Herf!


:r:r

It was a great time, great food, drinks and laughing

Thank you to the royal court for hosting the jesters


----------



## King James

glad everyone had fun. Thanks to all that came and luckily the weather was nice all day to make a great herf.


----------



## pnoon

One pic? That's all we get?

Hell, if we only get one pic, at least it could have been of Queen James.


----------



## RenoB

King James said:


> glad everyone had fun. Thanks to all that came and luckily the weather was nice all day to make a great herf.


haha, it took him until 6:03 to post. And that's all you got to say? How ya doin' today buddy :chk :r



pnoon said:


> One pic? That's all we get?
> 
> Hell, if we only get one pic, at least it could have been of Queen James.


I think she was snapping most of the pics. And where is she today?


----------



## King James

we went to the brewer game (why I didn't post until 6:00 haha) She will prolly load 'em up tomorrow


----------



## DonWeb

Herfin' at Casa Del Rey (some folks picture below)

Center: King James
Top Left: IceHog3
Top Center: TWill
Center Right: M1903A1
Bottom Left: BigVito
Bottom Right: Bolivar - the herf fish

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Twill413

Coll image Tony. Thanks to everyone involved especially Sam and Mrs. Queen James AKA Cindy. Thanks for the smokes Tom, Scott, Tony, and Jim. I missed out on the food, but it was good to see you all again. Just a few short weeks until Brewers Herf.


----------



## King James

alright..... who is the one who changed my damn avatar? haha


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> alright..... who is the one who changed my damn avatar? haha


Why am I such a misfit?
I am not just a nit wit!
They can't fire me.
I QUIT!


----------



## Queen James

jim & tom fighting about who was a better dentist, jim or herme the elf (hence the avatar)
"did you ever pull a tooth from the abominable snowman?!" -tom
haven't been home to upload pics yet, they should be coming tonight after i get home from work! had a good time guys!


----------



## icehog3

Queen James said:


> jim & tom fighting about who was a better dentist, jim or herme the elf (hence the avatar)
> "did you ever pull a tooth from the abominable snowman?!" -tom
> haven't been home to upload pics yet, they should be coming tonight after i get home from work! had a good time guys!





Hermie the DEntist said:


> Why am I such a misfit?
> I am not just a nit wit!
> They can't fire me.
> I QUIT!


----------



## King James

At least I'm an athlete!


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> At least I'm an athlete!


Oh, so now you agree with me?


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Oh, so now you agree with me?


never!


----------



## Twill413

Glad I have been able to maintain middle of the road status and not garner attention from the MoDatar squad.


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> Glad I have been able to maintain middle of the road status and not garner attention from the MoDatar squad.


Don't tempt fate, Tony.  :r


----------



## M1903A1

DonWeb said:


> Herfin' at Casa Del Rey (some folks picture below)
> 
> Center Right: M1903A1
> 
> http://imageshack.us


Ah yes...me "enjoying" that BGM (Bolivar Gone Miserable)! :tg

Damn that was one fun herf!!!!!! :al:ss :chk :tu


----------



## Twill413

M1903A1 said:


> Ah yes...me "enjoying" that BGM (Bolivar Gone Miserable)! :tg
> 
> Damn that was one fun herf!!!!!! :al:ss :chk :tu


You knew it was gonna go bad when you could barely get the foil off :r

Tom, you think you scare me? Well, me posting in invisible ink oughta give you your answer oughtn't it?


----------



## M1903A1

Twill413 said:


> You knew it was gonna go bad when you could barely get the foil off :r


I did kinda wonder about that.


----------



## Queen James

here are the pics

good old cs logo









bolivar the herf fish









tom drinking a girly drink...his pinky was out for the record









banana cream pie mmmm









group shot minus twill because he left early haha


----------



## BigVito

Queen James said:


> here are the pics
> 
> good old cs logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bolivar the herf fish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tom drinking a girly drink...his pinky was out for the record
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> banana cream pie mmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> group shot minus twill because he left early haha


on the group shot what is Ron looking at, and when did Tom sprout branches?:r


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> on the group shot what is Ron looking at, and when did Tom sprout branches?:r


Who's Ron?


----------



## icehog3

Jimmy's first patient:


----------



## Jbailey

Looks like a great time guys.


----------



## Emjaysmash

Hey All.

I just recently started following this thread and thought I should introduce myself. 
I'm M.J. (Mike) and live in Wisconsin (Green Bay). I've been smoking a little over a year now, and would like to find a cool group to herf with. My friend and I might try it to one of the Herfs this summer, and as soon as I move closer to Milwaukee and Chicago for college (Madison) I might try to make it out for more (if that's okay with all of you.)

I hope to see you all around sometime.

-Mike "Emjaysmash"


----------



## icehog3

Emjaysmash said:


> Hey All.
> 
> I just recently started following this thread and thought I should introduce myself.
> I'm M.J. (Mike) and live in Wisconsin (Green Bay). I've been smoking a little over a year now, and would like to find a cool group to herf with. My friend and I might try it to one of the Herfs this summer, and as soon as I move closer to Milwaukee and Chicago for college (Madison) I might try to make it out for more (if that's okay with all of you.)
> 
> I hope to see you all around sometime.
> 
> -Mike "Emjaysmash"


You are more than welcome to join us anytime, Mike.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Who's Ron?


me not catching my iPod error Should be Rob


----------



## King James

Sam pointed out Rob looks a bit like Al Capone in that pic... haha


----------



## King James

Need me some mob herf banter. Is the one on the 9th in Milwaukee or Illinois I forget? If it is in milwaukee I can make it for a bit, but have a game at night so can't go to Illinois. Although the team we are playing is new to the league and doing pretty brutal so it is possible they drop out and we may not have a game... will keep you posted


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> Need me some mob herf banter. Is the one on the 9th in Milwaukee or Illinois I forget? If it is in milwaukee I can make it for a bit, but have a game at night so can't go to Illinois. Although the team we are playing is new to the league and doing pretty brutal so it is possible they drop out and we may not have a game... will keep you posted


July was Milwaukee (Brewer Herf), so August would be Chicago.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> July was Milwaukee (Brewer Herf), so August would be Chicago.


Alrighty..... well we shall see what happens with my game. Big win last night though against defending national champs. How far are you from mooseheart, Tom?


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> Alrighty..... well we shall see what happens with my game. Big win last night though against defending national champs. How far are you from mooseheart, Tom?


Mapquest says 27.96 miles, though I never heard of Mooseheart IL until right now. :r


----------



## Bruce

May have to try to make this one..........get my butt out of this mental funk I've been in.


----------



## Twill413

Bruce said:


> May have to try to make this one..........get my butt out of this mental funk I've been in.


I would love to get some talk time in with you and pick your brain on some things, but I think this one is sceduled for the 9th. I am getting married the following day, and my Dad and I have some things planned.


----------



## smitdavi

Can't wait to meet up with you guys again :tu


----------



## icehog3

Bruce said:


> May have to try to make this one..........get my butt out of this mental funk I've been in.


Sounds excellent, my Friend, I will bring cigars and mental floss.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Mapquest says 27.96 miles, though I never heard of Mooseheart IL until right now. :r


You don't live too far from where I played the other night then.

Would be awesome to see you again, Bruce... all depends on if the game holds up or not though.


----------



## smitdavi

Where is the herf on the 9th at?


----------



## CHRONO14

Crap I forgot it's next week. I'm going to the cubs game. What time are you guys meeting up and when do they close (6?)? Game is at 2:55 but I have bleacher seats and will have to be there early.


----------



## Twill413

CHRONO14 said:


> Crap I forgot it's next week. I'm going to the cubs game. What time are you guys meeting up and when do they close (6?)? Game is at 2:55 but I have bleacher seats and will have to be there early.


That's OK, I won't be making it either. Wedding is still on. She's understanding but postponing it because it's herf weekend may be pushing it a bit.


----------



## smitdavi

Twill413 said:


> That's OK, I won't be making it either. Wedding is still on. She's understanding but postponing it because it's herf weekend may be pushing it a bit.


haha i can imagine that convo


----------



## icehog3

This month is scheduled for Cigar King in Skokie.

Generally people arrive between 1 and 2, and they do close at 6, Chico.

I haven't heard from many people, I know Tony Twill is out....anybody in?


----------



## CHRONO14

Twill413 said:


> That's OK, I won't be making it either. Wedding is still on. She's understanding but postponing it because it's herf weekend may be pushing it a bit.


That would be one fantastic wife if she allowed that.



icehog3 said:


> This month is scheduled for Cigar King in Skokie.
> 
> Generally people arrive between 1 and 2, and they do close at 6, Chico.
> 
> I haven't heard from many people, I know Tony Twill is out....anybody in?


Guess I'm out then the game probably won't even be over till about then.


----------



## King James

I dunno if Rob will still be out of town for this herf but I think he will be. I'm still out as of now because the game hasn't been cancelled yet.


----------



## icehog3

Right now there is no one saying definite "I'm in"....like to try to get a feel on this by early next week so I can plan my Saturday accordingly.


----------



## DonWeb

icehog3 said:


> This month is scheduled for Cigar King in Skokie.
> 
> Generally people arrive between 1 and 2, and they do close at 6, Chico.
> 
> I haven't heard from many people, I know Tony Twill is out....anybody in?


I'm gonna be out of town - look's like I'm out for this one as well.


----------



## icehog3

DonWeb said:


> I'm gonna be out of town - look's like I'm out for this one as well.


Have a safe trip, Tony. 

So far the list is me, and me.

I will be waiting for September unless some interest is shown. I have Shack Herf a few days later anyway, so not a huge deal if we take a break for August.


----------



## M1903A1

icehog3 said:


> Have a safe trip, Tony.
> 
> So far the list is me, and me.
> 
> I will be waiting for September unless some interest is shown. I have Shack Herf a few days later anyway, so not a huge deal if we take a break for August.


I agree. Shack's worth building up to. :ss


----------



## icehog3

M1903A1 said:


> I agree. Shack's worth building up to. :ss


OK....Tony, Tony, Jim (probably) and Rob are all out. Scott and I both are not opposed to postponing the next MoB Herf until September. Anyone else?


----------



## King James

I'm out for sure... game is on for next week


----------



## icehog3

Alrighty then, since it seems the Wisconsin crew is out (though Perry still hasn't posted here), and haven't heard from anyone in Chicago except Scott (who, like me is traveling to the Shack the following weekend), I am putting myself out for August and saving my lungs for The Shack. I will see some of you MoBsters there, and hope to see the rest of you in September.


----------



## King James

Seeya at Shack!


----------



## Twill413

King James said:


> Seeya at Shack!


I think I am the only one on the board not going to The Shack. Have fun guys. Bring me back something nice!


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> I think I am the only one on the board not going to The Shack. Have fun guys. Bring me back something nice!


A shrubbery?


----------



## Jbailey

I'm coming into Chicago Thursday the 21st and will be around the 22nd and possible the 23rd. Coming down with James (Jamesb3) for the Cigar Rights of America. If anyone will be around the Friday the 22nd let me know. We will be near The Updown cigar store.


----------



## smitdavi

Twill413 said:


> I think I am the only one on the board not going to The Shack. Have fun guys. Bring me back something nice!


LOL, I had to back out, so your not the only one Tony.

I'll try to make the next MoB in Sept. guys


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> A shrubbery?


Foliage works. Or mail me some perch!


----------



## icehog3

Jbailey said:


> I'm coming into Chicago Thursday the 21st and will be around the 22nd and possible the 23rd. Coming down with James (Jamesb3) for the Cigar Rights of America. If anyone will be around the Friday the 22nd let me know. We will be near The Updown cigar store.


What time are they open 'til?


----------



## King James

smitdavi said:


> LOL, I had to back out, so your not the only one Tony.
> 
> I'll try to make the next MoB in Sept. guys


You aren't going to shack now?


----------



## Jbailey

thursday 11
friday midnight


----------



## icehog3

Jbailey said:


> thursday 11
> friday midnight


Cool, now I just gotta google it and see where it is.


----------



## BigVito

wasn't last year Augusts canceled too?


----------



## RenoB

I'm baaack!

Kinda thought we were skipping August in favor of the Shack. Actually, that's my plan.

Jim, where's my coffee?!?!


----------



## BigVito

RenoB said:


> I'm baaack!
> 
> Kinda thought we were skipping August in favor of the Shack. Actually, that's my plan.
> 
> Jim, where's my coffee?!?!


Welcome back, ancient one. I think that is what happened last year too


----------



## smitdavi

King James said:


> You aren't going to shack now?


Just can't afford it right now. Had a few unexpected bills + the move this month really put a damper on the finances. I'm planning on making a few trips up to see the MoB crew before the end of the year though. :tu


----------



## King James

RenoB said:


> I'm baaack!
> 
> Kinda thought we were skipping August in favor of the Shack. Actually, that's my plan.
> 
> Jim, where's my coffee?!?!


Thought U needed it next Monday... my bad. Can we reschedule for Tomorrow maybe? When do you leave again?


----------



## Emjaysmash

I wont be able to make this month, but I'm hoping to make it next month as I will be living in Madison for college. Im really excited for meeting all you guys.


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> wasn't last year Augusts canceled too?


I think it was.


----------



## Twill413

Emjaysmash said:


> Im really excited for meeting all you guys.


Really nothing to get excited about...really. Especially Jim.


----------



## bige610

hey guys hope to meet you at the next herf. just out of curiosity do you guys like homebrew? im a homebrewer and could make a fiver gallon keg of something. 

another thing. ever go next door to cigar king to village inn for pizza. I grew up in skokie and they got a great pie.


----------



## Twill413

bige610 said:


> hey guys hope to meet you at the next herf. just out of curiosity do you guys like homebrew? im a homebrewer and could make a fiver gallon keg of something.
> 
> another thing. ever go next door to cigar king to village inn for pizza. I grew up in skokie and they got a great pie.


Ummm hell yea on the homebrew. Something with some real flavor to it.

As for pizza, I think they carried one in some time in the past. I haven't been down to CK as I have busy those months. It would be great to meet a new MoBster, hope to see you soon. The Shack killed this one.


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> Ummm hell yea on the homebrew. Something with some real flavor to it.
> 
> As for pizza, I think they carried one in some time in the past. I haven't been down to CK as I have busy those months. It would be great to meet a new MoBster, hope to see you soon. The Shack killed this one.


Yes, we have had the pizza a couple times...also a good Thai food joint next-door as well.

Looks like September will be Milwaukee, and Ocitber should bring the MoB back to Cigar King.


----------



## Queen James

Hey I like Thai food...guess that's an incentive to come down again  Oh and I like hockey ....still waiting for that schedule Tom! Goodness, and I thought James was the putz.


----------



## King James

Queen James said:


> Hey I like Thai food...guess that's an incentive to come down again  Oh and I like hockey ....still waiting for that schedule Tom! Goodness, and I thought James was the putz.


the name is Jim!


----------



## M1903A1

King James said:


> the name is Jim!


No, your name is what SHE says it is!!!


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> the name is Jim!


whatever Jimmy


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> whatever Jimmy


haha


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> haha


 .


----------



## Kwilkinson

Awesome, just moved to the Windy City for school. I can't wait to herf with y'all at the October herf!


----------



## Beagle Boy

So what is going on for September? It looks like I will be in the Milwaukee area over the correct weekend


----------



## RenoB

Beagle Boy said:


> So what is going on for September? It looks like I will be in the Milwaukee area over the correct weekend


Looks like September 13 and it's in Milwaukee. Short of any other ideas, it will be at Prime Cigar in Brookfield with a 1pm-ish start time.

For those of you who care, I'm camping that weekend and will not be attending. Will definately miss you all, it's been a while since our last gathering (Brewers Herf in July) and I'm sure there'll be lots of summertime stories!


----------



## M1903A1

RenoB said:


> Looks like September 13 and it's in Milwaukee. Short of any other ideas, it will be at Prime Cigar in Brookfield with a 1pm-ish start time.
> 
> For those of you who care, I'm camping that weekend and will not be attending. Will definately miss you all, it's been a while since our last gathering (Brewers Herf in July) and I'm sure there'll be lots of summertime stories!


Well enjoy the campout! Where will you be at?

I can't attend September either...it's count-the-buses-overnight time again at work! :tg


----------



## King James

Game is at home that weekend so may be able to make it for a bit. Only thing that would get in the way is work and schedule for that week isn't out yet


----------



## Twill413

Jimmy's game herf!


----------



## King James

Twill413 said:


> Jimmy's game herf!


Anybody that wants to come is more then welcome.... could always use more fans there


----------



## Emjaysmash

I'm closer now, in MAdison, so hopefully ill get out to it this month.


----------



## OSIRIS

If I don't have the guys up to my Camper that weekend I'll try to make it


----------



## Emjaysmash

Where in Milwaukee will this be?


----------



## Twill413

Typical place is Prime Cigar in Brookfield, WI.


----------



## King James

any interest in coming to my game after the MoB herf on the 13th?


----------



## Beagle Boy

and this "game"- what, it's some kind of cornhole league?




King James said:


> any interest in coming to my game after the MoB herf on the 13th?


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> any interest in coming to my game after the MoB herf on the 13th?


What time is the game, Jim, and where is it from Prime?


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> What time is the game, Jim, and where is it from Prime?


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> What time is the game, Jim, and where is it from Prime?


7:00 PM at the Milwaukee County Sports Complex. Is located about a mile away from Casa de Anderson. Tony, you should know where it is. So I'd say it is about 25 mins from Prime.... could park at CdA and carpool to the game though if wanted


----------



## Twill413

King James said:


> So I'd say it is about 25 mins from Prime.... could park at CdA and carpool to the game though if wanted


Even more important is that it is on the way back toward IL for the souther BOTL.


----------



## King James

Twill413 said:


> Even more important is that it is on the way back toward IL for the souther BOTL.


very true... and if the herf wanted to continue after the game (would prolly be 10:00 or 10:30) could definitely do that at lCdA


----------



## Emjaysmash

If anyone is in the Madison area and is going to the herf...I have no idea how im going to get to brookfeild... I can take a badger bus down to where it goes in milwaukee, but after that im kinda screwed.


----------



## King James

Game this coming weekend is to win our Division too


----------



## BigVito

not sure I am going to make this one


----------



## gvarsity

Wish I could be there with you folks but I just haven't been able to tear myself away for more than an hour or two at a crack since the baby was born. I had wanted to suggest the relocated and renovated Monona tasting room as a location for Sept but I could not even be sure I could get away long enough to justify it. I'll have to hope for november. Have a great time y'all and post pictures. 
Cheers


----------



## illinoishoosier

Gonna try to come up tomorrow. I'll be the guy smoking a cigar:ss


----------



## Twill413

Who is gonna make it? I am 50/50.


----------



## M1903A1

Twill413 said:


> Who is gonna make it? I am 50/50.


I'm zero-zero. Gotta go count buses at 1am....:tg

Tonight AND tomorrow night! :tg :tg :tg

Have fun my fellow MoBsters....


----------



## icehog3

Depends on my back in the AM....if it is bad, I can't spend 3 hours in a car. If it is good, I am Wisconsin bound.


----------



## illinoishoosier

I'm iffy now. Just got in from seeing Journey/Heart/Cheap Trick in tinley park. Gonna be a long day tomorrow.


----------



## BigVito

a this herf still on?


----------



## icehog3

I just woke up to standing water in my basement and driving rain outside, I am afraid I am out for today Fellas.....I need to make sure the sump doesn't fail as they are predicting heavy storms for several more hours.


----------



## King James

well my game got cancelled for tonight... but doesn't look like anyone is coming really...


----------



## Beagle Boy

well I made it into town, and am at the shop - be nice to see someone who IS local


----------



## icehog3

Beagle Boy said:


> well I made it into town, and am at the shop - be nice to see someone who IS local


Some MoBster get over there! There is a Gorilla in town!


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Some MoBster get over there! There is a Gorilla in town!


just got woke up, who did wha where?


----------



## Emjaysmash

gvarsity said:


> Wish I could be there with you folks but I just haven't been able to tear myself away for more than an hour or two at a crack since the baby was born. I had wanted to suggest the relocated and renovated Monona tasting room as a location for Sept but I could not even be sure I could get away long enough to justify it. I'll have to hope for november. Have a great time y'all and post pictures.
> Cheers


You have no idea how cool that'd be...and if it does happen can I get a ride? :r


----------



## illinoishoosier

icehog3 said:


> I just woke up to standing water in my basement and driving rain outside, I am afraid I am out for today Fellas.....I need to make sure the sump doesn't fail as they are predicting heavy storms for several more hours.


Can you believe the amount of rain we got? the drive back to S Beloit from Tinley Park was an adventure. Took 3 1/2 hours when It should've taken 2 1/2.


----------



## icehog3

illinoishoosier said:


> Can you believe the amount of rain we got? the drive back to S Beloit from Tinley Park was an adventure. Took 3 1/2 hours when It should've taken 2 1/2.


That sucks, but water in the basement trumps an extra hour of driving. 

To anyone who made it today, sorry I missed you. Between the water (still) in my basement and torrential storms most of the day, there was just no way I could make that drive...Miss y'all.


----------



## M1903A1

icehog3 said:


> That sucks, but water in the basement trumps an extra hour of driving.
> 
> To anyone who made it today, sorry I missed you. Between the water (still) in my basement and torrential storms most of the day, there was just no way I could make that drive...Miss y'all.


You weren't the only one...I didn't have water issues, but a friend down the road from Cigar King did. I just got back from helping him clean out his basement all afternoon. Yeah, I had other plans, but friends come first.


----------



## icehog3

M1903A1 said:


> You weren't the only one...I didn't have water issues, but a friend down the road from Cigar King did. I just got back from helping him clean out his basement all afternoon. Yeah, I had other plans, but friends come first.


Cool, what time will you be here, Scott?

 :r J/K Brother...hope we get to herf soon!


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Cool, what time will you be here, Scott?
> 
> :r J/K Brother...hope we get to herf soon!


:r Scott way to help him out


----------



## M1903A1

icehog3 said:


> Cool, what time will you be here, Scott?
> 
> :r J/K Brother...hope we get to herf soon!


If I hadn't had to count buses in the wee hours of the morning (fortunately I didn't get rained on this time) I'd'a been willing! :ss

Though there was something totally cool about driving home through Logan Square and along a rainy, deserted Milwaukee Avenue with a Parti Short....:z


----------



## icehog3

*I miss her!!!

Oh, yeah....and all you MoBsters too.  *


----------



## M1903A1

icehog3 said:


> *I miss her!!!
> 
> Oh, yeah....and all you MoBsters too.  *


Sonya? Yeah...she left maybe a week after that gathering of the MoB. :c


----------



## icehog3

M1903A1 said:


> Sonya? Yeah...she left maybe a week after that gathering of the MoB. :c


Was it something I said?

Was it just the leering?

 :r


----------



## M1903A1

icehog3 said:


> Was it something I said?
> 
> Was it just the leering?
> 
> :r


No doubt she's been full of regrets ever since 

Most tragic of all...I seem to recall she was a motorcyclist too!


----------



## icehog3

M1903A1 said:


> No doubt she's been full of regrets ever since
> 
> Most tragic of all...I seem to recall she was a motorcyclist too!


Must.......find......Sonya......

But first......

Must.....brush......teeth. :r


----------



## King James

Mini Mob herf on the links today. Rob, Tony (Donweb), my mom, and I hit up the golf course. Golf wasn't so good...but cigars and company were


----------



## RenoB

icehog3 said:


> Oh, yeah....and all you MoBsters too.  [/FONT][/B][/SIZE]


October 11 isn't so far off, yeah!!!


----------



## Twill413

King James said:


> Mini Mob herf on the links today. Rob, Tony (Donweb), my mom, and I hit up the golf course. Golf wasn't so good...but cigars and company were


I wasn't doing anything...

So, Mama King mopped the floor with you guys?


----------



## replicant_argent

Twill413 said:


> I wasn't doing anything...
> 
> So, Mama King mopped the floor with you guys?


I think that is Jimmy code for "Cindy kicked my ass all over the course, and I drowned my sorrows in a churchill."


----------



## smitdavi

So is the next one on the 11th?


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> So is the next one on the 11th?


yes


----------



## DonWeb

Twill413 said:


> So, Mama King mopped the floor with you guys?


Whoaaaa..... were did that come from?


it doesn't matter that it's true.


----------



## BigVito

Could we get a tentative list started for the Oct 11th herf?


----------



## RenoB

BigVito said:


> Could we get a tentative list started for the Oct 11th herf?


CigarKing, Skokie here I come!

RenoB :ss


----------



## Emjaysmash

I wish, but it's my birthday!


----------



## BigVito

CigarKing, Skokie here I come!

RenoB :ss
BigVito


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> CigarKing, Skokie here I come!


RenoB :ss
BigVito
icehog3


----------



## Seanohue

RenoB :ss
BigVito
icehog3
Seanohue (50%)


----------



## M1903A1

RenoB :ss
BigVito
icehog3
Seanohue (50%)

M1903A1 (gotta check my calendar at work, but I should be okay.)


----------



## smitdavi

RenoB 
BigVito
icehog3
Seanohue (50%)
M1903A1 
smitdavi along with my trusty sidekick :tu


----------



## King James

wont know until after this saturday. Is playoffs for football... if we win, game will stop me from coming to herf.


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> wont know until after this saturday. Is playoffs for football... if we win, game will stop me from coming to herf.


I thought the playoffs were last month, Jim?


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> I thought the playoffs were last month, Jim?


It's like the NHL playoffs, they last six months...:chk

I should be able to make this one. If anyone heading down from Milwaukee wants to swing by and pick me up that would be great.


----------



## Jbailey

RenoB 
BigVito
icehog3
Seanohue (50%)
M1903A1 
smitdavi along with my trusty sidekick :tu
Jbailey (50%)


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> I thought the playoffs were last month, Jim?


Start this weekend.


----------



## icehog3

Jbailey said:


> RenoB
> BigVito
> icehog3
> Seanohue (50%)
> M1903A1
> smitdavi along with my trusty sidekick :tu
> Jbailey (50%)


Dave 50%, Sean 50%....add yourselves together so at least we get one 100%.


----------



## Twill413

bailey;1924058]RenoB 
BigVito
icehog3
Seanohue (50%)
M1903A1 
smitdavi along with my trusty sidekick :tu
Jbailey (50%)
Twill413


----------



## RenoB

Twill413 said:


> I should be able to make this one. If anyone heading down from Milwaukee wants to swing by and pick me up that would be great.


You're welcome to ride with me bro. Want to head down early, maybe plan to get there by noon.


----------



## BigVito

Any one up for a mini herf today?


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> Any one up for a mini herf today?


I wish! Working a lot of weekends this Fall after getting a lot of them off this Summer.....I'd rather be Herfin'!


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> I wish! Working a lot of weekends this Fall after getting a lot of them off this Summer.....I'd rather be Herfin'!


figured I would give a shot, no takers probably


----------



## Twill413

BigVito said:


> Any one up for a mini herf today?


Perhaps. What did you have in mind?


----------



## BigVito

Twill413 said:


> Perhaps. What did you have in mind?


just some cigars and beer depending on where it is at.:ss


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> just some cigars and beer depending on where it is at.:ss


I wish I could........on way to game in illinois right now.


----------



## Twill413

BigVito said:


> just some cigars and beer depending on where it is at.:ss


My bad brother. I got caught up doing chores for the wife. Sincerest apologies.


----------



## BigVito

Twill413 said:


> My bad brother. I got caught up doing chores for the wife. Sincerest apologies.


All is good fratello, it wasn't meant to be that day. :tu this Saturday we make up for it.


----------



## BigVito

Need to find out when Cigar King opens


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> Need to find out when Cigar King opens


9AM.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> 9AM.


thank you, now to plan my arrival. I think after a hearty breakfast off I go :tu


----------



## smitdavi

What time this shindig start? Also, Skokie is an hour behind, right?

We'll probably be there around NOON


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> What time this shindig start? Also, Skokie is an hour behind, right?
> 
> We'll probably be there around NOON


it is CDT


----------



## King James

Funny enough, Sean, I will be in indianapolis for my game on Saturday. We are swaping states


----------



## BigVito

RenoB 
BigVito (100%)
icehog3
Seanohue (50%)
M1903A1 
smitdavi along with my trusty sidekick :tu
Jbailey (50%)
Twill413
bump


----------



## smitdavi

Is Darrel coming?


----------



## Jbailey

RenoB 
BigVito (100%)
icehog3
Seanohue (50%)
M1903A1 
smitdavi along with my trusty sidekick :tu
Jbailey (20%)
Twill413
bump


----------



## icehog3

smitdavi said:


> Is Darrel coming?


I don't believe so, though he is always invited.


----------



## smitdavi

So what's the Cigar King like?


----------



## icehog3

smitdavi said:


> So what's the Cigar King like?


Cool employees, plasma TVs, good NC selection....it rocks.


----------



## Jbailey

smitdavi said:


> So what's the Cigar King like?


----------



## icehog3




----------



## Jbailey

Oops.


----------



## smitdavi

Maybe Katie shouldn't come with me lol, and it looks like I def need to leave the wallet in the car


----------



## Twill413

Unfortunately I am out....family stuff. Sorry guys. 

RenoB 
BigVito (100%)
icehog3
Seanohue (50%)
M1903A1 
smitdavi along with my trusty sidekick :tu
Jbailey (20%)


----------



## CHRONO14

WTH? CK wasn't like either of those pics when I was able to show up. Hopefully next time, I have a wedding to go to saturday (not mine).:hn


----------



## smitdavi

Twill413 said:


> Unfortunately I am out....family stuff. Sorry guys.


Boo

And another one bites the dust


----------



## Jbailey

Twill413 said:


> Unfortunately I am out....family stuff. Sorry guys.


Damn Tony sorry to hear it, I'm hanging on by a thread right now.


----------



## Seanohue

RenoB 
BigVito (100%)
icehog3
Seanohue (0%)
M1903A1 
smitdavi along with my trusty sidekick :tu
Jbailey (20%)

Don't have the funds to pay for gas and hotel. Perhaps another month


----------



## BigVito

RenoB 
BigVito (100%)
icehog3
M1903A1 
smitdavi along with my trusty sidekick :tu
Jbailey (20%)

:hn

anymore drops?


----------



## icehog3

Jim makes a new friend:


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Jim makes a new friend:


:r :r


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Jim makes a new friend:


Thanks, Tom..... Jerk


----------



## smitdavi

So it looks like 5 plus Katie, oh well Still should be fun


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> So it looks like 5 plus Katie, oh well Still should be fun


that does sound like fun :r


----------



## M1903A1

smitdavi said:


> So it looks like 5 plus Katie, oh well Still should be fun


Works fer me! :ss


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> Thanks, Tom..... Jerk


:r



smitdavi said:


> So it looks like 5 plus Katie, oh well Still should be fun





BigVito said:


> that does sound like fun :r





M1903A1 said:


> Works fer me! :ss


We will have a blast....hope Katie can handle all the testosterone, though if Jimmy was coming it would be up by 700%.  :r


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> We will have a blast....hope Katie can handle all the testosterone, though if Jimmy was coming it would be up by 700%.  :r


hahaha


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> :r
> 
> We will have a blast....hope Katie can handle all the testosterone, though if Jimmy was coming it would be up by 700%.  :r


If Jimmy continues in Hermie's footsteps that drop dramitically


----------



## smitdavi

icehog3 said:


> We will have a blast....hope Katie can handle all the testosterone, though if Jimmy was coming it would be up by 700%.  :r


She'll be good, this will be her 3rd herf which is as many as I've been too :r

I think Katie was hoping Sam would be there, but were going to her parents house afterwards and spending Sunday with them


----------



## icehog3

smitdavi said:


> She'll be good, this will be her 3rd herf which is as many as I've been too :r
> 
> I think Katie was hoping Sam would be there, but were going to her parents house afterwards and spending Sunday with them


You're going to Sam's parents' house?

 :r :r


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> You're going to Sam's parents' house?
> 
> :r :r


Who put a quarter in you tonight? lol


----------



## smitdavi

icehog3 said:


> You're going to Sam's parents' house?
> 
> :r :r


You've been drinking haven't you :r


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> You're going to Sam's parents' house?
> 
> :r :r


:r:r:r jebus bro dropped my stogie I was thinking the same thing...... You. Think like a dildo


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> Who put a quarter in you tonight? lol


I'm on "free play". 



smitdavi said:


> You've been drinking haven't you :r


Not yet...gimmie an hour and a half. :r



BigVito said:


> :r:r:r jebus bro dropped my stogie I was thinking the same thing...... You. Think like a dildo


You. punctuate. like one?


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> I'm on "free play".
> 
> Not yet...gimmie an hour and a half. :r
> 
> You. punctuate. like one?


So you think :r


----------



## M1903A1

BigVito said:


> RenoB
> BigVito (100%)
> icehog3
> M1903A1
> smitdavi along with my trusty sidekick :tu
> Jbailey


I also sent word to a friend, who I'm still gently pushing to move into The Jungle. We'll see if he shows.


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> So you think :r


Um hmm.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Um hmm.


:r


----------



## M1903A1

icehog3 said:


> Not yet...gimmie an hour and a half. :r


Join the club...needed something to break my migraine from work! :al


----------



## icehog3

M1903A1 said:


> Join the club...needed something to break my migraine from work! :al


Tequila on deck at 9PM CST.


----------



## illinoishoosier

As much as I would like to increase my MoB herf attendence to "2", I will be hosting my daughters 16th birthday party Saturday.

God help me...


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> Thanks, Tom..... Jerk


----------



## M1903A1

icehog3 said:


> Tequila on deck at 9PM CST.


Ron Zacapa and a Party Short before then....


----------



## DonWeb

unfortunately, can't make this one. smoke good ones guys.


----------



## backwoods

Just checkin in to say I'm still alive and kickin:tu 

I'm hopin to get to the Wisconsin November HERF if I'm lucky enough to get away. Have a good time this weekend gang.:ss


----------



## Jbailey

Glad to see you're still kicking Allen.


----------



## backwoods

Jbailey said:


> Glad to see you're still kicking Allen.


Definitely still kicking. I see a few things have changed around here:chk


----------



## smitdavi

So what is the official start time?


----------



## icehog3

smitdavi said:


> So what is the official start time?


Whenever the first person gets there...I am going to do my best to be there around noon.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Whenever the first person gets there...I am going to do my best to be there around noon.


Same with Rob and I:tu


----------



## Jbailey

It sounds like it will be fun time had by all but I'm out 100%. :hn

Just make sure Perry keeps his pants on.


----------



## BigVito

Jbailey said:


> It sounds like it will be fun time had by all but I'm out 100%. :hn
> 
> Just make sure Perry keeps his pants on.


----------



## M1903A1

Jbailey said:


> It sounds like it will be fun time had by all but I'm out 100%. :hn


:c:c:c


----------



## Jbailey

You're so sweet Perry. :tu


----------



## smitdavi

BigVito said:


> Same with Rob and I:tu


Sweet...we'll plan on being there around the same time


----------



## BigVito

Jbailey said:


> You're so sweet Perry. :tu


Oct 18th we herf fratello till then I will think about you :dr


smitdavi said:


> Sweet...we'll plan on being there around the same time


saweet


----------



## icehog3

Had a great time with the MoB today! Great company, conversation, laughs, food and cigars!

I smoked 5:

'02 RAC (on the drive there)
70s Monte #5
'99 RyJ Churchill (from David...thank you!)
'98 Partagas Petite Corona
'05 Party Short (on the ride home).

Also got some swell cigars from Rob (Lusi), Perry (LFdC) and Scott (Hoyo). Katie and I introduced Perry to Pad Thai...special thanks to David and Katie for the long trip up, and to Katie for putting up with us for several hours.

Kudos to the employees (especailly Reggie) at Cigar King, they take real good care of us!

Great seeing you all, can't wait until next time!


----------



## smitdavi

icehog3 said:


> Had a great time with the MoB today! Great company, conversation, laughs, food and cigars!
> 
> I smoked 5:
> 
> '02 RAC (on the drive there)
> 70s Monte #5
> '99 RyJ Churchill (from David...thank you!)
> '98 Partagas Petite Corona
> '05 Party Short (on the ride home).
> 
> Also got some swell cigars from Rob (Lusi), Perry (LFdC) and Scott (Hoyo). Katie and I introduced Perry to Pad Thai...special thanks to David and Katie for the long trip up, and to Katie for putting up with us for several hours.
> 
> Kudos to the employees (especailly Reggie) at Cigar King, they take real good care of us!
> 
> Great seeing you all, can't wait until next time!


Wish we cold do this more often!! Had a great time...smoked some great stuff and received some great stuff. Can't remember what I got, but thank you Scott, Rob, Perry, and Tom :tu You guys are a great group and I love smoking with you guys.


----------



## BigVito

what a great herf 
Had some great cigars and comradarie then followed it up with pad Thai chicken :dr can we do this again tomorrow?


----------



## King James

Wish I coulda been there guys. Looks like I will next month tho, we lost last night. At least I had a good game.


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> what a great herf
> Had some great cigars and comradarie then followed it up with pad Thai chicken :dr can we do this again tomorrow?


Better leave now, they close at 5 on Sundays! 



King James said:


> Wish I coulda been there guys. Looks like I will next month tho, we lost last night. At least I had a good game.


Sorry about the loss but congrats on a good season, Jim.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Better leave now, they close at 5 on Sundays!


:r is 5 on Sunday and not Saturday. Maybe I will meet ya for lunch Monday, but I will order double chicken :dr


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> :r is 5 on Sunday and not Saturday. Maybe I will meet ya for lunch Monday, but I will order double chicken :dr


Frankenstein say "Double Chicken Gooooooooood".


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Frankenstein say "Double Chicken Gooooooooood".


:rFrankenstein is the man :ss knows his chit


----------



## soundman85

ok, sorry to be such a noob, but when is the next herf in skokie? I live near o'hare, so it would be super easy to get to. I read the posts for the last one just today. oh, and sorry i'f i'm intruding. i have an intro post up if you want to read it, and i'd be happy to answer any questions if you guys want to get to know me first.


----------



## King James

soundman85 said:


> ok, sorry to be such a noob, but when is the next herf in skokie? I live near o'hare, so it would be super easy to get to. I read the posts for the last one just today. oh, and sorry i'f i'm intruding. i have an intro post up if you want to read it, and i'd be happy to answer any questions if you guys want to get to know me first.


Rotates between WI and Skokie every month, so next one down there will be in December. You are more then welcome to come!


----------



## soundman85

King James said:


> Rotates between WI and Skokie every month, so next one down there will be in December. You are more then welcome to come!


That's so long to wait! Maybe I'll try to get to brookfield next month. And thanks for the welcome


----------



## BigVito

soundman85 said:


> That's so long to wait! Maybe I'll try to get to brookfield next month. And thanks for the welcome


first you need to past the test....
cello on or off?


----------



## Jbailey

BigVito said:


> first you need to past the test....
> cello on or off?


On....no no no..Off........Wait...On.................Crap I think I failed this test.


----------



## soundman85

BigVito said:


> first you need to past the test....
> cello on or off?


I leave mine on


----------



## BigVito

Jbailey said:


> On....no no no..Off........Wait...On.................Crap I think I failed this test.





soundman85 said:


> I leave mine on


 Off is the right answer as we are the MoB and like nakid things :r:r


----------



## soundman85

BigVito said:


> Off is the right answer as we are the MoB and like nakid things :r:r


I always leave it wrapped unless I trust what I'm putting it in:chk


----------



## BigVito

soundman85 said:


> I always leave it wrapped unless I trust what I'm putting it in:chk


you can trust King James:r


----------



## Tristan

Hey you bastages! Is this thread still alive? Are you guys gonna make it to Prime on November 8th? What's the word!?


----------



## King James

I shall be there


----------



## Tristan

King James said:


> I shall be there


Fantastinominal!


----------



## M1903A1

I doubt I'll make it...I will be in Milwaukee that day, but at a ship commissioning.


----------



## DonWeb

Tristan said:


> Hey you bastages! Is this thread still alive? Are you guys gonna make it to Prime on November 8th? What's the word!?


All: There appears to be a bit of an issue.

Prime is doing there "Customer Appreciation Party" Nov 8th. I've been to them before; and the place will be *packed.*


----------



## BigVito

DonWeb said:


> All: There appears to be a bit of an issue.
> 
> Prime is doing there "Customer Appreciation Party" Nov 8th. I've been to them before; and the place will be *packed.*


on the border?


----------



## tchariya

M1903A1 said:


> I doubt I'll make it...I will be in Milwaukee that day, but at a ship commissioning.


Yes....Milwaukee...the MAJOR naval port of the US of A


----------



## icehog3

tchariya said:


> Yes....Milwaukee...the MAJOR naval port of the US of A


Very timely. :r


----------



## M1903A1

tchariya said:


> Yes....Milwaukee...the MAJOR naval port of the US of A


Yeah, tell me about it...what a waste of a day!

(Shame my friend's asthmatic...I'd have headed west and joined in late!)


----------



## Bruce

Just wanted to throw this out. Would you guys consider a change of venue for Chicago?
I went to Kenny's cigars in Lakemoor this past weekend. They have a large smoking area, 70" flat screen, and from what I understand, a keg/free beer!

Was not crowded at all like CK can get. The humidor was well stocked and priced well, with Kenny willling to cut a deal for you.
We brought our own libations in so we didn't tap into the keg.
Pizza place right next door that delivers........18" sausage pizza was $12 bucks!.

This would be fairly easy to get to for both Wis. and Il. guys.


----------



## icehog3

Bruce said:


> Just wanted to throw this out. Would you guys consider a change of venue for Chicago?
> I went to Kenny's cigars in Lakemoor this past weekend. They have a large smoking area, 70" flat screen, and from what I understand, a keg/free beer!
> 
> Was not crowded at all like CK can get. The humidor was well stocked and priced well, with Kenny willling to cut a deal for you.
> We brought our own libations in so we didn't tap into the keg.
> Pizza place right next door that delivers........18" sausage pizza was $12 bucks!.
> 
> This would be fairly easy to get to for both Wis. and Il. guys.


It is is easy for the Wisconsin guys, I would be up for it, Bruce...they are my main concern for the Illinois dates.


----------



## BigVito

I am assuming it is this place
Kenny the King Tobacco‎? seems a bit closer and to be honest I'm up for a less crowded venue change


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> I am assuming it is this place
> Kenny the King Tobacco‎? seems a bit closer and to be honest I'm up for a less crowded venue change


Closer is good.....Rob? Tony?


----------



## smitdavi

How far is it from Skokie?


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> How far is it from Skokie?


I'm guessing 15 minutes depending on traffic, Tom and Bruce will know better :tu


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> I'm guessing 15 minutes depending on traffic, Tom and Bruce will know better :tu


It is closer to 1/2 hour from Skokie.....I am just trying to see how it works out for the WI guys, but I think it will be that much farther for you David.


----------



## icehog3

icehog3 said:


> It is closer to 1/2 hour from Skokie.....I am just trying to see how it works out for the WI guys, but I think it will be that much farther for you David.


Looks like it would definitely be closer for the WI guys, though I am waiting to hear from Rob, Jim, Tony, Tony, and the other WI guys who may come.


----------



## DonWeb

icehog3 said:


> Looks like it would definitely be closer for the WI guys, though I am waiting to hear from Rob, Jim, Tony, Tony, and the other WI guys who may come.


Change of locale is worth looking into. (no problem)

What's the planned date?


----------



## smitdavi

in for a penny in for a pound...we'll be there :tu


----------



## icehog3

DonWeb said:


> Change of locale is worth looking into. (no problem)
> 
> What's the planned date?


I believe the 2nd Saturday of the month is December 13th, Tony.


----------



## BigVito

smitdavi said:


> in for a penny in for a pound...we'll be there :tu


I have a lot of pennies


----------



## Scud

icehog3 said:


> I believe the 2nd Saturday of the month is December 13th, Tony.


Are you gonna be there?? :ss

Kenny is an awesome guy and if you contact him, he might give a discount for all the people who attend the herf, if you buy boxes. Kenny's is on 120, just west of rt. 59 in Lakemoor.


----------



## icehog3

Scud said:


> Are you gonna be there?? :ss
> 
> Kenny is an awesome guy and if you contact him, he might give a discount for all the people who attend the herf, if you buy boxes. Kenny's is on 120, just west of rt. 59 in Lakemoor.


Excellent, Joey!

Does he have any boxes of Upmann Mag 50s?


----------



## Bruce

I will be there. What time?
Does Kenny need to be forwarned about using his lounge? Reserve it for us?


----------



## Scud

Kenny is having an event on the 13th. There will be 5 or 6 different vendors there and there will be specials all day long. Buy 2 get 1 free, etc. I have a list of the vendors at home and will update this tonight. Getting to the lounge early is the best way to get the big-ass comfy leather chairs. With having the event, though, there is always a chance that it might be a bit crazy with a lot of people there. At the Hoya de Monterray event a few weeks ago, there was no one but a few people and our 20 person herf.

Off the top of my head, Rocky Patel, Arganese, General Cigar, Altidis, and a couple more will be there. Kenny will have a 5 or 6 stick sampler for $15, too.


----------



## icehog3

Bruce said:


> I will be there. What time?
> Does Kenny need to be forwarned about using his lounge? Reserve it for us?


I will try to be there by 1 if that works for you Bruce.


----------



## Scud

How many people are going this Saturday??


----------



## icehog3

Scud said:


> How many people are going this Saturday??


All the ones who show up, Joey.


----------



## icehog3

In all seriousness, I know right now confirmed are:

icehog3
smitdavi
King James
Queen James
Bruce
Big Vito

I have not seen official confirmation from DonWeb, RenoB, M19Scott, etc, but I know they were all possibles.


----------



## Scud

Happy Holidays from Kenny the King Tobacco and House of Tobacco

Dear Joey, 

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays. Thank you for being our loyal customer for this year and past years. We hope to keep doing business with you in the years to come. This Christmas Event is our present to you, THESE DEALS ARE NOT MEANT TO BE STOCKING STUFFERS!!!

Sat, Dec 13th
10am - 5pm

Almost half of our inventory:
Buy 2 Get 1 Free ~ NO LIMITS ON THESE ITEMS
(3% extra for any payment other than cash)

5pk sampler for $15.00 at the door

Companies that are attending:
1. Arganese
2. General Cigar Co
3. Rocky Patel
4. Oliva
5. La Aurora
6. Los Blancos

General Cigar Companies ~ Macanudo, Cohiba, Partagas, Punch, Excalibur, Hoyo de Monterrey, Bolivar, Don Tomas, Sancho Panza, El Rico Habano)

Advanced orders must be placed Monday (Dec 8th) BEFORE 8pm

Till supplies last, NO RAIN CHECKS

Last event of the year
Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays
from Kenny the King, Paresha, and Samir


----------



## Scud

The above is the email I received about the event on Saturday. It will be busy, so exclusive use of the lounge area might be tight. I should be there around noonish, but I'm always early. Olivas are buy 2 get 1, which is a great deal for the Vs  Last RP event, I bought a box of Edge and got 10 free. Not a bad deal at all


----------



## smitdavi

icehog3 said:


> In all seriousness, I know right now confirmed are:
> 
> icehog3
> smitdavi
> King James
> Queen James
> Bruce
> Big Vito
> 
> I have not seen official confirmation from DonWeb, RenoB, M19Scott, etc, but I know they were all possibles.


Jimmy said he had to work Tom

So is it gonna be that busy on Saturday?


----------



## smitdavi

Just throwing it out there....should we maybe have a back-up plan if it's packed?


----------



## icehog3

smitdavi said:


> Just throwing it out there....should we maybe have a back-up plan if it's packed?


I don't know of any other place in that area, David, it is not my "neck of the woods"...maybe Bruce or Joey can chime in here.


----------



## icehog3

Also, Joey, is K the K open until 5PM, or later?


----------



## Scud

About 20 minutes away is a B&M in Libertyville called Cigars & More. Excellent selection, great employees, and it's a Diamond Crown lounge. It's pretty easy to get to from Kenny's, too.


----------



## Scud

icehog3 said:


> Also, Joey, is K the K open until 5PM, or later?


I believe Kenny's is open to 8 on Saturday.


----------



## icehog3

Scud said:


> I believe Kenny's is open to 8 on Saturday.


That is a plus, CK was only open until 6.

Cigar and More is nice for sure, maybe a little small unless the DC Lounge has expanded. Do they charge you to smoke in the Lounge, Joey?


----------



## Scud

I've never been charged to smoke there. I do buy a few sticks and smoke there, so no one's ever said anything. They have that entire backroom area which can fit quite a few people. I'll call Kenny's to double check what time he closes on Saturdays and let y'all know.


----------



## Scud

I just talked with Kenny and the event ends at 5 but he closes at 8.


----------



## icehog3

Scud said:


> I just talked with Kenny and the event ends at 5 but he closes at 8.


Thanks Joey.


----------



## Cochise

I'll be there. Finally, a Saturday off! :chk


----------



## icehog3

Cochise said:


> I'll be there. Finally, a Saturday off! :chk


Very good, see you there Ron.


----------



## icehog3

1PMish today....

Kenny The King Tobacco
28975 W Il Route 120
Lakemoor, IL 60051-7249
(815) 363-9393


----------



## DonWeb

Another one in the books!

Good location, good smokes ... great peeps!!


----------



## Scud

I had a great time yesterday!! It was great seeing familiar faces and also meeting new people.


----------



## icehog3

Great company, conversation, laughs and smokes with some great friends and a couple new ones. Thank you all...and thank you again for the Cheef, Tony!


----------



## Scud

Is this weekend's herf in Brookfield? Is it still happening?


----------



## icehog3

Scud said:


> Is this weekend's herf in Brookfield? Is it still happening?


Yes, and some Indiana guys are driving up, so we should have a decent sized crowd.


----------



## smitdavi

Hey guys...we forgot to post this over here. But we postponed this month's herf due to the inclimate weather


----------



## icehog3

smitdavi said:


> Hey guys...we forgot to post this over here. But we postponed this month's herf due to the inclimate weather


What?? I am six hours into my drive from Chicago to Milwaukee, and I am almost half way there!! Dang you MoBsters!!!

 :r


----------



## King James

do I still have time to make it?

wait we aren't this month!

damn


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> do I still have time to make it?
> 
> wait we aren't this month!
> 
> damn


It was a WI month, Jim...cancelled due to a foot of snow in IL.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> It was a WI month, Jim...cancelled due to a foot of snow in IL.


I know.... I was being a putz as Sam calls it


----------



## Scud

icehog3 said:


> What?? I am six hours into my drive from Chicago to Milwaukee, and I am almost half way there!! Dang you MoBsters!!!
> 
> :r


If you were 1/2 way there, you'd have been right near my place. I'm off Russell and will be hosting a herf this Spring :tu :ss

I was planning on going, but saw that it was postponed and the 8 inches of snow didn't foreshadow my leaving too quickly.


----------

